# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  الحب كاذب يعني الشوق خشران

## جنون الذكريات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه رفيقتي وحبيبتي  ((الحب كاذب يعني الشوق خسران)) لانهااا من روايات صديقتي ..قد بدأت فيها قبل ثلاث شهور تقريبا..والروايه في بدايتها الى الأن
لذلك دعمكم هو من سيكملها..وهذا انا أضع جهدهاا بين يديكم((أملا في أن يعجبكم ما تخطه مخيلتي وواقعي من أحداث وشخصيات))

مرح اطول عليكم وهذا الجزء الأول

............... 
.... 

.

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اكملهااا لكم العصر

باي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*ولادة الحب الصادق في قلبي((1))

جود:الاء خلصينا بسرررعه البسي أبوي من زمان بالسياره بيعصب
الاء؛يالله بس باقي عباتي
نزلت جود من الدرج وهي تركض والبسمه معتليه وجها..لقيت امها قدامها..واخذت من يدها الاغراض بصمت وراحت السياره..شافت اختها ايمان جالسه في مكانها
جود:لا يا حبيبتي هذا مكاني ابعدي
ايمان:والله مو مكتوب عليه اسمك ولا شي روحي الجهه الثانيه
جود:لا تعصبيني تدري ماحب اجلس الا هنا
ايمان:ياربي خلاص اجلسي وفكينا
جلست بصمت بعد ما حطت الاغراض بشنطه السياره..ومشوا في طريقهم
مثل كل يوم خميس يمر عليهم..يطلعوا مع بيت عمهم البحر عادتهم كل صيف واما بالشتاء فيكون البر بس مستحيل يجلسوا في البيت
من طبع جود انها هاديه بزياده وتحب تتأمل الاماكن وهي بالسياره..ودها لو كل اليوم يلفوا فيها السعوديه مرتين ثلاث
نقرت ايمان الاء وهي تأشر على جود اللي تبتسم وشكلها تتخيل شي او تذكر
ايمان:هههههههههههه والله انك هبله ليش تضحكي بروحك( ايمان عمرها 9 سنين)
انتبهت جود لنفسها وهي تعدل جلستها وتنكر:انا اضحك شكلك تحلمي وبعدين ليش تناظري فيني
الاء:هههههههه صحيح ليش تضحكي قولي لنا(الاء عمرها 15 سنه)
جود:ياربي انتوا يتهيأ لكم لا اضحك ولاشي(جود اكبر خواتها 17 سنه)
كلام امها كان المنقذ لها:خلوا بنتي يالله غصب تضحك وبعدين بنتي ملامحها مبتسمه وانتوا غيرانين
شكرت امها بداخلها وهي تقول ياربي وش فيني انا صار لي كم يوم مو على بعضي..وبعدين انا هبله ليش افكر كلها خمس دقايق واشوفها وتحكي لي كل شي
قربت سياره بيت ابومحمد من جنب سيارتهم
ابو محمد:هلا والله ابوسعود ..ها وين نجلس؟؟
ابو سعود:ماله داعي الفرفره مثل كل مررره
جود كانت تصرخ في داخلها تأيد هالمكان بقوووووه..ياترى نهى مبسوطه لان بروح نفس مكان جمعتنا كل مررررره..ياربي احب هالمكان حيل..البحر فيه غير ..الجوو حيل حلوووو..هو كذا والله لان معي نهى يكون كذا؟؟؟وحشتني طاولتنا حييل..وللحين اتذكر مكانها كأن امس فيها<<<(من جد له وحشه هالمكان)
نزلوا وكل وحده منهم تاخذ لها غرض من الشنطه..راحت جود الى ميعاد ركض؛هلااااااا
حضنتها جود وملامح الشوق على وجهى ما كأنهم امس كانوا مع بعض بالمدرسه؛وحشتيني 
راحت الى نهى وسلمت عليها ببرود
نهى:اوريك هي امس شايفتها وكأن من سنه وانا اللي لي اسبوع مو معبرتني
قربت جود وهمست:انتي بالقلب
نهى:فكرت بعد
الاء:امشوا شكل البحر يشهى عالسباحه
ام محمد؛اركدوا خلونا نحط اغراضنا..ونصلي الظهر بعدين طيروا
ام سعود:ياربي من عبود مدري وين راح اخاف يروح البحر..حبيبتي ايمان روحي شوفيه اذا عند ابوك((عبود عمره ثلاث سنين))
ايمان:ياربي كله في راسي انا قولي الى الاء
ام سعود:عيب هذي اختك الكبيره روحي انتي
نهى:تعالي جود معي نروح الحمام((الله يكرمكم))نتوضأ
ميعاد:بروح معكم ((ميعاد 17 سنه نفس عمر جود))
نهى:اوهو انا قلت جود مو انتي((نهى عمرها 20 سنه>>اكبر خواتها))
جود:ما عليك منها تعالي
ميعاد وشكلها زعلت:لا خلاص بروح مع الاء مابيكم
شدت نهى يد جود ؛خلاص قالت لك بتروح مع الاء يالله خلصينا
مشيوا كم خطوه وهم ساكتين>>كان هالشي مألوف عند جود الهاديه..بس ابد مو مألوف عن نهى المهستره
نهى وصوتها يخترق صوت امواج البحر العاليه:ما تتصوري قد ايش وحشتيني
جود في هذي المواقف دايم ملامحها جامده وابد مايبين عليها الشوق..اللي يشوفها ما يقول هذي اللي في السياره بتموت من الوناسه لشنها بتشوف نهى
جود؛ يعني قد ايش..بس اسبوع هو اللي ما شفتك
نهى بأستغراب:مستقلتنه؟؟
جود:عادي احس مر بسرعه
نهى:متى بتتعلمي تتكلمي زين مدري
جود:ليش وش فيه كلامي
نهى:اموووووووت فيه ينقط عسل
رفعت جود اكمامها وهي تقرب من المغسله تنوي الوضوء ما حست الا نهى واقفه وراها على طول بلعت ريقها:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم مو توك في ذيك المغسله وش جابك؟؟
نهى:ابي اقول لك شي
ناظرت فيها جود يعني قولي 
نهى:لا مو الحين بالليل اذا رحنا طاولتنا العزيزه
هزت جود راسها وهي تكمل وضوء وتدعي لها بالهدايه..كم مره قررت تقول الى مره عمها يمكن تصحى نهى من غفلتها؟؟بس خافت عليها..نهى لها مكانه كبيره في قلبها ومستحيل تسبب لها المشاكل..وهي اللي وعدتها ان كل كلمه تقولها ما تطلع لاحد ابد..استغفرت الله وهي تلبس جزمتها ..وتبتسم في وجه رنا((اخت نهى وميعاد عمرها 12 سنه))
رنا:انتوا للحين هنا..الناس من زمان صلت وخلصت 
جود:انا خلصت بس انتظر اختك
رنا:اذا خلصتوا تعالوا معنا جالسين نلعب مع عبود بالرمل
جود:مابي ماحب الرمل
لفت لها نهى وهي ترتب غطوتها وغمزت:بس انا احبه ما بتروحي معي؟؟
جود:بجلس مع ميعاد
نهى وهي تكابر:براحتك..انتي الخسرانه
راحوا الى مكانهم وكبروا وصلوا
ميعاد:انا بموووووت جوع ما افطرت متى بتتغذوا
ام محمد:تو الساعه وحده اذا جوعانه نادي على سامر يجيب لك بسكويت من السياره
سامر((اخو ميعاد عمره 11سنه))
جلست جود جنب امها وهي تناظر في الشباب اللي يلعبوا كره بحماس:اااااااااااه ودي ألعب معهم
سمعها ابوها:ولا يهمك تعالي اتوسط لك تلعبين معهم
جود وهي مصدقه عمرها:خساره ما جبت لي شورت
دخلت امهم معهم في الجو:خلاص نعطيك حق حمود واذا واسع نضيقه
حطت جود يدها على خصرها:لالا والله وتتمسخروا علي بعد..جد نفسي..ان لعبنا بالبيت قلتي كسرتوا الاغراض وين نروح؟؟
ميعاد وهي تاخذ البسكويت من سامر:تعال بيتنا خخخخخخخخخخخ
ام محمد تكلم بتلفون ولا انتبهت للي تقوله بنتها:اوكي يالله مع السلامه
*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

قفلت السماعه وهي تناظر في ام سعود:اليعال رح يجوا
ام سعود:واخيرا رضوا يطلعوا معنا
جات نهى وهي حامله في كفوفها رمل:اووووووف الحين مرح يخلونا نتحرك من مكانا
حطت نهى الرمل على حضن جود:اوووووهوووو كم مره قلت لك ماحب الرمل
ناظرت نهى فيها وهي تطلع لسانها :بس انا احبه كيفي
التفت ميعاد للبحر وهي تشهق:شووووفووووا قليلة الادب شلون تكلم الرجال باقي شوي وتلمه
ام محمد:عيب وش هالكلام وبعدين يمكن زوجها
ميعاد:اتحدى شفتها وهي تنزل من السياره بس معها السواق
جود:لا تظني في الناس..ان بعض الظن اثم
ميعاد وهي تحاول تأكد لهم: اصلا حتى لو تعرفه مرح تسوي هالحركات وسط الناس(كانت تناظر فيها وهي ودها تقتلها)
ام محمد:الله لا يبلانا ناس مو مربيه..استغفر الله..ربي لا تعاقبنا
كانت جود تعيش في صراع..هذا وانا مفكره اقولك يا مره عمي..اثاريك من وحده ما تعرفيها سويتي سالفه اجل لو.........>>شالت الموضوع من راسها وهي تقوم تساعدهم على الغذاء
جابت ايمان البيبسي من عند ابوها وعطته امها:يوووووووه ليش جايبينه الحين ان شافه عبود بيحرم غذاء
الاء:جيبي بحطه في السله لا يشوفه(هذا هو عبود موته وحياته شي اسمه بيبسي مع ان عمره اربع سنين>>لكن شكله ادمان من الصغر خخ)
في هذا الوقت وصلوا العيال
اولاد بيت ابو محمد
محمد 22 سنه...............وائل 20 سنه
اولاد بيت ابو سعود
سعود 23 سنه............فراس 20 سنه
بعد الغذاء راحوا البنات يتمشوا>>الاء وميعاد اخذوا عبود يلعبوه بالمراجيح
وايمان ورنا يلعبوا فطوووول الوقت يبنوا كوخ ويكسروا الثاني
ام جود ونهى>>>فما يستغنوا عن طاولتهم الغزيزه>>
وجود وهي تتأمل الهلال الساطع على مياه البحر الراكده:شوفي شكل الهلال على البحر كأنه قرش جاي يهجم علينا
نهى:وش هالنظره..بس تصدقي في ذا الظلام شكله قرش خخخخخخخ
جود لفت نظرها للطاوله اللي جنبهم:نهى قومي بنرجع لأمهاتنا
نهى بأستغراب:ليش؟؟
جود وهي ما زالت تناظر:وربي مو حابه ذول الناس وثاني شي اسمعي الاغاني اللي عندهم
نهى:ياختي وش صار ناس طالعه من بيتهم تبي تنبسط
جود وهي مستغربه المنظر حطت يدها على خدها:شوفي اللي ما تستحي تهز خصرها قدام الرجال
نهى بلامباله:الدنيا ظلام مين بيشوف؟؟
جود:مثل ما شفنا يقدروا يشوفوا..قومي عاد ماحب اجلس في مكان وحولي ناس كذا..احس اني قذره
نهى بوزت:وش هالتخلف..ما صارت أغنيه والبنت مستمتعه ترقص..واذا بالمره متضايقه منهم انسي وجودهم
جود:يصير خير
نهى لفت وجه جود ناحيتها:دريتي..يقول ابوي رح نروح المدينه اسبوع الجاي
جود فتحت عيونها:جد تتكلمي؟؟
نهى ترسم شفايفها بزعل:جد
ردت بتنهيده:ياليتنا معكم ودي من زمان اروح المدينه
حط نهى يدينها على خدودها وشطحت بأفكارها:الله تخيلي وناااااااااااااااااااااااااسه
حط جود يدها على فم نهى:اسكتي ياهبله هذا وتخيل كيف لاصارجد
نهى:بطير وناااااسه..بس تدري انا زعلانه من شي
جود:احد رح يروح المدينه ويزعل
رمت نظرها للبحر:بروح المدينه ومرح اقدر اكلم ناصر..رح يوحشني
بدا الصمت ينرسم على هالجلسه الهاديه .. كل وحده منهم تفكر بشي بعيد عن الثانيه هذا هي جود مخزن نهى ومستودعها السري..انحكم عليه بالسكوت قدام احداث نهى اللي تفجع جود..تعودت عليها..حبتها<<لانها زرعت الثقه فيهاااا<<علمتها اشياء ما بعد تتفتح عيونها عليها<<كبرت جود اكبر من عمرها وصارت تنظر بمنظار نهى اللي يفوقها بكذا سنه قدام
نهى وهي تتنهد:الامس اشتريت بطاقه من السوبر ماركت اللي جنبنا..عشان اكلم ناصر..واقوله اني بروح المدينه..وعدني انه يحاول قد ما يقدر يروح
جود وعلامه الاستفهام تكبر على راسها:طيب ليش ما كلمتي من تلفون البيت او الجوال؟؟
نهى وهي تفرك عيونها:ابوي مدري اش جايه رح شركه الاتصالات وحذف الصفر من عندنا..وتدري جوالي ما اكلم عشان لا يطلع الرقم بالفاتوووووره
جود وهي متشوقه لجواب سؤالها:نهى بسألك..اش معنى خاطرتي وقلتي لي كل اللي يصير معك مو احد ثاني
ابتسمت في وجها وغمزت:لانك اعز شخص عندي..ولا تخافي مرح اخاف تعلمي احد..لاني اشك في نفسي ولا اشك فيك
تعرفوا اذا احد قال لكم هالكلام>>تحسووا انفسكم شي كبير>>اكبر من هالناس..مع ان عمركم صغير>>هذا كان احساس جود اللي كل يوم يكبر غلا نهى في قلبها
...........................
في احد المقاهي
ناصر من عائله تقريبا متفككه>>لكن هالشي زرع القوه والثقه في نفسه..وصار رجال البيت اللي تعتمد عليه امه >>من بعد ما طلقها ابوه وعرس مره ثانيه..هذا الاب اللي ترك بيته وعياله..من شان بنت اغرته بمفاتنها..واستولت على حلاله..حتى صار خادم بين يدينهاا
حمد:الا شخبار نهى؟؟
حمد من اعز الناس على قلب ناصر..ويعرف عنه كل كبيره وصغيره..هالاثنين كانت همومهم ومشاكلهم هي القاسم المشترك بينهم>>فحمد تيتم من كان عمره 10 سنوات..وهذا هو يعيش تحت رعايه اخوه الكبير..اللي ضحى بسنين عمره معاهم وحرم نفسه الزواج
ناصر:الحمدلله تقول رح تروح المدينه اسبوع الجاي
شد حمد شعره:وش تفكر فيه؟؟لا تقول تروح معاها
كان خايف من رده فعله..بس هذا هو دايم صريح بمشاعره خصوصا لحمد:ايه
تكلم بهدوء :ناصر قولي وش الفرق لو رحت او جلست هنا؟؟
..على الاقل اكون معها ..اشم نفس الهواء اللي تشمه
ناظره حمد بتفحص:بس؟؟؟
..هي هي حمد وش تفكر..وبعدين احنا اصحاب من كنا صغار يعني ما تعرفني لين الحين؟؟
ابتسم ولمه:ولووو..انت اقرب من نفسي لي..بس كنت اجرب وش رح تكون رده فعلك..بس طلعت رجال والنعم
ابعده ناصر وهو يسوي زعلان:روح روح بس
..ياعمري اخوي الزعلان(غير نبرته الى جد)ودي في شاورما..وش رايك؟؟
دخل ناصر يده في جيبه وطلعه:بح مافيه ولا قرش..الا اذا بتعزمني
..اشوف اليوم تستغلني..البنزين ودفعته والحين بعد اعشيك..ترى حالي حالك لا تفكرني الوزير
اسند ناصر راسه وهو يسوي نفسه يحلم:تخيل لو تكون وزير..كان كل يوم سياره اااااااه ياقلبي..كل يوم عشااااء فخم>>مو على شاندويش شاورما بتذلنا
مسكه حمد من ياقته:قم بس قم..صارت الساعه وحده
فز ناصر من مكانه ومشى الى السياره بسرعه:يالله يالله..وش فيك تمشي على بيض؟؟
رفع حاجبه:وانت ليش مستعجل
وقف يتأمله بمكر:يعني تسوي نفسك ما تدري..ايه ايه رح اروح اكلم نهى خلصني
..ايه نهى تركض..بس انا لا..هذي اخرتها يا ناصروه
ناصر:خخخخخخ..اشوف الاخ يغاااااار
..انا اغاااااااار وعلى مين عليك..روح مناك بس
ركبوا السياره ..كان ناصر مستعجل عشان يكلم نهى..وحمد يفكر في ناصر..ما يدري هل اللي يسويه خطأ كونه ساكت عنه..>>كان افكار تجي وتروح مره تأيد سكوته بس الاكثر تعارضها..ما انتبه على نفسه قدام باب بيتهم
فتح عيونه:والشورماااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
..اووووووهوووو حمد مو لازم تاكل الحين بتنام
دق تلفون ناصر ولقى المتصل نهى
حمد:هذي نهى موووو؟؟؟؟
هز ناصر راسه وهو يتأمل الاسم
..طيب ارفعه
رفع السماعه ونسى حمد بالمررره..اصلا وجوده ما كان يأثر..لان يحس بوجوده الحمايه..يحس ان احد واقف معاه في طول ألمه..انحرم من حنان الاب سنين..صحيح امه عوضته كثير..بس وجود نهى في هالفتره..املى فراغ في وسط قلبه
رجع كرسي السياره على ورى واسند راسه :طيب متى بترجعوا البيت؟؟
نهى:مدري على حسب..بس انا ماودي ارجع خصوصا وان معي بنت عمي 
..ياكثر ما سمعت عن بنت عمك ذي..لدي الدرجه غاليه؟؟؟
نهى:اااااااااااااه فوق ما تتصور
............................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

وين ما كانت نهى موجوده على طاولتهم العزيزه..اللي ترددوا عليها اليوم كثير..كانت جالسه مقابل جود..اللي حطت راسها على الطاوله..وكانها تمنع نفسها تسمع اللي يصير..نقزت وهي تسمع نهى يرتفع صوتها بلااااااااااااا
قطبت حواجبها:ليش طيب؟؟؟؟
ناصر:نهى انتي ادرى بالحال..ريال واحد مافيه في جيبي..من وين بجيب سعر التذاكر والسكن
نهى:اوكي حبيبي ولا يهمك..الا شخبار حمد؟؟؟؟
ناظر ناصر في حمد اللي يتأمله من بدايه المكالمه:هذا هو جنبي يسلم عليك
همست جود:نهى انا رح اروح لميعاد زين؟؟؟؟؟
هزت نهى بمعنى اوكي
خطواتها ثانيه..هدفها محدد..كل اللي تشوفه ما يهز شعره من اخلاقها الحلوه..تحاول دايم انها تكون محل فخر اهلها فيهاا..ابد ما كانت من الناس اللي يجرفهم التيار..صحيح من العشره رح تنعدي..بس حدودها باينه..وتعديهاا ابعد شي تفكر فيه
قربت من اهلها المجتمعين وسلمت..جلست جنب ميعاد
ام محمد:جود وين نهى؟؟
جود بصوت ثابت:تكلم صاحبتها بالتلفون الحين تخلص وتجي
وائل:اقول فراسوه يا الدلووووع قوم جرب
فراس:روح بس عني..تبيني اركب النخله عشان اطيح واتكسر
وائل:صدق من قال دلووع
تدخلت جود:حرام عليك اخوي مو دلوع..بس يخاف على عمره
وائل وهو يضحك:اثاريك ما شفتيه اول ما صرنا نطبق بالجامعه..كل شوي مغمى عليه..هذا وجه طب ذا؟؟
جود بنبره عتب:اصلا اخوي عاطفي وحساس مو مثلكم شرسين
فراس:عاشت اختي اللي تدافع عاشت(كان يقولها وهو يصفر)
وائل وهو يضرب ميعاد على راسها:شوفي الخوات ياحظي
حكت راسها:ااااااي وش تبيني اقول؟؟
وائل:مالت بس شكرا لا تقولي شي
ميعاد بمسخره:لا خلاص ولا يهمك الحين اقوم اذبحه
فراس بتحدي:خخخخخخخخخخ وش تقولي تذبحيني ما بقى الا انتي
نرفزها اسلوبه فقامت ومشت ناحيته ومسكته من رقبته..هو يصرخ بمسخره
ام محمد:بنـــــــــــــــــــــــــت وش هالحركات عيب
هنا حست ميعاد مثل مووووويه بارده تنكب عليهاا..شالت يدينها بسرعه وجلست مكانها
ام محمد بصوت شبه مرتفع:انتي ما تستحي من نفسك تسوي كذا؟؟لا وعيني عينك بعد
ام سعود تحاول تهديها:وش فيك يا ام محمد فراس مثل اخوها وبعدين كانوا يمزحوا
طاحت دموع ميعاد..خصوصا وان كل هذا حصل في وجود فراس..حست بالفشله حيييييييييل..هذا مو محرم لي..ليش انا سويت كذا؟؟بس احنا من يوم يومنا متعودين عليهم كأنهم اخونا واكثر..الله يسامحك يا امي بس
جود:اش فيك ميعاد ما عليك منهم..قومي نروح الى نهى
تنهدت ميعاد:ايه والله..ودي اتمشى من العصر(وناظرت فيها)بس انتي مدري وين مختفيه؟؟
كانت مركزه عيونها على البحر:وش قصدك؟؟؟
قرصت نهى خدها:قصدي وحشتيني
ماردت عليها وتقربت من البحر وجلست تلعب بالرمل برجلينها..جات ميعاد وجلست جنبها:تدري جود؟؟
..وشووووو
.يعني ما قالت لك نهى؟؟
جاء صوت نهى من وراهم:وشو فيني
سحب ميعاد عباتها من تحت بمعنى اجلسي:اقول ما قلتي لها عن فجر؟؟؟
جلست بتلقائيه:يووه تصدقي نسيت
تحمست جود وتربعت وهي تنتظرها تكمل
نهى:فجر؟؟
جود:ايه
نهى:فجر؟؟
جود:نهى ترى دحين بكس في بطنك يالله وش فيها؟؟
خفضت صوتها وقربت منهم :تحب فراس
ضربت جود على صدرها بشكل يضحك:ياويلي يا خوي..فجر وتحبك خخخخخخخخخخخخ
مسك نهى يديها وهي تكمل:تعالي سمعي بعد؟؟
..وش اسمع بعد..هو في اكثر من كذا؟؟
ميعاد:يووووووه شكلك في خبر خير 
جود:زين كملوا خل اشوف
ميعاد:الامس يوم عرفت اننا بروح معاكم البحر
نهى تقاطع ميعاد:خليني اكمل انا..ايه..عطتني كيس ..فيه امممممم رساله ووعطر وووشو بعد ميعاد؟؟
ميعاد وهي تضحك:وشوكلاته بونتي
جود:يا لهووووووي وش ناويه عليه هالبنت؟؟
نهى:احم احم نحن لها..تدري عاد الشوكلاته تقاسمتها انا وميعاد خخخخخخ..والعطر كل شوي راشينه باقي شوي ويخلص
جود:والرساله؟؟
ميعاد:انا الحلوه شققتها(قطعتها) وبزباله..بس تأسفنا لو احنا قارينها في البدايه..نشوف وش كاتبه هالرومانسيه
جود:خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ..بس تدري وش هالتصرفات اللي عليها..مو كأنها بايخه
فجر(بنت عمهم..عمرها19 سنه..تدرس لغه عربيه)
هزت ميعاد راسها بتأيد:ايه والله ..عاد لو تشوفيني اشتعلت غيره
نهى بمسخره:ياهووووووياهوووو وش تقولي؟؟
بوزت ميعاد:بلا هباله نهى..ذول اخواني
ضربتها نهى على كتفها:لا والله..وبعد انا اخواني
جاهم صوت محمد:يابنات تعالوا هنا..وين جالسين المكان كله رجال
ميعاد:ياحسرتي على ذول الاخوان اللي نفتخر فيهم..حتى نبعد مترين مو راضين
ضربتهم جود على رجليهم:يالله يالله قوموا لا يسوا سالفه
قامت ميعاد وهي تفتح يدينها لعبود:ياحبيب ميعاد..ولمته
قربت نهى من جود:انا مبسوطه؟؟
كانت جود فاهمه السالفه..بس لازم تخليها تحكي..وكأنها مو داريه بشي:عساه خير
نهى:بس مبسوطه لان كلمت ناصر
سمعوا مناداه محمد مره ثانيه..وقاموا يركضوا ثنتينهم
ام سعود:جد يا بو سعود؟؟
الاء:هيياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ايمان تحضن رنا:بروح معاكم..بروح معاكم
نهى:ياناس ياهووووو وش صاير
ايمان بلهفه:بروح معاكم المدينه
ناظرت نهى جود:الله بروح معاكم(وقرصتها في كتفها)
جود:ااااااااااااااااااااي يا ايدي اااااااااااااااااااااااااي
ام محمد بعتاب:نهى وش جايك على هالحركه من امس وانتي كل ما شفتي احد قرصتيه
نهى بتصرفيه:من الحب يا امي
ام سعود:صح ما سمعتي اللي يقول من سبك حبك
في جلسه الرجال
سعود:غير رأيك عاد يبه ابي اشوفهم يصيحوا بعد هالضحك
وائل يتناظر في الورق اللي يلعبهم..ويرمي ورقه:حرام عليك والله انت شرير..كيف ما طلعت على اخوك هالدلوع
سعود:كمل لعبك وانت ساكت..ترى مرضى على اخوي
فراس بملل:خلاص فكونا من ذا اللعبه قوموا نتمشى ترى طقت كبدي
ابو محمد:والله لو يتقطع لسانك مرح يقوموا معاك..ذول من يشوفوا ذا الورق ينسوا عمرهم..مدري اش عاجبهم فيها
فراس:مو هذا المشكله..المشكله انهم بعد حاكرين البنت..وان بعدوا خطوتين ياويلهم
سعود وهو يأشر:وين يمشوا وذا واشكاله هنا
وائل بمزح:تصدقوا افكر اسوي مثله..بس للاسف شعري مايسمح(قالها بدلع)
محمد:الحمدلله والشكر تقول شايل على راسه عش حمام
فراس بفلسفه:هذي يعتبرها موضه..وتلقاه حاط مليون جل ومثبت عشان يصير كذا
محمد:انا شفت اكبر من ذا الكشه..في مباراه السعوديه..كان صابغها اخضر..والناس بس تصوره
وائل بقهقه:تلقاهم نسوى المباراه وصاروا يصوروا فيه
جات ايمان لابوها:يبه امي تقول برد الجو..بنرجع البيت..عشان لا يمرض عبود
ابو سعود وهو يحك شعره:يالله اجل رتبوا اغراضكم
من سمعوا البنات كذا ما تسمعوا الا صرختهم
الاء بزعل:حرام عليك يمه تو الساعه ثلاث نبي نجلس لين تطلع الشمس
ام سعود:الجو برد..وعبود ما يتحمل
ميعاد تحاول مع انها تدري ان محاولتها فاشله:عاد بس شوي
ام محمد ترتب الاعراض في السله:خلاص عطينا الرجال خبر..قوموا ساعدوني


يتبع

----------


## جنون الذكريات

قاموا وكل وحده منهم تسوي زعلانه
نهى:انا عندي فكره..اسمعوني يا اخوات(تقصد امها ومره عمها)
ام محمد:قولي وش عندك؟؟
تكلمت نهى شوي شوي وهي خايفه يردوها:توعدونا..بكره..نجتمع؟؟؟؟
ام سعود:نفكر
مسكت جود يد امها بترجي:عفيه يمه قولي ايه..الدنيا اجازه وش نجلس نسوي بالبيت
ام محمد جاتهم بالخبر المنقد:خلاص..ياحنانات..بس وين بتروحوا؟؟
ميعاد بعد تفكير:امممممممممم نروح الراشد
ام سعود:لا ياغناتي..ذا كله شباب مافيه تروحوا لوحدكم
ضربت الاء رجلها بالارض:ياربي..اجل وين نروح؟؟؟
ام سعود:تروحوا بس نروح معكم وبشرط
ميعاد بفرحه:موافقين على جميع الشروط
ام سعود:ما تطولوا؟؟
نهى:خلاص..اهم شي نروح
جاهم صوت ابو محمد:يالله يابنات على السياره
ابوسعود بمعارضه:لالا اول يروحوا الحمام(الله يكرمكم)ويغسلوا يديهم ورجلولهم..مابي وحده تركب السياره بحبه رمل
بعد ما غسلوا..وقفوا بين السيارتين
نهى بأبتسامه:موعدنا بكره
جود:اوكي..انا اسمع صوت توأمك ينادي(وائل..ونهى..توأم..بس كل واحد له شكل يختلف نهائي عن الثاني..بحيث من النادر الحكم عليهم أنهم توم)
التفت نهى..ولقته وماسك جوالها..ارتفعت ضربات قلبها..وازدادت مع جريها
وائل:شوي وشوي..وش فيك تسرعي؟؟
نهى بارتباك:ها..ولا شي..بس قلت يمكن تبيني بشي ضروري
مد جوالها:جوالك سمعته يرن..شكلك نسيتيه 
اخذته من يده:مشكور..بس ما كملت كلمتها الا التلفون يرجع يهتز بين يديها..ناظرت في الشاشه وبلعت ريقها..ورجعت ناظرت في وائل
وائل بشك:وش فيك.. ردي؟؟
نهى بأبتسامه:هذي صديقتي تلقها بس تبي تتفلسف
صرفها وهو يقول:طيب يالله روحي السياره كلهم ركبوا
راحت السياره مبوزه وتكلم نفسها:ااااااااف..كذا يا وائل..راحت جود بدون ما اسلم عليها
نبهها ابوها يستعجلها..ركبت السياره بصمت واسندت راسها على النافده ونامت
ابو محمد يلتف وراه:خخخخخ ياحبي لهم وهم ساكتين ونايمين خخخخخخ
ام محمد:من التعب ناموا لو رنا مو تعبانه كان شفت هواشها
خفض السرعه:ياريتهم كل مره كذا
تقريبا كان نفس الوضع في سياره ابو سعود..الا من جود اللي ما تحب تفوت منظر قدامها..مهما كان..يمكن ما تلفهتها الشوارع ولا تركز فيها..بس افكارها تاخذها وتجيبها
اما في سياره الشباب السوالف ماخذه دورها
سعود ماسك ضحكته:اقول محمد متى ناوي تعرس؟؟
ضحك محمد بصوت عالي..حتى خاف فراس:هي هي انتبه قدامك..ترى ارواحنا غاليه
محمد:ووووووويه..شوف اخوك وش يقول..قال ايش قال اعرس..شكله ناوي(يغمز)ويبي يحط السالفه فيني
وائل:جد يا سعود..والله صرت رجال خخخخخخخخ
سعود بعصبيه:اقول انت وهو ضبوا لسانكم
فراس:والله انت اللي جبت الكلام لنفسك
............................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

في بيت العم((أبو وسام>>ويسموه سامر أو وسام))
فجر:وسام انا ملانه قووووم نطلع
وسام..((اكبر من فجر عمره21 سنه))
وسام وهو يضغط على ازرار الريموت:الساعه 3 وين نطلع حراميه
قربت منه وهي تتمسكن:عاد سموووي حبيبي..كذا تكسر بخاطر اختك الوحيده
عصب وسام من الريموت اللي عيا يصلح ومن حنت فجر..فضربه في الجدار..فتحت فجر عيونها وهي تشوف قطع الريموت بكل مكان:ياقاسي وش سويت فيه
تنهد وسام:وووووووويه واخيرا ارتحت
ابتسمت بهبل:زين ارتحت قوم نطلع
وسام:اقولك شي(ومسك يدها يقومها)خلينا الحين ننام
ضربت فجر رجلها بالارض:لالالالالالالالا
وسام بهدوء يطفي انوار الصاله..ويسحب اخته للدرج:اااااااااش خليني اكمل..ونجلس بكره من الساعه سبعه..ونطلع نفطر..وش رايك؟؟
ناظرت فيه بتفحص:اخاف تنام وتنكبني
مسك دقنها:انا انكب اختي الوحيده..وش هالكلام الجارح
فجر:وساااااااامووووووه بلا مسخره ارجوك
غير صوته للجديه:اقول يالله منامك..بعد من 1لين 3 اذا ما وصلتي منامك مافيه بكره نطلع
من قبل ما يعد وصلت فجر منامها وتغطت ببطانيتها البيج..وهي تسمي..بس وين النوم يافجر..وين..تو تعرفي يافجر شقى وعناء الحب..ياليتك ما جربتيه ولا ذبتي في هواه
تكلمت بصوت مسموع يتبعه الصدا قي ذا الليل الهادئ:ياترى الحين عطتك نهى الكيس..وش شعورك؟؟ياترى انت تحس نفس ما احس؟؟اااااااه يافراس..شكلي بتعذب معك كثير
فتحت نور الابجوره..وطلعت ورقه وقلم من جنبها..وبديت تخربش..بأي شي يمر ببالها..اهم شي ترتاح
لين غلبها النوم غصب ونامت وسط كلام سطره القلب..يمكن تحلم بمستقبلها اللي تتمناه..ااااااااااااه ياريت الاحلام تتحق لو جزء منها>>كان ياما حلمنا..وتمنينا
على الساعه 8 صباح يوم الاحد
دخل وسام غرفه فجر وقربت منه يصحيها..جذبته الورقه المزخرفه بالوان بناتيه..ورسوم كرتونيه مضحكه
كانت كل الورق دوائر ومكعبات وبعض الوجه العابسه مره والمبتسمه مره
قفله وحطه على المكتب وهو ينادي بأسمها:فجر فجر.اوووووهوووو فجر..لا انتي يبيلك سحب شعر..قرب منها وسحب شعرها المموج الداكن بسواده..صرخت بدون ماتفتح عيونها وغطت وجهى بالبطانيه
وسام يسوي نفسه طالع من الغرفه:خلاص انا اجل بدق على الشباب اطلع معاهم..وانتي احلام سعيده
فزت من سريرها:لالالالالابروح معك
ناظر في ساعته:اوكي لك بس عشر دقايق تجهزي..اي دقيقه زياده اطلع واخليك
فركت عيونها بنعس:اوكي خلاص اقل من عشر دقايق وانا بالسياره
غيرت بجامتها بسرعه..ولبست العباه طيران على السياره
فجر :صباح الخير
وسام:ول ول كل ذا تركضين..اهدي اهدي..وين تبي نروح؟؟
بعد تفكير قالت فجر كلامها بصوت خافت..خوف من وسام يرد الطلب:وسام..خل نروح الى عمتي هدى
حرك السياره بدون ما يرد عليها..هزته من كتفه:وسام وش قلت؟؟
وقفت السياره على جنب..ولف يكلمها:فجر انتي شفتي كيف عصب ابوي المره الماضيه يوم اخذنها الدكتور
فجر تحاول تفهمه:بس يا وسام انت شفت حالتها ووش قال الدكتور..عمتنا في اكتئاب..واذا الكل كذا مستغني عنها..احنا لا..وسام كل انسان يخطأ ويتعلم..ربك يسامح احنا ليش ما نسامح
طلع زيجاره من جيبه وقربها من الولاعه:بس يا فجر ابوي بيزعل..وبعدين وين اهم ابوك والله عمتك
تأففت:وسام ارمي السجاره..اختنقت مدري انت متى بتوب منها..وبعدين صح ابوي اهم..بس عمتنا تحتاجنا يا وسام وربي تحتاجنا
رمى السيجاره من النافده ورجع شعره بيدينه على ورى:بس عمتي لو رحنا لها ما تعطينا وجه..ما كنا جالسين معها
فجر ترفع صوتها:وسااااااااام..ما سمعت الدكتور يقول اكتئاب..و احنا لازم نعالجها..مرح نخلي عمتنا كذا

((رح اقولكم على نبذه من مرض الاكتئاب>>اللي يعتبر من احد الامراض النفسيه))

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الاكتئاب كمرض وجدانى يختلف تماماً عن حالات الضيق التى يعانى منها كل الناس من وقت لآخر ... إن الإحساس الوقتى بالحزن هو جزء طبيعى من الحياة ... أما مرض الاكتئاب فإن الإحساس بالحزن لا يتناسب مطلقاً مع أى مؤثر خارجي يتعرض له المريض .

وهناك أشياء ومواقف فى حياة كل منا من الممكن أن تسبب له بعض الحزن ولكن الأفراد الأصحاء يستطيعون التعامل مع هذه الأحاسيس بحيث لا تعيق حياتهم .

وكما يتوقع البعض فإن العرض الرئيسى للاكتئاب هو الشعور بالحزن . ولكن الحزن ليس دائماً هو العرض الأساسي فى الشخص المكتئب وإنما قد يكون الإحساس بالخواء وعدم القيمة أو عدم الإحساس نهائياً هو العرض الأساسي للاكتئاب ، وقد يشعر المريض المكتئب بالنقص الواضح والملموس فى الشعور بالمتعة تجاه أى شئ حوله لدرجة الزهد فى كل شئ فى الحياة .

أما الأطباء النفسيين فأنهم ينظروا إلى المريض المكتئب بأنه الشخص الذى يعانى من تغيير واضح وملموس فى المزاج وفى قدرته على الإحساس بذاته والعالم من حوله .والاكتئاب كمرض من أمراض الاضطراب الوجدانى يتراوح ما بين النوع البسيط والنوع الشديد المزمن الذى قد يؤدى إلى تهديد للحياة

غير وسام طريقه الى بيت جده..بعد خمس دقايق الا هم يوقفوا في باركن السيارات..سبقته فجر الى الداخل..لقت جدها وجدتها يفطروا في الصاله..راحت لهم وباستهم على راسهم..جلست جنب جدتها
الجده:هلا وغلا ببنتي فجوره..شخبارك ياقلبي
فجر بأبتسامه:الحمدلله بخير دامك بخير
الجده:الا وين وسام عنك؟؟
الا بدخلت وسام
فجر تأشر:هذا هووو
بعد ما جلسوا تقريبا نص ساعه
فجر:جدتي..هدى في غرفتها
الجده مو عاجبها اهتمام فجر بالمره:وانتي اش عليك منها..الله..............
فجر:لا يا جدتي لا تقولينها..هذي بنتك ادعي لها مو عليها
تنهدت:والله يا بنتي اللي ما خافت على اهلها من لسان الناس محد يخاف عليها
تعبت فجر من نفسيه الكل ضد عمتها هدى.الى متى رح يفهموا..ان لكل انسان نزوه..يمكن هالشي يرفعها عند ربها..لان بعدها رح تبعد عن أي شي يزعل ربها واهلها..الى متى يحسوا بشعور انسان غلطان يطلب منهم السماح والكل واقف ضده..هذي هي صابها اكتئاب من وراهم..ومحد حس فيها
ركبت الدرج بصمت.لو ظلت تناقش جدتها ما خلصت.وطلعت هي الغلطانه
دخلت غرفه عمتها..كانت ظلام..الستائر مخفيه اشعه الشمس تماما..تلمست الجدار لين وصلت الى ازرار الانوار وفتحتهم..لقيت هدى على سريرها..بمنظر يقطع القطع..كانت شاده شعرها بيدينها الثنتين..قربت منها فجر وفكت يدينها ولمتها:صباح الخير يا احلى عمه بالوجود
كانت فجر عارفه ان عمتها..مستحيل ترد عليها..بس مع كذا تكلمها..تركتها وراحت فتحت الستائر العنابيه..ولمتهم بسير ذهبي انيق..ابتسمت فجر:شوفي قد ايش حلوه الغرفه بالشمس..خليها دوم مفتوحه
على ان فجر اصغر من عمتها>>لكن كلام فجر يبين العكس
((هدى..عمتهم الوحيده..واصغر اخوانها..عمرها 27 سنه))
فتحت الدولاب واختارت لها فستان ابيض ناعم يوصل تحت الركبه..بسير من الوسط..وطلعت لها مستلزمات الحمام
فجر:هدى قومي(مدت لها يديها)هذي ملابسك انا اخترتهم..احم احم...اخذي شاور ريحي جسمك
ناظرت فيها هدى..مسكت يديها وضمتها..ودخلت في نوبه بكاء
مسحت فجر على ظهرها:عمتي انا ماحب الدموع..اوعديني اخر مره اشوفها
بعدت عنها هدى شوي وهمست:شخبار فراس
جلست فجر على السرير:اااااااااه يا عمتي..صار لي فتره مو شايفته
اخذت هدى الملابس ودخلت الحمام(الله يكرمكم)بدون ما ترد على فجر
استغلت فجر وقت ما كان هدى بالحمام وصارت ترتب الغرفه من الفوضى
.......................

انتهى

----------


## جنون الذكريات

لو سمحتوا اخواني اخواتي ممكن تعديل المضوع

( الحب كاذب يعني الشوق خسران )

----------


## جنون الذكريات

قريباً الجزء الثاني الى 

( الحب كاذب يعني الشوق خسران )

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ان شاء الله تنال اعجبكم

----------


## جنون الذكريات

هذا ويه بصراااحة زعلتوني اني مع صديقتي 

فكرناا انكم بتشجعون صديقتي افاا بس افاا


انترككم مع الجزء الثاني

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اليوم الثاني

جات ميعاد السياره تركض..وطلت من النافده:يعني جد امكم ما جات؟؟
فتحت الاء لها الباب وهي تقول:لا عبود فيه زكام..مو رايحه فيه
..لالا سكري الباب..بروح اقول لامي تجلس مكانها وش له تروح معنا
فتحت جود النقاب:هههههه وش عليك منها يمكن تبي تتمشى
ميعاد تهز راسها:ممنوع العجز يروحوا مع الشباب
ضربتها جود على كتفها:اااه ياقليله الادب..الحين امك عجوز ..والله لعلمها
طارت ميعاد تقول لامها..وجات رنا ونهى..وهم يحمدوا ربهم
رنا بستنكار:اش فيها هذي تركض بالشارع؟؟
ايمان بلقافتها الدايمه:امي ما جات معنا عشان كذا راحت تقول لامك تجلس بالبيت
صمتوا ثواني..واستوعبت جود ..ان نهى ساكته..حتى ما سلمت..مو من عوايدها..مدت يدها وقرصتها:اش فيك نهويه؟؟
استغربت سكوتها حيل فسألت رنا:وش فيها اختك؟؟
رفعت رنا كتوفها بمعنى ماتدري..اممممم اولا واخيرا رح تدري..عشان كذا سكت..مشت السياره في شوارع المدينه..اخترق هالصمت صوت جوال جود
جود بحماس:هلااااااا رغوده
رغد:وين انتي يا حوله
جود بتوعد:انا حوله يا عوره اوريك
رغد:اقول جود انا على باب بيتكم انزلي لي
شهقت جود:حلفي؟؟
رغد:بسم الله عليك وش فيك..اقولك يالله انزلي
وطت جود صوتها:بس انا مو بالبيت..انا بالسياره مع بنات عمي رايحين الراشد
ضغظت رغد على الجوال:اوهوووو..وين اروح يعني..مللتوني
جود:ليش من مللك غيري؟؟؟؟؟
رغد:راحت غلا وامي المستشفى حق اسنانها..ومليت بالبيت لوحدي مافيه الا فيصل شفته طالع قلت يوصلني عندكم
كسرت خاطرها:امممم..خلاص الحين ارجع البيت كم رغوده عندنا
رغد بأبتسامه:جد؟؟
قفلت جود السماعه..وهي خايفه تقول لهم..لان اكيد بيعصبوا..بس مافيه وقت لازم تخبرهم 
جود:اقول بنات..وش رايكم ترجعوني البيت وتروحوا لوحدكم؟؟
الاء بصوت عالي:لا والله..احنا متفقين من امس
جود تهديها:ااااااااش..لاعاد تصرخي..اذوني ألمتني..وبعدين انا ماقلت شي..قلت رجعوني وروحوا انتوا
رنا بقهر:اااااااااااااف منكم خلاص ارجعي فكه منك
غمزت لها جود:شكرا ياقلبي
همست نهى وهي تسند راسها على النافده:انا بعد تعبانه..بنزل معك
ميعاد:يااااااااااااربي يعني مافيه طلعه..دايم كذا تخربوا الطلعات..بس يالله بمشيها هالمره عشان خاطر رغد
رغد(بنت خالة جود عمرها 18 سنه يعني اكبر من جود بسنه..اختها غلا عمرها 20 سنه..واخوهم فيصل 23 سنه يدرس هندسه)
رجعوا البيت..ولقوا رغد جالسه مع ام سعود بالصاله..دخلوا كلهم وسلموا
ام سعود:زين ما سوت فيكم رغوده خلتكم ترجعوا البيت
جود وهي تفك الحجاب:انا بروح احط عباتي واجي
رغد توقف:وانا بعد بشيلها
راحت رغد مع جود غرفتها..شالت رغد عباتها ووقفت قدام المرايه تستعرض..كانت لابسه تنوره جلد بني لين الركب..مع بلوزه بأكمام طويله:وش رايك؟؟
مسكتها جود ولفتها:ووووع مش حلوووووووه
سوت رغد نفسها تبكي:ادري اصلا حلوه غصب عليك بس غيرانه(وطلعت لسانها)

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جود بجديه:لا بصراحه مرررره كيوت حلووووه..بس مو كأنك ضعفتي بزياده
طاحت رغد على السرير:اااااااااااااااااااااااه الحب ياختي
جود بضحك:لو كل الناس تحب اصدقهم بس انتي ماتخيل..اصلا ما يليق
وقفت رغد قدام جود:اشوف طايحه فيني تهزيئ..بس انا أايد المثل اللي يقول..ضرب الحبيب زبيب
جود بستهبال:ومن ضربك؟؟؟
رغد مسكت ازرتها :كلامك خناجر شوفي شلون الدم بقلبي من كثر الجروح
غطت جود وجها بيدها:ويلي..يمه..وش ذا؟؟وش هالحركات
ضحكت رغد وهم يطلعوا من الغرفه:اقول امشي تأخرنا على بنات عمك..وقربت منها..بصراحه استحيت منهم صار لي زمان ما شفتهم
جود بدلع تبعد خصلات شعرها:بنات عمي..يهبلوا..لا تستحي ولا شي
دخلوا الصاله على صوت الاء:ماتحلى الجلسه الا بشبس
ام سعود تنصح:مو هذا اللي بيضركم
جلست جود ورغد على الارض..يسوا نفسهم عجز خخخ
ام سعود بستغراب:جود انهبلتي..قومي اجلسي زين
رغد تناظر الكنب:وين نجلس مو كلهم استحليتوهم
ابعدت نهى شوي:تعالي جود فيه مكان
جود ببرائه:سووا لنا مكان تعالي رغوده نجلس
ميعاد بتسأل:مره عمي وينه عبود..وحشني هالارنب
الاء بعصبيه مصطنعه:اسكتي يافار اخوي مو ارنب
ام سعود تسكتهم:تعب اليوم هد حيله الزكام ونام
ايمان برتياح:احسن يسوي ازعاج لنا
الاء:والله محد غيرك المزعجه
جود تسكر اذنها:اوووووووهووووو منكم..قوموا بس بروح غرفتي.وانتي وهي وهي اجلسوا هنا ..واذا قررتوا تجوا..اضغظوا على الحبه ونزلوا الصوت لين الصفر(كانت تقصد ايمان والاء ورنا)
رنا تسند ظهرها:احسن من قال نبيكم
ميعاد بملل:ياااااربي..متى ربي يتوب علينا ..تعبت من الهواش
دخلوا الغرفه..وتذكرت جود الشبسات وفزت:بقوم اجيب الشبسات قبل ما يخلصوهم الدبات اللي برا
طلعت من الغرفه..وطلعت وراها نهى..حست بأحد وراها فالتفت:ووووووويه..خرعتيني..(حطت يدها على قلبها) لو مت الحين وش بتسوي؟؟
نهى بتفكير:اممممم لو متي بوزع هدايا
ناظرتها جود بنص عين:لو انتي متي..انا بسوي حفله..وعزم كل ابو الناس
نهى بنظره حزن:مو وقته المسخره
تأملتها جود بتفحص:ادري فيك شي من يوم احنا بالسياره(سحبتها من يدها وراحوا المطبخ)
جود بحماس:نفسي اسوي كيكه يمي يمي (جلستها على الكرسي وبدت تطلع المقادير)

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جود:يالله قولي كل اللي عندك
زمت نهى شفايفها:بس ماعرف اتكلم وانتي تدوري..اجلسي
تركت جود الخلاط يخفق المقادير وجلست بالكرسي المقابل نهى:وهذا انا جلست
حطت نهى راسها على الطاوله:ناصر يا جود ناصر؟؟
جود:تكلمي وش فيه؟؟
نهى بدت الدموع تنزل من عيونها:اليوم العصر صار له حادث والحين هو بالمستشفى
جود:طيب كيف عرفتي؟؟
نهى بألم:دقيت عليه كذا مره..ولما مارد..اتصلت على صديقه حمد وخبرني
فتحت جود عيونها بأستغراب:اتصلتي الى حمد؟؟
نهى بتفهم:ايوه..هو قال لي اذا بغيتي شي ومارديت عليك دقي على حمد..وبصراحه انا اضطريت اتصل..جد قلبي نغزني
اااااااااااااااه يانهى بعد صديقه..احنا ما خلصنا من ناصر يجي حمد
نهى:تدري شكل صديقه مؤدب حييييييل ومحترم
جود تحالو تواسيها غصب عنها:ان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامه
ميعاد من ورى الباب:من هووووو؟؟؟؟؟
جود تحب تلعب بأعصابهم:حبيبي
جات لها رغد تركض :حبيتي من ورنا ياخاينه؟؟؟
جود بحزن:ااااااااااااااااااااااااه لم يطرق الحب قلبي بل دخله بدول استئاذان
ميعاد :احلى يااستئذان(وجلست على الطاوله)
كلمت بضحك على ذكرياتها:اذكر وانا صغيره امووووت في شي اسمه وسام
رغد وعلامه استفهام فوق راسها:مين وسام؟؟
لفت لها جود:ولد عمي..اخو فجر
رغد:اهاااااااا
قامت ميعاد وفتحت الثلاجه واخذت لها خيار:جد كنا اذا رحنا بيت جدي..اناظر فيه وانا مستحيه..خخخخخخخخ..جد بزران هبلان
رغد سحب من يدها الخيار:روحي جيبي لك ثانيه..ايه ماقلتي كم كان عمرك؟؟
ميعاد:امممممممم يمكن 10 سنين
نهى تقطع سالفتهم:اقول رغد اخبار غلا من زمان عنها..حتى بالجامعه ما عاد اشوفها
رغد:الحمدلله تمام..اختي دافوره طول الوقت ماسكه الكتاب وين تشوفيها(رن جوالها) طلعته من جيب تنورتها
ميعاد تأشر عليها:ياهبله لا تحطيه في جيوبك مو زين
هزت راسها وهي ترد:لا فصوووول ما امداني.اوكي..لالا زين
رغد بأرتياح:اشوا وافق يخليني شوي
جود:ليش وش عاجله؟؟
رغد:يبي يرجعني البيت عشان يرجع لاصحابه..صحيح جود يسلم عليك
كبت جود الخليط في القالب وحطته بالفرن وردت ببرود:الله يسلمه ويسلمك
ميعاد :كم عمره ذا الفيصل
رغد تحسب:اممممممم في حيطان 23
ميعاد:اهااااااا كبير فكرت صغير..اشوف قصص حب من ورنااااا
سكتت جود وهي توهمهم انها مشغوله بالكيكه
رغد:ياختي..ناس يموتوا على ناس بس محد معطيهم وجه..واحنا(تأشر على نفسها)لنا الله محد يناظر فينا
.....................................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

.....................................
بالمستشفى وتحديدا في غرفه ناصر
فتح ناصر عيونه..ولقى حمد حوله..يناظر بالشباك..همس له وهو يحس الصداع يزيد :حمد....حمد
ألتفت له حمد وجاء له بلهفه:الحمدلله على السلامه
هز ناصر راسه:حمد؟؟هذا المستشفى حكومي؟؟
تردد حمد في جوابه بس مايقدر يخبي عليه:لا هذا مستشفى خاص
ناصر:حمد بالله عليك ترجعني البيت..احنا مافينا عالمصاريف
حمد بحزن:ماعليك..خل كل شي علي..اهم شي سلامتك
رفع ناصر راسه من المخده بشويش:حمد..انا عارف حالك زين..اذا انا عندي ريال انت مستحيل عندك اثنين..وبعدين اناالحمدلله بخير
حمد:الحمدلله..بس تحتاج عنايه يا ناصر
غمز له ناصر:خلي هالمصاريف للعرس
لوى حمد شفايفه:يتهيأ لي لو كل الناس عرسوا..احنا بنعنس خخخخ
أشر له ناصر بصبعه:ماسمح لك..اذا انت مابتعرس..انا في ناس تنتظرني
رفع حمد يده:ربي يوفقك وينولك ما تتمناه
ارخى ناصر جسمه وهو يتأوه:ايه ياخوك اكثر من هالادعيه
حمد يجلس على السرير:صحيح نهى دقت علي
ابتسم ناصر ومد يده لجواله:جد..ياعمري نهوي والله..محد يذكرني غيرها
حمد:احم احم
سحب البطانيه وغطى جسمه:مقدر على الغيرانين
حمد:بتكلمها؟؟
ناصر:اكيد..بس اذا طسيت عن وجهي
حمد يتربع على السرير:ههههههههه...شوف لك غيرها..انا اليوم مو متزحزح من هنا
ناصر:حلوووووو باااارد على قلبي
حمد يتذكر:صحيح امي تسلم عليك..ورح تجي مع امك بكره العصر
ناصر:اولا انا بكره الصبح رح اطلع..ولاتشارعني لاني مستحيل اجلس..وثاني شي الله يسلمهم..فديت خالتي من زمان ما شفتها
حمد:تصدق للحين مو ناسيه يوم تخرعها في المطبخ..مسكينه امي طاح قلبها
ناصر:ههههههههههههههههههه>>محد قال لها تتغطى مني...انا حسبت ولدها..مالقيت طريقه غير هذي
حمد:حسبي الله على ابليسك..كأنك تتألم مو؟؟؟
ناصر يحس راسه:ايه والله..جد كسرني اللي صدمني..تقول اعمى
حمد يطفي النور اللي فوق راس ناصر:زين نام لك شوي..وانا بشوف اذا اقدر اطلعك

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ناصر يطير له بوسه:ربي لا يخليني منك
حمد بخجل:خلي البوسات الى زوجة المستقبل(وطلع)
فتح ناصر جواله ولقى الساعه ثلاث الفجر..اكيد نهى نامت الحين..اممممم رح اجرب مو خسران..رن التلفون ومن ثاني رنه رفعت نهى:هلاااااااا
غمض ناصر عيونه:اااااااااااااااااه نهوي..تعالي شوفيني كسروني..ماخلوا شي فيني صاحي
بعد تفكير ردت نهى:ياريت اللي فيك فيني..يألمك؟؟
ناصر بدلع:كثثثثثثثثثثثير
نهى:وين طيب رجلك والله يدك والله وين؟؟؟؟
ناصر:هنااااااااااا
نهى:بلا استظراف ناصر وش هناا..اللي يسمعك يقول اشوف الحين
ناصر بحسره:ياليت عندي الجيل الثالث..بس حسااااافه
نهى ترجع للموضوع:اقول لا تغير الموضوع ما قلت لي وش يوجعك؟؟
ناصر بتردد:قلبي يانهى قلبي
نهى متخرعه:بسم الله عليك..طيب علمت الطبيب
ناصر:ايه علمته
نهى بلهفه:طيب وش قال؟؟؟
ناصر يغايضهاا:سوى اشعه للقلب..وقال قلبك مبتلي بوحده اسمها نهى
نهى بجراءتها المعتاده:انا بلوه..لكن كله مني مصدقتك
فتح ناصر عيونه وهو يشوف حمد واقف قباله:احلى بلوى وربي
همس له حمد:الله يعينك بس
نهى تحك شعرها:اسمع صوت من عندك؟؟؟
سووا له مالت وهو يقول:واحد اذيه..ربي بلشني فيه..كل ما قلت ماحبك ياشيخ..وهو لازق
قرب له حمد وضربه على كتفه:اوكي يانصور ان ماوريتك..ما كون حمد
ناصر:نهى..نهى..نهى وين رحتي
ردت بخوف:اممممم هنا..بس اسمع صوت شكل احد جلس..بعدين اكلمك
قفلت التلفون.وصوت الخطوات يقترب منها..وعشان محد يشك..دقت على جود
ردت على جوالها الاء السهرانه على فلمها الهندي:هلا نهى
استغربت نهى الصوت:اممممم الاء..وين جود اجل؟؟

----------


## جنون الذكريات

عصبت الاء وزفرت:اقول اول سلمي..وبعدين الساعه ثلاث وشوي ليش متصله الحين؟؟
نهى تتريق:ههههههههه وش حشرك انتي..عطيني جود بس
هدت الاء وطفت التلفزيون من حبه الريموت:جود مدري اش فيها من طلعتوا..حست بصداع.خذت بندول ونامت
نهى بخوف..ليش تحس ان كل اللي حولها بيختفي..جود تعبانه..ناصر بالمستشفى:الاء بليز روحي صحيهااا..ابيها ضروري
الاء تناظر الدرج يعني رح اقطع كل هالمشوار:مابي..ملانه اركب..وبعدين لو هي تبي تكلم ماخلت جوالها تحت وركبت
نهى:بذبحك ياهبله ..خلاص انا بدق على غرفتها..سلااام
قفلت بسرعه..ودقت على تلفون الغرفه بثواني..رن لما فصل..ورجعت دقت ثانيه
ردت جود متنرفزه مو كافي الصداع اللي جاء بدون سبب:ألووووو
نهى:هلاااااااا جود..اش فيك ياعمري
عدلت جلستها واتسندت على المخده:ابد..ليش احد قال فيني شي
نهى برتياح:الاء تقول مصدعه مدري وشو
جود:ايه والله.بس خفيت الحمدلله
نهى بفضول:متى طلعت من عندك رغد؟؟
تثاوبت بنعس:اممممممم على الساعه 12 ونص جاها فيصل
نهى:صحـــــــــــــيح..انا هبله كيف نسيت..ماقلتي وش سالفه فيصل؟؟
صحصت جود على هالطاري:ياااااااربي..مافيه سالفه ولاشي
غلظت صوتها تأكد:بس كلام رغد يقول فيه شي؟؟؟؟
رفعت جود كتوفها..وكنها قدام نهى:والله مدري..يمكن هم عندهم شي..بس انا ولاشي
نهى تسحب منها الكلام:ايه ايه اعترفي..طيب وش الشي اللي عندهم ومو عندك

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جود:وانتي داقه على وجه الصبح..عشان تكلميني في ذي السالفه
نهى:ااااااااش لا تغيري الموضوع ياقلبي..تكلمي؟؟
كانت جود..مستحيل تخبي على نهى شي..وهذا شي متبادل بينهم..الا هذي السالفه كانت تحسها جود..رح توقف مصيرهااا..او يمكن تفكير الناس فيهاا..دايم تحاول تظهر البنت الكامله..اللي ياخذها الواحد له بجداره..تكون قلبه وروحه وكيانه..مالها ماضي يعكر هالصوره...في نفس الوقت لقت ان نهى..هي الوحيده اللي ممكن تخبرها بأي شي بدون ما تخاف على هذي الاشياء..او على نفسهاااا
ردت بدون تردد:بصراحه كذا..جات خالتي وخطبتني قبل مده..ولان امي مستحيل ترد اختها..ومستحيل تغصب بنتها..قالت لهم ينتظروا كم شهر..لاني مو مستعده..على ما اقتنع بالفكره..وبس
نهى تصفر:احلى يعني يحبك(سكتت تستوعب)جود ياخايسه..وانا اخر من يعلم يعني؟؟
جود تعتذر:لا وربي مو كذا..بس ماجات فرصه اقول لك
دخلت ام محمد على نهى.ونهى من خلعتها..قفلت التلفون في وجه جود
ام محمد تفتح انوار الغرفه:من جالسه تكلمي هالوقت؟؟
كان صدرها يرتفع وينزل من الخلعه:جود بنت عمي
ام محمد تأشر لها بيدها بتهديد:شوفي يانهى..صحيح احنا عاطينك راحتك..بس عليك هالايام حركات غريبه..خليك عاقله..وخلينا كذا حلوين
جود في الناحيه الثانيه ..مستغربه اللي صار..ليش قفلته في وجهي..وش صار لها..رفعت السماعه من جديد..وضغطت الارقام بسرعه..رن كذا مره ..بس محد رفع..ياربي وش صار لك يانهى؟؟اخيرا ردت ام محمد تصطنع الهدوء

----------


## جنون الذكريات

..السلام عليكم..هلا مره عمي
ام محمد بدون مقدمات:جود وش مجلسك لين ذا الوقت؟؟
ارتعبت جود من اسلوبها وردت بخوف :ماجاني النوم..قلت اتسلى واكلم نهى
ام محمد تناظر نهى بتوعد:زين شوي ودقي
وش السالفه..وش صحى مره عمي ذا الوقت؟؟وليش معصبه؟؟معقوله عرفت شي؟؟>>لالالالا ياربي..ياربي استر على نهى..وعلمها الصح من الغلط يارب
مارجعت دقت مره ثانيه..خوف ان ام محمد ترد عليها..ونامت بوساوسها
.....................
يوم الاربعاء..في الطائره
استقرت الطائره في الجو..وفك الركاب احزمتهم..كانت ميعاد جالسه جنب وائل ونهى..في الوسط..وجود وفراس جنب النافده ووراهم محمد وسعود..وعبود يراكض في ممرات الطائره
وائل يكلم فراس:اقول امسك اخوك..فشلتونا
فراس بلا مبالاه:وش حارك خل يتأمل المناظر الطبيعيه
فسخ نظارته الطبيه وحطها في جيب قميصه:الحمدلله والشكر(التفت الى ميعاد تنغزه):اووووووهوو اذيتيني.وش تبي؟؟
زمت شفايفها:ابي اجلس عند النافده..ملل..قهر..طفش
وائل:هذا هي اختك جالسه ما شفتها تكلمت
سوت على نهى مالت:وش علي منها هذي..تلقاها وصلت المريخ
وائل وهو يأشر على بنت في الصفوف الاماميه:شوفي ميعادوه..وش حلاتها..مو انتي مع وجهك مافيك ذره جمال
فتحت عيونها بأستغراب:انا مافيني ذره جمال..اجل وش تقول عن نفسك.. وضغطت على عيونه بصبعها..غض البصر اقول
ضربها على يدها:وجع..هي شوفيها تقول تعالوا ناظروني وش اسوي لها
ميعاد بملل:وائل وربي مالي خلق هذرتك البايخه.ابي النافده..شوف جود..اااااه ياقلبي ابي اشوف مثلها
طلع لسانه لها:وش تشوفي مغير غيوم..والله تدري الحين اجيب جود مكانك..على الاقل ما تحن مثلك
ميعاد بحماس:يالله يالله..بسرعه قول لها
نغز وائل فراس وقال له..وتبادلوا الاماكن..ناظر وائل اخته وهي لازقه وجها في النافده:شوف الهبله..تقول مو شايفه خير
جود:هههههه..ماسمح لك هذي ميعادتي
رفع حواجبه بستنكار:وش وش قلتي..وش ذي ميعادتي هههههههههههههه
جود تغايضه:والله من حقها اذا ملت منك..انت تملل اللي ما يتملل
غمز لها:انا املل يابنت العم..اجل فصول الهبيل يونس مو؟؟
حطت جود يدها على فمها.بصدمه:وش دخل فيصل في الموضوع؟؟
سند راسه على الكرسي بينام:لا بس جاء على بالي وذكرته
جود بشك:متأكد؟؟؟
التفت لها وهمس:ايه متاكد انه يحبك..بس الظاهر انتي شايفه لك شوفه
جود:وائل وش هالكلام..وبعدين من قال لك؟؟
حك شعره وهو يناظر نهى..كأنه يتأكد من صحه نومها
جود:رد علي وش فيك؟؟

----------


## جنون الذكريات

وائل يرفع ياقته:احم احم اذا انا مادريت من يدري
سندت ظهرها على الكرسي وغمضت عيونها..اااااااااااه حتى انت ياوائل تدري؟؟بس متاكده ان اهم شي ماتدري فيه..ماتدري ان جود>>قطع تفكيرها صوت عبود اللي جاء لها:حملته وباسته:عبودي اجلس الناس نايمين شوف
رد ببرائه:بس وائل نايم
ضحكت جود على افكارها..طيب خل يقوم من النوم..اضربه بكس قوووي..قام وائل من غفوه يتأوه:وووووووجع وش ذا؟؟
جود تسوي بريئه:عبود يلعب معك
ناظر فيها بغضب:عبود والله اخته..تراني اكره ازعاج الاطفال يانتي تروحي ياتخليه يروح
جود بتلقائيه:انت وش تبي؟؟؟؟
هديت ملامحه..ورجع اسند راسه بدون مايرد..وبعد اكثر من خمس دقايق فتح عيونه:لا عاد يجي بنام
جود:لذي الدرجه ماتحب الاطفال
وائل:اممم..مو هم ماحب ازعاجهم..بس اذا اولادي طبعا رح احب كل شي فيهم صح والله لا؟؟
هزت راسها..بتأيد..وش فيك ياجود اليوم وش هالاسئله البايخه..بس هو اخوي؟؟يعني مثل فراس؟؟ولا ليش يجاوب علي..يقول اولادي..اممممم..معقوله في يوم من الايام يكونوا نفسهم اولادي..ضحكت على هبالتها..لان هالامر مستحيل..خصوصا بشعور الاخوه اللي يربطه فيها..اااااااااااااااه وبعد بوجود فيصل.وبعدين انا ماحبه حب يوصل لزواج..اووووه شكل الشيطان لاعب بعقلي
وائل:وش تفكري فيه..لا يكون بس في فصولك
جود:وائل ماحب هالطاري..وبعدين وش هالكلام..مو عيب؟؟
وائل:لا من قال الحب عيب؟؟
جود بعصبيه:بس انا ماحب
وائل:اوكي اوكي لا تعصبي
جود تبي تفتك منه ومن افكارها:وش رايك تروح عند فراس وتخلي ميعاد تجي
وائل(يطلع لسانه لها)وهو يأشر على الكرسي:هذا الكرسي حقي مو متزحزح منه
جود:يالله عاد..وائل لا تعاند
وائل بعد تفكير:بسألك سؤال وبعدين اقوم؟؟>>بس تجاوبي"؟؟
جود بفرحه:اوكي اسأل اللي تبي؟؟؟؟؟؟
وائل بهدوء وصوت شبه واطي:تقدري ما تعرسي لبعد ثلاث سنين؟؟
جود بمسخره:ههههههههههه..مو بكيفك..وغيضه لك اسبوع الجاي بعرس
وائل يحس بحراره شديده بجسمه:جوووووود اتكلم جد
جود قابضه يدينها:ليش..لبعد ثلاث سنين..تدري هذا الشي بيد ربي..وبعدين اذا قدرت سنه مرح اقدر ثلاث
وائل بتفحص:يعني لا؟؟
رفعت حاجبها:وشو اللي لا؟؟
وائل:ما تقدري؟؟؟؟؟؟
ضربته على كتفه..اقول قووووم خل ميعاد تجي مللتني
...........................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

...........................
وصلوا المدينه وتوزعوا >>ميعاد وجود بغرفه..ونهى ورنا والاء وايمان بغرفه..والشباب فراس ووائل بغرفه..ومحمد وسعود بغرفه
اول ما وصولوا كلهم ناموا..وعلى صوت اذان الفجر يصدع في ارجاء البقعه الطاهره..جلست ميعاد تردد الاذان مع المؤذن..استرغبت طول الفتره اللي ناموها..ولا احد جاء يصحيهم..ناظرت في ملابسها..حتى انا اللي مستحيل انام غير ببجامه نمت بملابس الطلعه..مددت يديها..ورجعت ضمتهم..لفت على جود لقتها نايمه مو باين منها أي شي..كيف ما تختنق مدري..نادها بهمس:جود..جود..جود..جود..جود
جود تضرب برجولها السرير:وش فيك علقتي على جود..الحين قايمه
ضحكت ميعاد وهي تكمل:جود..جود..جود..جود
شالت الغطا عن وجهى:وووجع يوجع ابليس..اسكتي(وحطت يدها على اذنها)وميعاد مازالت معلقه..قامت جود ناويه الشر..وسحبت شعرها اللي يوصل لنص اكتافها
التفت لها ميعاد..ومسكت بطنها من كثر الضحك:شكلك يضحك ههههههه..بشعرك الشوشه
راحت جود لمرايه الدولاب الطويله وناظرت نفسها:ياعمري عليك ياجود تهبلي(وطلعت لسانها)الحلوووو حلوو لو جلس من النوم
ميعاد بجديه:تصدقي عاد..صحيح صاير شكلك غير شكل حلووووو
جود:وش قصدك يعني انا مو حلوووووه
ميعاد :اقول بلا غرور لنا(وناظرت الساعه)بسرعه قبل تطلع الشمس يالله نصلي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جود:لا ابي اصلي بالروضه
ميعاد:مرح يمدي بتطلع الشمس..خل نصلي وبعدين نروح 
ميعاد سبقت جود على الحمام(الله يكرمكم)وصلوا صلاه الفجر
جود وهي تسبح:ماشفنا وش تطلع النافده عليه
ميعاد تسوي ذكيه:احنا قريب من الحرم يعني على ايش رح تطل
فتحت جود الستائر..كانت النافده تطل على الاسواق>>يعني الجهه الخلفيه من الفندق
جود:تعالي شوفي كشخه..من هنا اختاري اللي تبي وبعدين انزلي اشتريه
رفعت يدها بحماااس:الله كشخه..ياريت بيتنا يطل على سوق كذا
جود:عز الله فلس عمي ههههههههههههههههههههه
تأملوا المحلات وهم مبسوطين..جذب ميعاد واحد يشرب زجاير تحت النافده على طول..ويطلع الدخان بفن
لعت كبدها:قرف يقرف الدخان شوفيه شلون يطلع الدخان
جود:والله حركات عليهم هالشباب
ميعاد تخطط:عندي فكره(وراحت الثلاجه..وجابت علبه مويه):افتحي النافده؟؟
فهمت عليها جود وصدت عنها النافده:مافيه ترشي خلق الله حرام عليك بارد
ميعاد بتوعد:ترى ارشك
استسلمت وبعدت عنها..فتحت معياد النافده وكبت المويه على راسه
ميعاد جاتها حاله من الهستيريه:هههههههههههههههههههه..(وطاحت على السرير)ااااااااي بطني شوفيه شلون ينتفض من البرد هههههههههههههههه
جود بخوف:وش سويتي ياهبله ان شاء الله الحين يركب ويعلم ابوك
سكت من ضحكها:يوووووووه..لالا ما يسويها
جود معتمده ترعبها:الا يسويها انتي الغلطانه
في هالوقت دق جرس الشقه
ميعاد:يمممممممممه جاء(وراحت تغطت بالبطانيه على سريرها)
جود :جاك الموت ياتارك الصلاه
سمعوا صوت سعود ..هدت ميعاد:اااااااااااااااااااه والله ارتعبت
جود:ههههههه..تستاهلي ليش تسوي شي انتي مو قده
ميعاد تسمع اصوات اللي بالصاله:شكل كل الشباب عندنا..قومي البسي عباتك بروح الحرم
بعد مالبسوا طلعوا ولقوا قدامهم سعود ووائل طالعين..فراحوا معهم
طلعوا من الفندق متوجهين الى الحرم
جود بهبل:تدري ميعادوه جوعانه..حتى اسمعي اصوات بطني
لفت عليهم سعود يضحك:اذا طلعنا نشري لك فطور بس اسكتي لا تفضحينا
حطت يدها على فمها:يوووووووه..يعني صوتي عالي
ميعاد تقهقه:لا والله الا اصوات بطنك
جود فتحت عيونها على وسعهم:حلفي؟؟ياشلاخه..لا تتبلي علي
دخلوا المسجد بفرحه من القلب..ومن يروح هالمكان وما يشعر بالسعاده حوله..منظر الناس المتوافده الى البوابات..يحسسك بالراحه..يارب انتصر اهل الاسلام على اهل الشرك والكفر والنفاق
جود تفسخ جزمتها:نجلس مع امك وامي لو نجلس لوحدنا؟؟
ميعاد:وين نلقاهم الحين..لا تضيعي الوقت..اي مكان زين
دخلوا وكل منهم تدعي..ان ربها..ان تكون من اهل الجنه..ويبعدها عن النار واهلها..وتكون تحت رحمته ولا رحمه احد من عباده..جلسوا على احد السجاد وصلوا ركعتين تحيه المسجد..من بعدها فتحوا المصاحف وجلسوا يقروا القران بخشوع..ما يدروا كم مضى من الوقت على هذه الحاله..بين سجود ودعاء..الراحه النفسيه اللي يعيشها كل انسان في هذا المكان..يتمنى ما تنزاح وتملي يومه وحياته..رن جوال جود.لقته سعود..اشرت الى ميعاد يطلعوا..صحيح ان هم ما شبعوا من الجلسه..بس الجوع سيطر على جود..صار لها اكثر من اربع ساعه جالسه من النوم وماكلت شي..طلعوا الى المكان اللي اتفقوا يلتقوا فيه مع الشباب..وما لقوا الا وائل

----------


## جنون الذكريات

التفت جود تدوره:وائل وين سعود؟؟
كان يحمي عيونه من اشعه الشمس الحاره في هذا الوقت من السنه:شافكم تأخروا..فراح الشقه
مشوا ورى وائل اللي غير مساره عن الفندق
ميعاد:وائل هنا الفندق ..وين بطول المسافه علينا
شدها من يدها لعنده:تكلمي بشويش فضحتينا عند خلق الله..وبعدين مو انتوا جوعانين بنشري لكم فطوووور
حطت يدها على بطنها:ايه والله بموووت جوع
وائل:طيب من وين تبوا؟؟
ميعاد:انا ابي من بيت الدونت..ها جود وش رايك؟؟
جود مستحيه..لانها كانت متوقعه ان سعود يشتري لها..التفتت على المحلات وشافت باسكن >>يمي يمي هههههههه
قالت بتردد:ابي ايس كريم من باسكن
وائل معارضها:وش ايس كريم من الصباح..الحين هذا اللي يشبعك
ميعاد بترجي:انا بعد ابي عفيه وائل اشتري لنا
..يالله تعالوا اختاروا
جود متحمسه للايس كريم..في نفس الوقت تذكرت نهى:وائل بعد حق نهى؟؟
..ما عليك منها..اذا طلعت تشتري لها
جود:لالا..الحين نشري لها
..والله ابتلشت فيكم..يالله خلصوا..لو اتركم واروح الشقه
..........................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

..........................
في مكان يضج بصوت الموسيقى العاليه..كانت غلا واقفه عند المرايا..تتدرب على الرقصه اللي رح تنفدها في زوج صديقتها القريب..دخلت عليها رغد تتكلم..بس لارتفاع صوت المسجل ما كانت غلا تسمعها:غلاااااااااااااااااااااااا
راحت رغد الى المسجل وفصلته:اااااااااف..وش هالازعاج من صباح ربي
قربت غلا من المسجل وهي تكمل رقص ورجعت السلك
رغد بعصبيه:بقووووولك شي ياهبله
غلا:اوووووه وهذا احنا قصرنا على الصوت تكلمي
رغد خايفه تفشلها:عندي لك خطه..وش رايك ننفدهااا
غلا:وش خطته؟؟؟
جلست رغد على السرير وضمت يديها في بعض:جايتني فكررررره..تعرفي انتي فيصل وثقل نوومه..نروح له..ونقص شعره
راحت غلا الى الباب اللي جزء منه مفتوح وقفلته:تتكلمي جد؟؟
هزت راسها بتأيد:جد الجد بعد..تدري اني حاسه ان جود ما بغته على شعره اللي لين اكتافه..خل نقصه له
غلا بعد تفكير:هو مو مشكله على القص..بس الخوووف من رده فعله
رغد بدون اهتمام:وش رح يسوي يعني..خلاص شعره وقصينه..مرح يقدر يسوي شي
غلااا:والله فكره خطيره يأم الافكار..بس بشرط انا اللي اقصه..واذا سأل بعدين تقولي انتي اللي قصيتيه
رغد :ولا يهمك..اسوي أي شي اهم شي..توافق جود
اخذت غلا معها المقص..واتجهت الى غرفه فيصل..فتحت رغد الباب وهي تسوي حركات يابانيه
غلا بضحك:ههههههه..اجرااااااااااااام
حطت رغد يدها على فم غلا وهمست:اااااااااااااش لا يسمعك
تقربوا منه..اشرت رغد بيدها قريب من وجه تتأكد من نومه..وتوكلوا على الله وووووووووو
قصووووووووه
اخذت رغد الشعر في يدها وطلعوا من الغرفه ركض الى امهم يعلموها بجريمتهم النكراء
بعد ما علمت رغد وغلا امهم السالفه 
ام فيصل:يا ويلي عليك ياولدي..اجرموا فيك ذول البنات..اقول بس وخروا عني هناك..وان سووا لكم شي..مو مدافعه
قربت رغد منها:لالالالالا يعني احنا مو بناتك
ام فيصل بسخريه:لالا مو بناتي ولا اعرفكم..اجل هذي سوت ياللي ما تستحون
حطت غلا يدها على خصرها:اجل هو اللي يستحي مخلي شعره لين رجوله
ام فيصل:بس هو دايم يلبس شماغ يعني ما يبان..انتوا بس تبوا تتهاوشون
رغد وحست بالخوف:يمه خبيني اخااف يجلس وبالعقال على ظهرناا
ضحكت عليهم ام فيصل..وهي تحس بهول اللي سووه بناتها 
ام فيصل:ربي يهديكم بس...............


في البارت الجاي..موقف فيصل ومزيد من الاحداث

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ابي اشوف تفاعل لو سمحتوا تغيروا اسم الموضوع

( الحب كاذب يعني الشوق خسران ) غلطت في كلمة خسران كتبت خشران

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بصرااحة انتوا ما منكم فايده بس مطره اكمل الروايه بالسرعة

اترككم مع الجزء الثالث

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الجزء الثالث

ولاده الحب الصادق في قلبي(1)



حست بصداع فضيع..والدنيا تدور من حولها...تمسكت بيد محمد الواقف جنبها..وغمضت عينها وهي تتنفس بسرعه:محمد رجعني البيت
ماكان مستوعب اللي يحصل الى اخته..الغطا كان خافي ملامح التعب اللي تسكن وجه نهى رد ببرود:مو انتي اللي من الصبح تبي تطلعي السوق..وهذا السوق ليش بترجعني
انحناء جسمها الهزيل عليه..ساعتها حس ان اخته تعبانه..توجه الى اقرب كرسي لقاه في الممر..كان مزدوح بالبنات اللي تعشق شي اسمه سوق..افتشل يقومهم من مكانهم..بس ما عنده حل غير كذا..والحمدلله الاستجابه كان سريعه من قبل البنت اللي مشيت في طريقها تتحلطم على هالناس الي مثل محمد..واللي يحبون انفسهم..مفكرين السوق سوق ابوهم..ما اهتم محمد الى شي..فتح غطا نهى..وشاف حبات العرق على جبينها..ورعشه ايدها البارده..حرانه بردانه..ما كان فاهم اللي يحصل لها
محمد:نهى فتحي عيونك؟؟
ازعاج الناس يحسسها بالغثيان..وكثرتهم سووا تشويش بعيونها وما عاد تميزهم:مقدر راسي بالحيل يدور
تركها وراح مسرع الى السوبر الماركت الصغير اللي يتوسط المجمع..وشرى علبه مويه..طول هالوقت وهو يناظر فيها..وعاجز انه يفسر أي شي يحصل..كذا مره وحده تتعب..ماطول في تفكيره..شرب اخته ..ورش على وجهى:ها نهى تقدري تمشي؟؟
هزت راسها بمعنى ايه..تمسكت في يده..ومشوا الى خارج المجمع..الحمدلله كان المجمع قريب من الفندق عشان كذا ما احتاجوا سياره..وصولوا الى الاصنصير ركبوا..وتسكر الباب اللي يحمل داخله خمس اشخاص..مسكت بطنها تحاول تقاوم الألم..بس ما قدرت..طلعت منها صرخه لا اراديه:ااااااااااااااااااي بطني
كل اللي موجودين بالاصنصير يناظروا فيها والمرايا تعكس شكلها المتألم كذا مره..سندها محمد:شوي ونوصل الشقه..اتحملي
قال هالكلمتين بصدمه..ونفس الوقت من الفشله..الكل يناظر في هذا المكان يناظرهم..حمد ربه ان دورهم مو بعيد..طلعوا من الاصنصير وتوجهوا الى الشقه ..دق محمد الجري كذا مره بشكل متواصل ..مما ازعج الاء..وجات تركض له..فتحت الباب..ومرت منه نهى بسرعه البرق الى الحمام(اكرمكم الله)..محمد من ورى الباب:روحي بسرعه شوفيها ..تعبانه
خافت الاء..وراحت لها..دقت الباب كذا مره بس مافتحت لها..بعد فتره سمعت صوتها ترجع وهي تنادي امها..راحت الاء ركض الى ام محمد وعلمتها..بعد ما سمعت نهى صوت امها فتحت الباب..وارتمت في حضنها..زاد خوف ام محمد..تو طالعه مافيه شي وتضحك..وش صار لها..اخذتها على سريرها وقريت عليها:يمه نهى وش فيك؟؟
كان سؤال صعب على نهى..لانها ما تعرف وش فيها:مدري..بس بطني بقوه يالمني

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ام محمد تهون عليها:لا مافيك الا الخير..بس يمكن شويه برد
دخلت عليهم جود:أي برد ..قولي دلع..مو نهى؟؟
لفت نهى وجها الاتجاه المخالف الى جود..وهالحركه حزت في خاطر جود كثير..قربت من السرير اللي يتوسط سرير الاء ورنا..وجلست جنبها:ما تشوفين شر
استغربت ام محمد سكوت نهى:نهى ليش ساكته ردي على جود
طاحت دمعه على خدها..زادت شكوك جود..وش سويت لك انا..كانت تصرخ بداخلها..ردي علي..بعد اكثر من عشر دقايق..طلعت ام محمد تسوي الى نهى شي تاكله..فنتهزت جود الفرصه..ومسكت دقنها..وتكلمت بصرامه:نهى ناظري فيني..وش فيك علي؟؟قولي لي؟؟
رفعت ظهرها من على السرير وضمتها..وزادت بكاها..ابعدتها جود وعلامه الاستفهام تكبر:نهى وش فيك؟؟وربي بستخف..تكلمي
ولما ما شافت منها رد..ابتسمت لها وضمتها:سوري اذا ضايقتك..انتي بقلبي بس انا لازم اكون حولها..نهى افهميني بليز..ما لازم ابين لها انها مو شي عندي..وهي شي كبير..مثل ما ابغها حولي..تبغاني حولها
تركتها ورجعت رمت راسها على المخده:بصراحه افتقدتك كثير..ولاني كنت حاطه في بالي..ان طول ماحنا بالمدينه تكوني معاي..بعدين اشوفك مع ميعاد(ومسكت بطنها اااااااي)
مسكت يدها بخوف:وش فيك؟؟
نهى بوجع:ااااي مدري بطني احسه بينفجر
حركت لها حواجبها:من الحب هههههههههه
ضربتها على ظهرها:اقول بلا ضرافه قومي بس خليني انام
طلعت لها لسانها:من قال بجلس معك بروح الى ميعادي
نهى:معليه..لو مو انا تعبانه وريتك شغلك يا سخيفه
طفت الانوار الصفراء..وقفلت الباب وهي تسوي لها باي..تنهدت ورجعت شعرها على ورى..ليش يا نهى تعاتبيني..بس لاني بنام مع اختك في نفس الغرفه..وربي خايفه ان يصير بينهم مشاكل والسبب انا..ضحكت وهي تتخيل نفسها..رجال متزوج مرتين..وجالس على نارين..على صلاه العشاء..كلهم راحوا الحرم
وهم بالتوسعه

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جود:ها نهى صرتي تمام؟؟
نهى:ايه الحمدلله..احس بشويه نغزات..بس احسن
جاتهم ميعاد من ورهم وهي تتنفس بقوم من الركض:ياللي ما تستحوا..كيف تتركوني وتروحوا
ناظرت جود عباة ميعاد المغبره..صار لونها ابيض بدل الاسواد الفاحم:هههههههههههه..وش صاير لك؟؟
ميعاد بعد ما توسطتهم:اااااااااه منكم..ما تقولوا وين راحت البنت..افترضوا خطفوني
جود بثقه:لالا تخافي لو خطفوك..ماشاء الله صوتك يساعد نسمعك من بعد امتار..تصلحي تصيري مؤذن وبدون مقرفون بعد
ميعاد ولساتها تحاول تنظف عباتها من الغبار:سكتي بس والله ركبتي تألمني حيل من الطيحه..اقول ساعديني على هالغبار
جود:ولا يهمك(وصارت تضرب ظهرها بقوووه..تسوي نفسها تنظف الغبار)
قرصتها ميعاد بقووه:ياسخيفه..وانا اقول مو لله..لكن اوريك
نهى اللي بوادي ثاني..حطت يدها على فمها:يارررررررربي وش اسوي الحين
ميعاد:على ايش؟؟
نهى تطلع جوالها من جيبها:جبت جوال الكيمرا..الحين كيف ادخل
ميعاد بهبل:عادي ياختي..حطيه بشرابك ولا من شاف ولا من درى..انتي لا مصوره ولاشي
نهى بخوف:اخاف يكشفوني
ميعاد تأشر:لا هذي اللي تفتش..طيوبه بس تلمس من فوق ههههه ما توصل لين شرابك
ضربتها جود على راسها:حرام عليك..كذا الطيب يستغلوه..ماعليك منها..امشي بسرعه ..شفتي وين ابوك..روحي وعطيه 
نهى بفرحه:صح..كذا الافكار والله بلاش..قال ايش قال شراب..خلي هالافكار حقك ست ميعاد
طلعت ميعاد لها لسانها:جزاتي اساعدك..لكن اوريك اخر مره اقترح عليك اقتراحات(وتأشر على جود)انتي بعد
دخلوا الحرم..بلفحه برد ..قشعرت جسمهم..سموا بس الله..وجلسوا كل وحده تقرأ قرأن لين يحين وقت الاذان..انسدحت نهى على السجاد متجاهله انظار الناس الرايحه والجايه..جاء لها عبود.وهي بوسط سرحانها تتأمل هالتصاميم الرائعه..والقبب المزخرفه بشكل يبهر..وطاح على بطنها وهو يضحك..صرخت نهى بخلعه..مسكته وجلست..وقلبها ينبض بقوووه:عبود ليش تسوي كذا..عيب..ألمنتي
قام من حظنها وكأنه ما سمع شي..وراح ركض الى امه
التفت لها امها:الحين لما نطلع نروح المستشفى
نهى بلامبالاه:لا.مابي اروح..وبعدين خلاص خف..اذا اوجعني ثاني رحت
دارت عيونها بالمكان تدور جود بس مالقتها:الاء وين جود؟؟
الاء التفت وراها..واشرت على مكان ماكانت جود..جالسه تقرا دعاء..وسانده ظهرها للجدار..راحت لها وجلست جنبها بهدوء..ضمت رجلينها ..ودفت راسها بينهم..تسمع صوت الجود العذب..وطريقتها في اخراج الحروف..تخلي الواحد غصب عنه يخشع ..بدأت دموعها تنزل من عيونها بصمت..الى متى هذي الدموع بتلازمني..الى متى ببقى عند ربي مذنبه..الى متى بسيطر على قلبي..كانت دموعها تتوسل جود..تسكت شوي..تترك لها نفس ترتاح..نفسها تعذبها..وقلبها يعذبها..ياجود نهى تحتاجك..تضحك وهي مليانه جروح..حست ان جود صار لها فتره سكتت..طلعت منديل من جيبها ومسحت دموعها..وهي على نفس وضعيتها..رفعت راسها والتقت عيونها بجود اللي تناظرها..ابتسمت لها:وش فيك تناظريني؟؟
بعدت عيونها عنها وكتفيت بسكوت
نهى:امممممم..عارفه تبيني اتكلم مو؟؟
هزت جود راسها وكملت نهى:حسيت اني متضايقه شوي عشان كذا بكيت وبس..جود ممكن اسألك؟؟
حطت يديها على خصرها:قولي بعد وش عنك؟؟
نهى:مين نهى في حياتك؟؟
حركت شفايفها بتفكير:امممممم..نهى بصراحه..نقطه اخر السطر.اذا شالوها ما يأثر ههههههههههههههههههه
عصبت نهى وقامت بدون ما تعلق..اما جود ما تصورت هالشي يضايق..رجعت كملت دعاءها..ونست الموضوع كليا
لما طلعوا من الحرم..وبين شوارع المدينه المزدحمه بالناس.من جميع الاجناس..صاروا يتسوقوا من المحلات اللي على طريق الفندق
الاء بدون نفس:دريتوا بالخبر يابنات
ام محمد:اااااااش يا الاء خليهم في احلامهم
الاء:لالا..هم يعيشوا احلامهم..وانا ..مابي خل نتأزر كلنا
ميعاد فصلتهم وصارت بالوسط:يالله الاء قولي وش السالفه
تلمست كتفها بألم:ألمتيني حشى مو كتف اللي عليك
ميعاد:بسم الله على عمري..لا تحسديني بس..يالله قولي وشو؟؟
الاء:ماقول..غير ارجعوا الفندق وكل وحده تلم اغراضها
تفاجات نهى بكلمها وتكلمت بصوت مرتفع:هي هي انتي وش تقولي..اي اغراض أي خرابيط؟؟

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ام محمد بهدوء:ابوك طلبوه الشغل ضروري ولازم نروح
نهى بتلقائيه:طيب يروح..ويتركنا هنا
ام محمد بصوت خافت ومشدود بنفس الوقت:عيب يابنت..وبعدين يومين ما كفتك؟؟
حطت يديها على خصرها:لا والله ما امدانا نتنفس..وهذي اللي تقول جمعوا اغراضكم..ليش احنا متى طلعناهم من الشنط..اااااااااف ياربي
ام سعود:نهى لا تقولي ااف..خلاص هذا الللي ربك كاتب
نهى:وذا الشغل اللي مايخلص..كل شوي طلبوه..مالت عليهم بس
ميعاد بعتراض:دام الليله اخر ليله مستحيل ارجع الفندق
ضحكت ام سعود وهي تقول:ليش بتنامي في الشارع..والله ورتحنا من وحده
ضربت برجلها الارض:مابي.مابي ..مابي
ام محمد:وش ذا البلشه هالبنات..زين خل نرجع الفندق ضبطوا الاغراض..وبعدين نشوف العيال يطلعوا معكم
الاء بحزم:ايه مو كل تسوها فينا..بس ان ما طلعنا بفجر الفندق
رنا:انا بعد..تو مشتريه قنابل حق مسدس عبود..كل من اشوفه برشه بالطلقات
نهى تحاول ما تبين مقهوره:زين متى موعد طيارتنا؟؟
ام سعود:أي طياره يابنيتي..مالقوا حجز..استجروا سيارات وبنرجع فيهم
ميعاد:اوووووووهوووو..وش ذا..اصلا متى لحقتوا على ذا كله..وهو ما صار لنا في القصر من مبارح العصر
جود اللي ما نسمع صوتها من ضمن المعارضات:الله الله يا ميعادوا..من وين هالامثال لك
ميعاد بسخريه:احم احم
مروا على المحلات وكل وحده فيهم تتحلطم..على هالسفره الصغيره حييييل..تسارعت خطواتها..عل وعسى يلقوا احد يتسوق معهم..ويمشيهم
دخلت ميعاد الشقه وعلى طول..لمت اغراضها في الشنطه بعشوائيه حيل..المهم تتخلص منهم..وراحت شقه العيال..تترجى فيهم يطلعوهم..لقت وائل نايم على الكنب..والتلفزيون شغال على القناه الرياضيه..كسر خاطرها شكله..كان ودها تجيب له بطانيه وتغطيه..بس تذكرت ان سفرتهم بكره..قربت منه وصحته بشويش:وائل ..وائل
فتح عيونه ومن شافها نقز..لا ارادي رجعت ميعاد على ورا:بسم الله وش فيك؟؟

----------


## جنون الذكريات

حطت شعره بملل:شكلي حلمان ..وانتي خرعتيني..الا وش جابك هنا؟؟
ضمت يدينها لصدرها..ونزلت خصله على عيونها ببرائه:وائل..ياحبيب اختك..ياغناتي انت..نبي نطلع نتمشى..يعني لو تكرمت وطلعتنا..بتكون احسن اخ شافته عيني
رجعت على الكنب وانسدح نص انسداحه:فيه اخ احسن مني..روحي لمحمد
مسكت الجوال تهزه قدام وجهه:تو متصله عليه..يقول مو طالع من الحرم لين يسكروه..انت حبيبي وائل القمر
وائل:بس بشرط؟؟
نقزت من الفرح:طلباتك اوامر ياعيوني..اشرط
وائل:شوفوا فراس اذا بيطلع بطلع معه
ما انتظره يخلص كلامه..راحت فتحت جميع الغرف..وفي اخر غرفه..كان الظلام سائد على المكان..وجو التكيف..معطي الغرفه بروده كبيره
فتحت نور الغرفه..اللي كان فوق السرير مباشره..مما ازعج فراس..وخلاه يقلب راسه على الاتجاه الثاني..قربت منه ميعاد وهي تهمس..بصوت يعلو شوي شوي:فراس..فراس
مسك البطانيه بقوه وغطى وجهه:ااااااوف وش تبي..بسرعه طفي النور؟؟
ميعاد:مو طافيته قوووم
وقف على السرير بغضب..وقفز..خافت ميعاد وحطت يديها على راسها:خلاص بطلع خلاص
مسك شعرها بقوه:بعد ايش بعد ما خربتي نومي..مين مسلطك علي
بعدت يده وهي تتألم ..ودموعها على وشك تنزل:فراس شعري..خلاص بطلع خلاص
نزلت دموعها..انصدم شكلها..تو يحس هو وش سوى..ترك شعرها..في نفس الوقت طلعت هي من الغرفه..وجهى محمر..وتبكي بخوف:الحين وش رح تقول امي لو درت ان رحت لها غرفته بدون شي..ياربي..والله ما كان قصدي..قلت بس بجلسه من النوم..واكيد مرح ينتبه لي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جلس فراس على السرير يناظر بالارض..يتذكر شكله..غضبه اللي ما يطلع الا نادر..هدوء اللي استاطعت ميعاد تقلبه الى شراسه..فتح يده..وسحب الشعرات اللي بين اصابعه..ضحك بستهزاء ..شعرها..انا مسكت شعرها..شلون..كيف..ليش؟؟اصلا هي ليش جات تجلسني..ضرب على راسه وهو يتذكر الكابوس اللي خلا جسمه في بروده الغرفه يعرق..وراسه يصدع..مد ظهره على السرير لثواني وقام بسرعه..لو جلس يفكر مرح يخلص افكار..راح الحمام المجاور الى الغرفه..ونزل راسه تحت صنبور المغسله..يصب عليه الماء البارد..سكر الماء واخذ المنشفه ينشف شعره وجهه..طلع الصاله ولقاء وائل قدامه:مرحبا
..صح النوم..يامعصب
رمى المشفه على الكنب وجلس:اسكت بس مدري وش جاني؟؟
ضحك وائل وهو يتذكر شكل ميعاد:تدري عاد من زمان ما شفتها تبكي
فراس:اوهو لا تحسسني بتأنيب الضمير
وائل:أي ضمير أي بطيخ.اكيد نسيت ولا على بالها..دايم انا معها كذا وعادي
فراس:الا هي وش تبي؟؟
وائل:تبي نطلع فيهم؟؟
خلل اصابعه في شعره المبلول:اممممم..تدري انا بعد نفسي اطلع..احس مصدع
فراس:طيب يالله قوم نغير جو..الليله اخر شي لنا
........................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

........................
في بيت ابو فيصل
رغد:اااااااااي يمه يدي تألمني
نزلت ام فيصل صوت التلفزيون والتفتت لها:تستاهلي عشان مره ثانيه تعقلي..وما تسوي هالحركات البايخه
غلا ماسكه بطنها وهي تضحك:ويلي ,,والله مو قادره..كل ما تذكرت شكله وهو جاي يفكر حسدوه ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ام فيصل ضربتها على كتفها:فوق هذا تضحكي..مو كأن انتي اللي قصيتي شعره ياللي ما تستحي..خلي ولدي يالله
رغد:بس يمه مو طلع شكله كذا نايس..والله حلو
غلا تغمز لها:قولتك الحين توافق جود
ام فيصل بعصبيه:بنت استحي
رغد:جد يمه..انا عندي احساس قوي..ان شعره محل الرفض هههههه..هالمره اساليها وشوفي؟؟
فكرت ام فيصل بكلمها:بس الرجال ما يعيبه شعره
قربت غلا من امها..وجلست على ركبها:يمه يا حبيبتي..جود صغيره وحلوه..يعني يحق لها تتشرط حتى على مشيته
ام فيصل:وخري بس عني..بنات هالوقت فيوزهم داقه اووف
رغد وهي تناظر يدها المحمره:بس والله خفت يقتلني..حسيت الشرر يتطاير من عيونه..هذي(تأشر على غلا)تطلع فيني..حتى ما تقول تعال اضربني انا وخل رغد

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ضحكت غلا:هههههههه احد يفتن على حاله.يالله تعيشي وتاكلي غيرها
رغد بهدوء:يمه ..جد نسيت اقولك..بكره رح يجوا صديقاتي البيت
غلا بفرحه:كشخه..اجل حتى انا بقول لصديقاتي يجوا
رغد:اوووووهو يا ذي القلاده..من قال احنا نبيكم يا غثيثين
غلا:محد غيرك الغثيثه ..وعناد رح اقول لهم
رغد:خلاص دام كذا..اتصلي على فجر بنت عم جود..هالبنت حبوبه..شفتها كذا مره عند جود..خل تجي نتعرف عليها زود
ام فيصل :هي انتوا اللي تخططوا..بكره رح يجوا بنات خالتكم..ويمكن نروح نشوفهم شوي
فتحت رغد عيونها على وسعها:تو ما امداهم يومين ..ليش مستعجلين؟؟
ام فيصل:هذا اللي ربي كاتبه لهم..الحمدلله على كل حال
صفقت غلا بقوه..مما خلى ام فيصل تسكر اذونها:غلا وووووجع
غلا:احلى شي..دامهم رح يجوا بكره..نخلي الجلسه بالليل..ويجوا لنا
ام فيصل:بس مو عدله..رح يجوا تعبانين
رغد زامه شفايفها:جد اكيد جود والاء رح يعيوا..خليها لبعد بكره..احسن شي
غلا:صح عليك..وانا بعد ابي اسوي خطه
ام فيصل تأشر:ان طلعت خطه ماسخه لاوريك يا غلا ياام الافكار
غلا:يمه وش فيك علي..كم مره قلت لك..سالفت قص شعر فيصل من رغد مو مني
على كلمتها دخل فيصل البيت..من بعد مارح الحلاق وضبط شعره..شكله صار غير..ومره مختلف شكله عن اول..وقفت غلا لما شافته وصارت تصفق>>حركتها الدايمه هههههه
غلا:ياااااااي شو هذا؟؟
قرب لها وسحب شعره:شو هذا ..تبيني اوريك شو هذا
ناظرت فيه بطفوله:فصول حرام عليك..انا اختك..وبعدين مو عيب اللي سويته في رغد(اشرت عليها..ورغد كملت دور التمسكن)
فيصل مقهور منهم..في نفس الوقت يحس الموضوع عادي وما تغير شي..يعني نيو لوك
راح لامه وهو يتدلع..يبي يقهرهم:يمه شفتي وش سووا بناتك فيني مو عيب؟؟..والله اخترعت تخيلي..واحد ينام فيه شعره..يجلس نصه طايح..والله اخترعت
مسحت ام فيصل على راسه وهي بعد ناويه تغايض بناتها:بسم الله عليك ياولدي..تدري خواتك ما يستحوا..وبعدين وش حلات شعرك كذا تهبل
رغد اللي ناويه تزعل وما تتكلم..طلعت منها الكلمه تلقائي:الحين شوف جود ان ما قالت كذا حلو اقص يدي
رفع لها حواجبه بأستنكار:شكل انا اللي بقص يديك
غمزت لها غلا:ياعيني كل هذا الى جود؟؟
فيصل بنرفزه:من جاب طاريها الحين..يمه شوفي بناتك..ان ما سكتوا لاذبحهم
ام فيصل اللي تبي تحكل السالفه عميتها فوق تحت:اسكتي انتي وهي..اصلا ولدي ما يبي جود ولا شي..مليون بنت تبيه بشعره
فيصل بصدمه:يمه انتي وش تقولي؟؟
رغد:صحيح يمه..تعرفي بنت ال.... حيل طيوبه.وحلوه.خطبيها لفيصل
هز فيصل لها حواجبه وهمس لرغد:غيرها مرح اخذ..ورح تشوفي(ورفع صوته وهو يكلم امه المتاثره بالاخبار)يمه انا قايم البس واطلع تبي شي؟؟
ام فيصل:سلامتك يا ولدي..بس شوي شوي لا تسرع
غلا بملل:ياريت انا ولد..كان اطلع الحين واتونس..مو حكره بالبيت..اقول رغدوه قومي بس ندق عالبنات نضيع وقت شوي
..................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

..................
في غرفته المتواضعه..وعلى سريره الخشب..اللي ياما بكى عليه ولم المخده اللي عاشرها من كان عمره 9 سنين..اللي ياما ضمها..وياما من كثر الوناسه عضها..مافكر من يوم اللي اشتراها له ابوه يغيرها..يمكن تذكره بحنان ابوه اللي فقده.بالاب اللي في ليله تغير عليهم ..ترك امه وهاجر الى بيت اخر يسمى بيته..وما عاد يسأل عنه ولا عن اخواته..مستحيل يفرط في هالقطعه اللي عاش معها كل ليله..كان يشوف ابوه الحنون المضحي فيها..والحين وين ابوه..وينه؟؟مـــــات في عينه..الجفا قتل الصوره..وقلت الوصل زرعت عتب ولوم..يبه ريتك بقيت مثل ما انت..مثل ما بقت هالمخده..وتحملتني في كل حالتي
دخلت عليه امه..اللي زاد الشقى عمرها عمر..وبان على ملامحها الارهاق والتعب..ايام السعاده كانت نادره الى معدومه عندها..لكن سعادتها تكون وهي ساجده الى ربها..تشتكي له حالتها..تدعي انه يوسع لهم في الرزق..ويديم الصحه عليهم..المؤنه في بيتهم قليله كثير..الا انهم بالقليل راضين..وبوجد ولدها حولها هذا اللي مصبرها..هذي الام الصابره..هذي اللي اهتز الكل من حالها..وما عمرها اهتزت..كانت فخر لناصر ولاخواته..فنيت عمرها لهم
فتحت نور الغرفه ونادت على ناصر تجلسه لصلاه الفجر..اما ناصر كان حاس فيها..بس مايبي يقوم قدامها..مايبيها تشوف هالدموع في عيونها..وش اقول يا أم اقول ان فصلوني من الوظيفه..وما عاد لنا دخل في هالبيت نرتكز عليه..اااااااااااااه يا أمي..مجرد تخيله انه ضام امه ويبكي في حضنها يريحه كثير..مسح دموعه من تحت البطانيه..وسم بسم الله وقام يتوضأ..صلى الفجر..وسجد بعدها يتوسل الى ربه..ان يتحسن حاله..امه من جهه..ونهى من جهه..وذول في قلبه..وعشانهم ناوي يركب الصعب..ااااااااه ياربي..امي تتحملني الى اخر يوم في حياتي..رفع راسه وجلس على السجاده..بس نهى..نهى مرح تصبر لي..نهى لازم تشوف حياتها بعيد عن انسان اذا وفر لها غذاء اليوم..ما يقدر يوفره بكره(رن جواله..بنغمه نوكيا)
وكان المتصل نهى..تنحنح وابتسم وهو يناظر في مرايه الدولاب..اللي نسجوا عليه خواته احلى العبارات والذكريات..اللي تدل على قدم هالدولاب

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ناصر:هلا نهى
نهى:هلا ناصر..ها صليت الفجر؟؟
تنهد في داخله:ايه صليت..تو امي مجلستني..انتوا وين وصلتوا؟؟
التفتت في ذا الشارع اللي قليل السيارات تمر فيه..ما شفت أي لوحه تدل على مكانهم..ضحكت بخفه:والله مدري..بس بصحراء
ناصر:ههههه حلفي بس
نهى:والله..اقول ناصر انا كنت بس ابي اجلسك لصلاه..واحنا الحين نازلين نصلي..بعدين اكلمك
ناصر بتفهم:تقبل الله مسبقا..ادعي لي زين؟؟
نهى:وانا اقدر ما ادعي لك..يالله مع السلامه
لحقتهم الى الحمامات(الله يكرمكم)..وتوضوا وصلوا..من بعدها راحوا السوبر ماركت
ميعاد بتسأل:تعالوا وين جود؟؟
الاء:انتي اللي معها بالسياره مو احنا..وين خليتي اختي
خافت ميعاد من كلامهم..لان هي اللي تركتها ومشت:ياربي لا يكون ضيعت الطريق
نهى:انتي ليش تركتيها..والحين بس تذكرتيها..صار لنا اكثر من نص ساعه
حطت يدها على خذها:ياربي..مدري..هي بالموت جلست من النوم..طول الليل سهرانه تقرى في ذا الروايه..ويوم جلست سنه تدور جزامتها..مشيت عنها

----------


## جنون الذكريات

رنا بهمس:اسكتي لا تسمعك ام سعود..وتخاف..تعالي الاء معي نروح الحمامات..يمكن نشوفها؟؟
راحت رنا وهي تركض الحمامات..ودورتها..بس لا فائده..جود فص ملح وذاب..وقفت وهي تفكر:الاء تصدقي..يمكن من النعس رجعت نامت
الاء:بس جود ما تسويها..هي حريصه على صلاه الفجر اكثر وحده فينا
رنا مسكتها من كتفها وسحبتها:وانتي الحين ليش تندبي حظك..تعالي ونشوف..ماتدري وش يصير
راحوا وين ما كانت السيارات موقفه..ولقوا محمد وسعود..كل واحد فيهم ماسك علبه بيبسي على الصباح>>ادمان..ويسولفوا..ما جابت لهم رنا ولا الاء طاري..فتحوا السياره على انهم بياخذوا شي..بس طاح قلبهم بعد لما ما شافوها
الاء بخوف:سعود؟؟
سعود:نعم؟؟
الاء بتلقائيه:جود مو شايفينها..مدري وين راحت دورنها بكل مكان
تأففت رنا من اسلوبها..ليش خبرت الرجال..الحين رح يسووا من الحبه قبه..
في السوبر ماركت..رن الجوال..سحبته ميعاد من جيبها..وتصنمت لما شافت الثيم..هذا مو جوالي..من حرقه قلبها..ضربت نهى على كتفها:نهى شفتي وش صار بعد..وانا نازله اخذت جوال جود بدل جوالي..يعني الحين حتى لو بنتصل ما نقدر
نهى:وانتي ليش ما تنتبهي؟؟دايم حوله
ميعاد وهي شوي وتصيح:انتي تدري انهم نفس بعض..حتى اللون نفسه ..وش دراني انه حقها مو حقي
نهى تناظر في الشاشه:يوووووووه..بعد توهقنا هذا سعود يتصل
ميعاد:كله مني انا كله مني خليتها
ابتسمت نهى بتفاءل:انتي ليش خايفه..اكيد ماراحت محل وهي بالمحطه..وين يعني بتروح الصحراء مثلا..اهدي بس تلقيها مع اخوها والله شي
ميعاد بتفكير:بس فراس شفته عند المصلى..وسعود هذا هو يتصل..مين يعني معها؟؟
نهى:جود قدها وقدود..لا تفكري بشي..الحين اكيد رح نشوفها
(قبل ربع ساعه من هالوقت)
نزلت جود من السياره..وحطت عباتها على راسها..دورت جوالها بين المراتب بس ما لقته..ما كان يهمها ابد..كلها خطوتين وتوصل الحمامات..ماله داعي تحمله..سرعت في خطواتها..لان اكيد سبقوها الحين على المصلى..دخلت الحمام..وكان هادي بدون أي صوت..مما اكد لها انهم بالمصلى..لما طلعت من الحمام تتوضأ..فجأها وائل وهو يتوضأ بالمغاسل..شهقت بقوه..وحطت يدها على فمها..التفت وائل..وانصدم بوجود جود في مثل هالمكان..كانت حاطه عباتها على كتفها..ورافعه اكمامها للوضوء..غير كذا لابسه برمودا..شكله واضح من بعيد..تو جالسه من النوم..سمع صوت خطوات تقترب من المكان..ترك المويه مفتوحه..وراح مسرع الى جود..مسكها من يدها..ودخلها الحمام..كل هذا كان في ثواني..ماحست فيهم جود الا وهي داخل مكان صغير..وهي ووائل وبس ...

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جود بدون وعي..وبصوت عالي:ليش دخلتني؟؟
حطت وائل يده على فهما..وهو نفسه يذبحها..قرب من اذنها وهمس:ان سمعت لك صوت ذبحتك..ياهبله..لبسي عباتك
نزلت عيونها على الارض ..ولبست عباتها..تكلمت بهمس:بختنق..مو قادره اتنفس
وائل بخوف وفي نفس الوقت معصب منها:مو هذا منك يا فهيمه..وش جيبك حمام الرجال
جود وهي شوي وتبكي:والله مدري..ما انتبهت الى اللوحه
وائل:طيب وش اسوي لك..خذي نفس
جود بقرف:ووووووع..هذا مكان ينأخذ فيه نفس
ضحك وائل في عز غضبه..كان شكلها مثل الهبله اللي مو عارفه وش يصير..مو عارفه لو ان احد من برا سمع صوتها وش رح يصير لها..ومثل ما يقولوا شر البليه ما يضحك
جود بتأفف..وهي ترفع صوتها:خلاص طولنا بمووووت
وائل:موتي..خل ارتاح منك..المفروض انا اللي اقول كذا مو انتي..ان سمعت لك صوت ذبحتك
جود:بس انا فيني الربو..وربي اختنقت خلاص
خاف وائل من كلمها..ومن سالفه الربو ذي اللي مو وقتها..شاف مقبض الباب ينفتح وتلقائي قرب منها وكأنه يحميها من أي صدمه ممكن تصير..تنفس الصعداء لما رجع المقبض مثل ما هو والله كان راحوا في خبر كان..انتبه لنفسه وبعد عن جود..اللي غمضت عيونها..وبدت نبوه حكه
وائل صار وجهه احمر ومو عارف وش يسوي..قرب منها..وهمس:جود بليز حاولي تستحملي..مافيني على المصايب
هزت راسها بصمت..ولما ما سمع صوت.. فتح الباب بشويش وطل منه..ولما تأكد ان ما فيه احد..طلع هو وجود..وكان يمشي قدامها بحيث محد يشوفهم..وصلها لين حمامات النساء
وائل:يالله ادخلي بسرعه .وانا بنتظرك هنااا..لا تطولي
دخلت وتوضت بسرعه..والصداع يزيد..طلعت ولقت وائل متسند على الجدار بحيث محد يشوفه..رفع راسه لما شافها:ها خلصتي؟؟
جات وهي ماسكه راسها ومسكت ذراع تسند نفسها:ااااااي..راسي بقوه يألمني..ابي البخاخ
وائل:من وين اجيبه..جود انتي تتفلسفي؟؟
جود :جد اتكلم..مو قادره اتنفس
مسكها من يدها الثانيه..لان كانت شوي وتطيح على الارض:طيب انتي دايم تجي لك الحاله كذا
هز رأسها بأيجاب
وائل:تدري احسن شي..اوديك المصلى..واروح لسعود اقول دقت علي جود تبي البخاخ

----------


## جنون الذكريات

رفعت جود راسها:لا تكفى الا سعود..انت ما شفت وش سوى الامس
..اخر يوم كان لهم في المدينه..طلعوا يتمشوا..وراحوا الملاهي..في لعبه السيارات..كانت الاء تسوق السياره..بس الشاب اللي معهم في اللعبه كان مخرب عليها..وكل شوي يصدم فيها..مما قهرالاء وعصبها..راح لها وائل وهو يضحك وركب معها في نفس السياره..محد فيهم كان يفكر في ايش كان يفكر سعود..كانوا مخططين انهم يقهروا هذا الشاب وبس..انبسطوا وهيصوا..وما كانوا ينتظروا كلام سعود اللي جاء مثل السم عليهم..صحيح هم كبروا وما عادوا صغار على هالحركات..ولازم يفهموا انهم مو محرم لهم..بس الايام اللي عاشوها وهم صغار..كل لحظه معهم..خلت الامر يصعب عليهم..وخصوصا على الاء وميعاد..اللي مو مهتمين في شي..ومصرين ان ذول اخوانهم وبس
وين ما كانت جود ووائل..دق تلفون وائل..تسندت جود على الجدار..ورفع وائل التلفون الى ولد عمه(سامر)
سامر:هلا بالشباب..شخباركم؟؟
وائل وهو يناظر يمين وشمال وخايف ان احد يشوفهم..وخايف على جود اكثر:الحمدلله بخير
حس بصوت وراه التفت وهو يشوف جود جلست على الارض من كثر التعب..قفل التلفون..وراح ركض الى السياره..شاف سعود قدامه لكنه ما هتم..كان فكره مشلول في جود وتعبها وبس
فتح السياره..ودور بين المراتب على شي الى جود..شاف شنطه بيج قدامه فتحها ودور فيها بس مالقى أي شي يدل انها لجود..تذكر ان فراس نفس حالتها..واكيد حامل البخاخ والادويه معه..راح الى السياره اللي فيها فراس وفتح ادراج السياره ولقاه..جته افكار انه يمكن ما يصلح لها..او في انواع او شي كذا..كان ما يعرف عن هالموضوع ابد..ركض الى مكان جود..جلس على ركبه..وفتح غطوتها:جود افتحي فمك هذا البخاخ
جاء له صوت من وراه:وائل..وش تسوي هنااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']ولاده الحب الصادق في[/font][FONT='Times New Roman','serif'] قلبي((2[/font][FONT='Times New Roman','serif']))[/font][FONT='Times New Roman','serif']فتح[/font][FONT='Times New Roman','serif'] السياره..ودور بين المراتب على شي الى جود..شاف شنطه بيج قدامه فتحها ودور فيها بس مالقى أي شي يدل انها لجود..تذكر ان فراس نفس حالتها..واكيد حامل البخاخ والادويه معه..راح الى السياره اللي فيها فراس وفتح ادراج السياره ولقاه..جته افكار انه يمكن ما يصلح لها..او في انواع او شي كذا..كان ما يعرف عن هالموضوع ابد..ركض الى مكان جود..جلس على ركبه..وفتح غطوتها:جود افتحي فمك هذا البخاخ[/font]*[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']
*جاء له صوت من وراه:وائل..وش تسوي هنااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
التفت برعب:ها(التقط انفاسه وهو يبرر)مريت شفت جود تعبانه
ناظر فيها بخوف وقرب وهو يزيح كتف وائل:جود اش فيك؟؟
فتحت عيونها وهي خايفه..كانت تتوقع اقل شي تجيها صفعه على وجها..بس هذا الاسلوب ابد ما تعودته من ابوها..ابتسمت بعفويه:يبه مافيني شي..بس اتدلع
لف رقبته على وائل اللي عطاهم ظهره:حرام عليك خرعتي ولد عمك
استندت على كتفه ووقفت:سوري وائل على التخريعه
مشى وائل قدامهم ..وفي يده البخاخ..اللي حطته في جيب البنطول الجينز:والله عمي فكرتها رح تموت
قطع كلامه ابو سعود:بسم الله على بنتي منك
شافهم سعود من بعيد وجاء يجري..كانت حركته رهيبه جدا..كون جسمه رياضي..وسباح ماهر..خفف خطواته لما قرب..وزفر بقوووه:ويه تعبت..يبه هذي وين شفتها؟؟
ابو سعود يأشر على المصلى عشان تروح جود:وين كانت بعد بالحمام
ناظر سعود من طرف عينه:يبه انت متاكد؟؟
وائل بعصبيه مو واضحه:عمي انا رايح السوبر ماركت عند البنات..توصي الشي؟؟
أشر له ابو سعود انه يروح ومارد على سعود لانه يعرف شكه الدايم..كل يوم يسمع له قصه صايره..ويخاف ان اخته تكون مثل هالبنات اللي ما يخافوا ربهم..ساعتها تكون قصه من قصص الناس
خلصت جود صلاه..وعلى طول راحت السياره..لقت سعود بس ما أولته اهميه..جود ما تحب هالنوع الشكاك..حاولت قد ما تقدر تتقرب من اخوها..وتتعامل معه مثله مثل فراس..بس سعود ما عطها في فرصه ابد..كان دايم ماخذ مركز القائد بالبيت..وما عليهم الا ان يسمعوا كلامه..رمت نفسها بين المراتب..غمضت عيونها بقوه وهي تحس بحراره فيهم..جاها صوت ميعاد والاء ونهى ورنا وهم مدخلين راسهم من النافده المفتوحه
ميعاد وهي تدخل راسها بين نهى والاء:جووود وين رحتي خفت عليك
ابتسمت وانا اشوف شكلهم من النافده ورديت عليهم بمرح:ماحبكم تركتوني ورحتوا عني
الاء:اول مره اشوف وحده شاقه الحلق وتقول ماحبكم>>يأختي مثلي الحزن
غمزت جود:ياختي وش اسوي احاول اكسر خاطركم..بس معرف امثل
(مدت اصبعهاالسبابه)وانتي يا ميعاد..وين جوالي..جيت ادوره ما لقيته
لفت ميعاد من الجهه الثانيه وركبت السياره:ااااي يا رقبتي انفعصت بينهم..(طلعت الجوال من جيب البنطول)هذا هو جوالك وسوري يأختي
ناظرتها بتهديد مصطنع:ان شفتك ماسكته مره ثانيه كسرت راسك
قربت منها وباستها على خدتها:حبيبتي جود
مسحت جود البوسه بقرف:الله يقرفك..وش هالبوسه كلها لعاب
ضحكت ميعاد وبترجي مسحت خدها بكم عباتها:سوري يا عمري..بس وش اسوي متفاعله..جود بس ابي جوالك اخلص القصه اللي اقرها وارجعه
هزت جود راسها بالنفي:احلمي..ولا حتى ارسلها بالبلوتوث..اول تعطيني من ذا الكيس اللي تحت رجلك
كان الكيس مليان شبسات وشكولاتات من اللي يحبها قلبكم
تأملت ميعاد في الكيس وهي تتحسر عليه
ردت نهى قبلها وهي تمد كيسها:خذي اللي تبي حلالك
جود:طيب بعدي راسك بفتح الباب عشان تركبي
الاء:لالالا وأنا
نهى بحماس:اركبي مع رنا في اللي قدام
رنا بمشاغبه وهي تركض الى مكان السايق:انا بجلس هنا انا
الاء بتبويزه:اوريك يا هبله..الحين اذا رحنا السياره انا اللي بجلس عند النافده وانتي تجلسي بالوسط جنب امي وعبود
طلعت رنا لها لسانها تقهرها:احسن..انا ابي العب مع عبود
صار ابو سعود يدق هرن:يالله كلن على سيارته بسرعه اشوف
نهى تلف حجابها وهي تترجى ميعاد:غناتي انتي ابي اجلس مع جود
لفت ميعاد على جود:ها انتي وش رايك؟؟
جود بعد تفكير..دفت ميعاد من ظهرها:صحيح تو متذكره انتي اللي خليتيني ..ما اهتميتي فيني ..خلاص اذلفي عني..ابي نهويه حبيبتي
ميعاد وهي تثاوب:انا اصلا مابيك عشان كذا بروح معهم وانام..انتي ما تخلي الواحد ينام
نهى:كم مره قلت لك اذا تثاوبتي حطي يدك على فمك..متى تتأدبي مادري
جود:معليه يا ميعاد انا ما انومك..معليه
راحت ميعاد تركض بعد ماعصب ابو سعود وهو ينادي فيهم..اما ابو محمد فهو من النوع الهادئ جداا..واذا على يناديهم>>فخل ينادي نفسه بالأول..سنه بالحمام وسنين بالصلاه
وعلى هذا الشكل كملوا طريقهم

في بيت ابو سامر

*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*تشير الان الساعه على جدارن الصاله 8 صباحا..صار لها 24 ساعه مو نايمه..الريموت بيدها تقلب فيه القنوات..وبيدها الثانيه كيس الشبس الكبير اللي وسط حضنها..كانت لابسه بجامتها البيضاء بورودها الصغيره الملونه..جات لها الشغاله اللي تو صاحيه من النوم وسلمت عليها:صباح الخير فجر
ابتسمت فجر بحب>>ما تتصوروا قد ايش تحب فجر هالشغاله..لدرجه انها ما تعاملها انها شغاله ابد..يمكن لان ما عندها اخت..واخوها دايم في دراسته.او طالع مع الشباب
فجر:صباح الورد(واشرت لها على الكنبه تجلس)
ورد>>هذا هو اسم شغالتهم..طبعا مو الاصلي..بس لان اسمها صعب..سموها كذا اريح لهم..ورد متقنه اللهجه السعوديه بالقوه>>يمكن لانها اشتغلت في بيت سعودي قبل..او ان 3 سنين معهم كفيله انها تتعود
شبكت يديها وخلتها وسط حضنها:فجر..كيف جلستي من الصبح..غريبه؟؟
ضحكت فجر عليها وحركت جسمها بطريقه ان الشبس اللي وسط حضنها طاح على الارض وتناثر:يوووووه ياربي..كله من عيونك..من قال انا جالسه من الصبح انا ما انمت
قامت ورد تلم الشبس من الارض وفجر تساعدها..وفجاه تذكرت شي وضربتها على راسها:وسام قال لي اسوي كيكه وده فيها وانا كل يوم اقول بكره
حطت ورد يدها على مكان الضربه:عورتيني..ليش تتضربيني..قال لك انتي مو انا
ابتسمت فجر وباستها على خدها:السماح يا سيدتي
ورد بغرور:لا بوسي هنا(تقصد مكان الضربه)
فجر:لو تموتي..بعد (ودفتها بطريقه مرحه) 
ضحكت ورد وهي تغير الموضوع:شكلنا وحنا نلم الشبس وهو ما بقى شي يضحك هههههههههههههه*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*فجر لوت شفايفها بسخريه:ما يضحك..بس ملانه اقوم..عجبتني الجلسه على الارض..الا ورد ما تبي تكلمي زوجك..من زمان ما كلمتيه
ابتسمت بخجل:عارفه..بس هو متعود ما ادق الا كل شهرين
فجر :اااااااااااااااه بس لو زوجي كل دقيقه مو كل شهرين..خذي خذي التلفون دقي عليه
ورد:ها..لا بعدين
فجر تغمز لها:قولي ما تبي تكلمي قدامي..اااااااه يا قليله الادب يا ورد
ورد:متى اشوفك عروس وافتك منك
رفعت فجر حواجبها:لا والله..ومن قال بتفتكي كل يوم انا عندك>>مالت عليك بس
في هالوقت دخل وسام البيت وهو حاط السماعات على أذنه ويغني>>وسام من النوع المحافظ على جسمه..ويستغل كل خميس وجمعه بأنه يجلس من الصبح ويجري على البحر
سلم لهم بيده وجلس على الكنب المقابل لفجر..قامت ورد وراحت المطبخ ..نبهتها فجر بأسمها وهي تقول:ورد جهزي اغراض الكيكه..وبعد سوي عجينه بيتزا وطلعي ورق عنب بسويهم اليوم كلهم..ابتسمت ورد وكملت طريقها
التفت فجر الى وسام قربت منه ونزعت السماعات بقووه من اذنه
وسام:فجر وجع أذني ابيهااا
..قول الى نفسك..مو حرام اللي تسويه..متى تدري ان هالاغاني كلام في كلام مدري
وسام:وانتي وش حارك؟؟
رجعت الكنبه ونزلت رجلها من عليها:خايفه اشوفك يوم القيامه..وانت تقول فجر اخذيني من النار
وسام:هي استغفري ربك وش هالكلام الهبل
فجر:وسام انا جد اتكلم..متى بتتركها متى؟؟
وسام:خبري بك من اشد اللي يسمعوا وش غيرك؟؟
فجر بفخر:ربي..سبحانه ربي..تاب علي..وتفتح عقلي..هالشي غلط بس احنا ما نشوف..لو نشوف ونسوي نفسنا ما نشوف..وكل الفضل الى بنت عمي جود الله يخليها
وسام بفضول :ليش وش سوت؟؟
..صارت تنصحني..ما خلت طريقه الا جربتها..وما كانت تحب احد يرن جواله بغنيه..ولا في جواله مقطع..كل مره تمسك جوالتنا وتحذف..وشوي شوي تركت الشي وانا مبسوطه اني قدرت
قام وهو رايح الى غرفته:ما اقول الا العقل زينه..أذلفي عن يا متخلفه(وطلع لها لسانه)
فجر:معليه يا سمووور..شوف من يسوي الكيكه التي تبيها
وسام بطريقه تضحك حط يدينه على الدرابزين:لا تكفي فجور ابي(وكمل بجديه)على اليوم العصر رح يرجعوا بيت أعمامي
فجر:ووويه والله وحشتني نهى>>فجر تحب شخصيه نهى بقووه..وفيها نوع من الغيره من جود صحيح هي تحب جود..بس نهى عندها أعز..وتشوف ان جود صغيره على نهى..وعلاقتهم مع بعض تجيب لها القهر..جود عندها ميعاد ليش بعد ماسكه نهى..هذي دايم ماسكه كل الناس لصفها..صحيح طيوبه..بس بعد فيهاا طبع انها تاخذ الناس بصفها>>طبعا هذا رأي فجر
جلست تكلم نفسها..وضحكت وهي تنتبه لنفسها.. كأنها هبله..راحت المطبخ..ناويه تسوي كل اللي قالت عليه

بيت أبو فيصل*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*طاااااااااااااااااخ>>فركت جبهتها بألم وهي لسى مغمضه عيونها مو قادره تفتحها من اشعه الشمس
ياربي كل يوم انسى الستاير مفتوحه..رجعت منامها وتغطت مره ثانيه:ياربي وش هالاحلام..دايم هالكوابيس ملازمتني..وش الحل مدري
زفرت بملل وقامت ..من وين يجي النوم بعد هالكابوس..اخذت لي بنطلون بلون العشب..وبلوزه كات بيضاء وعليها خطوط بنفس لون البنطلون..بعد ما غسلت وصليت الصبح نزلت الى أمها
رغد:صباح الخير يمه
ام فيصل حاطه كوب الحليب قدامها وكل شوي ترتشف منه:الله لا يحرمني من هالصبح يا بنتي
استانست رغد على هالكلام وجلست على الطاله وهي تدلع:يمه والله هالكوابيس أذتني في عيشتي..صرت أخاف انام
التفت لها أم فيصل:بسألك متى صليتي الصبح؟؟
حطت شعرها وهي عارفه وش بتقول أمها:اممممممم توني
أختلط بصوت أم فيصل الحنان والجديه:كم مره قلت لك صلي الصبح بوقته..حتى لو نايمه حطي المنبه..ما تسمعي كلامي..الكوابيس شويه عليك اجل تستاهلي اكثر
..يمه..والله كنت نعسانه ما قدرت أقوم
أم فيصل:بس انتي كذا تطيعي الشيطان وتنامي..وتتركي صلاه ربك..مو حرام..كم مره وصيتك انتي وهالفيصل..والله ان احسنكم غلا
حبت تغير رغد الموضوع:يمه خل نروح البر اليوم الجو جنان
دخلت الكرسي في الطاوله وهي ماسكه كوبها للمطبخ:بس اليوم رح يجوا بيت خالتك العصر بنروح لهم بالليل ما يمدي
ابتسمت بفرح :جد والله وحشني البطه عبود..بس هالطفل من يوم يومه ما يعطي وجه..منغر بجماله الاخ من الصغر ههههههههه
ام فيصل:صلي على محمد ..لا تعطيه عين
..يمه تكفي..قولي الى جود أبيهاا
ضرب راس رغد بالطاوله من كثر الضحك..اما ام فيصل مشت عنه وراحت المطبخ
رغد :جلس العاشق المتيم من النوم..الحمدلله والشكر..الناس تصبح تقول شي..مو تكفي يمه ابيها..جد أنك بزر
قرب منها وسحب شعرها:أذا ما سكتي اخلي شعرك على الصفر..خلك ساكته احسن..وكمل وهو ينادي امه برجاااء(يمـــــــــــــــــــــــــه)
طلعت من المطبخ وراحت الصاله..جلست على الكنب البيج حق شخص واحد:فيصل متى بتعقل قولي متى؟؟
جلس على الكنبه اللي جنبها:يمه الحين اللي بيتزوج..يطلع مجنون
ام فيصل:قلت لك اصبر..البنت لساتها صغيره..وما تبي تزوجك الحين
سحب فانيلته لقدام بقووه:بس ملكه والله بس..تكفي كلميهم
رغد تضرب على صدرها:انا اكلمها..كم اخو عندي..اذا ما خليتها توافق ما كون بنت ابوي
فيصل بأبتسامه:والله يا رغدوه..ان سويتها لعطيك اللي تبي
...............
قدام أحد الشركات الكبار بالمنطقه

حط يده على شعره:ااااااااااح احترق شعري من هالشمس..هذا وانا في الشتاء كيف بالصيف
حمد وبيده الملفات:احمد ربك طلعنا اليوم بنتيجه
تقدم الى السياره بملل:اااااااااااااه من هالنتيجه..الحمدلله..صار لي اسبوووع أدور بين هالشركات..حتى فراش مو راضين يحطوني عندهم..ولما وضفوني قالوا ايش قالوا ألفين ريال
حط حمد يده على كتف ناصر:أحمد ربك غيرك مو لاقيها
ناصر:وش نسوي يا حمد..نشتغل 12 ساعه باليوم واقفين على رجولنا وهلكانين وتاليتها ألفين..من وين الناس بتعيش من وين؟
حمد:ربك ما ينسى عبده يا ناصر
ناصر بتأوه:خلاص يا حمد خلاص
حمد مستغرب كلامه:عن ايش تتكلم
دار المفتاح في السياره وتحرك:عن نهى يا حمد ..في غيرها
حمد:طيب وش ناوي؟؟
مسك الدركسيون بقووه:رح أكلم أمي تخطبها..وتشرح لهم حالنا بالتمام..ان وافقوا أبركها ساعه..وأن لا..على الاقل اترك البنت في حالها
حمد يحك لحيته بتفكير:والله أنك جبتها..زين ما تسوي..على الاقل ما تكون شايل هم..توكل على الله
الفت لها ناصر:أول مره تأيدني بشي
ضحك على كلامه:لاني شايف اللي يصير مو في صالحكم..وهالنقطه يا تفصلكم يا تقربكم
ناصر:بس والله ياخوي خايف..خايف أبوها يرفضني
حمد بأمل:لا ان شاء الله..وبعدين هو يعرفك من المسجد..وانت كل ما شفته تسلم عليه..كأنك تقول هلا عمي زوج مرتي
ضربه على كتفها:بلا نحاسه حمود
حمد يتربع على الكرسي:أي والله ما تروح تسلم الا لمصلحه
ناصر بقرف:أقول نزل رجلك عن الكرسي..السياره مو ناقصه
حمد:وصلني بس البيت وصلني..مقدر اتحملك
مر من الطرق المختصره الى ان وصل بيت حمد..نزله وهو يوصيه يجيب الاخبار من أمه عن اللي بيصير*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اليوم كنت مطره انزل 3 اجزاء بس بصير كل يوم 2 جزء

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السلام عليكم 

كنت متوقعه انتكم راح تتفاعلوان بس ما عليه


اني على شان صديقتي بنزلهاا مو على شانكم لانكم زعلتوووووني حيييييل


اترككم مع الجزء الرابع

----------


## جنون الذكريات

أما زال الحب في توالد؟؟


وصلنا البيت على أذان الظهر تقريبا..كان راسي مصدع بالحيل..السفره قصيره حيل ..انهلكنا بقووه..طلعت لي بجامه من الدولاب واخذت شور..وانا شوي وانام في الحمام(الله يعزكم)..لبست ملابسي ونشفت شعري على السريع..ودخلت داخل بطانيتي..حسيت براحه وظهري يستقيم..غمضت عيوني ونمت
الساعه.......6 المغرب
تحركت في منامي بضيق..وانا أرفس بقوه..كأني امنع صوت التلفون من الرن..جلست على حيلي اناظر بالغرفه المظلمه:اووووووه صارت الدنيا ليل
وقفت وانا ادور على جوالي..ولمحته على التسريحه بسبب الصوت ولون الشاشه..(رغووده)
ابتسمت وأنا أفكر..ياحبي الى هالبنت..دايم هي الاولى بكل شي..رفعته وصوتي فيه النوووم
جود:ألووو
رغد بحماس:هلا جودي..الحمدلله على السلامه وحشتيني مرررره
ضحكت عليها وانا أرجع منامي..شغلت الابجوره اللي جنبي ورديت:الله يسلمك وانتي كمان وحشتيني
رغد:زين بلاها لطواله كلها ربع ساعه وانا عندك(وقفلت الخط)
يووووه هذي شكلها بالسياره..عاد كله ولا رغد..مواعيدها مضبوطه
قمت بملل..رتبت سريري..وبعدها توضيت وصليت..وغيرت بجامتي..بتنوره أسود لنص الساق وبلوزه عنابيه للكوع..ناظرت في نفسي بالمرايه..مو ضروري أكون كاشخه كل هذا القد..الا هم بنات خالتي..وانا بيني وبينكم ..ما أحب أبالغ بشي..أحب أكون ناعمه ومو متكلفه..أخذت جوالي وطلعت..البيت هدوء..وعبود على غير عادته..جالس يتابع فيلم كرتون بهدوء وما معه أحد..قربت منه وجلست:شخبارك حبيبي؟؟
حط يده على أنفه بمعني(اسكتي)..سويت نفسي زعلانه منه:خلاص ما عاد أحبك
رجع يناظر التلفزيون وهو يقول ببرائه:أنا بعد
ضحكت عليه وقربت بقوه له..وبسته على خده
ابتسم لي بسخريه وسوى لي حركه بيده على اني هبله..كله منها هالايمان..ما خلت شي ما علمته:عبودي وين الماما
عبود:هذا منفور>>(مناف)..جاء مع امه
ابتسمت بفرح وبسته ثانيه على هالخبر

----------


## جنون الذكريات

هذا مناف..أصغر من عبود تقريبا بسبعه شهور..كانوا جيرانا قبل ننتقل هالبيت..وأم مناف..وما عندها الا مناف و ريم>>ريم أول سنه بالجامعه عمرها 18 سنه..قريبه مني حيل..قلبها ابيض ومافي منها..صحيح مو دايم نتقابل..بس اذا شفتها نسولف عن كل يوم ما شفتها..ويكون هاللقاء له طعم غير..طعم شوق لبنت كانت معي دايم..وخف لقانا الى ان صار بالاشهر
نزلت المجلس..وفتحت الباب بكل لهفه..كان الكل متواجد(أمي..وأم مناف..وريم والاء وايمان)يعني ما بقى الا انا..سلمت بشويه خجل..أول من بديت أم مناف..وبعدها استلمت مناف تبويس..يجنن..خدوده بلون الفراوله..ودي أكله ههههههه..بعدها سلمت على ريم:هلا ريومه..كيفك..وحشتيني
ريم بنت متواضعه كثير..والخجل ماخذ منها الكثير..جلست وضمت يديها:الحمدلله..انتي اللي وحشتيني..واشوف بعد نسيتيني
ناظرت فيها بعتاب..وأنا أبعد قصتي عن عيوني:معقوله أنا انسى الريم انا
مر وقت مو قصير من دقت علي رغد..استغربت للحين ما جت..دخل عبود شكله مل من التلفزيون..خليته غصب يسلم على مناف..ويصير صديقه..مع أنه كل شوي وعاطنه كف..بس يالله ذول أطفال أكيد رح يصير بينهم خناق..عشان يصيروا حبايب
طلعنا معم الى الحديقه عشان يلعب مع مناف بالمرجوحه>>ما خبرتكم ببيتنا مرجوحه حيييل حلووووه..وهذي كانت أول طلب لي من نقلنا هالبيت..أحبها كثير..ملانه والله زعلانه أروح فيها..مرجحتهم شوي..وجلست مع ريم قريب منهم..التفت لها وأبتسمت:وش فيك مستحيه مني..صار لنا ساعه وانتي ساكته؟؟
كانت تضيع نظراتها بأي شي..المهم ما تناظر عيوني..ليش؟؟مدري؟؟
مسكت ذقنها وناظرتها:ريم وش فيك ما عهدتك كذا..بالعاده انتي مرحه وتسولفي..وش صار؟؟
ريم من النوع اللي لازم تحني عليه عشان يتكلم..صحيح ماأحب أدخل في اللي مالي وأسأل بزياده..بس هذي ريم..هذي بنت جيرانا من جيت على الدنيا
ريم بحزن:ودي في اخت..مليت لوحدي..صحيح أمي معي دايم ومو مقصره..بس الأخت غير
جود:ريم..يعني أنا مو أختك؟؟
ريم:بس ما انتي ماشوفك دايم..يدوب مره كل كم شهر
جود (كنت عارفه أنها ما تقول هالكلام الا أنه صاير شي)..ريم أعطيني من الاخر..وش صاير معك؟؟
ريم:مو مرتاحه في الجامعه..مابي أروح
ناظرتها بأستغراب:ليش ياريم..ليش..أنتي تدري أن اهلك صارفين عليك..وأبوك يشتغل ليل نهار عشان يوفر مصروف كتبك ولبسك عشان ما تكوني أقل من البنات..تجي تقولي بعدين هالكلام
(أهل ريم..ناس متواضعين حيل ماديا..ومصروفهم على قدهم)
سالت دموعها وهي تضرب فخدي>>حسيت تقول لي بس..كفايه هالكلام..بس هذا هو الصحيح ليش اسكت..لازم اقول لها لازم..
ريم تمسح بأبهامها دموعها..قمت وجبت من المجلس كلينكس وجلست..كملت كلامها بدون ما تقطع الموضوع:ادري ياجود في اللي قلتيه أدري..بس
هزيت راسي بمعنى كملي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

..معي بنت مو مخليتني في حالي(وصارت تنتفض)كيف أسلم من شرها مدري..أحاول بس هي قويه..وبصراحه ما لقيت أحد يوقفها عند حدها..هي بنت عز..وانا تدري بأبوي..لو بشتكي عليها..أنا اللي بنطرد مو هي..وكفايه على بابا اللي فيه..مابي أدخله في مشاكل
(مافهمت من اللي تقوله شي>>فهمتوا انتوا؟؟)ريم تراني مو مستوعبه لك..وش الموضوع اساسا
..هذي بنت معي بنفس التخصص..وكل يوم أشوفها..بالبدايه كان عندي عادي..لانها بس ترسل رسايل حب وغرام ..وانا ماهتم لها..لان ادري ان هالنوعيه ما همهم الا المصخره وتضيع الوقت
..انزين وبعدين
صارت أكتافها تهتز عن أول بكثير..مسكت كتفها أحاول اثبتها:ماله داعي تبكي..كملي ريمي وش صار بعدين؟؟
...مره من المرات دخلت الحمام..أعدل شعري..وصديقتي شافت بنت تعرفها فوقفت برى الحمام تكلمها وبنفس الوقت تنتظرني..وكانت هذي البنت
قطعتها:تبع رسايل الغرام؟؟
هزت راسها وكملت:كانت عند المرايه اللي بجنبي..فجأه شفتها تلتف يمين ويسار..وسحبتني بقوه داخل الحمام
حطيت يدي على فمي من الصدمه
كملت ريم بأكثر ثبات:خفت بقوه..حسيت عيونها يطلع منها الشرر وكأنها بتاكلني..وربي قد ما أقدر حاولت أمنع نفسي منها
مدت ساقها ورفعت التنوره:شوفي هالشموخ(كانت شموخ بطول ساقها لونه بني)
..هذا منها..بس مدري اش صار لي لحظتها..حسيت قوه الكون وشره فيني..دفيتها بعيد..وفتحت الباب وطلعت..ما كان يهمني اناظر المتواجدين..اللي يهمني اني نجيت وبس
ضميتها ..وأنا احس صدرها من الضربات يرتفع وينزل بقوه:حتى اخر مره ..كانت طول المحاضره جالسه جنبي..تسوي حركات مقززه..وربي ما عاد اتحمل(وضمتني لها بقوووه)
ما كان عندي كلام اقوله..صوت باب الفله لفت نظري..وصوت خالتي أم فيصل المميز وهي تسكت غلا ورغد وصل أذني
ومسحت دموع ريم بالكلنكس اللي في يدي..وابتمست لها..مسكتني من يدي وجلستني:جود بليز
هزيت راسي لها بتفهم:فاهمه عليك سرك في بير يا عمري
ورحت عنها اجري
رغــد

----------


## جنون الذكريات

طلعت من السياره على اخر وصايا فيصل اللي وصلنا..دخلت بحماس وانا اجري مع غلا..وامي تصرخ علينا نركد..كان فينا طاقه رهيبه..يمكن لان صار كثير مو طالعين من البيت..قربت من باب الصاله..وشفت جود جايه عندنا..ابتسمت لها وانا فاتحه يديني بحضنها..بس فشلتني وراحت عند امي وهي (تطلع لسانها):أول خالتي..وبنت خالتي غلووويه..وانتي أفكر بعدين اذا اسلم عليك لو لا
ابتسمت لها..من يوم يومها جود دلوعه..بس احلى مافي دلعها برائته..تأملتها وهي تسلم على أمي وغلا..والله انها تستاهل احسن منك يا فيصل>>لو سمعني لذبحني..جات تسلم علي شبكت يديني على صدري:مابي أسلم عليك
ضربت يديني بخفه:اقول لا تسوي فيها زعلانه..لا ترى اصدق وما اسلم
سلمت عليها..وانا ادري لو عيت اكثر مشت وخلتني..جينا ندخل شفتها تنادي بنت كانت جالسه تلعب عبود ومعه ثاني..تو بس انتبه لها..من ذي أول مره أشوفها..ما فكرت زياده..ومديت يدي لها لانها صارت قريب مني..وصارت جود تعرفنا عليها:هذي أختي(قالت هالكلمه وهي تسحب خذها)ريم
وعرفتها علينا..حسيتها طيوبه كثير..بس ياعليها جمال..بصراحه كذا حلووووه بس ما احسها مهتمه في حالها..كان وجها صافي من أي شي..بشرتها فاتحه بدرجه حلوووه..ولون عيونها مايل على الرمادي..بعدت عيوني عنها..وش فيني اناظر كذا بالبنت؟؟..سلمت على خالتي وجميع الموجودين في المجلس من ضمنهم أم ريم..انسحبت جود من المجلس لان امها طلبت منها تجيب الحلا من المطبخ..لكنها ماراحت لوحدها سحبت معها ريم وراحت..بصراحه غرت..اش اللي بينهم عشان تاخذها معها..اخذت فنجان القهوه من يد الاء وانا سرحانه..فجأه تذكرت من متى انا احب القهوه عشان اخذها..التفت الى غلا والاء وهم يتساسروا علي ويضحكوا..ضحكت معهم وانا احط الفجان على الطاوله اللي جنبي:جد اني مفهيه اليوم بقوووه
الاء:زين والله تعترفي بنفسك
غيرت غلا السيره وهي تقول:الاء بقولك.بكره الجمعه في بيتنا..قولي الى جود لان يمكن انسى
الاء بتفكير:زين
رفعت صوتي بغضب:وشو زين يعني مو جاين..غصب عنك مو برضاك..وانا اقول الحين لخالتي
الاء:يمه كلتيني ما قلت شي..قلت زين
طولت جود وللحين ماجت..ااااااف..فيني فضول اعرف وش يسوا..قمت بحجة بروح الحمام..ورحت المطبخ..كانوا جالسين على الطاوله..ريم عاطتني ظهرها وجود بوجهي..يااااااااي شعرها يجنن..تو انتبه له..يمكن لون عيونها غطت على شعرها..بس جد جميل..لونه مو اسود ولا اشقر بين اللونين..ويوصل الى نص الظهر..كل هالجمال..كان رباني..ولاشي اضافي..استغربت مافيه بنت هالايام على الاقل ما تحط غلوس..حتى ملابسها مرررررره عاديه ويمكن اقل..قطعت تفكيري جود وهي تبتسم:حياك رغد..بغيتي شي من المطبخ

----------


## جنون الذكريات

فتحت عيوني على وسعها..بعد يا بنت خالتي ..بغيت شي..هذي تاليتها..تطرديني قدام اللي يسوى واللي ما يسوى..صراحه زعلت من كلمتها..يمكن هي مو طرده>>بس حطوا نفسكم مكاني؟؟
طلعت الصاله وجلست لوحدي ..بعيد عن الكل..شكل يافيصل..مرح أقدر أسوي اليوم اللي ناويه عليه..اصلا مرح أسويه الا لما تراضيني..حكيت شعري بملل:اووووهو لما ارضى الا طارت
كان صوتي مسموع..وعلى جيت جود:من هي اللي طارت
لفيت وجهي عنها..مالي خلقها تتريق لي
جلست على ركبها وحطت يدها على رجولي:اش فيك زعلانه؟؟
طالعت فيها بسخريه:يعني تدري ان هالشي يزعلني
رفعت شعري عن عيوني:ياعمري انتي..ماكان قصدي..بس انتي الله يهداك بسرعه تزعلي
..طيب وش كنتي تسوي مع البنت
رفعت كتوفها:ولاشي..بس أخذتنا السوالف..من زمان ماشفتها
طلعت من جيت تنورتي علبه صغيره..ورفعت يد جود من حضني وحطيت العلبه فيها
ابتسمت جود وفتحتها بدون ما تتكلم:رفعت الخاتم وناظرت فيه
جود:ياااااااااي جميل (وغمزت)تعطيني وياه
..حلالك اصلا هذا لك
..لي؟؟
اخذت الخاتم من يدها ومسكته بيدي..بدرجه تشوف المكتوب داخله:شوفي وش مكتوب(جود) يعني لك
حظنتني:ياحبي لك رغوووده..تسلمي يا قلبي..ولبسته في صبعها الوسطاني
بعد تردد قلت:جود بس هذا مو من عندي..من عند
دورته في صبعها:من عند مين طيب؟؟
كنت خايفه من ردت فعلها..بس هذي اول خطوه:هذا من عند فيصل
............

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الجزء الثاني تفضلووو

----------


## جنون الذكريات

أما زال الحب يتوالد؟؟

دورته في صبعها:من عند مين طيب؟؟
كنت خايفه من ردت فعلها..بس هذي اول خطوه:هذا من عند فيصل
مادرت علي..وما زالت تدور الخاتم..وبعد ثواني رفعت راسها وابتسمت:قولي له احلى هديه من احلى اخ
كانت ضاغظه على كلمه اخ بقوه..يمكن عشان توضح لي..انها ما بتاخذ الخاتم الا لانه اخوها..وشدتني من يدي..قومي بروح اوريه امي..رحت معها بدون ما اتكلم..أفكر وش رح تكون ردت فعل فيصل لو قلت كلامها..دخلنا المجلس..جلست في اول كنب صادفني..أما جود راحت لمها مثل الطفله ام خمس سنين..وجلست على طرف الكنب وهي ماده يدها:يمه شوفي..هذا من عند فيصل
فتحت ام سعود فمها بتتكلم..بس قاطعتها أم مناف:مين فيصل؟؟
ردت أمي تسبق جواب جود وأمها:فيصل ولدي..خطيب جود
رفعت ام مناف حاجبها بأستنكار:جود انخطبت وحنا ما ندري ياأم سعود
صرت في دور المشاهده..احس بصراع في كل منهم

أم سعـــــــــــود

لما راحت جود وريم يجيبوا الحلا..جلست مع ام مناف وام فيصل نتكلم في أمور عديده..وفجأه جات جود وهي مبسوطه بالخاتم..قالت لي أنه من عند فيصل..استغربت ساعتها ..جود مبسوطه على هديه فيصل..وهي اللي دايم تقول ما ترتاح له..وش صار..أنلجم لساني بعدها على رد أم فيصل لما قالت ان فيصل خطيب جود..وش هالوهقه الحين..وليش يا أم مناف تعاتبيني على شي ما صار..ليش؟؟بصراحه رح افصح لكم عن مشاعري تجاه فيصل..انا اشوف فيصل ولد والنعم ..خصوصا وانه ولد اختي..ويحبها..مو مهم الزوجه تحب زوجها..قد انه مهم انه يحبها..لان المرأه مع الوقت تحب الرجل مهما كان..لان عاطفتها تاخذها له..وادري ان فيصل رح يسعدها..واكيد بعد كذا بتحبه..فهمتها هالشي..بس ما كان ردها حتى انها تفكر..كان الرفض مسيطر عليها..وانا مافيني اخسر بنتي عشان عريس حتى لو كان ولد اختي:اسفه يا أم مناف..بس للحين ما صار شي..حتى التحليل ما اخذوه..لساته كلام في كلام

----------


## جنون الذكريات

هزت أم مناف راسها بعدم اقتناع..أما جود والباقيه فكان السكوت مسيطر عليهم ..بأستثناء ابتسامة اختي الواسعه..لهذي الدرجه تحبي بنتي؟؟
تسندت جود على الكنب وهي مكتفه يديها على صدرها..واليد اللي لابسه فيها الخاتم كانت اليد اللي من جنبي..قربت منها..وشلت الخاتم من اصبعها بدون محد يحس..وحطيته تحت رجلي..حسيت ان دموعها رح تنزل..بس تداركتها وقامت طلعت براااا..كملت السوالف معهم وانا قلبي مع بنتي..وكل الكلام اللي في عقلي يعاتب أختي

ريــــــــــــــــــــــم

وش هالكلام اللي سمعته..معقوله جود مخبيه علي..اعرفها في هالمواضيع ما تتكلم..حسيت انها تضايقت بعد كذا وطلعت..استئذنت البنات اللي يسولفوا..وخصوصا غلا ..قد ايش هي حبوبه..كثثثثثير..ارتحت لها اكثر من رغد بكثير..خرجت الصاله وشفت جود جالسه على الدرج..يد حاطتها على خدها..والثانيه فيها التلفون..شكلها تتصل على احد..رحت وجلست تحتها..على الدرجه الثانيه تقريبا..حطيت راسي على رجولها بشكل مايل
جود:الوووو نهى
كنت اسمع صوت نهى طالع:هلاااااا جود وحشتيني كثير
ماخفيت علي نبره جود الحزينه:جوووود بيدمروني
بصراحه هالكلمه ما سمعتها ..بس توقعت ان نهى تسأل ليش؟؟
جود بصوت انزل بحبتين:رح اسوي الخطه اللي قلت لك عليها؟؟
نهى تصارخ:جوود يا مهبوله..اخاف تتدمري اكثر
جود:اتدمر بالوحده..ولا ادمر بشي ثاني..والحين ناويه اسويها
نهى:بصراحه صحيح اخاف عليك..بس انتي قدها وقدود والله معك
جود:يالله غناتي..بعدين احكي لك التفاصيل..مع السلامه
ضغطت على زر انهاء المكالمه..رفعت راسي وناظرت وجها..وانا اشوفه بشكل مقلوب:الله يهبل وجهك بالمقلوب
تفشلت من ردت فعلها..ابتسمت لي وابتسامه مصطنعه
خفضت راسها شوي وباست خدي
..جود اش الطاري؟؟بوسه ومنك؟؟ماصدق
جود:غناتي ممكن تنادي لي رغد؟؟
وقفت وانا اقول:ليش؟؟
..ابيهاااا

----------


## جنون الذكريات

رفعت يديني اتمغط:اااااااااااااااه تعبت..وفيني النوووووم
غطت وجها وهي تنزل بلوزتي:عيب..فشلك الله
ريم:ههههههههههههه(قرصت خدها)والله اني أموت عليك
وطرت انادي رغد..مع اني ادري رح يصير شي..وخصوصا من مكالمه نهى..اممممممم اللي اعرفه..ان نهى اقرب الناس الى جود..واي انسان يبي يعرف جود يروح لنهى ..بس ياترى..انا مين يعرف عني..انا ما احكي الا الى جود..صحيح ما اشوفها كثير..وخصوصا بعد نقلهم..يعني ما تعرف التفاصيل اللي احبها واللي ما احبها..بس الاشياء المهمه..اااااااااااااااااااه ودي احد يفهمني..يكون توأمي>>كذا اسمع البنات دايم يقولوا..كل وحده عندها توأم الا انا..بس احيان ابتسم واقول ان توأمي امي وبس..مافي احد رح يفهمني قدها..لكن كثير من الاحيان استحي اقول لها وايد اشياء
ناديت رغد>>وكأنها كانت تنتظر هالنداء من زمان..وقفت عند باب المجلس..خايفه اروح واتدخل في شي ما يخصني..في نفس الوقت ودي اكون مع جود>>واعرف وش يصير>>يااااااذااااا الفضوووول خخخخخ
قربت رغد من جود..وشفت جود تأشر لي بيدها اجي..مشيت خطوتين
ورغد تقول بعصبيه:ليش تناديها..هي مالها دخل فالموضوع
نزلت جود عيونها للارض وقالت:اتوقع انا اللي بتكلم مش انتي..واذا ما تبيها..انا اروح معها..ما سمح لك تهيني ضيوفي بكلمه
رغد بنفس العصبيه:بس انا ماهنتها
لفيت بأرجع:خلاص ماله داعي للهواش بسببي..أنا رايحه داخل
تقربت لي جود ووحطت يدها على كتفي:انتي اختي..يعني الكلام يهمك مو
هزيت راسي وخذتني جود وين ما رغد واقفه:رغد..بس بغيت اقولك..انك تقولي الى خطيبي فيصل..ينتظر علي ثلاث شهور..(كانت رغد رح تتكلم..بس سكتتها جود وهي تكمل)
لكن قسم بربي يا رغد..وهذاني قسمت..لو سمعت سيرته لو شفت شي من طرفه..تحلمي يصير اللي في بالكم
رغد:تهددي يعني؟؟

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جود:ما أهدد..بس بصراحه أقرقتوا راسي فيه..وشكلكم رح تكرهوني في اكثر من(وسكتت)
رغد :ادري اكثر منتي كارهته..خلاص اللي تبيه رح يصير..وبخبرهم كلهم ..ما يجيبوا لك سيره(وضمتها)
جود وراسها بين اكتاف رغد:وبكره رح اجي بيتكم..لو شفته يارغد
بعدتها رغد وسكرت فهمها:خلاص فهمت
...................

قضيت هاليومين..وانا جالس بالبيت مع امي..كانت حرارتها مرتفعه..مع حكه وزكام قوي..كرست وقتي معها..احس بسعاده لما أكون معها..واتضايق لأنها تعبانه كثير..عصرت الفوطه من الماء المثلج..وحطيته على راسها..ااااااااااه لو تدري ياأمي أن كنت في هاليومين ابيك تخطبي لي..وتفرحي بولدك..يالله كل تاخيره وفيها خيره..فتحت عيونها ومسكت يدي اللي كانت على راسها:قوم يا ولدي روح الدوام..مرح يصير فيني شي.كلها كم ساعه
ترددت أقول لها اولا
في اخر يوم كنت مع حمد..المفروض يوم ثاني أروح الدوام..بس الشباب عرفوا الخبر من حمد..ودقوا علي
علي:يا ناصر وش لك بالدوام..تعب وكرف..والراتب ما يدفع فاتوره تلفون
ناصر:وش اسوي يا أخوك..هذا اللي حصلته..وبعدين انا مرتاح لانه قريب من البيت..بدل المشاوير
علي:انا انصحك يا ناصر تترك هالدوام..لانك رح تتعب..واذا تبي شوري..سوق الخضار مفتوح
ناصر:وش قصدك..ابيع بطيخ وبرتقال يعني؟؟
علي:الشغل مو عيب يا ناصر..وانا اعرف كثير يشتغلوا كذا..والحمدلله مستوره..والراتب يمشي معهم
ناصر:.......................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

علي:وش فيك متردد..على العموم كل شي على راحتك..بس أنا حبيت انصحك
ناصر:بس أنا معرف احد يشتغل في سوق الخضار..ومحد رح يرضى اشتغل معه
علي:انا ما قلت لك..الا لان عمي ابو مالك..عنده مزرعه كبيره وعمال..واذا كلمته..انك تصير مشرف عليهم..أكيد بيوافق
ناصر:بس
علي بعصبيه:شوف يا ناصر لا تخاف من ردة فعل عمي..عمي واعرفه..المهم انتي توافق وخلاص
ناصر بتردد:خلاص شورك وهدايه الله
علي:اااااااااف واخيرا..الله يعين مرتك عليك(على طول طرت في بالي نهى..ابتسمت وقلت له)زين يالله طس امي تعبانه بجلس معها
علي:اوكي..بس الدوام السبت..وانا بمر عليك نروح المزرعه..لا تنسى
قفلت السماعه..وانا افكر..من اول بشركه وانا خايف من رده فعل أبو نهى..الحين أجل وش رح يقول..ااااااااااااااااااااه يا نهى.مرح ألوم أبوك لو ما وافق..بالعكس بفرح لانه خايف عليك..بس بعد ابيــــــــــــــــــــــك
وعيت لنفسي وامي تقول:مين اللي تبيها يا ناصر.وليش ما رديت علي..متى بتروح الدوام
ضحكت وانا ماسك بطني بقووووه..قلت ابيك بصوت مسموع..الحمدلله انه قدامك يا أمي ولا قدام غيرك(أقصد حمد ههههههه)
حطيت راسي على صدرها:يمه أبي نهى بنت ال.......
أم ناصر:قوم عني قتلتني..وبعدين ياللي ما تستحي..مين ذي نهى
ماعرف وش أقولها..بس جاء ردي سريع..وحتى اني ما توقتعه مني:يمه..هذي أخت واحد من أصحابي..عزيز حيل..وودي أصير نسيبه
رفعت كفوفها الى السماء:ياااااربي..أشوف عرسك..وعرس اولادك قبل لا ربي ياخذ أمانته
ناصر:ان شاء الله يمه..بس حرام عليك لا تقولي هالكلام قدامي..تراه يقطع قلبي
ردت علي امي بمرح:وأنا بطني تقطع من الجووع
بست راسها:ما عاش الجوع يا يمه الحين أحلى عشاء بين يديك
دخلت المطبخ المتوسط الحجم..وفتحت الثلاجه..وكل الدواليب..ووقفت في الوسط..وعيوني تدور على الاغراض.وش أسوي ياربي..يالله مافيه الا جبن وخبز..ههههههه..هذا عشاي من أنا صغير..أرتحت بعد ما قلت لأمي عن نهى..وأحس اني طاير من الفرح..فتحت كيس الخبز..وأخذت كم وحده..وحطيت وسطها جبن كاسات..طلعت من الثلاجه..عصير برتقال معلب..وأخذت لي..عصير عنب..لاني ما أحب غيره
.................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

فجـــــــــــر

استغربت غلا..داقه علي..وعازمتني..صحيح اني أعرفها من الجامعه..بس ولا مره رحت لهم..اللي ونسني ان نهى رح تروح..وأكيد جود والاء رح يروحوا بيت خالتهم..جلست سنه أحاول في سامر أنه يوصلني..ويالله رضى..رحت دولابي..ياربي وش ألبس..بالعاده لما أجي ألبس أخرب الدولاب كله وبعدين ألبس اللي أول مره اخترته..طلعت لي بلوزه سماوي كت..مع بنطلون جنز برمودا..ولبست صندل بدون كعب بخيوط..فكرت شوي..وقلت ليش ما أخذ معي عمتي هدى..تغير جو شوي..دقيت عليها..كذا مره بس ما ردت..لبست عباتي..ورحت الى سامر اللي يسخن السياره 
..السلام عليكم
.هلا وعليكم السلام..أقول فجر وش ريحه هالعطر
..عطر بعد وش ريحته
وسام يشغل الزجاره:عارف يا فهيمه..بس ليش راشه هالقد..وبعدين المفروض ما ترشي الا لما توصلي المكان اللي تبي
بصراحه برطمت..الحين وين رايحه انا يعني..ماغير رح أركب معه..وبنزل عند البنات..يعني من اللي رح يشم ريحتي..وهذا هو شغل زيجارته..كأنه يعاندني..ياربي الحين رح تصير ريحتي زجاير..سكت بدون ماتكلم..أن تكلمت رح يفتح لي من الباب ميه باب..صحيح هو مو مره شديد..بس اذا خالفتيه..ياويلك..قربنا بيت أبو فيصل..الا جود تدق علي..كانت نغمه جوالي..موسيقى لأحد الاغاني المنتشره في هالوقت
وسام:ايه هذا اللي تقولي لا تسمع أغاني..تامر بالصلاه ولا تصلي
ياربي..لو قلت له ان مو مني..مرح يصدقني..النغمه كانت من صديقتي بالجامعه..أخذت جوالي مره..وارسلت لي كذا نغمه..وهذي وحده منهم حطتها نغمه رنين:الحين رح أغيرها..أي شي ثاني
..ردي لطعتي البنت سنتين
حطيت السماعه على أذني..الا قفل..رجعت دقيت عليها ثاني

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ركبت جود والاء..سلمت..وبعد ثواني صارت تكح وتكح.
فجر:وسام وسام..وش فيك طفي السجاره..شوف البنت أختنقت
شكله كان سرحان..وانتبه لنفسه لما كلمته..رمى السجاره من السياره
سامر :سوري
ناظرت في المرايه الاماميه وانا أشوف جود تسند راسها على الكرسي:لا عادي
ساد الصمت لثواني لان بعدها وصلنا..نزلت الاء وأخذت الأطباق من الشنطه..أنا ساعتها كنت انتظر جود تنزل بس ما نزلت..فتحت الباب:جود يالله نزلي
لفت رجولها بتطلع:صدري يألمني..بس يالله شوي واتحسن
مسكت يدي الا وسام يلف على السيت ورى:جود
..نعم؟؟
كان يأشر لها بأصبعه السبابه..سامر يهدد..وش ملامح الصرامه هذي؟؟أول مره أشوفه كذا:جود لا يمكن نسمح لك تاخذي فيصل 
انا ضايعه..فيصل..ليش متى خطب جود؟؟وش دخل سامر في السالفه؟؟
شفت ضياعي يزيد مرتين في عيون جود ..نزلت من السياره ودخلنا للبنات

وائــــــــــــل

----------


## جنون الذكريات

نومي هالايام مخربط فوق تحت..صحتني نهى بالقوه..اخذتهم عند خالة بيت عمي..وعلى الباب شفت وسام..الظاهر أنه جايب أخته..وقفت قريب من عنده..وصارت نافذتي تطل على نافذته..دقيت الهرن..ولف لي..أبتسم لي..وأأشر أجي وراه..صرنا وسط طريق المطاعم..جعت بصراحه وانا أشوف لوح مطاعم الوجبات السريعه على طول الطريق..اااااااه يا الكنتاكي..دقيت على سامر:ياهوو يأخي أنا جوعان..وين بتودينا؟؟
سامر بعصبيه:وأنت ما همك الا بطنك وبس
ضحكت عليه:صراحه جوعان وبنزل كنتاكي
..الا كنتاكي مافيه..أمشي اعشيك في مطعم ثاني..وعلى حسابي بس كنتاكي لا
مقدر أشوف أحد معصب..تجيني هستيريه:ههههههههههه ليش دجاجهم فيه فلونزا الطيور
ركن سيارته في أحد المواقف على جانب الطريق..طفيت السياره..وأخذت نظارتي وبوكي..جاء سامر من وراي وسحب التلفون من أذني:غاوي خساير أنت تشوفني وقفت قفل
لبست نظارتي السوداء:يأخي أحب أسمع صوتك
وسام :ضحكتني مره..وبعدين وش هالهبل.نظاره شمسيه في الليل وين صارت؟؟
حطيت يدي على خصري:قول غاير من حلاتي قول
وسام:أتحداك..أنت وهالخشه
..وسام خربت شعري..جالس عليه ساعه أضبطه
حرك وسام رقبته..وشعره يتحرك بحركته:ااااش رايك بس؟؟

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جمال وسام لا يعلى عليه..مع أن عمي مو بهذا الجمال..حتى مره عمي>>لا تفكروا غلط..بس ياما عشت معها وجلست بحضنها وأنا صغير..صحيح جميله..بس ما يرتجى تجيب ولد كذا هههههههههه
سويت نفسي بطيح:يذوب شعرك .. أي شامبو تستعمل؟؟
ضربني على راسي :أركد يا مجنون..والحين أي مطعم نروح؟؟
..كنتاكي..ابي كنتاكي
اتجه الى مطعم لبناني وهو يقول:كم مره أقولك أنا ما اشتري من ذا المطاعم..ليش أصرف مالي على شركات مو اسلاميه..وبعدين انا شاك في ذبحه..تبي تروح انت روح..انا سوري
مسكته من كتفه:معك..معك..على السراء والضراء
دخلنا المطعم المزحوم بالشباب..طلبنا..(تبوله..فلافل..ورق عنب..ومشويات)..ووسام بالموت ياكل له لقمه..حطيت في الخبزه تبوله وقدمتها>>اسم اني بأكله
سامر:وخر يدك..شايفني خطيبتك وانا مدري
حطيتها في فمي:لا والله الا خطيبي(وقلد صوت البنات)مو انت اكبر
كان ساكت ..حسسني ان فيه شي تكلمت بجديه..وأنا أدفع الحساب وأقوم:وسام فيك شي
هز راسه بلا.ابتسمت:يالله اجل نروح الكورنيش عند الشباب
وقفني من كتفي:وائل..اقسم بربي..لو شفت فيصل هالدلوع ذا..يتكلم عن بنت عمك..بقتله..تعرف وش يعني اقتله

----------


## جنون الذكريات

رحت السياره وخليته يركب معي..على الاقل أهديه:وسام..وش فيك؟؟ احنا متعودين عليه من زمان كذا..وش تغير يعني؟؟
حط راسه على الكبوت:الامس شفته..يتكلم عنها تقول زوجته..ما يستحي على وجه ويقول ولد عمها قدامي ولاشي..كنت ناوي أقول لسعود
..بس يا وسام..هي كذا كذا رح تصير زوجته..و اولا وأخيرا هي بنت خالته..يعني وش نسوي له؟؟
رفع راسه وناظرني:بس أنا لا يمكن أخلي بنت عمي..تزوج هالفيصل
..وسام..أكسر الشر..وما لك في هالمواضيع..اذا ابوها وأخوانها راضين..نجي أحنا أولاد عمها نوقف ضد الموضوع
قاطعني:بس احنا شايفين غير هاللي هم شايفينه
..وسام لا تفكر..تسوي فتنه بين الاهل..الفتنه أشد من القتل
زفر بقوه:مو انا اللي أسوي كذا..بس الايام جايه ورح تشوف وش أسوي
ما رديت عليه..اااااه لو تدري يا وسام..اني اتقطع أكثر منك..ما قلت هالكلام لي..وما حاولت تذكر قلبي شي ناسيه..سمعت صوت الباب يتسكر..التفت الا هو نزل..حركت السياره على الكورنيش
..........

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بعد يومين على باب بيت أبو محمد

دفه حمد بقوه:أذيتني تراك..بينام الرجال..وانت واقف تشاور نفسك أدخل والله لا
ناصر يفرك عيونه:حمد أدخل معاي..يرضيك كذا أدخل لوحدي..بلا أبو..ولا أخو
حمد بصرامه:لا تسوي فيها مسكين..انا أبيك تدخل لوحدك عشان تشرح ظروفك زين
دخل المجلس..وجلس على أحد الكنبات ..وهو يدعي من قلب..حتى نهى ما قال لها..حب أن يوصلها الموضوع من أهلها..وما يكون محرج معها..في حال لو رفض أبوها
وقف لما شاف أبو محمد يدخل ويسكر الباب وراه..باسه على راسه وهو يتلعثم:هلا أبو محمد..معك ناصر ال.....
أبو محمد:حياك أجلس
دخلو محمد ووائل لما عرفوا بقدوم شخص غريب.وأخذتوا معهم القهوه والتمر..أول ما دخل محمد سلم وجلس..اما وائل فمن شاف ناصر أستانس وضمه:هلا والله..كذا سنين ما نشوفك
أبتسم ناصر:ظروف ..أن شاء الله الجايات اكثر
وجلسوا جنب بعض
أبو محمد:أنتوا تعرفوا بعض؟؟
وائل بحماس حاط يده على كتف ناصر:هذا كان معي من أيام متوسط..صحيح أكبر مني..بس دايم نشوف بعض في تجمعات الشباب
أبو محمد:زين يا ناصر..عندك شي تبي تقوله(كان مواعد أبو سعود يزوروا رجال مريض..ومستعجل)
نزل ناصر عيونه الى الارض..وهو يفرك رجلينه ببعض:أنا جاي أحكي لك قصتي يأبو محمد(وخفض صوته)..من فتره كنت أدور على وظيفه..وما لقيت..تدري الوظيفه صعبه..وانا ما عندي شهاده جامعيه تسندني

----------


## جنون الذكريات

قاطعه أبو محمد:ليش ما درست مثل باقي الشباب
حس ناصر أن أبو محمد شديد معه..على عكس كلام نهى..مافي اهدى ولا اطيب منه..بلع ريقه:أبوي طلق أمي وقتها..وترك البيت بمافيه..وما صار يسأل أو يجيب لنا مصروف..عشان كذا انا اللي لازم اتكفل بأمي..أشتغلت بمبلغ الحمدلله يسدنا..بس بعدها طردوني..لانهم لقوا اللي كفوا لهذا المكان أكثر مني..صرت أدور بعدها فما لقيت..غير أني أشتغل في سوق الخضار..مع عم أحد الشباب الله يجزيه خير..شغلني براتب ألفين ريال بشهر
وائل:الله يكون بعونك..كذا الحياه يا نصور(ورفع ذقنه)بس أنت ابتسم
أبو محمد:صح يا ناصر..الدنيا فانيه..والله يعوضك بأشياء أفضل من المال
بدت يديني ناصر ترتجف:أبو محمد..بعد ما عرفت ضروفي..يحق لك..ترفضني..لو أكون نسيبك على سنه الله ورسوله..أنا أبي نهى
أبو محمد:بس على حسب كلامك..يعني ما عندك بيت تسكن فيه بنتي..ولا حتى مهر..كيف تزوج؟؟
ناصر:أنا جيتك عشان أوضح لك كل شي..والموضوع راجع لكم..انا بيت لها مقدر أفتح..لان زوجتي رح تسكن معي ومع أمي..واذا على المهر..كل شي بالتيسير يأبو محمد
محمد بتسائل:بس أنت من وين تعرف أختي؟؟
حس ناصر بأرتباك معقوله كشفه(لالا..بس مجرد سؤال):أنا أكيد معرف البنت بذاتها..بس أعرف أهلها..ويشرفني تكون زوجتي منهم..وأختي الكبيره..شافتها مره وعجبتها
قاطعه وائل:مع عليك يا ناصر..انت بس أعطيني رقمك..والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير
عطاه الرقم..وسلم عليهم..وطلع..على أمل يرجع هالبيت مع زوجته..يكون هذا البيت ..بيت عمه..حط يده في جيوبه وتوجه الى حمد بالسياره
........

----------


## جنون الذكريات

مابقى من الاجازه غير اسبوعين..ويبدأ روتين الدراسه من جديد..ميعاد لحد الأن متأزمه..سجلت في كذا جامعه..وامتحنت..بس في الاغلب ما تجاوزت المقابله..وجود..خايفه من دخولها ثالث ثانوي..كانوا على البحر مثل عادتهم أي خميس يمر
ميعاد تلعب بالماء والرمل بعصبيه:الحين أتعب 12 سنه..واجيب نسبه عاليه..وبعدين..أجلس بالبيت
الاء:أنا صراحه جاني أحباط..مو مذاكره ولاشي..واذا رحت ثالث..كل يوم بغيب..اتعب نفسي بعدين أجلس بالبيت والله حاله
جود:هي أنتوا وش هالكلام هذا..وان شاء الله ما يجي موعد الدراسه الا أنتي مقبوله في جامعه..لسى في جامعات تسجلي فيهم تفاءلي
ميعاد بحزن أنسدحت على الرمل وحطت يدينها تحت راسها:خلاص..انا بسافر..لبنان
نهى ضربتها على راسها:قومي..ما تشوفي الرجال اللي تمر
لفت ميعاد راسها يمين وشمال..تسوي عمرها ما تشوف:مافيه أحد ..وماني قايمه
رنا:هي أنتي..من قال أن أبوي رح يرضى تروحي لبنان
ميعاد رفعت صوتها:مالكم فيني..أنا رح أقنعه
جود:بس تدري أن الوضع في لبنان مو ذاك الزود..وبعدين في اشياء كثير نختلف معهم فيها
جلست ميعاد:أجل اللي يروحو ا أمريكا وش تقولي عنهم
نهى:ياربي انتي هبله..لا تناظري الناس ناظري نفسك وبس
ميعاد بصرامه:بس أنا بروح لبنان..وبدرس طب أسنان..وأي واحد يدخل وحطم حلمي..مرح أسامحه
جاء عبود يركض..وطاح في حضن ايمان:قوموا كلوا
ميعاد مسكت بطنها:من القهر..صايره هالايام كله أكل..وما شبع
الاء:صحيح مبين..خدودك زادوا
لسمت خدودها:صحيح؟؟خلاص خلاص ما عاد أكل..بس ريحة المشوي تشهي
رنا:يعني بتاكلي ههههههههه

----------


## جنون الذكريات

نهى:مين اللي سواه؟؟
ايمان:سعود ومحمد..لذيذ صار تعالي كولي
نهى:جود خذي لك..وتعالي نجلس عالبحر
جود تغرف لها سلطه:وانتي؟؟تبي احط لك؟؟
نهى:لا شبعانه مابي
أخذت جود عشاها وراحت مكان ما كانوا جالسين من شوي..الليله بدايت الشهر..عشان كذا القمر مو باين..والموج هادي
نهى تناظر في جود وهي تاكل:ييييع..حاطه كاتشب ولحم
جود تغايظها:يمي لذيذ مره ذوقي
نهى:شكرا..قرفتيني
جود:عيب عليك..نعمة ربك..بس لا تناظريني..قولي وش عندك؟؟
رفعت رجولها وحطت راسها عليها:وش يدريك أن عندي شي
جود:خلصيني تكلمي..وأنا باكل..لا تخليني أغص
نهى:بسم الله..وش فيك مشفوحه..كلي كلي..يمكن تزيدي كم كيلو..المهم بس كنت بقولك..وقفي أكل عشان لا تغصي..ناصر خطبني
جود فتحت عيونها على وسعها:جد(وخفضت صوتها)مبروك
قامت نهى بدون ما ترد عليها..وصارت جود تناجي البحر:معقووله..معقوووله نهى كانت تكلم ناصر..عشان يتزوجها
عقلها يقول:أجل ايش يا جود..تمزح معه..حسيت انها سخيفه..تكلم الرجال عشان يتزوجها..اااااااااف يا جود وش هالافكار..المهم أنه خطبها.وتحقق اللي ببالها..في هاللحظه بس تذكرت عمتها هدى..جاء في بالها تدق عليها..بس علاقتها بعمتها مو ذاك الزود..وبعدين جود خجوله..وما تعرف تفتح سيره
........

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الجزء الرابع ان شاء الله غذاً 

او احتمال في المغرب

----------


## جنون الذكريات

هل ما زال الحب يتجدد؟؟

في بيت أبو محمد
فتحت نهى الظرف اللي بيدها بشوق
أقتطف من بساتين قلبي..ورود..بل أحمل هذا البستان بما فيه..وأضعه بين يديك..سحقا لاي ظروف تبعدنا..وهنيئا لنا في اخوه بعضنا..لا اتمنى..بل أدعي..الواحد الاحد..ان يهنئك في من اختاره قلبك..وجمعك الله معه على أفضل حال ((أختك:كل الحب))
قفلت الظرف وأبتسمت له وكانه كائن حي قدامها..عسى الله يا لا يفرقنا يا كل الحب..((ايه أنا..انا اللي سميت جود بهذا الاسم..كل الحب..انتوا ما تتصوروا قد ايش جود غاليه على قلبي))
دخلت ميعاد عليها الغرفه:ياااااااااي هالهديه من عند مين
الحين بس أنتبهت لها..كان شغلي الشاغل وش مكتوب بالظرف:هذا من جودو
ميعاد:والله تجنن..ذوقها شي..الا قستي فستانك؟؟
..ايه قسته..ضابط..بس شوي طويل..اخاف بكره أطيح قدام خلق الله 
جلست ميعاد على الكرسي اللي جنب السرير..وأخذت الشبس اللي على الكومدينه..تاكله:كل العروسات يخافوا يطيحوا..بس شكل مرح تطيح فيهم الا أنا
نهى وهي تطلع لها بجامه..عشان تاخذ شاور:اذا طحتي محد رح يلومك..من مشيتك العدله
قامت ميعاد لها..بس نهى راحت سحبت فوطتها من على الشماعه ودخلت الحمام
وقفت ميعاد على باب الحمام:نهى..متى بكره رح تروحي الكوافير؟؟
نهى :الساعه ثنتين الظهر..وترى باخذ معي جود
طلعت ميعاد من الغرفه بدون ما تقول شي..وما شافت لها شي تسويه..غير أنها تجلس عالنت
تبوا تتعرفوا علي؟؟؟

----------


## جنون الذكريات

انا ميعاد..صديقي الصدوق كمبيوتري ..وطول الوقت أعيش بين المنتديات..أسخر وأضحك..وأحاول اخرب المنتدى غصب..وكل القوانين الممنوعه أسويها..يمكن من الفراغ اللي أعيشه..بس خلاص هذا الشي صار جزء مني ما أقدر أستغني عنه..بس كل اللوم أحطه على نهى..ايه أختي وحبيبتي نهى..أخر حدث ممكن أتذكره..وهالشي بالنسبه لنا كان كبير..وكان رح يفرق بينا..مره من المرات..كنا مجتمعين أنا وبنات عمي..أنا ما تعودت اكون بلا جود..حتى صرت ما اعرف أروح مكان أو اسوي اي شي بدونها..في ذاك اليوم حسيت بالفراغ..لان جود لاهيه بنهى..نهى أيش تبي منها؟؟ما أعرف..دايم تجلس معها..مع ان فيه أحد في عمرها..ويهتم بأهتماماتها..بس شلكها تبيني أعيش لوحدي..وتاخذ جود
في ذيك الليله رجعت البيت..ورحت الى نهى في غرفتها..واللي زاد الطين بله..انها كمان تكلم جود
ميعاد:لو سمحتي قفلي السماعه أبي أتكلم معك
قفلت السماعه بملل..وحطت يدها على خدها بمعنى وش تبي..انا هنا ما قدرت امنع دمعتي أنها تنزل وصرخت فيها:أنتي وش تبي من جود..ليش تحرميني منها..أنا ما عندي غيرها..وانتي عندك كثير..ليش تحرميني من احلى شي في حياتي
ردت علي ببرود:ههههههههههه..من أخذها منك..هذا هي عندك
مسحت دموعي بكفي:أنتي ما تحسي..انا كيف أعيش..من لي؟؟..انتي ليش دايم تاخذي كل شي احبه
..والله هذي بنت عمي..مثل مو هي بنت عمك..واذا تبيها قولي لها..أنا مالي دخل

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ميعاد:شلون أقول لها..وهي كل ما جت تجلس معي أخذتيها..حتى ما تقولي تعالي معنا..كرهت اطلع من بيتنا منكم..أكرهكم كلكم
مسكتني من يدي..وطلعتني من الغرفه ببرود:شكرا..كلامك خليه لك..مو محتاجه له
سكرت الباب بوجهي..حسيت بغصه..جلست عند الباب وتربعت..وكأني مو لاقيه لي ملجأ..حطيت راسي عند الباب ودموعي تنزل بهدوء:هذي مو أختي..وما أبيها تكون اختي
هالكلام مو انا اللي قلته..هذي نهى..شكلها تكلم جود:ليش يا نهى تقولي عني كذا ليش؟؟دايم تجرحيني داااااااااااايم
فتحت الباب بقوه..ورحت عند نهى..سحبت الجوال من أذنها:تحبيها أكثر مني مو؟؟
جود :ميعاد غناتي وش فيك..أنا احبكم كلكم مثل بعض..وما أفرق بينكم في شي
رديت عليها بصراخ:بس أنا اللي أشوفه غير..تركتيني وانتي تدري ما اعرف أحد..وصرتي مع نهى مع انها أكبر منك بكذا سنه
حسيت ان جود تبكي:صدقيني..وغلاتكم عندي..أنكم نفس الشي..بس يمكن الظروف صارت كذا
هذاك اليوم.بسبب ضيقتي..امي حست فيني..كنا نشاهد تلفزيون وقتها:ميعاد وش جايك هالايام صايره هاديه..على غير الازم
ساعتها ما قدرت أخبي..اصلا ما عندي احد أشكي له..غير أمي..قلت لها كل الموضوع وبتفصيل الممل
..ووش رايكم ابعدها عنكم ثنتينكم..أنا بعد ما ارضى بناتي..يختلفوا مع بعض..وتصير علاقتهم كذا..عشان احد
..لا يمه ما عليك..وقت بس وبنسى الموضوع
أصلا ادري أن كلام أمي من ورى قلبها..لانها تحب جود وتعزها..بس ما تبي بناتها يصير فيهم شي عشان أي أحد..عشان كذا خلت الموضوع يمر وكأن شي لم يكن
ومع الوقت جود رجعت تتقرب مني..بس بعد كان النصيب لكبير الى نهى..فعشان كذا..اخذت الشاشه والكيبورد..صديق وحبيب لي..أعيش معه..وما يزعلني..لا تفهموني غلط..فأنا اعرف حدودي زين.وأبد ما فكرت اسوي شي مو مضبوط

----------


## جنون الذكريات

.........................
عنك اذا سألوني تفضحني بيك عيوني
الى اليوم واحنا بالسوق..والله تعبت:يالله يا امي..والله تعبت من كثر ما الف في السوق
أم ناصر وهي تأشر:بس هالمحل..يالله امشي
ضحكت..معقوله بعدين نهى بتسوي فيني كذا:يمه اخر محل زين..بكره الحفله..أبي أنام زين
رفعت أم ناصر يدها بين الخلق الرايحه والجايه:يارب أسمع دعاي..يارب أشوفهم مع بعض مثل الكناري..وتسعدهم ياربي
ابتسمت على كلامها..ودخلنا المحل..ومن بعدها رحنا مطعم..بس على حسب امي هههههههه..تقول ما تبي تشوفني بكره نهى مثل العصا..مع ان جسمي حلو..لا وعضلات..بس اللي مضايقني..بشرتي شوي سمرت..بسبب ظروف العمل..اللي تتطلب الوقوف تحت شمس الصيف المحرقه
أم ناصر وهي ماسكه الملعقه:الحين بس نطلع من المطعم..تروح الحلاق وتضبط عمرك
ناصر بمزح:ول ول يا امي..لدي الدرجه خايفه البنت تهرب من شكلي
أم ناصر:ويه بسم الله على ولدي..تحمد ربها شافت بحلاتك..والله مين يوقف جنبك
طلعنا من الطعام..واخذت أمي للبيب..وانا رحت صالون الحلاقه..لما كان الحلاق يخفف دقني مرت صور كثيره علي..واخرها صورت نهى بيوم التحليل(الفحص)
طولها حلو بس تميل شوي للقصر..وجسمها ضعيف مره..أحلى شي جذبني فيها حجابها..كان مرتب ومحتشم..والله اني ما دققت النظر>>خفت تفكروا فيني تفكير مو زين
بس كنت اسرق النظر شوي بس شوي والله..بس الحين أتوقع انه عادي..اتعزل أتوصف..وش اللي أبي أسوي..خلاص بكره نهى رح تصير زوجتي
في ذاك اليوم تمنيت يعطوني الأبره بدلها..لان سمعت من أبو محمد(أبوها)أنها من صغرها تخاف من شي أسمه أبره..بس يالله لازم تصير شجعها..وراها دنيا..وزوج وأولاد..ما وعيت الا على صوت الحلاق:نعيما
حطيت الفلوس على الطاوله وطلعت..يالله وين وداني تفكيري..ياخوفي بس ما يجيني نوم
...................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

في بيت أبو سعود
جات معهم هدى..بطلب من اخوها..أنها تغير جو..وخصوصا من بعد ما قست عليها الجده..وخلت أمور المطبخ والطبخ لها..أحسن من جلستها في الغرفه بدون شغله..يمكن الجده تبي مصلحتها..بس هذا الشي كسر خاطر أبو سعود
هدى:تدري يا الاء أني كل يوم أقطع البصل اللي ما أحبه..لين تدمع عيوني..ويدوخ راسي..والله الطبخ مسلي..بس البصل شي لا يطاق أبدا
الاء مبسوطه على عمتها..اللي صارت تحكي معهم أكثر:طيب..وش تعرفي تطبخي
هدى بفخر:كل اللي تبي أسوي..كبسه..برياني..كل شي
الاء:زين عمه..ممكن أسأل شي يدور في بالي دووم؟؟
هدى حست أن هالموضوع.شي ما تقدر تتكلم عنه..عشان كذا لا أرادي صرخت فيها:لا مو ممكن..ولا أشوفك مره ثانيه تحاولي تسألي شي زي كذا
راحت هدى على منامها الارضي ..الي تنام عليه عادة لما تجي هنا..في غرفه جود
جود على لاب توبها أبتسمت الى عمتها:نعستي؟؟
انسدحت هدى على المنام..وغطت وجها بين يديها..ورجعت شالتهم بتنهيده:لا والله بس مليت شوي..انتي وش تسوي على هالاب
جاوبتها جود من بين انغمسها في فكره القصه اللي تكتبها:أبدا..بس أكتب روايه..وأعرضها في احد المنتديات(ورفعت كتوفها)يعني..انمي موهبتي
جاها رد عمتها مفاجأ وأبد ما توقعته:انتي غامضه..أنسان مخفيه وراء أسوار كثيره..سمعت من نهى..ان مافيه احد مثلك..وشخصيتك بالمره حلوه..بس أنا ما أشوف منها غير الهدوء
قفلت ملف الورد بعد ما حفظ اللي كتبته..وسكرت الاب:أنا مافيه أوضح مني..شفتي(وهي تأشر على شكلها بالمراه)هذي جود..كلها..مافيه شي مخفي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جلست هدى متربعه على السرير وكأنها تحمست لطرح الاسئله على جود:زين بسألك سؤال..وردي علي بصراحه؟؟أنتي ما تحبي؟؟؟
فهمت جود قصدها بس جاوبت بطريقه فكاهيه متعلمتها من صديقاتها بالمدرسه:الا..احب ماما وبابا واخواتي وعمتي هدى القمر
هدى:جود انا جد اتكلم
راحت جود الى سريرها ونامت على بطنها:طيب لاني ما أحب الف وأدور رح أقولك ..جد..جد..جد..انا ما في قلبي أنسان بمعنى الحب اللي تقولي عنه..هههههههههههه..تدري من أول ..لما كنا صغار..كنت أنا وميعاد هبلان بجد..كانت هي تقول تحب وسام..وأنا أحب وائل..بس صدقيني ..الحين ما نكن لهم غير شعور الاخوه..أما الحب اللي تقصديه أبد..مو في بالي
لفت هدى على الجنب اللي منه ما تشوف جود:مافيه أنسان ما يمر في هذي المرحله..وانا أعرف مين تحبي..ممكن تطفي النور..بنام
قامت جود من سريرها بأستغراب..هو الانسان لازم يحب..لو يكون كذاب..أنا أتكلم بجد..مو ضروري البنت والولد يحبوا..يمكن يكون في حياتهم أشخاص..وأهل..يخلوا هذا النوع من الحب بعيد..لانهم حاصلين على حب كبير..وحياتهم مليانه..بناس مافيه أحلى منهم
طفت النور وطلعت من الغرفه..شافت الاء قدامها على الدرج
جود بهمس:عمتي..الحمدلله والشكر مدري وش جايها!!!!
الاء وهي تأشر على أحد الدرجات:جلسي بس..حتى انا أكلمها الا هبت فيني بدون سبب
جود:أنا ايش تقولي..تقولي تحبي..وأنا أعرف منو
وصلهم صوت صراخ ايمان..الاء بملل:ما عليك منها.روحي بس فكي عبود من ايمان..لا يقوم أبوي من نومه
جود:ما علي منهم..خل يتذابحوا
طلع سعود من غرفته..وشكله جالس من النوم على صراخهم..شعره مبهذل..وعيون مفتحه وثانيه مسكره..وجه لهم الكلام بعصبيه:هي أنتوا يالتحف..كل هالصراخ وما تسمعوا..عساكم الصنج..انتوا وهم
جود بقهر:وأحنا وش لنا دخل..روح لهم هم وصرخ..والله أبتلشنا
رجع الغرفه بعد ما هدأ الصوت..الا من أنين عبود:مالت على اللي يكلمكم..كل ما كبروا خرفوا هالبنات
الاء تهمس:أنا ابي متى يتزوج ..عشان أسم مرته بالكلام..اللي دايم يسمنا فيه
وقفت جود وهي تنزل بلوزتها الرماديه:قومي بس..خل نروح ننظف المطبخ..الشغاله صار لها يومين مسخنه..لا يجينا بعد تهزئ من أمي 
سحبت الاء يد جود بترجي:جود انا أحبك..خلي كل شي علي..بس أنتي نظفي المواعين
سحبت جود يدها ونزلت الدرج بسرعه:يصير خير
........................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

في بيت أبو وسام
وين ما كان وسام وفراس ووائل ومحمد متجمعين..في ذاك المجلس الفخم بأثاثه..النور طافي..وصحون المكسرات والببسي حوالينهم..العيون كلها تناظر المشاهد من الفلم المرعب على شاشه البلازما
وائل وهو مشغول بصحن المكسرات اللي على حضنه:ااااااااف غيروا الفلم..كم مره قلت لكم ماحب المرعب
لف سامر وجه:وش تبينا يعني نحط(وقال وهو يقلد صوته)رومنسي مثلا
وائل بقرف..يبعد صحن المكسرات:مالت عليك زين كذا..والا شوف ذا(يقصد فراس)أحد يشاهد فلم مرعب وينام
محمد بمسخره:أقول يا سمووور..غير الفلم..اخاف الولد(يقصد وائل)من الخوف ما عاد ينام الليله..عاد البارح دخلت عليه الغرفه وهو مسكين يبكي من الخوف..عاد انا نيمته وطلعت
دقت ورد(الشغاله)الباب
وسام:تعالي ورد وش تبي
فتحت ورد الباب وهي منزله عيونها للارض>>تسوي مستحيه هههه:أم محمد أتصل تلفون..يقول لازم محمد وائل روح ركب انوار
طق محمد جبهته:يوووووووه شلون نسيت انا..الله يغربلك يا سمور انت وأفلامك..قومو قومو بس يا شباب نروح نركب أنوار حق بكره
وسام يأشر الى ورد تطلع:ليش ما تخلوها للعرس أزين
وائل يوقف ويشغل أنوار المجلس:أبوي يقول هذي أول فرحه له..يبي البيت ينور
راح وسام عند فراس المنسدح في نص المجلس:فراس..فراس..فراس(ضربه على جبهته)قوم يابو الهول
أبعده فراس:اااااااااف منك..انت ما تعرف تصحي بطريقه أزين من كذا
تقرب له وسام مره ثانيه:وهذي بوسه بعد..يالله قوم..بروح بيت عمي نركب الانوار
فرك عيونه وقام بعدهم
في الصاله..أبو سامر ومرته
جالسين حول القهوه والشاهي..وفجر تاكل دانت بالشكولاته
فجر ومهي متالذذه بالطعم:يبه متى بتزوج وسام؟؟ابي عرس في بيتنا
أبو وسام يسخر:عرسي أنتي..ويصير عندنا عرس
أم وسام بجديه:لا والله خلها بعد كم سنه معاي..مقدر تروح عني..وتخليني بالبيت لوحدي
أبو وسام يغمز:وين رحت انا..واذا يعني ما عجبتك..أن شاء الله نزوج وسام ويصير معك

----------


## جنون الذكريات

أم وسام:أن شاء الله..الا فجر كلمتي بنت عمك..شفتي وش محتاجه
فجر بحماس تركت اللي بيدها..وصارت تتكلم وهي تحرك يدينها>>هذي عادتها:ايه كلمتها..مو محتاجه شي..وبكره بتاخذ معها الكوافير اختها وجود
أبو وسام من بين تثاؤبه:الله يوفقها ان شاء الله..يالله أنا اسئذن ..تصبحوا على خير
أم وسام وفجر في وقت واحد:وأنت من أهل الخير
قربت فجر من امها وحطت يدها على فخذ امها:يمه ههههههههه..شلون بكره زوج نهى رح يشوفها..وهو قد شاف وائل من قبل
ام وسام شالت يد فجر:والله أن عظامك يألم..وبعدين وش يصير اذا شاف وائل
فجر بضحك:لا أقصد على انهم توم..بفكر أنه وائل ملبسينه ههههههههههههه
ام سامر:يا مسخك..(وحطت صبعها على خدها بتفكير).. اصلا مو مره يتشابهون..ميعاد كم عمرها؟؟
وقفت فجر وهي تسمع جوالها يرن في الصاله الثانيه:ليش؟؟توها متخرجه..يعني 18 يمكن
أشرت لها أم وسام تجلس:خليه لبعدين.جلسي بقولك..وش رأيك نخطب ميعاد لوسام..صراحه أبوك ما وده نطلع براا العائله..وانا أشوف ميعاد نعومه وحلوه
هزت فجر رأسها بالنفي:يمه ما تصلح له..الاثنين طبعهم غير
ام وسام:والله على أيامنا ما قالوا لنا طبع ولا هالخرابيط..جابوني على عماي..لين ما تأقلمنا على بعض
رجعت فجر وقف:يمه انا بروح أشوف من يدق..وبعدين وقتنا غير وقتكم..شيلي هالفكره من راسك
..............................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يوم الحفله
نهى بفستانها الزهري:تدروا ما أحس أني خايفه ابد..الا لما وقعت كانت يديني ترجف بقوه..بس أني أشوفه أحس عادي
ميعاد بضحكه:لأنك ما تستحي
جاتهم فجر رافعه ذيل فستانها التركوز وهي تناديهم:يالله..حطيت الشريط
غمزت نهى الى جود..فقربت لها جود:وشو..أحس ان وراك سالفه بس وشو مدري
نهى ببرود:أدعي لي
دخلت نهى القاعه..وراحت جود وميعاد من البوابه الثانيه..عشان يشوفوها من بعيد..كانت الموسيقى تصدح في الصاله بصوت عالي..ونهى بكبريئها تمشي بتعالي..أما جود فحطت يديها على قلبها من أول كلمه في الاغنيه..وسالت دمعاتها:الله يوفقك يا نهى..الله يوفقك
جـــــــــــــود
هذي الأغنيه حقي..أي والله..جد انا ما أسمع أغاني..بس هذي غير..هذي من سنين أغنيتي..لي أنا..الحين بس عرفت غمزاتك يا نهى..كان ودي أضمها بقوووه..حتى دخلتها وبداية حياتها..كانت على شي لي انا..مسحت دموعي بسرعه..مو لشي..بس من خوفي يخرب المكياج ههههههه..دقيت رنة على وائل.أذكره بأتفاقنا..ومن بعدها دق علي..فطلعت من القاعه..وميعاد والاء ينادوني:وين رايحه؟؟
لفيت لهم وأشرت بيدي:شوي وجايه
رديت على وائل:هلا

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ضمينــــــــــــــــي يا جود ضمينــــــــــــــــي


جـــــــــــــود
هذي الأغنيه حقي..أي والله..جد انا ما أسمع أغاني..بس هذي غير..هذي من سنين أغنيتي..لي أنا..الحين بس عرفت غمزاتك يا نهى..كان ودي أضمها بقوووه..حتى دخلتها وبداية حياتها..كانت على شي لي انا..مسحت دموعي بسرعه..مو لشي..بس من خوفي يخرب المكياج ههههههه..دقيت رنة على وائل.أذكره بأتفاقنا..ومن بعدها دق علي..فطلعت من القاعه..وميعاد والاء ينادوني:وين رايحه؟؟
لفيت لهم وأشرت بيدي:شوي وجايه
رديت على وائل:هلااااا
التفت وائل يمين ويسار بتوتر:جود تراني بصراحه خايف
دخلت جود غرفه العروس وسكرت الباب وراها:اممممممم ..من ايش؟؟
وائل بصراحه..حط راسه على الدركسيون:خايف من لقائنا أولا..ومن اشياء كثيره
تكلمت وهي تخفي الشعور بالتوتر:وليش خايف..انت شايفني وعارفني..يعني عادي
بلع ريقه وكمل:بس اني أشوفك كزوجه..ونكون أمام كل الموجودين..هذا بحد ذاته شي غير
التزمت جود الصمت بحيره..نفس الكلام اللي يدور في بالها..الحين أكيد عمتها رح تكذبها يوم قالت لها أنها تعتبر وائل أخ لا غير..وأكيد بنات خالتها رح يتفاجؤ..والخوف كله من فيصل..الحين رح يقول لعبت عليه
تكلم وائل بعد انتظار لرد جود عليه:جود..اش فيك؟؟
جلست على الكرسي اللي بالغرفه:مدري
وائل:طيب طلعي برا القاعه أنا بالسياره
ما كان عندها مجال لرفض:اوكي
لبست عباتها وهي ترتجف..اف يا جود..هذاك تقولين له..متعوده عليه..وش جاك دحين
(هذا أول لقاء بينا من بعد الملكه..ورح يكون بالسياره..بس يالله لازم نتفق وش رح نسوي لما ندخل القاعه)
طلعت برا والتفت على يمين البوابه..وشفته واقف شوي بعيد..وحاط راسه على الدركسيون..ضغطت على عباتي..وأنا أحس يدي تأملني بقوه..يااربي ساعدني
ركبت السياره وسلمت:السلام عليكم
التفت وائل ورد السلام..شكله كان متردد وش يقول..وأنا نفس الشي:أمممممممم
أبتسم وقال:لازم التوم يخطبوا بنفس اليوم..والله وش رايك؟؟
رديت بضحكه خفيفه..وأنا أشوف أسم ميعاد يضوي بالشاشه..سحب وائل الجوال من عندي..وحطه على السايلنت:لا تردي..عشان لا تخربي المفاجأه

----------


## جنون الذكريات

رديت بعفويه:ما كنت رح اخربها..بس أكيد الحين أمي تدور علي
عطاني التلفون وهو يقول:طيب دقي عليها..وقولي الحين رح نجي..خل يضبطوا الاوضاع
سويت اللي قاله لي وقلت:وش تتوقع ردت فعل نهى؟؟
سند راسه على الكرسي الجلد:أكيد رح تنبسط..بس أنا خايف الحين من ردت فعل فيصل لو درى
حسيت أنه جابها على الشي اللي أحاتيه بالسالفه كلها..كان صوته منخفض ونظراته متوجهه لبرا السياره:انتي ليش وافقتي علي؟؟
السؤال صعب..بس أنا كنت رح اجاوب حتى لو ما سأل:كنت بالنسبه لي أخ مثلك مثل فراس وسعود بالضبط..بس لما قال أبوي على موضوع الخطبه..مدري حسيت أنك طيوب وأهم شي حنون..ومستحيل أقارن فيصل فيك..ولأني احس أنك رح تسعدني وافقت
مازالت نظراته لبرا..كنت أبيه يلتفت يقول شي يأيد كلامي..او حتى يقول مو عاجبه..بس قال:طيب ما تبي تدري ليش انا خطبتك..ومحمد لسى ما خطب..وانا في هالعمر..وبدن شغل؟؟
ما رديت عليه..خصوصا والجوال رجع يرن..كانت أمي..بس خبيته بعباتي عشان لا يبان النور..كنت أبيه يكمل كلامه..بس تأخر..مع كذا..ما مليت
الحين بس التفت..وأبتسم أبتسامه وضحت فيها أسنانه:بصراحه..لاني من يومي كنت أتمناك لي..حاولت في السفر أبين..بس كنتي مصره على أخ وبس..وسام تحدى الكل انك ما تاخذي فيصل..وخفت يصير الصراع وأكون أنا الخسران..وقتها كلمت امي..والحمدلله أنبسطوا امي وأبوي..وافقوا حتى قبل ما يخطب محمد..وتكلف أبوي بكل شي..وأخفيت الموضوع عن الكل..بناء على رغبتك عشان تفاجئي نهى
تنهدت وأنا احس بطعنه مو من شي..بس ليش يتكلم عن فيصل وكأنه..مدري مدري..بس أحس فيه الموضوع ان:طيب اش فيه فيصل.عشان وسام يتحدى(قطع كلامي الجوال..ما كان فيني أحقر أمي خصوصا وانا ما رديت المره الاولى)

----------


## جنون الذكريات

رديت عليها..وقالت أنو كل شي ضابط ما باقي الا دخلتنا..نزلنا من السياره..وبصراحه هنا زادت القشعريره عندي..الحين رح يشوفوني..بدون عباه..بدون نقاب..دخلنا غرفه العروس اللي بابها من برا القاعه..شلت نقابي بشويش..اما وائل فجلس على الكرسي اللي من شوي كنت جالسه عليه..وفسخت عباتي وعلقتها..أحسن شي سواه أنه ما علق على شكلي..بالعكس وسع لي بالكرسي..فرحت جلست جنبه..كنت لابسه فستان زيتي..لتحت الركبه وبدون أكمام..مع جزمه بلون اغمق شوي بسيور..شعري وقتها كنت مسويته ميش..ورافعته من قدام شوي..أما مكياجي فكان هادئ على حسب طلبي..الحمدلله دخلت امي وأم محمد..قبل ما نتكلم..رحموني من الاحراج..جاتني أمي ولمتني:يابعد عمري..عساني أشوفك بالثوب الابيض.
من بعدها سلمت علي مره عمي ونفس الشي..دعواتهم كانت ترد الروح..وراحت الى وائل ولمته:من قدي..ولدي وبنتي بيوم
طاحت دمعت أمي بس مسحتها بسرعه..وانا ما حبيت أعلق..لاني خفت أبكي معها..طلعنا من الغرفه بعد ما اعلنوا للنساء يتغطوا..مسك وائل يدي..بس مدري بدون قصد وانا أكلم أمي سحبتها..قربنا باب القاعه..فقرب مني..ومسك يدي بقوه..ساعتها بس أنتبهت لنفسي..وخجلت..دخلنا على شعر هادئ..كان وائل حامل هديه لنهى..وهي عباره عن صندوق فيه ورد ودببه صغار فيها أسمها وأسم ناصر..ركبنا الممر..وأنا أحس الناس يناظروا فينا مذهولين..نزلت راسي وما عاد اناظر الا في رجلي وهي تتقدم فيها الخطوات..همست:أحس الناس عيونها فينا..ياربي
ضحك وهو يقول:جبانه..وبعدين من حقهم شايفيني أحم أحم ولا يناظروا
رفعت راسي وأنا فاتحه عيوني على وسعهم:أحلف بس
ما كان فيه مجال لرد..لان صوت نهى بشبه لصراخ وصلني..التفت وانا أشوف نفسي قدامها:انتوا وش تسوا
رد عليها وائل بدلع:جودي..احنا وش نسوي؟؟
أبتسمت على كلمته..رجعت نهى تسأل الا وائل يرفع يديه اللي ماسك فيها يدي:زوجتي..وكيفي..أحنا حرين وش نبي نسوي نسوي
حضنتني نهى بقوه..ففكيت يدي من وائل ولميتها..همست في أذنها..بصراحه غرت انتي تخطبي وانا لا
بعدتني وضربت كتفي:ياللي ما تستحي ليش ما خبرتيني
رجعني وائل على ورى:هي هي..ما أسمح لك تضربي زوجتي..بعدين يالله روحي جيبي الشبكه والدبل..وأحنا بنجلس مكانك
ما صدقت نهى خبر..خلت الكرسي لهم..ونزلت تاخذ الشبكه من أمها..كان شكلها..وكأنها مستعده تسوي هالحركه..والكل أنبهر باللي صار..وصلت الدبل والشبكات..مع الكيك والعصير
لبسني الشبكه والدبله..وأنا كمان لبسته الدبله..كل هذا كان تحت انظار الكل..وأهمهم أمي..كنت أشوفها من تحت الكوشه وهي لين الحين تمسح دموعها..حسيت بشوق أني أضمها..بس نبهني وائل وهو يهز كتفي..التفت له بملامح ما تعبر عن أي شي
وائل:يالله قومي معاي..تأخرنا..الحين لازم يدخل ناصر
ناظرت الساعه..ووقفت :طيب يالله
طلعنا من القاعه ورجعنا غرفه العروس..لانها المكان اللي رح يطلع منه
وائل:امممممم

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جلست على الارض..وكأني باذله مجهود..وحطيت يدي تحت خدي..جاني وائل وانحنى..ورفع ذقني:وش فيك؟؟
لميت رجليني لصدري..وحطيت راسي عليهم..وبديت نوبه بكاء..ليش..مدري؟؟..بس كان نفسي أبكي وبقووووه..حسيت أن ظله بعد عني..فزفرت بشده..وسمعت صوت المفتاح يتقفل..رفعت راسي وأنا أشوفه يقفل الباب..حسيت بالخوف..وما سويت شي..غير اني مسكت جوالي بشده أتحمى فيه..جاء وجلس جنبي وتربع..وهو ساكت..جاتني الضحكه وأنا أتخيل شكلنا مثل الطرارين..في نفس الوقت سألت نفسي؟؟ليش انا أبكي..وبمجرد ما السؤال أنعاد..صرت أشاهق من البكاء..مسك وائل راسي وحطه على كتفه..وعطاني أكلنكس:ليش تبكي؟؟
هزيت راسي بالنفي..وكأني أقوله مو من شي
سند راسه على الكنبه اللي ورانا:اذا ما تبيني..قولي لي..ومالك الا اللي يرضيك
تفاجأت من كلامه رفعت صوتي:لا والله مو كذا السالفه..(يمكن نظراته ذكرتي بالسبب)..نظرات بنات خالتي..رغد وغلا..حسيت أنهم يكرهوني..بمجرد ما شافوني معك..وأكيد خالتي أعظم..ماحب أحد يزعل مني
انحنى نظره الى الارض:يعيني السبب انا
هزيت راسي بالنفي..طلع أكلنكس من جيب ثوبه السكري..ومد يده ناحيه وجهي:وش تسوي؟؟
وائل:أمسح الحكل اللي سال..لا يخافوا منك الاطفال اذا طلعتي
حطيت يدي على خصري:لا والله..الحين أنا اخوف؟؟(وقمت رحت عند المرايه..بنفسي أعدل المكياج)
قام ولحقني:أنا بكمل..خطيبتي وبكيفي..ما يخصك(وقفت أمثل الملل وأنا نص مستنده على الجدار)..بعد ما خلص..باسني من خدي..بصراحه تفاجأت..لاني ما كنت متوقعه الحركه..وحسيت بخجل كبير..وأخذ شماغه اللي فسخه من على الكنب.. ورح فتح الباب الخارجي وأشر بيده:والله أنك أحلى من القمر..بس لا عاد تبكي
ما بقى الا طيفه..وأبتسماتي..تأملت شكلي بالمرايه لاخر مره وطلعت من الغرفه للقاعه..وأنا خايفه ألتقي في رغد أو غلا وخالتي
شفت ميعاد تدورني..وجات تركض..وسحبت شعري:يا هبله يا مجنونه ياللي ما تستحي..ليش ما خبرتيني ..ليش أنا أخر من يعلم
رديت عليها ببرود:ليش من قال لك أني خبرت أحد عشان تكوني أخر من يعلم؟؟
مشيت من عندها متوجهه الى باب القاعه..جات من ورايا وحضنتني:أدري زودتها..مبروك يا أحلى مره أخو بالدنيا
أبتسم لها ودخلنا..أول من طاحت عيوني عليها ريم على أحد الطاولات
ميعاد:يااااااي ريم..اشوا جات..واحشتني من زمان عنها
رحنا وسلمنا عليها وسألتها على مناف لأني ما شفته معهم
ريم بنعومتها المعتاده:أخذه أبوي..عقبال ما نسأل عن عيالك
رديت عليها بغيض:أقول لا تجلسي الحين أنتي وميعاد على هالسوالف
قربت ميعاد من ريم وصاروا يتساسروا وهم يضحكوا..وقفت من على الكرسي البيج:ما عليه أنتي وهي
ومشيت عند أمي..(أوووووهوو جالسه مع خالتي أم فيصل وغلا ورغد مع كذا بنت بس ما أعرفهم)
سلمت عليهم ويوم جيت أسلم على رغد..همست:اللي يوعد ما يخون يا جود
سويت كأني ما سمعت شي..ورحت جلست وسط أمي ومره عمي
خالتي بشبه أبتسامه:مبروك يا جود
ردت امي قبل ما أفتح فمي بكلمه:اللي يبارك فيك ..وعقبال رغد وغلا
كأن هالكلمه نرفزت خالتي بقووه:بس أحنا يا أم سعود..متكلمين في الموضوع من زمان..وتفاجئنا باللي صار
ما كنت أبي هالكلام وخصوصا ومره عمي موجوده..بس لانها كانت فاهمه السالفه من البدايه قالت:الزواج يا أم فيصل قسمه ونصيب..والله كاتب ان جود الى وائل..أدعي لهم بالخير يا أم فيصل
أعلنت الطقاقه عن دخول المعرس..فأخذت هالشي مهرب..ورحت أخذت عباتي وشفت عباة ميعاد جنب عباتي فأخذتها ورحت وين ما كانت ميعاد موجوده مع ريم
ميعاد بأبتسامه:يسملووووو ريحتيني من الروحه والجيه
نــــــــــــــاصر

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يحميك ربي من متاهات الاقدار ..
يا بهجة الدنيا ونجمة سماها 
بينك وبين العمر لو كنت بختار 
ارخصت لك النفس وعطيتك غلاها 
يحميك رب البيت يا تاج الاشعار 
يا من حروفي بك تكمل حلاهـا..
دخلت القاعه وأمي ماسكه يدي..وهي اللي وصلتني الى نهى..لما رفعت عيوني لها..حسيت أني شايفها من زمان..وأني أعرفها من سنين..صحيح أنا أعرفها من قبل..بس اللي أحس فيه غير..شبها كبير من وائل..شكلهم توم..بس هي ما قد قالت لي هالشي..بست جبهتها..وجلست جنبها
همست لها:مبروك نهى(ردت علي بالمثل)وقلت الكلمه اللي بقلبي:نهى احس أني بختنق والكل يناظر فيني..خلينا نخلص أبي أطلع
الحمدلله انها ما فهمت قصدي خطأ..وأبتسمت:يلا شد همتك ونخلص
كان الدافع لي الوحيد هنا..هو وجود أمي حولي..أمي اللي سوت أشياء كثيره عشان اوصل للي أتمناه..واقفه بشموح جنبي..كانت تقرى علي ووتعوذ من الشيطان
بعد ما خلصوا..لفت نهى له وقالت بدلع:حبيبي..أبي أرقص معك
ما كنت مستوعب كلامها..التفت يمين ويسار وقلت:ها
سحبتني من يدي:يالله ناصر قوم
سحبت يدها ليما صارت جنبي وهمست:نهى غناتي..خليها بالبيت..وربي مافيني..بعدين مافيك تزعليني مو(وغمزت لها)
هزت راسها بنعومه وقالت وهي تناظر أمي:من قدي..صار عندي أم ثانيه
بمجرد ما قالت هالكلمه كان ودي أحطها بقلبي وأخبيها:طيب ما شفتي اختي
ردت وهي تحاول تتذكر:أيووووه..شفتها هي حامل مو
أبتسمت:أيه..عقبالك
فتحت عيونها:وش عقبالك؟؟..بسم الله على عمري
هي ما قالت هالكلمه..الا وأنا فاطس ضحك..هزتني:هي..لا تضحك كذا..الحين يقولوا مدري وش قايله له
خليت ظهري مستقيم وعدلت الشماغ:زين كذا؟؟
ردت وهي تناظر للناس اللي تحت الكوشه:تهبل
..طيب يالله متى نقوم؟؟ترى جاني النوم؟؟
حسيت ان معرفتي فيها من قبل..ساعدتني كثير..حتى لو اني أطيح الميانه في أول ليله
بعد ما طلعنا..تواعدنا أن بكره نلتقي..لان النعس داهمنا
............

----------


## جنون الذكريات

لما طلع ناصر رحت عند نهى أنا وميعاد وساعدناها تلبس عباتها.لان فستانها ثقيل..وهمست في أذنها:رقصت اليوم بس على عشانك
شفت الصدمه في عيونها:لا تكذبي علي..ماشفتك!!
مدري..مدري..ليش دموعي تسيل..مين اللي سمح للجمود أنه ينهار مين؟؟..ضمتني نهى:وربي ما شفتك..أن شاء أشوفك بالعرس..جود انا ضامتك ضميني
حسيت أني أختنق والدنيا حولي سوداء..ودي بسبب واحد يقول؟؟ليش أبكي وقدامهم كلهم؟؟ليش
رفعت نهى صوتها:جود أنا أقولك ضميني
أبتعدت..وطلعت برا القاعه..شفت سعود ينتظرنا وهو يناظر الساعه
سعود بطفش:تأخرتوا؟؟وين أمك؟؟
ما كان ودي أرد ويسمع نبره البكى في صوتي بس قلت:مدري..الحين تجي
رفع صوته بقوه:كيف ما تدري..صار لي زمان أنتظركم..بعدين ما تدري
ركبت السياره بدون ما أرد عليه..حسيت ان كل الرجال اللي برا سمعونا..وبعدين حتى ما بارك لي..أنا أخته..تسندت على زجاج السياره..وبعد عشر دقايق جات امي تقول:جود كيف تطلعي وما تخبرينا..جلسنا ندور عليك
مدري ليش غيرت السالفه وناديت عبود يجلس جنبي..وصلنا البيت وعلى طول رحت غرفتي..وأخذت شاور سريع..من بعدها تلحفت ببطانيتي ونمت
يوم الجمعه
جلست على صوت ميعاد وهي تهدر فوق راسي..فتحت عيوني..وكأنها ما بغت على الله هالشي يصير
ميعاد تشد اللحاف:قومي الناس تغذت وخلصت وانتي لسى نايمه
تو أتذكر أن أبوي قال أنه الغذاء عندنا بالبيت..قمت بملل..الحين أكيد جدتي مجهزه الاسطوانه مثل دايم..وسألت ميعاد:وش ألبس؟؟
ناظرت ميعاد في نفسها:ألبسي مثلي (كانت لابسه ثوب نعوم لتحت الركبه..ولونه وردي فاتح)

----------


## جنون الذكريات

أخذت لي ثوب يشبه ميعاد..ودخلت الحمام توضيت..وطلعت فرشت سجادتي البيج..صليت الصبح والظهر والعصر لأنها فاتتني(استغفر الله دايم أحط لي المنبه..بس الامس نسيت)
دورت جوالي بمكانه المعتاد..بس ما لقيته..طلعت برا..وشفت نور غرفه فراس شغال..دخلت وكان خالص من تغير ملابسه:هلاااا
أبتسم أبتسامته العريضه..وفتح يدينه:تعالي يا عروسه..مبروك
رحت عنده وأنا خجلانه:الله يبارك فيك
أشر على جيب بنطلونه:ترى جوالك عندي؟؟
رفعت حاجبي:ليش؟؟
..مريت من الصبح عند غرفتك وسمعت الجوال يصيح..دخلت عليك لقيتك نايمه..واللي يتصل رقم..رديت عليه..فطلع وائل
طلع التلفون من جيبيه وحطه في يدي:العصر بنطلع..أنا وأنتي وهو..زين؟؟
رفعت كتوفي:مدري..رح أسأل أمي وأشوف
طلعت من الغرفه..ونزلت الصاله سلمت على الكل..وجلست جنب فجر:شخبارك فجر؟؟
شكلها كانت متحمسه تشوفني وتسولف على أمس:ما عليك من حالي..وش هالحركه اللي سويتوها الامس..والله أنك خطيره يا بنت عمي(وباستني)مبروك تستاهلي كل خير
أبتسمت لها:الله يبارك فيك ..عقبالك
دفتني من كتفي وهي تتكلم بهمس:شكلي بطوف عمتي..وبصير عانس العيله
حطيت يدي على فمها بمزح:اااش لا تسمعك..والله لتسوي سالفه
رجعت شعرها عن عيونها..ولمته بملزم:جزاتي بعد..بأزرها
لفيت راسي يمين ويسار:الا وين ورد ما أشوفها؟؟
..مدري..يمكن مع شغالتكم بالمطبخ..أقول قوموا نطلع الحوش..وانتي الاء جيبي معك علبه فاضيه..بنلعب لعبه الجرأه والصراحه
صفقت ميعاد بقوه تأيدها:ايوووووه..من زمان ودي ألعبها ومحد راضي
وراحت الى فجر وحضنتها بمزح:يا حبيبتي دايم فاهمتني
نطت نهى من على الكنب:هاااا..أشوف في مؤامره..يا تلعبوا نظيف يا لا
غمزت الاء بعد ما جابت علبة مويه فاضيه:واثق الخطوه يمشي ملكا
طلعنا الحوش..وسوينا دائره مكونه من خمس بنات
رفعت الاء يدها بأستسلم:اللي يجيب علي السؤال بذبحه
وقفت فجر والاء تحتها..ومسكت أبت ثوبها بتهديد:شوفي يا تلعبي عدل يا أنسحبي من الحين
أبعدت الاء يد فجر:ياشريره زين خلاص بلعب عدل
فرت فجر العلبه وجات عند جود وميعاد
ميعاد بتهديد:تبي سؤال جرأه والله صراحه
رديت بهدوء:لا والله مافيني على الجرأه..خلينا صراحه أهون
ميعاد تغمز لها:وش الصفات اللي تتمنياها في وائل..والصفات اللي ما تبيها
..أمممممم..عاجبني مثل ما هو
..أحم أحم

----------


## جنون الذكريات

((هل ما زال الحب يتوالد؟؟))
ليش الدنيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا كذا؟؟
الجــــــزء الثامن



كلهم تغيرت حياتهم..كلهم مشغولين..مزحومين..كلهم صارت عندهم مسؤليات..الا أنـــــا..أكبر مسؤلياتي((أحدث مواضيع الاعضاء))..اللي صاروا يقلوا يوم ورى يوم..المنتدى كان ساخن بالزيارات والمواضيع الجديده اللي تشغل وقتي..واليوم..أخر موضوع من أسبوع مرتكز في القمه محد حركه..قفلت لاب توبي بملل..ياريت تنكسر وتريحني منك..بس..بس..لالا..مقدر على بعده..احسه جزء مني..ودي أعيش حياتي طلعات وناسه..ودي ببنت تفهمني..ما تتركني..ولا أحد ياخذها مني..أنتوا تفهموني؟؟
لبست عباتي وأخذت جوالي..طلعت من الغرفه حتى بدون ما أغير ثوب البيت..شفت رنا في الصاله ترسم..قلت في نفسي..ياريتني مثلك..أعز ناسي رسماتي..لوحات أفتخر فيهم..يضيع وقتي..بس أحس بأنجاز..دوم أمي وأبوي يحاربوني على جلسه النت اللي تدوم بالساعات..ما يدرو أن هالشي فوق أرادتي..ولو الود ودي أكسر الاب من اليوم
قلت بصوت هادي عشان لا أخوفها:رنا..وين نهى عنك؟؟
رفعت شعرها عن عيونها وناظرت فيني والريشه لسى بيدها:في المجلس..مع ناصر..أنتي وين بتروحي؟؟
هزيت كتوفي بمعنى مدري..وجلست على الارض..وأنا متسنده على برواز الباب..اللي يشوفني..يستغرب جلوسي في ذا المكان..مسكت رقبة ثوبي وقلت بقهر:طفشانه..ملانه..أبي أغير جو..زهقت من البيت..وين أمي؟؟
رجعت أندمجت في اللوحه وهي تتكلم بتقطع:رااحت هي مع أبوي..يشربوا شاهي عند بيت عمي؟؟
فزيت من مكاني:عمي أبو سعود؟؟
ما ردت علي..كان ودي أخذ الريشه وأخربش اللوحه من القهر..ومن برودها:هي رنووووووه..بيت أي عم؟؟
قامت من عند لوحتها اللي على الارض..ودفتني من ظهري:أوووهو أذيتيني.خليني أركز..بيت عمي أبو وسام..خلاص؟؟
لفيت عليها وأنا أبعد يدها:وش رايك تروحي معي بيت عمي أبو سعود؟؟
رنا:الى مين بتروحي؟؟تو طالع وائل..أكيد راح عند جود
حسيت بالاحباط:معليه بروح..على الاقل مع الاء وايمان

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بعد تفكير..وأنا أدعي ربي أنها توافق..هزت راسها وراحت تلبس عباتها..وأنا دقيت على أمي وقلت لها رح نروح بيت عمي..بس اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه أحبطتني أكثر وقالت:أن الليله العشاء عند عمي أبو وسام..وأكيد هم رح يروحوا وألتقي فيهم
طبعا أكلت تهزيئه من رنا..كله عشان خليتها تلبس عباتها قبل ما أتصل..بس جلست أترجها نطلع من بعض الحديقه ونغير جو..والله مليت حسوا فيني؟؟
طلعنا برا الحديقه..أبتسمت وانا أتصنع على نفسي قبل الكل أني طبيعيه
لفيت الى رنا اللي كانت وراي وترشرش المويه على الزرع:يالله الحقيني
هربت وانا أضحك وكأني طير هارب من قفصه..ورنا وراي تركض..فجأه ما حسيت بنفسي الا الدنيا ظلام وطحت على الأرض:اااااااااااي ركبتي؟؟
جاتني رنا وهي تزفر بقوه من التعب..ومن انفاسها أكتشفت أني أركض بقوه:تعورتي؟؟
دمعت عيني..لفيت وجهي عشان لا تشوفني رنا..أعرفها رح تفضحني عند كل البيت..بس ما قدرت..شهقت بقوه..وضميتها وصرت أبكي:جود أنخطبت ومرح تفضى لي..أصلا هي من أول مو فاضيه لي..ونهى اللي كنت أتكلم لها عن الاشياء اللي تضايقني..ما عدت أثق فيها..لأنها دايم تحب تفضحني مدري ليش..حتى فجر حاولت أكون قريبه منها..بس أكتشفت أنها ما تناسبني..ااااااااااااااااااااه وصديقاتي كلا أنقبلت في كليه..الا أنــــــــــــــــــا..لمين أشتكي؟؟وين أروح..لا تتركيني!!
مسكت يدي وقومتني بدون ما تتكلم..دخلنا البيت..ورحت الدرج أركض لين وصلت غرفتي..طحت على السرير ولاب توبي جنبي..حضنته بقوووووه:حتى انت رح يجي لك يوم تخرب وتتركني
رميته بقوه على الجدار..بس الظاهر طاقتي كلها راحت في البكاء..لان الاب توب ما صار له شي..دخل علي الغرفه وائل..وتفاجأ بشكلي..شعري لازق في وجهي من الدموع..وعيوني متنفخه..وأنفي ما كان أحسن منهم..فهو يصلح حق مهرج من كثر مو محمر
تقرب من السرير بشويش:ميعاد وش صاير؟؟
تعودت على وائل حنون..يختلف عن محمد 180 درجه..وبمجرد ما فكرت كذا زادني الموضوع قهر..بس الحين رح تنسنا..ورح يصير الحنان الى ام الحنان جود
..ما أحبكم..ما أبيكم..أكرهك..ليش خطبت جود..أكرهك..ليش نهى رح تزوج وتتركنا..أكرهكم كلكم..أطلع برا وخليني
جلس على السرير وقال بهدوء:ليش تكرهينا..لأنا حبينا نفاجأك وجيناك(ورفع صوته شوي ينادي جود)جود تعالي!!
دخلت الغرفه وهي مبتسمه وفي نفس الوقت تسوي زعلانه وهي ضامه يدينها لصدرها:يعني أروح بيتنا خلاص!!ما تبيني ؟؟
بعد تفكير رديت:الا أبيـــــــــك..بس مو وائل معك
رفع وائل حاجبه:أفااااا..الحين أنا اللي خسران بنزين وجايبها من بيتهم..بعدين ما تبيني..يا ثنينا يا لا وش رايك؟؟
ضميت المخده لصدري:خلاص أجل..أخذها وأطلعوا
قربت جود مني ورفعت شعري من على وجهي:ميعاد..وش فيك؟؟..أفتكرت الحين رح تستانسي..هذا وأنا جايه بيتكم بدون ما أقول لأمي..تدري لو دروا أني جايه مع وائل مرح يرضوا..بعدين تقولي كذا؟؟
رد وائل قبل ما أفتح فمي:هي هي..أنتي وش تقولي؟؟وليش أن شاء الله ما يرضوا؟؟
لفت جود عيونها تدور أجابه وقالت:يخافوا تخطف بنتهم..بعدين من وين يجيبوا جود ثانيه؟؟
دخلت رنا الغرفه زامه شفايفها:معليه لكن..تجوا حق ميعاد أما أنا لا
وائل:مقدر على الدلاعه..زين وش رايكم نطلع(وهو يحرك راسه للباب)
قمت من على السرير ورتبته:أمي تقول أن العشاء الليله في بيت عمي أبو وسام
جود:ايه صح!!
وائل:زين انا بروح أخذ شاور..رنا أنتبهي لجودي زين؟؟
رفعت جود حاجبها:اش معنى مو ميعاد؟؟
وائل يمد يديه بطريقه مفترسه:لان ميعاد تعض(وطلع من الغرفه)
فكت جود عباتها وانسدحت على السرير بتعب:فيني النوم
فتحت دولابي اطلع ملابس حق الطلعه..ومن التعب جلست على الارض ورقبتي تناظر في الملابس في الرف الثاني..لفيت وجهي لوجود وقلت:اعترفي وين طايره أنتي وائل من الظهر؟؟
تمغطت وهي تثاوب:أممممم..بس رحنا تغذينا بمطعم تو فاتح جديد..ودرنا في السياره وهذا أحنا جينا
هزيت حواجبي لها وأنا اناظر في وجهى وأبتسم:مافي شي كذا والله كذا؟؟
حسيت أنها فهمت لي..بس ما تبي تبين:أنتي وش تقصدي؟؟
رجعت لفيت أتأمل في الدولاب..ووقفت على طولي وأخذت ملابس عشوائيه:لا بس أبي أقولك..من بعد ما شفت وش سوى وائل في لعبه الصراحه..ما عاد أستبعد شي
رمت علي الخده بقوه..ورنا تضحك:يا هبله..ياغبيه..يا أم السعف والليف..وش هالكلام؟
تركت ملابسي على السرير وصرت أمثل الدور وأنا أكلم رنا:أجل شفتي يا رنا..اثنين توهم أمس مخطوبين..تقول لهم وحده اللي هي انا..في لعبه مثل لعبه الصراحه والجرأه..جود بوسي وائل..تقول لا لا(قربت من رنا كأني أمثل دور وائل)ويجي الفارس الملثم..ويقول لا تزعجوها..هذا الطلب حقي انا:أموووووواه
رفعت جود صوتها بصراخ:يا ميعـــــــــــــــــــــاد يا بقره
دخلت علينا نهى:وش صاير..أووووووه جود عندنا..من زمان القمر ما بان
لفت جود ظهرها عن نهى بزعل:أنا اللي ما أبان والله أنتي
مسكت نهى كتفها وقالت:بلا دلع ..جواد وش فيك تصارخ من شوي؟؟
شالت جود يد نهى مع على كتفها وعضتها بقوه:كم مره قلت لك لا تقولي جواد
ردت رنا بتحذير:صحيح..أن سمعك وائل ليذبحك
أشرت نهى على رنا بمعنى ذوقينا سكوتك:ما قلتي ليش جود تصارخي؟؟
قربت أنا لهم وأنا أمشي مثل عارضات الازياء:لا لا جود لا تتعبي نفسك وتقولي(كنت أدري أنها مرح تقولي..قلت كذا بس عشان أغيظها)..أنا أقولك يا نهى..بس الحلوه والقمر وأم السعف والليف اللي هي انا..كانت تشرح وش صار يوم كنا بالحديقه ببيت عمي
نهى بأبتسامه عريضه:أيوووووه..يا حليلها تستحي بنت عمي
سكت وأنا أقول:أقول أسكتي..أكيد أنتي المخفي اعظم
دخل وائل بعد ما طق الباب..وهو ماسك المشاطه ويضبط شعره
رحت بعجله للحمام:يوووووه تأخرت(وأشرت بيدي)بس شوي بلبس
طلعت من الحمام(الله يكرمكم) وانا مالي نفس أطلع من البيت..وفي نفس الوقت مابي أجلس وأقابل النت..ما لقيت بالغرفه غير جود..اللي استعدت ولبست عباتها كانت واقفه عند المرايه تعدل حجابها:وينه وائل..شوي هنا شوي طاير؟؟
رفعت كتوفها:مدري شكله راح غرفته..بقوم أشوفه!
سكرت عليها الطريق وأنا ماده يديني:هي هي ممنوع
جود:أوووووهو ميعاد خليني..مالي خلق أهواش
تركتني وراحت وأنا بدون ما أحس بنفسي فتحت الابتوب..وأنتبهت الى نفسي وصرت أتأفف..دخلت على منتداي المفضل..شفت رساله شخصيه جديده..فتحت الرساله..كنت متوقعه أنها من (المشاغبه).كذا أسم عضويتها..علاقتي معها حلوه..من خلال الردود على المواضيع..كانت كل مناسبه ترسل لي تهاني وأنا نفس الشي..فتحت الرساله
هلا بأختي (الحساسه)
بصراحة أنا حبيت شخصيتك..وأتمنى أتعرف عليك
فاذا كان أنتي نفس الشي
هذا أيميلي اذا تحبي
Hotmail.com@...............

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ما فكرت في الموضوع لأني سمعت صراخ نهى..انه هم طالعين..وانا لسى ما لبست عباتي..سكرت الابتوب بدون ما أطفيه..وطلعت بسرعه
ريــــــــــــــــــم
طقت روحي من الملل..ان رحت الجامعه ما سلمت..وأن جات الاجازه ما سلمت
رفعت رجولي على الكنبه وجلست متربعه:يمه زهقانه..طفشانه..حسوا فيني أبي أطلع..أبي أشم هواء
أم مناف تدخل الأبره في الخيط..عشان تركب أزرار قميص مناف:هذا الحوش عندك..روحي شمي هواء
غيرت وضعيتي..وأنسدحت:اااااااف..يمه لا تتمسخري علي..جد زهقانه..مافيه الا مناف أن رحت بلعب معه..قام يكفخني
أم مناف:طيب قولي لي وش أسوي؟؟عندك حل؟؟
أبتسمت وهي تدري..أنا الموضوع صعب:أيه..أشتروا لي جهاز كمبيوتر..أبي أشوف الدينا..أبي أدخل اللي يسموه النت..وأمممممم..أبي أروح البحر..البر..أي مكان المهم أغير هالروتين
وقفت امها وهي تنزل الخيوط اللي علقت بتنورتها البيج:ريــــــــــــم!!(وكملت بنبره تهديد) لا تكلمي أبوك في هالشي..سامعه؟؟
ما رديت عليها..ولقيت وجهي للمخده..كررت علي الكلمه:ريم سامعه؟؟
..أيوه سامعه
غيرت نبرت صوتها الى حنيه:والله لو نقدر يا ريم ما يغلى عليك..بس هذا أنتي تشوفي أبوك الدوام هالكنه..ومن يرجع ينام..وش تبي بعد يسوي لك..يموت عشان تنبسطي!!
..الله يخليه لنا..طيب أمي خليني أنا ومناف نروح السوبر ماركت اللي عند البيت..على الأقل نشوف الشارع
بعد ما وافقت..أخذت مناف ورحنا على السوبر ماركت وأنا أمشي شوي شوي..والله ما ودي الشارع يخلص..تذكرت جود..فطلعت جوالي من جيبي..وضغطت أتصال..بس ااااااااااااااااه يالقهر(الرقم محظور)..خلص الشحن..ولازم أعبي من جديد..صحيح أنا أقتصاديه بمكالمتي..بس من قرادة الحظ ما يمديها وتخلص
جر مناف عباتي:أتصلي بكلم عبود صديقي
نزلت لمستواه..وبتسه على خده:يا بعد عمري منوووفه وصديقه..بعدين نكلم..الحين تعال نشتري حلاوه(الجمله الاخيره قلتها عشان أحفزه)
دخلنا البقاله..وراح مناف يشتري له من اللي يحبهم قلبه..اما انا رحت عند الثلاجات..أخذ لي عصير تفاح..اخذت لي والى مناف معاي..ولما جيت ألف بارجع..مسكني احد من فمي..ويده الثانيه على رقبتي..حسيت كأني في فلم رعب..أو كابوس..بعدت اليد اللي حاصرتني..أبي أصرخ بأسم مناف:مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنـ ــــــــــــــ ــــاف
:اااااااااااش يا حبيبتي لا يسمعك مناف
هذا الصوت أعرفه..من بين مليون صوت أميزه..صار جسمي يرتجف..حاولت أثبت نفسي..بس أنفـــــــاســــــ ــــــه كانت قريبه مني..أحسها حولي..أستنشقها!!
همس في أذني بخفه:مناف..بنودينه البيت..لا تخافي عليه
فكيت نفسي منه..بعد ما حسيت قبضته خفت: الحين أكيد أمي تحاتيني..أنا بروح!!
حاولت أركض..بس رجليني من الخوف مو شايلتني..مسكني من معصمي:وين رايحه؟؟أمشي معي..ولا أسمع منك ولا كلمه
أخذني الى سيارته اللي أعرف كل شي فيها..وأنا اسحب يدي..أصرخ؟؟
ياربي أخاف أفضح نفسي..بس أمي وأبوي..قلت له بترجي:تكفى..تكفى..وديني البيت..تكفى لا تخوف أمي علي
رماني في السياره وقفل الباب..وركب هو من الجهه الثانيه..شغل السياره وهو منفعل:أمك تخاف عليك؟؟والله أنك أم الاحساس..يا مرهفه
كتفت يديني ولزقت في النافده وكأني بكذا أبعد نفسي عنه..ومابي أي دمعه تطيح..مابي أبين ذليله..انا أقوى منه..أيه انا أقوى
وصلنا..الى مكان وسط المنطقه..لا وحوالينه الناس..مدري ليش تخيلت انه بياخذني مكان مظلم..وما فيه أحد..نزل من السياره وأنا لسى جالسه..مو عارفه وش أسوي؟؟
فتح لي الباب:لا يكون بعد تبي خدام يا عيون أمك تفتح لك الباب؟؟أنزلي قدامي
نزلت وصرت أمشي وراه وهو قدامي..كأنه عارف أني مرح أهرب..اااااااااااااه كله مني..كنت دايم مهمله في حفظ الشواراع والاسماء..وما أدل غير بيتنا وبيت جيرانا!!
دخلنا مبنى..متوسط في المساحه..وشكل أن كله شقق..أمممممم..شفت اللوحه على البوابه مكتوب((شقق النصر للايجار))..قريت الايات اللي حافظتها بقلبي..وصرت أدعي ربي..دخل(.....) أحد الشقق كانت بالدور الثاني..أو الأول..والله مدري..لأنا ركبنا درج..يعتبر حق طابق..ما علينا.. أما أنا تسندت على جدار الشقه من برا..وكتفت يديني..هذا وين رح يروح ويخليني؟؟..طلع بعد خمس دقايق..وبيده علبه مويه يشرب منها:وشو؟؟منتي ناويه تدخلي..تعالي بسرعه لا يشوفك أحد
ياريت يشوفني أحد..على الأقل أشتكي له..بس لالالالالا..مو ممكن أنا أسوي كذا في اللي حبيته..حتى لو كان حبه ماضي لي
دخلت الشقه..وسمعت صوت الباب يتقفل وراي:لا تخافي..مرح أسوي لك شي..تدري فيني..أخاف عليك أكثر من نفسي..(أشر على الكنب الاورنج اللي يتوسط الصاله الصغيره نوعا ما)..أجلسي
كان رح يمشي بس نطقت كلمتي ووقف:لو سمحت أبي مويه
هز راسه ودخل المطبخ..عرفت هالشي..لان الباب يطل على المغسله..أنتهزت أنا الفرصه وفتحت نقابي..أحاول أخذ شهيق وزفير بأقوى ما عندي..ما حسيت فيه الا هو قدامي..نزلت عيوني على الأرض..حط علبة الماي على الطاوله الزجاج اللي بين الكنب..وجلس جنبي..بعدت عنه..بس هو كان أسرع مني..مسكني من كتوفي:ريم..طالعيني؟؟
حسيت قلبي يطق بقوه..تذكرت أمي..أبيها..الحين أبيها..سالت دمعتي على خدي..مسحها بأبهامه ..رفعت عيوني..وشفته يناظرني..عيونه محمره بقوه وما أخبي عليكم..مليانه دموع..حتى يدينه اللي قابضه على كتوفي بقوه كانت ترتجف:ريـــــ ــــــــــم..بليز..ضميني
قمت من الكنبه بسرعه..والخوف يزيد أكثر وأكثر:وديني البيت تكفى
ما امداني اخلص كلمتي..الا جرس الباب يدق..أنفاسي ضاقت علي..أحس أني أمثل دور بأحد المسلسلات..(ياربي سترك)..راح عند الباب..وناظر من العيون..ولف يكلمني وهو يأشر:أدخلي هذي الغرفه بسرعه!!
دخلت الغرفه..كانت ظلمه..الا من ضوء خافت..الان ستارة الغرفه مفتوحه..دارت عيوني بالغرفه أدور مفاتيح الأنوار..فتحتهم..ووضحت لي الغرفه أكثر..لونها أحمر مع أبيض..تبين أنها غرفه شاب في عمر العشرينات..لان فيها شويه فوضى..وملابس هنا وهناك..شفت قران صغير على التسريحه..ورحت له بخطوات سريعه..كأنه الحامي والمنقذ للي أنا فيه..مسكته وضميته لصدري حيل..وأنا أستنشق الهواء بقوه..طلعت مني كحه قويه..بس سكرت فمي بيدي..وسمعت الصاعقه:أرجوك لا تدخل..هنا زوجتي
هذا مين يكلم؟؟ووش يألف؟؟
..أقولك لازم نفتش الشقق كلها..والأمر عليك وعلى غيرك..خلنا نشوف شغلنا
..بس هذي أعراض..وأنا ما أسمح لكم
..طيب روح نادها وأحنا نفتش الغرفه 
بمجرد ما سمعت هالكلام..لفيت أدور نقابي..بس ااااااااااه..شكله برا من شوي..تغطيت بجزء من الحجاب..فتح لي الباب وقال بصوت صريح وعالي:في حراميه سارقين شقة جارنا..والشرطه جاين يدورن يمكن الحرامي متخبي في أحد الشقق..لأنهم محاصرين العماره..ولا أحد طلع منها!!
ما رديت بكلمه..بس طلعت من الغرفه ووقفت جنبه:أبي أروح البيت..بسرعه خذني
لف علي ويسوي نفسه يتكلم طبيعي:خذي هذا جوالي كلمي أمك..وقولي لها كلها نص ساعه وأنا عندك
أخذت الجوال..والله لولا الحاجه ما أخذته..بس وش أسوي اذا جوالي المنحوس ما دور يحظر المكالمات الا اليوم
جيت أدق الرقم..وساعتها بس أنتبهت للخلفيه حق الجوال..حسيت بغصه..هذا طول عمره وسخ..وما يفكر بأعراض الناس..كيف يحط صوره جود عنده..لا وبعد بالواجهه..رميت الجوال من قهري على الجدار..وهنا الكل التفت..قلت بصوت مصطنع:سوري طاح من يدي بدون ما أحس
ودع (....)الشرطه بعد ما تأكدوا أن ما فيه في الشقه الا أحنا..وحمدت ربي أنهم ما طلبوا بطاقات ولا شي..قرب وهو يبتسم:ولوو حلالك الجوال وصاحبه
..أنت ما تفهم..أقولك خذني البيت
أشر على عيونه وهو يقول:من عيوني..يالله أمشي
...........................
ناصر وحمد في أحد المقاهي المطله على الكورنيش
حمد حاط رجل على رجل ويعدل الجمر على معسل التفاح..وهو يزفر دخان أبيض..
حرك ناصر يده يمين وشمال يبعد الدخان عن وجهه بعبوس:اااااااااف..حمد وش صار فيك..لا مو هذا صديقي اللي يخاف يشوف السيجاره..الحين يشرب معسل
تسند حمد على المسنده المخمل وقال:هذا يا حبيبي..فعل ماضي..أما الحين انا وش ماخذ من الدنيا..ولا شي
هذا هو حمد صار له فتره على هالحاله..ولا أحد داري وش فيه..حتى ناصر حاول يفهم منه..بس ما قدر
أبتسم حمد أبتسامة سخريه وهو يقول:اليوم بروح أسهر مع الشباب..وش رايك تجي معي!!
عصب ناصر من كلامه زيادة:تراك أذيتني شباب وشباب..أي شباب ذول اللي تعرفت عليهم في يوم وليله
طلع حمد الخمس مئات من جيب ثوبه العلوي:شباب يجي من وراهم فلوس..ولا أكبر مدير راتبه في الشهر مثل راتب يوم لي!!
قام ناصر..وهو يشيل جواله ومفاتيحه من على الطاوله اللي قدامه..وحطهم بجيبه:انا ماشي يا حمد..واذا صحيت على نفسك..تعال خبرني..تراني أنتظرك
قال أخر كلمتين بغصه..هذا تؤام روحه..في يوم وليله ينقلب عليه..ااااااااااااااااااااه..ليش الدنيا كذا؟؟
راح عند الكورنيش..وأنسدح على العشب الخصب..مو مبالي بنظرات الرايح والجاي..اللي مبسوط..واللي حزين..واللي جاي يعمل سبور..كلن يغني على ليله..ناظر في القمر..هذا أنت يا قمر..مثلهم كلهم..كل يوم لك وجه..بس الا حمد..سحب العشب بأصباعه بقهر..وناظر فيه كأنه ضحيه بين يديه..قتله ودمره..بعد هالأفكار السخيفه بنظره..وطلع جواله اللي كان هديه من نهى((n81
ضغطت أصابعه الازار بسرعه كبيره..وصار يتجول بين الأرقام الصارده..(حياة الروح)..ضغط أتصال..وأنتظر الرد..(مشغول)..(ااااااااااااف هذا وقتك يا نهى تقفلي في وجهي..تراني متضايق..بليز ردي)
...................
في صالة بيت أبو وسام
كانوا الحريم متجمعين في الصاله..والرجال بالمجلس
الجده ممدده رجولها بوجع:ااااااااه الكبر شين..من امشي خطوتين..تعبت من هالرجول(وطلعت علبه الفكس من جيبها)..تعالوا يا بنات أهمزوني!!
حطت الاء يدينها على بطنها من كثر الضحك:ويلي يا أمي..وين ما تروحي ذا الفكس في جيبك ههههههههههههههههههه
رفعت فجر أكمام بلوزتها الطويله..وسوت مالت على الاء وميعاد الفاطسين ضحك:أنا أهمزك يا جده(وباست راسها)
مسحت الجده على شعر فجر:ويه الله يخلي لي هالبنت..متى أشوفك عروس على ذيك الكوشه الصفراء
ميعاد تمسح دموعها من الضحك:ههههههههههههه..وش جايك يا جدتي اليوم صايره تنكتي كثير
..روحي بس يا ميعادوه..لو فيك خير كان جيتي همزتيني!!
قامت ميعاد تسوي أن فيها خير:أنا من عندي أغلى من جدتي..مددي أرجولك الثانيه بس مددي
ضربتها الجده على كتفها:تعالي يا أم محمد شوفي بنتك..مسويتني مسخره اللي ما تستحي
ألتفت أم محمد لميعاد وهي تشرب من الشاهي اللي بيدها:ميعاد يا مهبوله..قومي بس قومي..شوفي عمتك هدى..من العشاء أختفت
الجده ساده أنفها من ريحه الفكس القويه:قومي صحيح..ليكون بس قتلت نفسها
قربت ميعاد من أذن جدتها وقالت بشويش..وفجر تقرب تبي تسمع وش رح تقول هالمهبوله:دامك ما تحبي ريحته..ليش تحطيه؟
مسكتها الجده وحضنتها>>لان ميعاد حجمها مره صغير وما يبين أن عمرها 19 >>وباستها بقووه على خدها..وميعاد ترافس برجلينها:اااااااااااااااه يا قلبي..كل هذا بوسه يا جدتي..خلاص..بموت
فكتها جدتها ونقزت للمرايه تشوف وجهى:يا ويلي..أمااااااه شوفي وش سوت فيني..صار خدي أحمر من هالروج اللي من العصر الأموي
ضحكت أم محمد عليها وهي تقول:تستاهلي..جزاك
أخذت أكلينكس من العلبه اللي جنب جدتها بحذر حتى ما تحس فيها..وتمسكها مره ثانيه..وصارت تمسح خدها بقووووه..وهي تروح غرفه عمتها هدى اللي بدور الثاني
دخلت الغرفه..وكانت شبه مظلمه ما عداء من نور الابجوره الورديه اللي بجنب السرير..وسريرها فاضي..بس الاب توب محطوط على السرير..وهو شغال..قربت ميعاد منه بدون ما تشغل الأنوار..لان عمتها تحب الظلام..وما ترضى أحد يفتح أنوار غرفتها..وجلست على السرير تناظر صفحات الانترنت العديده المفتوحه..وأول وحده فيهم..كانت لسى تتحمل..جلست تنتظرها تفتح..ولأنها حست أن هدى بالحمام..عشان لما تطلع تخليها تنزل معها تحت..أنفتحت الصفحه..نقزت ميعاد من المنظر المقزز اللي تشوفه قبالها..وحست ببطنها ينعصر من الألم..قامت ركض وطلعت من الغرفه..وقفت على الدرج وهي حاطه يدها على قلبها من كثر ما ينبض بشده..وش هاللي تسويه عمتي؟؟..حست أنها تعبانه فجلست تهدي أنفاسها..(يالله رح أنزل وأقول ما شفتها بالغرفه وخلاص)..نزلت بصمت..وجلست جنب جود ونهى وهي تقول لأمها:ما شفت عمتي بالغرفه..يمكن تاخذ شور
التفت جود لي:وش فيه وجهك محمر
ضحكت بأصطنع:هههههه..أنتي أدرى من روج جدتي
دق جوال نهى فقالت:هذا ناصر يتصل..أنا بطلع الحديقه اكلمه..لان في هذي الهيصه مرح أسمع شي!!
نهى وهي تفتح الباب اللي يودي للحديقه بأبتسامه:هلا حياتي
ناصر بغصه:نهى
راحت نهى لعند الازهار اللي زارعها الجد في أركان الحديقه وهي تلمسهم بنعومه:ناصر حبيبي فيك شي؟؟
..مدري والله مدري..حمد كل يوم يتغير أكثر..وأنا ما عندي غير هالأخو..نهى ما أبي أفقد حمد الأخو مابي
جلست نهى على الكرسي البلاستك وهي ترفع خصلاتها عن عيونها:ناصر..صدقني هذا شي طبيعي..تجي على الانسان أوقات يتغير فيها..بس أنت أصبر عليه..وأوقف معه..وعسى الله لا يفرقكم
طلع وسام من باب المجلس وهو يلتف يمين ويسار..يسمع صوت همس..وحروف متقطعه..بس ما يدري من أي جهه!!
لبس نعاله(الله يكرمكم)اللي على باب المجلس ولف ورا البيت..بس اللي شافه خلى خطواته تخف..ويتخبى ورا الحيط

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الجزء التاسع
هل ما زال الحب في توالد؟؟




وســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام
سبحان من خلق هالملاك..مع ان جمالها جدا عادي..بس فيها شي حلو..حركاتها حلوه..حتى أبتسامتها..اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه عمري ما شفت وحده..وحسيت قلبي طار عندها..شفايفها شي عجيب..قال ايش قال نانسي وهيفاء..تعالوا شوفوا اللي قدامي..أنا لازم أعرف من هي..أمممممممم يمكن جود..بس لالالاجود أصغر..هذي شكلها أكبر..يمكن ميعاد..ايه شكلها ميعاد..وسويت بيدي حركه يعني لقيتها..تحركت من المكان بسرعه قبل لا يشوفني أحد من الشباب..أنا أصلا ليش طالع من المجلس..خل أرجع قبل لا يشكوا فيني..رحت المجلس وجلست في نفس مكاني قبل شوي وتكتف وأنا أفكر..ويمكن حتى أحرك شفايفي..هالبنت خلتني أهلوس..(ضرب محمد يدينه في بعضهم وطلق ضحكه ساخره):سامر وين الببسي؟؟
حكيت شعري ببلاهه:ها..وشو..ايه ايه الببسي..رجلي تأمني مافيني أروح
ضحكوا عليه الكل ومن ضمنهم أبوه وأعمامه
قام فراس من مكانه وتقرب جنبه وهو يمثل دور الأم:ومن قال لك يا بابا روح البقاله مشي؟؟وبعدين تو رجولك صاحيه وش صار فيها الحين هههههههههه؟؟
حطيت يدي على جبهتي وأنا أحس بالفشله:أوووووووهو اللي يبي يروح أنا ما أبي
رفع أبو محمد بيالة الشاهي وقال:خلاص خلوه على راحته..وبعدين أنتوا دمان على ذا الببسي أشربوا شاهي والله قهوه
زفر أبو سامر وهو يحرك المسبحه بيده:اي شاهي وقهوه..قول على الأقل عصير..شباب هالايام يجيبوا لأنفسهم المرض..الله يعديهم الشر
جاء في بالي أروح أنام ..لان أحس راسي مصدع..بس عمتي الحين أكيد مستحليه غرفتي..هذا هي كل مره تجي بيتنا أو أي بيت من أعمامي..معها لاب توبها...وثيابها عمتي شكلها عندها هوس نظافه..بس ليش تختار غرفتي تجلس فيها..مو غرفه فجر..أو تجلس مع الناس..شلت الفكره من راسي..وقمت لعبت مع الشباب ((كيرم))

في داخل الصاله
ميعاد للحين تحس بالخوف وأكتافها تهتز..ضغطت عليهم عشان يوقفوا شوي..بس ما قدرت..همست لجود..اللي كانت تضحك على تعليقات جدتها مع فجر.ومو منتبهه لها
هزت ميعاد كتف جود بهدوء..فناظرت فيها جود بتسائل:أبي أقول لك شي؟؟
قالت جود وهي تلف نفسها بحيث صارت مواجهه لميعاد:قولي!!
رن جوال جود بنغمة وائل..رفعت التلفون:هلا وائل
سمعت ميعاد صوت وائل ..لانها كانت قريبه وهو يقول:يالله جود أنا على الباب طلعي
شعرت ميعاد بالاحباط ..ضربت فخذ جود وهي تقول:اوووووهووو مو أنتي طول اليوم معاه..وش يبي الحين
قالت جود وهي تلبس حجابها وتناظر بالساعه:كلها نص ساعه وراجعين والله
تسندت ميعاد على الكنب وهي متكتفه ومربعه رجولها فوقه
قربت جود لها وهي تقول:صدقيني بس شوي وبجي..وبسمع سالفتك..واذا ما قدرنا الليله..أنا أدق عليك بعد ما أرجع..وعد!!
ماردت ميعاد عليها..فطلعت جود بعد رنات وائل المتتابعه..ولقت سعود على باب الصاله من برا..مع أنها متغطيه بس عرفها من هيئتها..ومشى كم خطوه لين وصل لها:أنتي وين رايحه؟؟
ردت بدون نفس لان اسلوب سعود ما يعجبها ابد:طالعه مع وائل
حط سعود يدينه على خصره:بس أنتي من العصر معاه..روحي أدخلي داخل..ومافيه طلعه
ضربت جود بكعبها الارض:والله أمي وأبوي وراضين..أنت وش عليك
أشر بحاجبه وهو يقول:خلصيني داخل..لا الحين برفسه أطيرك
ولما شافها وائل مطوله وهي تكلم أخوها..طلع من السياره وراح جنبهم:ها وش عندكم تسولفوا؟؟
سعود:كنت أقول لها ترجع ومافيه تطلع
رفع وائل حواجبه بأستغراب:وليش أن شاء الله..أنا قايل لها تطلع..مو من حقك تقول كذا!!
قال سعود بقهر من اسلوب وائل:شوف اذا صارت ببيتك قول هالكلام..يابيبي
أنقهرت جود حيل من كلمته..ما كانت تتمنى يقول هالكلمه ابد..وخصوصا وهي موجوده..لانه أكيد رح يتضايق
سحبته من يده متوجهه لسياره وهي تقول الى سعود:أعلى ما في خيلك أركبه
ضحك سعود بقوه..خلت كل اللي حوله يلتفت له:صدق أنك بيبي..أجل بنت تقودك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضغطت جود على يد وائل وهي تقول:ما عليك منه..هو دايم يحب يستفز الي حوله
ترك وائل يدها وراح لباب السواق وركب..شغل التكيف لانه يحس بحراره
جــــــــــــــــــود
ركبت السياره وأنا مقهوره من كلام سعود..سندت راسي على الكرسي..وقلت:سوري وائل..كله مني..لو ما زودت أنا كلام ما كان قال كذا
لف علي وهو ماسك الدركيسون وهو يقول : صحيح هو ولد عمي..بس أنتي زوجتي..محد له دخل!!
ابتسمت من تحت الغطاء وأنا اقول برقه:خلاص حبيبي..أنسى..ولا تكدر نفسك عشاني
ما رد علي..وطول الطريق وهو ساكت..أحترمت سكوته..وصرت أناظر الشوارع..وأنا أفكر في اشياء كثيره
وصلنا الى طاولتي العزيزه اللي ناويه أجي لها من العصر..نزلت من السياره..وأسرعت في مشيتي..لين وصلت لها وجلست..جاء وائل وراي وهو يضحك:ول ول ول..كل هذا حب فيها!!
زفرت بقوه وأنا أتأمل هالمكان وقلت:ااااااااااااااااه يا وائل..هنا أحس حياتي..ودنيتي..هنا بس أحس أني مرتاحه..ومابي أمشي ولا خطوه
جلس جنبي وهو يقول: كل هذا غزل فيها
أبتسمت وانا الف وجهي للجهه البعيده عن وجه:هنا جود هيصت..وهنا كبرت..وهنا شافت شباب وتمسخرت..وشافت شباب وتدلعت
مسك دقني بيده ولف وجهي ..كنت أحس أن داخله ضحكه بس مو قادر يطلعها:جودي حبيبتي..بلاها هالكذبات زين؟؟..أخاف بكره أولادي يتعلموا من أمهم!!
وقفت فوقف وراي..وتقربت من البحر..لين جلست قريب من المويه وأنا أقول بشويه حزن: أنت ما تتصور جود اش كثر تعذبت منك!!..كنت كل ما ابي التفت أشوفك قريب..وأن بعدنا..كنت أشوف عيونك تتبعنا..مع كذا ولا يوم..حاولت أخلي حبك يكبر في قلبي(نزلت دمعتي وأنا أقول)..كنت أخاف من شي أسمه حب..خفت أحب وأتدمر..خفت أحب وأكون لغيرك(رفعت عيوني وشفته يتأملني بصمت..حطيت يدي على عيونه وقلت:كفايه لا تناظري ما أعرف أتكلم كذا؟؟)
مدد وائل رجلينه..لحتى صارت أقدامه في المويه وقال وهو يرفع بصره للسماء: خفتي تكوني الى فيصل؟؟
حطيت راسي على كتوفه وقلت:مو شرط فيصل..يمكن غيره..المهم ما كنت أبي أشعر بالاحباط..ومابي أحب لكم يوم..وأعيش حزن لسنين قدام
رفع راسي فضحكت وأنا أقول:لا يكون بس راسي ثقيل
هز راسه بالنفي وهو جاد:لا بس أبي أشوف وجهك..تدري جودي يمكن البنت تحب غير الشب..أنا بقول هالشي وأنتي ثاني شخص تسمع هالكلام!!
رفعت جواجبي باستنكار وقلت:ليش من الاول؟؟
لم رجلينه لصدره وزفر بقوه:أحلى وأغلى أنسان بحياتي
..طيب من هو؟؟
قطع كلامي وهو يقول:أنتي أسمعي وش رح أقول..والشخص بعدين أعلمك من هو!!
جودي..أنا كنت أحس الحب شي كريه..لانه يعذبني..لانه يبكيني في كل ليله..لان فيصل كان يحارب حلمي..وحاول يقطع كل حبل أحس فيه الامل اللي رح يوصلني لك..كنت أحس قلبي يتقطع..كان ودي أبعد عن كل الدنيا بس أشوفك حولي..كنت أتمناك في كل ضيقه أحس فيها لو أنها صغيره(تنهد بقوه)
حطيت يدي على فمه وهزيت راسي:مو مهم تعبير حبيبي وتتعب نفسك في ذكرى وأيام أنتهت..وهذا أنا لك وبين يديك..دام حلمك تحقق(غمزت له)حافظ عليه
تاهت عيونه في مياه البحر..وظلام السماء:خايف يا جود خايف..جود أوعديني ما تتركيني مهما صار
قرب يدي لعند قلبه وقال:حسي
فتحت عيوني على وسعها:وائل اش فيك هدي..والله لو تركض مو كذا..خلاص لولي (ورفعت صوتي وأنا أمد يديني لسماء وكأني أمثل) أوعدك ما يفرقنا غير الموت
رن جوالي..فطلعته من جيبي..وأخذه وائل وناظر في الاسم (ميعادي)..حط على لسبيكر وقال:هلا ميعادو
سمعنا صوتها الخافت:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..كنت أنتظر صوت أنثوي..طلع لي
قطع وائل كلامها:لا تكملي..قصدك طلع لك صوت ولا أحلى
زفرت ميعاد:يا شين الثقه..وائل وين جود..أبيها..وبقول لك أبوي من العصر يسأل عنك ونقول مع حبيبة القلب..أحترم نفسك وودي البنت بيتهم
حسيت في عيونه الكره الى هالكلام:ميعاد اذا متصله عشان كذا فقفلي قبل الا اقفل في وجهك
ضحكت ميعاد :أنا اسفه يا حبيبي..بس قلت حرام البنت ما شافت أهلها من خطبتم..وبعدين خذها بيتهم أنا ابي أكلمها على راحتي!!
أشر وائل الى جود..يعني بزنطها.فضحكت جود وهي تقول:هلا حبيبتي ميعادو..اش أخبارك هههههههههه
صرخت ميعاد من سمعت صوتها:جود وين اللي بترجع البيت وتكلمني..أشوف شفتي وائل ونساك الدنيا

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جود بالنفي:مو كذا ما نسيت ولاشي..بس قلت لما ارجع البيت..صدقيني ما نسيت
قرب وائل منه التلفون وقال بصوت عالي:الا نسيت أحد يشوف وائل ويتذكر وحده مثلك..يالله خيتو مع السلامه.الوقت المحدد أنتهى
قفل التلفون وضيق عيونها:تحبي ميعاد؟؟
زميرت شفايفي:اااااااااااااااه ميعاد أختي وحبيبتي وأموت فيها..ونهى كل شي في دنيتي
ابتسم حتى بانت غمازاته:ووش جاب طاري نهى؟؟
مديت صبعي على مكان غمازاته:ياااااااااي يجننوا(وابتسمت).ابي ولدي يصير فيه كذا
مسك يدي:اصلا ولدنا بيطلع غير شكل
غمضت عيوني تأكيد لكلامه:طيب بقول لك وش جاب طاري نهى عشان لا تقول أتهرب..لان نهى وميعاد خواتي..ولهم نفس المعزه..عشان كذا ذكرتهم
غمزت لي وقال:هذا عاد جواب دبلوماسي..طيب يالله نقوم لا يقتلني أبوك
...............
((هذا الجزء من القصه جريئ نوعا ما..ويطرح قضيه..مدري اذا رح تتقبلوه أو لا..بس هدفي طرح القضيه ومعالجتها لا غير))
هـــــــــــــــــدى
دخلت غرفه سامر..أحسها تناسبني بهدوئها..وألوانها..وكل شي..جلست على السرير وفتحت لاب توبي..أنفتح واحد من ايميلاتي الكثيره تلقائي((عدد المتصلين 5))
بمجرد ما شافوا حالتي((متصل))
تتابعت المحادثات...ضحكت بهستريه وأنا أضرب السرير بيدي..اااااااااااااه شو هالكلام..قلت بصوت مسموع وبلهجه اللبنانيه(هيك الناس اللي بتفهم)وختمتها ببوسه لشاشه الكمبيوتر..أي واحد فيهم أكلم؟؟
عقره بقره................(ايوه هذا)
غنج ودلع وخفه دم..وين بتلقى أحلى؟؟
هاااااااااااااي مااااااي فرند
في هذه اللحظات جاتني اشاره على أنه يغير نكه الى(مشتاق الى &&& يا سحر)
مشتاق الى &&&يا سحر
مرحبا بهالطله سحوره>>سحر..كان أسمي المستعار..واللي كان أغلب مترددين مواقع(الخراب)يعرفوه
حطيت له وجه خجلان وقلت شو هالنك العجيب
أرسل لي بوسه وقال:وين الجديد سحوره..صار لنا زمان ما شفنا صور جديده؟؟
كان تأخيري في عرض الصور الجديده لي بالمنتدى..بس عشان أشوف رح يسألوا أو لا؟؟بس شفت الأقبال عليهم كثران..وخصوصا من الشباب
..أنتظروا علي شوي ورح تشوفوا صور وأفلام فيديو ما صارت
مشتاق الى&&& يا سحر
..بليز سحووووره..أبي صوره لي مخصوص(وجه يغمز)
حسيت أني مشتهيه جد أصور..بس المكان والزمان ما يناسب..ما حسيت بنفسي الا وأنا بالحمام(أكرمكم الله)شلحت ثيابي وطلعت الى الغرفه..فتحت عيوني على وسعها وأنا أشوف الباب مفتوح على الخفيف..شلون أنا نسيت أني أقفله..ركضت له وقفلته مرتين..فتحت الأنوار عشان تضبط الصوره..فتحت شنطتي البيج وأنا أبتسم لصوت المحادثات الكثيره..طلعت النقاب ولبسته..جلست على السرير وصرت أصور نفسي وأنا أفكر وش رح تكون ردة فعلهم على صور مثل كذا
قربت مني الاب توب بعد ما التقطت خمس صور الى مواضع مختلفه مني..وغيرت النك نيم حقي الى(شكولاته ساخنه)
أرسلت الصور الى كل الموجودين..اللي ردوا علي بأنبهارهم على الصور..زادت أبتسامي ومسرع ما اختفت وأنا اشوف الساعه تدق على 12 ..قفلت لاب توبي..وأنا أحس قلبي منقبض..هذا حالي في كل مره..أحس بالراحه من اللي أسويه..لكن مسرع ما ينقلب خوف وقلق وتوتر..وحاله نفسيه غريبه بعد ما اقفل الاب توب..لبست عباتي ونزلت لهم..جلست بصمت..وأنا أسمع أحاديثهم السخيفه بالنسبه لي..لين رحت البيت
...........

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ريـــــــــــــــــــــــم
بعد ما نزلت من سيارة اللي ما يتسمى الخايس..مشيت كم خطوه لين وصلت الى باب البيت..شفت سياره أبوي موديل 76 على الباب..ضربت خدي بكفوفي..الحين وش أقول؟؟وش أسوي؟؟..قريت المعوذات ودعيت من قلبي..سميت بسم الله وفتحت باب البيت..عمي الصغير عندنا بالبيت..وهذا أنا أشوفه قدام عيوني..عمي الصايع الضايع..اللي كمل 35 بدون وظيفه!!
الظاهر محد أنتبه لي..بس صوتي صدح في أرجاء البيت بعد كلماته اللي كل شهر متعودين عليها..جاي يطلب من أبوي فلوس سلف..ههههههههههههه..ليش من وين رح يحصل فلوس عشان يرجع اللي تسلفهم:تعب أبوي حق عياله وبس..مو كل شوي أنت راز الوجه لنا تبي فلوس..كان فيك خير روح أشتغل
ما حسيت الا بتقدم عمي لي..ويعطيني ذاك الكف..كان يكلمني وهو يناظر أبوي بعيونه الحمراء البارزه:هههههههههههه..هذا الادب اللي علمته بنتك
ما حسيت بهالكف ممكن يوقف في طريق اللي نفسي أقوله:كذا ياقليل الذوق تكلم أخوك اللي يصرف عليك..كذا تكلم اللي ينقص من مصروف عياله عشان يعطيك
طلعت أمي من المطبخ وجرتني من يدي معها:خلاص ريم هدي
دخلتني المطبخ وعطتني كاس المويه:خلاص ريم..هدي وجلسي..عيب عليك ترفعي صوتك عند اللي أكبر منك
شربت شوي من المويه وحطيت الكاس على رفوف المطبخ القديم:يمه..عيب اذا كان عمي يعرف العيب..يعني هو اعمى..ما يشوف كيف حالت أبوي..ما يشوف كيف تعبان في وظيفته..وفوق هذا جاي يطلب..هو رجال يقدر يشتغل ويصرف على نفسه
حطت أمي يدها على خدها:هو جاي يقول يبغى يعرس..ما يبي مصروف
ضحكت بسخريه:هههههههههههه..عشان نبتلش فيه وفي مرته فوقه..يمه أنا مثل عمي انسان غبي ما شفت..كيف يعرس وهو ما يقدر يصرف على نفسه
تاهت عيون أمي في الفراغ وقالت:لا تنسي هذا أخوه..وأبوك ما يقدر يشوف أحد من أخوانه يطلبه ولا يساعده..لا تقولي هالكلام..تراه يضغط أبوك أكثر..ويحسسه أنه منقص في حقكم
عضيت شفايفي بقوه وقلت بداخلي(والله أن كلامك يا يمه صحيح..الحين أبوي بقول أنه مقصر علي..ياربي ليش أنا مسرعه كذا)
دخل أبوي وهو ماسك مناف من يده اليسار:لو سمحتي يا أم مناف سوي لنا شاهي
ناظر فيني أبوي وقرب باسني على جبيني وطلع..ترك مناف يد أبوي وقال لي:فتح؟؟
كان في يده حلاوة..ابتسمت وفتحتها له وقلت:من عطاك؟؟
هنا التفت أمي وقالت:ريم أنتي وين تأخرتي..وخليتي مناف يدخل لوحده؟؟
حسيت قلبي يطق بقوه..واللي جاء في لساني قلته:شفت بنت جيرانا بتدخل بيتهم..جلست معها في حوشهم نسولف شوي
سحب مناف الخصله اللي على عيوني>>الظاهر أنها قاهرته..صرخت فيه..وقمت لحقته..بس هو كان أسرع وراح لأبوي بالصاله
ضبطت أمي الصينه وقالت:الله يسعدك خذيها لأبوك
سحبت بكلتي الزرقاء ورفعت شعري كله على فوق ورجعت حطيتها:يمه..مابي أروح..(وحطيت يدي على رقبتي)..صحيح هو عمي بس ودي أقتله..أو أشوفه يتعذب قدام عيني
فتحت أمي عيونها على وسعها:ريم وش هالكلام عيب
أخذت عباتي من على الكرسي وقلت:يمه أنا بروح غرفتي..سامحيني مرح أقدر أخذها لهم
......................
((بعد أسبوع من الأحداث))
..يالله يا نهى تأخرتي!!
طلعت نهى من باب البيت وشكلها كانت تركض..ركبت السياره:ااااااااااااه السلام عليكم
لبست النظاره الشمسيه..وعدلت المرايه اللي قدامي..ضغطت على البنزين ومشينا:وعليكم السلام
نهى تلعب بالدبله بين يديها بتوتر:والله خايفه
لفيت على الشارع اللي ياخذنا الى بيتنا:ههههههههه..أمي وخواتي يخوفوا؟؟..لا بس لان اول مره..بس أنتي خلك طبيعيه(ضربت يدها)..ماله داعي هالتوتر
وقفنا على باب بيتهم الصغير:ناصر مابي خليه مره ثانيه..أحس قلبي يضرب بقوه
ناظرت في ساعتي السوداء:نهى بلا دلع..حرام أمي كل يوم تتغذى الساعه وحده والحين 3 (ومسكت يدها)وربي أمي ما فيه أطيب منها..ورح تشوفي
دخلنا البيت..وأم ناصر بالمطبخ تضبط الغذاء..رحنا لها
..بوووووووووه..يمه هذا أحنا جينا
حطت أم ناصر يدها على قلبها:الله يغربل ابليسك فجعتني..وأبتسمت الى نهى..وهي ماده يدينها..راحت لها نهى وضمتها:هلا والله بمرة الغالي
رفعت أم ناصر صوتها:يا بنات تعالوا ساعدوني نحط الغذاء
وقالت بهمس وهي تسحب يد ناصر:أقول يا ولدي..تعال بس نحط الغذاء..غيذاء ولدها مريض ومو راضي يسكت من صياحه..وسمر شكلها نايمه تعبانه من الحمل
رفعت أكمامي..ولا يهمك يا أمي..الا يشوف من يحط الغذاء كل يوم غيري..أشرت لي أم ناصر..روحي يا أمي الصاله أجلسي..لا تصير ريحتك طبخ
أبتسمت نهى بخجل :لا عادي..بساعدكم
قربت من أذنها وأنا ماسك ملعقه الغرف:روحي..شوفي غرفتي قبل نجي..ثاني غرفه على اليسار
رفعت كتوفها دلاله على النهي..أعطيت المعلقه أمي وسحبت نهى وأنا أقول:لحظه بس يا أمي وجاين
سمعنا صوتها وهي تضحك:نهى لا يهبل فيك ناصر أعرفه ترى..شيطان من يوم يومه
لقيت وحده من خواته في الصاله مع طفل..الظاهر أنها غيذاء..سلمت عليها..ردت بخجل وهي تنزل بلوزتها السماويه:معليه على هذا الاستقبال..بس هالولد مجنني
..لا عادي ولوو
دخلت غرفته المتواضعه..وكان بأمكانها النفي أن مثل هالغرفه عندنا بالسعوديه..مدري ليش تفكر كل الناس مثل بعض..أبتسمت أبتسامه كبيره وأخذت نفس وهي تجلس على الكرسي الخشب:غرفتك حميميه
الظاهر ما كان سامعها..لانه سرحان..رفعت صوتها:ناصر ناصر..حبيبي اش فيك؟؟..ناصر لا تشغل فكرك بحمد
كتفت يديني وأنا أوقف قدامها:واعدته اليوم أني أروح معه لأصحابه الجديدين
سحبت يدي وهي تقوم من على الكرسي:طيب..زين ما سويت..يالله نصور خل نروح الى أمك..تركنها لوحدها
...................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

&&في بيت أبو فيصل&&
غلا تقلب المحطات بملل وهي تقول:أدعي ربك أن أمي توافق على طلعه بكره..نفسي أنبسط!!
رغد جالسه على الارض وفي يدها ((براون))تنظف رجلها:ااااي ااااااااي ااااااااي..شوفي الساعه كم وأخوك للحين ما شرف ولا خبروه..ما شكلنا بنطلع
عدلت غلا من جلستها بعد ما ضغطت الحبه الحمراء في الريموت:تخيل عاد يجي وأنتي كذا..عشان تاكلي تهزيئه ما صارت
مدت رغد لسانها وهي تتأوه:أصلا هو هالايام ما يتكلم لا في الزين ولا في الشين
نزلت أمهم من على الدرج وهي تناظر رغد بعدم استيعاب:رغد.وش تسوي هنا..قومي أنقلعي عن وجهي..لا بارك الله فيك بنت
طفت رغد الاله وهي تلمس ساقها:يااااااااااااي نعومه لا تقاوم!!
مسكت غلا ضحكتها لا تجيها تهزيئه من أمها وقالت:أمي بليز نبي نروح بكره مع بيت خالتي للمزرعه..(وسحبت بلوزتها بقهر)أنخنقنا من البيت
قالت أم فيصل بغضب:الله لا يبارك الله فيها هالجود..ما خلتنا نتهنا في شي..الولد وهذا هو..من يومها يطلع ويدخل ولا يكلم أحد
سمعوا صوت الباب الخارجي..وقفت رغد بسرعه على طولها..ونزلت بنطلونها..ودخلت الاله في الدرج بأهمال..وهي تنفض يدها براحه:سلااااااام..أنا رايحه أخذ شاور
ردت غلا على أمها:يمه..ليش تدعي على جود حرام..وبعدين هي تبي ولد عمها..واللي ما يبينا ما نبيه..بس تبقى بنت خالتي
دخل فيصل وقامت له غلا ومسكت يده:تكفى فصووووول
ناظر فيها بمعني وش تبي؟؟
قالت أم فيصل وهي تتأمل الرفض من ولدها:عازمتنا خالتك بكره نطلع معهم على الجمعه في مزرعه أبو محمد..تروح؟؟
فك يده من غلا..وقال وهو يركب على الدرج بخفه:أوكي ..الساعه كم بتروحوا؟؟
أبتسمت غلا بأنتصار:الساعه سبعه الصبح
..أوكي جلسوني(وكمل طريقه الى الغرفه)
ما صدقت غلا على الله أنه يسكر باب الغرفه حتى تصرخ بفرحه:ووووووووووووووويه بنطلع..بنطلع..يا ناااااااااااااااس بنطلع
حدت أمها من النظر فيها:غلا..رح تصحي أبوك من الصراخ!!
رمت بوسه على أمها وركبت الدرج:رح أروح أخبر رغدووووووووه
دخلت غرفه رغد وسمعت صوت المويه..راحت عند باب الحمام..وهي تلعب في المقبض(ووووووووووه أنفتح الباب)
صرخت رغد:هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
قفلت غلا الباب وجلست على باب الحمام تضحك:هههههههههههه سو ههههههههههه سوووووووري والله مدري..بعدين أنتي ليش ما سكرتي الباب
ردت رغد بقهر:يا بقره يا غبيه..مدرررري نسيت..مالت عليك..وش تبي؟؟
غلا:ووووويلي..بمووووووت..رغدووووووه بكره بنطلع..رح نروح المزرعه هيييييييييييييييييييييه
صرخت رغد في الحمام:هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يه
همست غلا:يا هبله لا تصرخي في الحمام بعدين مدري وش يصير فيك
حطت رغد يدها على فمها وقالت بصوت خافت:هبلتي فيني يا مجنونه..يالله أذلفي خلني أعرف أتحمم!!
...................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الساعه 9 و45 دقيقه..كان حمد ينتظر ناصر عند باب بيتهم..بعد تخووف ناصر طلع من البيت وركب السياره وهو يسلم..أستغرب ناصر الوضع..السياره مليانه صناديق..وأشياء ما يعرف ليش هي هنا..وأصلا وش هي؟؟
وقفوا عند طريق مظلم..نزلوا من السياره..وناصر ورى حمد.. من الضياع يلتفت الى المكان الغريب..أحد يجلس هنا؟؟
حمد بثقه نافخ صدره:خلك يا ناصر وراي(وربت على كتفه)..وأوعدك أنك تحبهم مثلي.
دخلوا في فتحه ضيقه..الظلام فيها دامس..شغل حمد المصباح المحمول
نـــــــــــــــاصر
حسيت أني أمشي في قبر..من كثر مو ضيق ومظلم..أنتهى هذا الممر بساحه..أقدر أقول هنا مزرعه كبيره..شباب نايمين على الحصير..وشباب يطبخوا أندومي..وشباب يلعبوا ورق وصوت ضحكاتهم يتعالى..شباب كثير..رح حمد داخل الحوطه اللي جالسين فيها الشباب اللي يلعبوا ورق..وهو يصفق يدينه:يالله يا نواف..متى يخلص العشاء تراني جووووعان موووووت
أشر له بيده بمعنى بعد شوي
جلسنا وعرفهم علي :شوفوا يا شباب..هذا رفيق دربي من يوم أنا صغير..هذا نصووور الغالي..عاد نبغى نعلمه على الشغل تمام..وراه بيت وزوجه!!
كلمني شخص (استغفر الله)شكله مثل الشيطان..هيئته مخيفه..شنبه طووووويل وبدون لحيه..شعره صاير بس كره من الوسط والباقي مافيه..لابس ملابس البيت..وشكله كاب عليهم شي..مدري يمكن ببسي:شوف يا ناصر..دامك جاي من طرف الحبيب حمد..فأكيد أنك موثوق بس ايش يا شباب!!
ردوا كلهم مره وحده مثل طلاب الروضه اللي يتبعوا استاذهم:الثقه عندنا أهم شي..والسريه التامه
ضخم صوته وهو يضحك:ههههههههههههه..ايوووه هذا تقدر تقول عنه شعارنا..وعشانك رح تنضاف لنا من اليوم..رووح يا بندر جيب حصيلة الأمس!!
راح بندر الى غرفة بابها صغيره في طرف المكان..وفتحها بمفتاح القفل الاصفر..دخل وجاب قطعه قماش..وحطها في الوسط وهو يفردها..فلووووس؟؟
ايوووه اللي داخلها مبالغ باهضه ..عباره عن رصات من الخمس ميات..أخذ
قائدهم رصتين..ورماهم في وجهي:هذا حلاوة معرفتنا بس!!ومع الأيام..انت وشطارتك يا الحبيب
تركت الفلوس..بعد ما طاحوا على الأرض وتسندت بخوف..حرااااميه..أتوسلك ياربي..أتوسلك أن لا يغريني المال..أتوسلك
ناظرت في حمد بنظره مقززه..جايبني عند هالصيعه..اللي مو مربين!!لالالا ضعوا هنا خط أحمر
التربيه ليس عامل أساسي..بعض الناس أهلهم ونعم الناس..من البيت للمسجد..بعضهم أبهاتهم أئمه مساجد..وانت يا حمد..كيف تنضم الى هذه الفئه؟؟كيف تترك أمك بعد ما مات أبوك..كيف تخونها بهذا التصرف؟؟..كيف رح تواجهها
جاب الشاب اللي يطبخ..والله نسيت أسمه..المهم جاب الاندومي في صحون صغيره..وتجمعوا كلهم عليه..كأنهم في مجاعه؟؟يمكن أكثر..ليش يا ناصر ما تتكلم؟؟ليش ما تكون أنت الهادي لهم بعد ربهم؟؟
سمعت صوت سيارات الشرطه في أنحاء المكان..تفازعوا الشباب..ذكروني بالحروب اللي أشوفها بالتلفزيون كل يوم..كلا في ذا الوقت كان في همه..كلا شاف له طريقه يهرب فيها..منهم من نجاح ومنهم من كبلتهم الشرطه..وأنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
..............................
صباح يوم الخميس الموافق
12/4/1425ه
على الساعه 10 تواجد الكل في المزرعه..الاء ورنا داخل بركه السباحه
راحت الاء الى رنا اللي جالسه على السرميك ورجلينها بالمويه..ودفعتها داخل المويه..والان كان هالشي فجئه لرنا فستغرقت دقيقه لين ضبطت وضعها في المويه وأرتفعت..وهي تبعد شعرها عن وجهى..وتتفنس بقوووه:الاووووووووه يا بايخه..تخيلي أني مت!!
رفعت الاء يدينها فوق..ورمت نفسها في المويه:أنا أدري أنك شاطره بالسباحه..لا تخافي مرح تموتي
دخل عليهم عبدالله..وهو يبكي
قربت الاء من الحاجز وقالت:عبود وش فيك تصيح؟؟
رد عليها وهو يفرك في عيونه ويبكي بدلع:أبي أسبح معكم
ضربت الاء يدينها في بعض:أحلى يا بابا..عبدوووووه روح عني مو فاضيه أجلس أتأملك كل شوي..قول الى ماما الاء ما رضت!!
طلع وهو يمد لسانه لها وراح عند أمه:الاء..ماتبيني
مسكته ام سعود من بطنه وجلسته على حظنها:خلك هنا..خلاص عبود تأدب..قلت لك لما تكبر وتصير مثل بابا تسبح..زين؟؟
هز راسه وهو يحاول يفك نفسه من بين يدينها
في الجهه المقابله..جود جالسه مع نهى وميعاد وغلا..أما رغد مو متعوده على جلست الصبح..ونامت..قامت نهى وهي تشد يد جود:جود قومي أبي أتمشى برا..قبل لا تصير الشمس حاره
طلعوا مع بعض..وراحو مكان بعيد عن الصالات..وجلسوا على الرمل
جود بحماس:نفسي أسوووي أكشن غير شكل..وأهيص
نهى وهي تلعب بالرمل:انا نفسي أجلس معك وبس..أمممممممم..شكلنا يا جود كبرنا..تخيلي يجي وقت ما أعرف أتكلم معك كلمتين على بعضهم من هيصة أولادنا
أبتسمت جود:أنا عن نفسي..مابي أجيب أولاد من بدري(وحركت عيونها بدلع)لساتني صغيره...الدور والباقي عليك
سوت نهى لها..مالت:أسمعي صوت رنا والاء من المسبح..الهبلان يصارخوا(وطلعت جوالها من جيبها..تعطي نفسها أمل يرن جوال ناصر)
أن الرقم الذي طلبته ليس موجود بالخدمه:ااااااااه يا جود..وهذا ناصر شاغل بالي..من أمس وأنا أدق عليه..ورقمه مغلق..مو من عوايده!!
..تلقيه طالع مع اصحابه ومافيه شحن..مافيه الا الخير
غمزت نهى لها:ايه من قدك وائل وهذا هو معك
..اسكتي بس .اصلا اليوم بكبره ما لمحته(رن جوالها..وكانت أمها)
..هلا يمه
أم سعود بعصبيه:جود..تعالي خلصيني أخذي عبود ولعبيه..بس مخلينه علي..تعبت انا
قفلت التلفون بعد ما قالت الى امها انها رح تجي:نهوووووي..بس ثواني أجيب عبدالله وأجي
شافت في طريقها فيصل يكلم بجواله تحت ظل وحده من الشجر..مريت بسرعه منه..بس كان أسرع مني و............................................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الجزء العاشر
((حقا ما زال الحب يتوالد!!))

غمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوض


قفلت التلفون بعد ما قالت الى امها انها رح تجي:نهوووووي..بس ثواني أجيب عبدالله وأجي
شافت في طريقها فيصل يكلم بجواله تحت ظل وحده من الشجر..مشيت بسرعه..بس كان أسرع مني وقال بطريقه يتصنع فيها البرائه:جود..وقفي مكانك..عندي كلام ولازم تسمعيه
جــــــــــــــــــود
مشيت خطوتين لقدام من بعد ما وقفني صوته الضخم..في نفس الوقت هو تقدم..وسحبني من يدي الى وحده من الغرف اللي تعتبر من المخازن بالمزرعه..تركني بوسط الغرفه..وهو يرفس أكياس الشعير بعصبيه:وأخيرا جاء اليوم اللي حصلت فيه فرصه أكلمك
تكلمت وأنا ألتفت يمين ويسار وبالي مع وائل..ايش رح يكون شعوره لو يدري بالموضوع..أو حتى يشوفني:فيصل..ما اتوقع لي معك اي كلام
سحب واحد من الاكياس وحطه ورى الباب وجلس عليه:رح أشوف كيف رح تطلعي(وصرخ بقوه)مو انا اللي يلعبوا معي مو أنا..حلوه منك الثلاث شهور..متفقه مع حبيب القلب وخالصه..لا تسوي نفسك البريئه..لأن أكثر من نذالتك ما شفت
نزلت راسي وتسندت على الجدار..الكلام معه مرح يفيد..واصلا لو أتكلم وش رح أقول..أخاف أتكلم وتكرهوني؟؟أنتوا تحبوني صح!!
..الحب في هالزمن غلط..وخصوصا من بزر مثلك..تلعب مع مية حبل..والكل يثقوا فيها..هههههههههههههههههههه..(تقرب ليما صار واقف قبالي)..عيونك حلوووين..بس الدموع فيهم كذبه..(ضربني على راسي)..أصحي..بطلة روايتك أنسيها..فكري قدام..كيف هههههههههههههههه..كيف وائل رح يشوف حقيقة حبيبته المررره..تستاهلي كل اللي يجيك
رن جوالي نغمه وائل..القهر مالكني..وللحظه ما حبيت اكون المضحيه..مثل بطلتي..وأخبي على وائل الموضوع..لالالا كنت أنا..رفعت السماعه..ونظرات فيصل الساخره لساتها متوجهه لي..يفتكرني بخبي وأخاف..تكلمت بسرعه:وائل أنا بالمخزن اللي عند أشجار الليمون..فيصل حبسنـــــــ>>سحب فيصل التلفون..ورماه على لجدار اللي جنبي تماما..لدرجة أني خفت يجي وجهي..مد صبعه السبابه قدامي وقال:صدقيني يا جود..أن ما خليتك تندمي على تحطيم قلبي..ما أكون المهندس فيصل..سحب الكيس من عند الباب بقوه وطلع..جلست على الارض..وغمضت عيوني أحاول أستوعب..كنت أبي أبكي..بس شكل الدموع محاربتني..فتحت عيوني على صوت لهثات وائل وهو متسند على برواز الباب ويناظرني..وتكلم بصوت واطي وهو منزل عيونه للارض:وش صار
لميت قطع جوالي من على الارض وتقربت عنده..التفت لي وقال:أنا رايح مجلس الرجال بعدين أشوفك!!
انصدمت..وش صار له..توقعت رده فعله غير..يسأل..يصرخ..أو يمكن يقتل فيصل..مو..مو..مو بس يسأل وش صار..وبدون ما يعرف الاجابه يروح..ضبطت حجابي ورحت الى أمي..الي عصبت على تأخيري..أخذت عبود ورحت فيه الى الألعاب..ماودي أرجع الى نهى الحين الان مزاجي معفوس..غير حركت وائل اللي ما ادري وش يقصد فيها..حطيت يدي على قلبي..من صرخت ميعاد اللي جات وراي تفاجأني:ميعادووووه وش هالحركات..مافيه دواء يخفض مستوى الصوت..لو يخليك خرسه
ضربتني على راسي وهي تتحلطم:أحم أحم..والله من كثر حنتك على صوتي..أخاف يجي له يوم وما يطلع
حركت المرجوحه بقوه الى عبود وقلت:هذي الساعه لمباركه..الا تعالي قبل لا انسى..وشي ذي السالفه..اللي من زمن جدي تبي تقوليها
طلعت لسانها تغايضني وقالت:مو قايله لك..واصلا المكان مو مناسب
ناديت ايمان اللي كانت تلعب..والحمدلله ربي هداها ورضت..تلعب عبود معاها
سحبت ميعاد وقلت بصرامه:مو على كيفك..الحين رح تقولي!!
ميعاد:طيب خل نجلس!!
جلست ميعاد..وأما أنا حسيت أن راسي يدور..فحطيت راسي على رجل ميعاد..وصرت أناظر فيها وهي تتكلم..كل اللي شدني..صوتها الهادئ والنادر اللي حسسني بشي خطير..بعد ثواني حطيت يدي على فمي..وقمت جلست قدام وجهى:ميعادو حبيبتي..يمكن هي مو قاصده تفتح كذا شي..بس بالصدفه طلع كذا..وبعدين أنتي قلتي شفتيها وتوها الصفحه تفتح
حطت يدينها على خدودي وكملت وهي تناظرني:أنا بعد فكرت كذا..بس تصرفات عمتك غريبه..وتخلي الواحد يشك
شلت يدينها وضربتهم في بعض:أحنا من زمان ندري أن فيها أكتئاب..وفجر كذا مره راحت فيها الطبيب
وقفت ميعاد بعزيمه:طيب الحين أنادي لك عاشقة الفارس..وخليها تشرح لك..يمكن تعرف شي..موهي اللي دام معها محامي دفاع!!
..ههههههههه..والله وصارت عاشقة الفارس..يا عمري ياخوي..مدري وش أخرت حب هالبنت لك
سفهتني ميعاد وراحت تنادي على قولتها..((عاشقة الفارس))..ورجعت وهي تجرها ورها:حرام عليك خلي البنت تعرف تمشي
جلست فجر وهي تتنفس بقوه..ورفعت يدينها الى السماء:يا جعل رجال يجي ويسرقك في ليله مضويه يا ميعادووه..هلكتيني يا غبيه!!
ميعاد بتهديد وهي تقلد حركات فجر:شوفي..اللي أوله شرط أخره سلام..مو تجلسي طول الوقت تأشري يمين يسار بيدك..لو ترى من الحين أربطهم..فهمينا السالفه بدون حركات
كلمتني فجر تسوي نفسها تحقر ميعاد:وش فيها هالبنت..أول ساحبتني باقي شوي ويدي تنكسر..وبعدين تهدد!!
مسكت ميعاد دقن فجر وقالت بهدوء:نبغى تعلمينا بحقيقة عمتنا هدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
...........

----------


## جنون الذكريات

رفعت كفوفي وأنا وسط الدرج:ياربي أستر علي
مع اني عارفه اللي أسويه غلط..الا أني أدعي ربي يستر علي..ضبطت كل شي بالبيت وبخرته..نزلت الصاله ورجعت اتأمل جسمي في المرايه اللي بطول الجدار:ههههههههههههههههه..شكرا لك يا أمي..صحيح عذبتيني وخليتيني فتره..أنظف وأطبخ كأني مثل الخدم أو أعظم الا أني أستفدت وصرت رشيقه من التعذيب
كنت لابسه تنوره بيضاء فوق الركب..مع بلوزه علاقي ضيقه وشفافه..وتاركه شعري الطويل مفتوح على غير عادتي
هــــــــــــدى
الحمدلله ربي..أبوي وأخيرا رضى يخليني بالبيت بروحي..فكه حتى الخدم أخذوهم..تعرفت على صديقه من أحد المنتديات اللي أنزل فيهم صوري..وطلعت في نفس منطقتنا صحيح بعيد..بس شكلها ((حررره)) مو مثلي أهلي قافلين علي..رديت على جوالي:هلا هلا غرام..أنا جهزت كل شي ما باقي الا حضورك
فتحت لها الباب ..ودخلت تمشي بغنج واضح..أكثر شي لفت نظري صندلها الكعب بلون الدم..دخلتها الصاله :حياك غرومه البيت بيتك
شالت الغطاء من على وجهى:متأكده أن ما في بالبيت غيرنا؟؟
ضحكت بدلع مصطنع:ولو..أنا ما أكذب عليك..خبرتك أهلي طلعوا المزرعه ومافيه بالبيت غيرنا
غمزت وهي تشيل عباتها:حلووو
شبكت يديني وأنا أجامل:تصدقي غرومه توقعتك حلوه من صورك الرهيبه..بس وجهك ملائكي..ماشاء الله تجنني
قلت أخر كلمه بصدمه من اللي شفته..كانت لابسه ملابس داخليه نسائيه وبس..أحس أن جاتني الدوخه وأنطميت..جات جلست جنبي وباستني على خدي:هذا من ذووقك ياقلبي
حاولت ابين طبيعيه وأن مافي شي :اش أخبارك وش مسويه؟؟
تسندت على الكنب وكتفت يدينها وهي تتأمل الديكور:بصراحه الأمس..كان يوم غير شكل..شي رهيب سحوووره
..الله يبسطك دايم..ليش وش صار؟؟
غمضت عيونها بحالميه:الأمس رجعت من رحله الى لبنان..من فتره تعرفت على واحد مشترك في القروب حقي..ومن مده وهو يطلبني أزوره وأنا أتغلى..بس قبل اسبوع دخلت في راسي الفكره..وبصراحه هو أغراني بمبلغ كبير..وكذا مبلغ ما ينرد..حجزت على أول طياره وعلى لبنان..ااااااااااااااه يا سحووووره لو تجربي!!
تلعثمت وأنا أقول:طيب كم المبلغ؟؟
حطت رجل على رجل بأغراء:الليله الوحده بعشرين ألف ريال..أحسبي أسبوع كامل..(حطت أصبعها على خدي مثل الاطفال وكملت)..كم صار المجموع؟؟..ولا تنسي هذي بدايه المشوار..مع الأيام أكيد المبلغ رح يتضاعف
وقفت وأنا أقول:عليك بالعافيه..أنا أروح أجيب العصير لك!!
وقفت ومسكت يدي:رح أروح معك(أشرت لها بمعنى تفضلي)..سحوووره وش رايك نتاجر..صدقيني الارباح أكيده..غير كذا متعه
والله الفكره حلوه..بس أهلي أكيد مرح يرضوا أطلع من البيت..لا حتى أجلس يوم كامل برا البيت..مو أسافر لبنان وأقضي أسبوع
زميت شفايفي:والله يا غرومه صعبه..تعرفي الأهل..والموضوع فيه سفر..وخرجه بالليل..مستحيل أقدر
رفعت صوتها بكبرياء:هههههههههههه..يابابا أنتي عمرك 27 سنه..يعني مو طفله تبكي لرضعه..والمفروض قرارك بيدك مو بيد أي أحد..شوفيني أصغر منك بسنتين..غير كذا ما علي من احد..وأسوي اللي أبي
حسيت بالاحباط من كلامها..وجاء نفسي أذبح كل واحد يوقف في طريقي:اوكي يا غرام رح أحاول!!
جلست على فرفوف المطبخ وهي تشرب عصير الفراوله:سحر لا تصيري مغفله..مو كافي تصويرك بالنقاب اللي يفقد الصوره حلاوتها..مو كافي هاللبس اللي عليك..أنتي متى رح تصيري جريئه؟؟
فتحت عيوني مو مستوعبه كلامها:الحين لبسي مو جريئ؟؟
نزلت من على الرف وسحبتني:سحر وين غرفتك..قال ايش قال لبسي جريئ!!
أخذت كيس من على الكنب..وأخذتها الى غرفتي..طلعت ملابس من الكيس وقالت:يالله شيلي هالزباله اللي عليك..ولبسي هذا!!
نزلت عيوني على الارض..أنا لازم أتغير..لازم أكون مثل غرام!!>>لالالالا لازم أكسر راسها وأكون أحسن منها
رفعت راسي بحماس:رح أدخل الحمام أغير ملابسي..خذي راحتك
طاحت على السرير على ظهرها وهي ماسكه ضحكتها وترافس برجلها:قال ايش رح اروح الحمام(غمزت لي وهي تقوم من على السرير)..خليك هنا..كلنا بنات مع بعضنا..وبعدين خل اساعدك باللبس
>>هذي وش تقول..استخفت؟؟..لالالالا يا هدى لازم تكوني أحسن منها..ايه والله ليش الحمام؟؟..اللي يشوف هي مو شايفه صوري بالمنتديات وشبعانه منهم..ما بقى الا وجهي..وهذا هي شافته..يعني ماله دااااااااعي!!!!!!!!
لبست اللبس وأنا أدور عند المرايه:يااااااااااي غررررومه..شي يجنن..طلعت الكاميرا الجديده اللي شريتها..صوريني كم صوره ههههههههه
((نصيحه لكل فتاه))
فالاخت المسلمة الملتزمة هي اثمن من ان تعرض عورتها على العامة , كسلعة رخيصة بخيسة
الاخت المسلمة مخلوقة غالية اكرمها الله بالجمال الخارجي والداخلي وذلك نعمة الله
فان ظهرت عورة هذه الغالية على العامة فلم تطيع الرحمن وخانت الامانة واصبحت سلعة رخيصة
وان التزمت ولم تظهر عورتها الا على من سمح لها الرحمن فلقد حافظت على الامانة

تظن الكاسية العارية ان الناس يعجبون بها , كلا ان الذين ينظرون لها ويعجبون بها ما هم الا ممن يريد سلعة رخيصة
ومن اراد من الرجال لنفسه سلعة رخيصة , فهو لا يدرك قيمة نفسه وهو رخيص
فان اردت الغالي ذو القيمة الذي يدرك قيمتك لا تكوني سلعة رخيصة كاسية عارية
كوني مخلوقة الرحمن , اساس الاسرة , مربية لاطفال الامة , غالية المقام
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وأله وسلم(("" نساء كاسيات عاريات ، مائلات مميلات لا يدخلن الجنة ، ولا يجدن ريحها ، وريحها يوجد من مسيرة خمسمائة سنة ""))
...................

----------


## جنون الذكريات

وســـــــــام
رميت كورة الطائره بقوه..مسكين فراس جات في وجهه:هههههههه..أنت مو حق لعب
خفت وأنا أشوفه يفصخ نظارته بحذر..مريت من تحت الشبك الفاصل بين الفريقين:صار لك شي؟؟
فتح عيونه وقال:وش هالعب وسامووه..كسرت عدسه نظارتي(رفع يده)..أنا أنسحب..مقد أكمل
سعود بسخريه:والله أن عقلك يوزن بلد يا دكتور..أحد يلعب بنظارته..هههههه تفكر نفسك في غرفة العمليات!!
شال وائل يده من على خده وقال الى فراس:الغلط منك..احد يلعب مع ناس أقل منه مستوى..شوفني جالس أتفرج.
سعود بغرور:صح عليك يا وائل..أجل في أحد يلعب مع أولاد يدلعوا مثل البنات(يقصد فراس)..والله ناس تبسموا ومن زود الوناسه يلعبوا بدون ما يركزوا>>طبعا يقصدني
ااااااااااه لو تدري يا سعود وش فيني كان ما حكيت..صحيح أنا أصغر منك..بس شكلي رح أجرب الزواج والحب قبلك..مدري أمي الحين فتحت الموضوع مع أم محمد والله لا..ياخوفي تقول المكان مو مناسب..ميعاد دخلت مزاجي من يوم أشوفها في حديقة بيتنا..جاء على بالي أحاول أشوفها اليوم..بس تعوذت من ابليس..وحسيت هالحركات أنا كبير عليها..خلاص كلها كم يوم وتصير زوجتي..هو في وحده تقدر ترفضني!!
صحيت من أفكاري على صوت وائل يسأل عن الساعه..جاوبته أسكته:خمس وكم دقيقه
طلع وائل جواله من جيبه:صار لي ساعتين أدق على ناصر ما يرد..هو قال أنه رح يجي لنا المزرعه..بس جواله كله مغلق!!
رد فراس وهو يلعب بالرمل برجلينه:يمكن أنه نايم..ناس وايد أيام أجازتهم ياخذوها نوم!!
لفيت وجه وائل:يالغالي وش جايك على الرجال؟؟
حسيت في رده العصبيه:يعني ما تشوفه؟؟كيف جالس لوحده..هالمغرور مع نظراته..كأنا قدامه حشرات
رفعت كتوفي وأنا أبعد خصله من على عيوني..وأحط يدي على غصن الشجره:اللي مو فاهمته..ليش جاء؟؟
أنسدح فراس على رجل وائل:يمكن خواته أصروا عليه يجي!!عشان كذا هو مقهور.
دورت محمد وسعود بعيوني..وأنا توني أنتبه من عدم وجودهم:وين راحوا الشياب؟
قام فراس وهو يتثاوب:شكلهم دخلوا يشوفوا المباره..الحين رح تبدى!!أنا بقوم أدخل أنام(أشر لنا بيده وراح)
جلست على الكرسي الخشبي اللي بدون مسند جنب وائل وحطيت يدي على كتفه:وش فيك ياخوي..اللي يشوفك ما يقول هذا خطيبته (وغمزت)معاه في نفس المكان
حسيته مكتئب وماله خلقي..حتى اجوبته يا معصب يا يسكتنا فيهم..طلعت جوالي ودقيت على فجر:هلا فجور..أنتي وين..زين معاك جود؟؟..طيب قولي لها وائل يستناها عند ملعب الطائره..ايه الحين..يالله باي
لف علي وهو مقهور:ليش سويت كذا؟؟
وقفت وسحبت خشمه:ياغبي لا تخلي(أشرت على فيصل) وجود مثل هالاشخاص..يقهرك..عيش حياتك
مشيت شوي ولفيت له:من قدك ياخوي..أبتسم بس لا تخلع البنت من تكشيرتك
وما كملت مشي لين شفته أبتسم
..............
فجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
جات ميعاد المربوشه تسحبني من يدي..وقطعت سرحاني في فراس..كنت متأزمه صار لي فتره مو قصيره وأنا أحبه..وللحين ما يدري..أبي أسوي شي يحسسه بحبي له..ااااااااااف كم مره عطيت نهى هدايا ورسايل توصلهم له..شكل هالرجال ما يفهم..أو يمكن ما يحبني..لازم أشوف طريقه..وأسمع بنفسي أنه يكرهني..بس لا مابي أسمعها..أخاف يصير لي شي..بعدين كيف أكمل حياتي بدون شي..على الاقل أفكر فيه؟؟وأحلم بالمستقبل معه..ربي جاب هالمربوشه وأنهت هالصراع النفسي اللي أعيشه
ميعاد وهي تجرني:تعالي..عندنا معك موضوع
سحبت يدي وقلت وأنا أغطي شعري بحجابي اللي طاح:زين بس خفي على يدي شوي
أخذتني وين ما جود جالسه..وهنا حسيت بالفرحه..يمكن جايبيني يقولوا لي أن فراس يحبني..بس في داخلي أقول..والله أنك خبله يا فجر..وتفكيرك طفولي حيل
جلست وأنا أتنفس بقوه..ورفعت يدي الى السماء:يا جعل رجال يجي ويسرقك في ليله مضويه يا ميعادووه..هلكتيني يا غبيه!!
ميعاد بتهديد وهي تقلد حركاتي:شوفي..اللي أوله شرط أخره سلام..مو تجلسي طول الوقت تأشري يمين يسار بيدك..لو ترى من الحين أربطهم..فهمينا السالفه بدون حركات
كلمت جود وأنا أسوي نفسي أحقر ميعاد:وش فيها هالبنت..أول ساحبتني باقي شوي ويدي تنكسر..وبعدين تهدد!!
مسكت ميعاد دقني وقالت بهدوء:نبغى تعلمينا بحقيقة عمتنا هدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بلعت ريقي وأنا أحس حلقي جف وقلت بهدوء:حقيقة وشو؟؟
حسيت أن المكان هدوء..ما عداء صوت ضحكات عبود وهو يلعب..وميعاد تاخذ رمل من على الارض وتحطه على حضني..كنت أشوفها بس مو مهتمه..تكلمت بعد دقايق كأنها سنين من الصمت:تذكري أخر مره نجي فيها بيتكم؟؟
هزيت راسي لها بصمت وكملت:رحت أنادي عمتي هدى من غرفة وسام..لما دخلت لقيت الغرفه ظلام..أفتكرتها نايمه..توسطت الغرفه ولقيت لاب توبها على السرير..ومدري ليش جاني فضول..رحت وشفت على الشاشه صفحة نت تتحمل..لما تقربت شفت(ناظرت عيوني ثواني وقالت)..شفت يا فجر أجسام عـــ ـــاريه..شفت شي ما ينشاف(تنهدت ميعاد وقالت)أنتي يا فجر أقرب وحده لها..أنتي اللي تاخذينها الطبيب..أنتي اللي تزوريها..فهميني الموضوع؟؟
لما قالت أجسام أرتحت..وكأن شي ثقيل على كتفي وأنزاح..كنت خايفه أنها شافت صورها لو شي..بس أشوا شافت الغير مو هي!!!!!!!
هذي ميعادوه داهيه..وأكيد مرح تترك الموضوع يمر كذا..لما حسيت الثقل على رجلي ناظرت في رجلي وأنصعقت..وقفت وأنا أبعد الرمل عني:الله ياخذك..عبيتيني رمل!!
فكت جود حجابها..وحركت رقبتها يمين ويسار..تحرك شعرها:جود!!وش فيك؟؟كأنك تعبانه.
حركت راسها بالنفي وقالت:لا بس أفكر في عمتك..وفوق كذا مدري ليش عيت تجي معنا..وجلست بالبيت لوحدها
جلست وأنا أحرك يديني ومعصبه:جود..وش قصدك..أكيد قصدك أنها ما جلست الا على عشان يفضى لها الجو..وتسوي اللي تبي
غمضت جود عيونها..وكأنها توقفني عن الكلام..بس بعدين حسيت بيديني وحطيتهم بحضني وأبتسمت بخفه:مقدر عليك..خايفه على عيونك..خلاص مرح أحرك يديني!!
ساد الصمت..وتنهدت وقلت:صدقوني مدري وش أسوي معاها..عمتنا..يمكن اللي سواه جدي أثر عليها
قاطعتني ميعاد بعصبيه:كل الناس تصير عندهم مشاكل..كلنا يمكن يجي يوم ويدمرنا..المفروض في ذي الاوقات نتقرب من ربنا..ننسى الماضي بشي يفيدنا..مو نعصي ربنا..فجر أنتي وش تقولي!!
ظليت على هدوئي وكملت:كذا مره أخذها لدكتور غصب..بس هي تعاند وما تشرب الادويه..ولا تسمع كلام الطبيب..كذا مره تشكي لي..هي ما ودها تسوي كذا..صدقوني انها تزعل من نفسها..وحاولت تترك هالاشياء عنها..بس صار أدمان بالنسبه لها
حطت جود يدينها على وجهى:يا دافع البلاء..عمتي تمشي الى النار برجولها..يارب أنك تهديها
نزلت رقبتي على الارض:لا تنسوا أنفسكم..عمتنا كانت محتاجه حنان..محتاجه أنفس أرواح قلوب توقف معها..تساعدها تتخطئ محنتها..بس كلكم تركتوها..لين شافت شي يعوضها عنكم..لا تعاتبوها والسبب أنتم!!!!!..لو سمعت يا ميعاد..أن هالكلام واصل الى أحد غيرنا..لا تلومي الا نفسك
وقفت وأنا معصبه منهم ومشيت رايحه مجلس النساء..في هالوقت دق علي وسام..قفلت منه..ولفيت الى جود بدون نفس:جود..وسام يقول أن وائل ينتظرك عند ملعب الطائره
...............

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جـــــــــــــــود(2)
لمني ابدفا من صقيع الليل باحضانك
جيتك عطش منهك من نضرة اغصاني
وقفت وحتى ما كلفت أضبط حجابي..قلت الى ميعاد وأنا ملانه من نفسي:غناتي أنتبهي الى عبود..وقولي الى نهى أني مع وائل لا تقول تركتها..ولحقي على فجر لا تزعل منا
حط ميعاد يدها على راسها:ول ول عليك..كل هذا أنا أسويه..روحي بس أذلفي.
تركتها ورحت الى ملعب الطائره صرت ألتفت في أي جهه جالس وائل؟؟..شفته في أخر الملعب منسدح على الكرسي ومغمض عيونه..تقربت منه..وظليت ساكته..الحين وش أقول؟؟..أخر شي تنحنحت وقلت:وائل!!
حسيت أني مو قادره أوقف أكثر..يمكن لو وقفت أكثر..رح أبكي:أنا رح أمشي
قام بدون ما يناظر فيني ووسع لي على الكرسي..وهو يناظر الارض:أجلسي!!
جلست وظليت ساكته..يعني هو مناديني عشان يظل كذا ساكت؟؟:وائل..اذا ما عندك شي..أنا بروح!!
وبعد ما تكلم..ظليت دقايق..بعدها قرب لي..وضمني الى صدره بيد وحده:ليش كنتي معها..وش قال..هو جاء عشانك مو..ليش دقيتي علي..تبي تقهريني؟؟
رفعت راسي عشان أشوف وجهه وكيف ملامحه الحين..بس هو قربني أكثر..فماقدرت أرفع راسي وقلت:هو كان يبي
قال بصوته الطبيعي:خلاص أسكتي!!
..أنت سألت..طيب خل أشرح لك..وش صار!!
رجع قال:خلاص أسكتي
رفعت صوتي لأني عصبت:وائل..وش فيك..خليني أقول عشان أرتاح وترتاح!!
حسيت أنه عصب بقوه لانه ضغط علي بقوه وقال:ااااااااااااااااااااااااااف..جود ولا حرف!!
ولاني ما أحب أحد يعصب علي قلت:أنت بعد أااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف..ضامني بقوه بختنق..ومو مخليني أتكلم أاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف
ضحك على كلامي ورجع قال بجديه مصطنعه:أاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص
كتفت يديني وأنا مقهوره على الأقل هو يضيع وقت يتأمل السماء..مو أنا مخنوقه..ظليت كذا ربع ساعه..حسيت أني خلاص بنااااام وأفتح عيوني غصب..بعدها غمضتها..وفزعت من وائل وهو يبعد كتفي عشان يشوف وجهي ويقول:أنا ما قلت لك نامي
رجعت على نفس وضعيتي وقلت:مو أنت قلت لا تتكلمي..هذا أنا أنطميت..وأختنقت..وش تبي فيني بنام أاااااااااااااااااااااااااف أسكت(قلت أخر كلمه عشان أقهره)
قال من بعد ما حط راسه على راسي:الحين أنتي تكتبي روايات؟؟..وشو نوع البطل اللي تكتبي عنه!!
حركت شفايفي بحيره:مدري على حسب القصه ونوعها..بس بالنسبه لي دايم أحب البطل الحنون..ما أحبه رومانسي بزياده..أحبه متفهم..بالاصح أنا أحب البطل اللي أتمناه وبس..حتى لو كتبت أنه شرير..فأكون هذا البطل وهو شرير..لانه ساعتها رح يكون داخله شي يخليه كذا
..زين انا مرح أقول أني بطلك اللي تتمنيه..لأنك رضيتي فيني وأنتهيتي..يعني مافي فكه
ضحكت وأنا أبعد يده..قوم نجلس على الارض..تعبت من الكرسي..قمت ورحت تحت وحده من الشجر الكبار وأنسدحت..وهو جاء وتربع:أهااااا..شكلها طاقه عليك النعسه..عشان كذا قمتي وأنسدحتي
رفعت عيوني وصرت أناظر فيه وماعلى وجهي أي تعبير وناظرت وراه وشفت رجلين تتقدم..لما تأكدت انه فيصل..جلست وحطيت عباتي على راسي:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..أختلعت
تقرب مني وائل وأبعد العباه عن راسي:خلاص راح..اذا أرتكبت فيه جريمه لا تلوميني
أبتسمت على شكله وهو معصب وقالت:اااااايه..لا تضيع الوقت على هالغبي
تسندت على الشجره وهو يقول:أجل وش تبيني أسوي
قلت بحالميه مصطنعه: لمني ابدفا من صقيع الليل باحضانك
حرك شفايفه بسخريه:قال ايش قال صقيع..أحنا بعز الصيف وهي صقيع..قال ايش قال لمني ابدفا من صقيع..روحي بس من شوي تقول أختنقت..أختنقت..خلاص أختنقت
ضحكت بهستريه:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..اااااااااا ي بطني بموووووووت
واللي ضحكني أكثر برود حركاته..مد يدينه وقال:تعالي!!
ناظرت فيه وأنا بعدها الضحكه فيني:أخاف تخذلني!!
ناظر فيني وعلى وجهه الصدمه:أنا..أنا..أســـو(وما أمداه يكمل كلمته الا أنا عنده)
بعد دقايق قلت:اااااااااااف وائل صحيح مووووووووت حر
غمض عيونه وده يقتلني وقال من بين أسنانه:جوووودوه سخيييييييييييفه
رجعت ضحكت بهستيريه:ههههههههههههههه..مدري ليش لين جلست معك أهستر
طيب أعقلي بقول شي:أنتي من جدك..مرح نعرس لين تخلص السنه؟؟
هزيت راسي بمعنى (ايه)
..زين جودو..رح أتكلم بشكل عام..مو على أني أحبك..ولاشي..زين؟؟
رجعت هزيت راسي(ايه)
..أنا واحد مثل هالشباب..وشايف قدامه بنت..وش يقدره يستنى سنه!!
جاوبت ببلاهه:ليش..عادي!!
..يعني سنه كامله..أكيد في مره..رح أقول..ما عليك المهم أنه ما ينفع لازم نزوج
ضربته على رجله بخفه:أول كمل رح تقول وشو؟؟
رفع حاجب وقال:أني وحده هبله..يعني أممممممم..أووووهووو..يعني رح أقول أبيك
ظليت أناظره..من بعدها صرخت:اللي يشوفك ما يقول هذا ما صار له شهرين خاطب..واللي يشوفني يقول صار لها عشرين سنه معاه..لا وقاعده أسمعه بعد..شوف يا حبيبي..رح تستني رح تستني(وطلعت لساني)أنا لساتني صغيره على هالسوالف
مسك رقبتي كأنه بيقتلني:أول مره أدري أنك تسوي من الحبه قبه..خلاص أنسي هالسالفه..الحين قومي صلي..وبالليل أشوفك زين
غمزت له:اااااااااااف بعد بالليل أشوفك
ضمني من وراي:جودي وش جايك اليوم على لهبال..أشوفه زايد
فكيت يدينه وقلت:كله منك..كل ما اشوفك أستهبل..تتوقع من الحب؟؟
هالمره هو اللي ضحك بقوووه:تصدقي أنا وأنتي..صحيح صحيح صار لنا عشرين سنه..مو مخطوبين لا متزوجين!!

----------


## جنون الذكريات

فتحت عيوني لما تذكرت:وائل تذكرت شي..انت قلت لي بتقول من الشخص اللي تغليه وتخبره بأسرارك..مين هو؟؟
مسكني من يدي وصرنا نقترب من المجالس:رح أجاوبك بسرعه لان قربنا نوصل..بعدين أقولك بالتفاصيل..الشخص هو وسام..يالله روحي صلي
دخلت المجلس ولقيت المكان هدووء..ميعاد وعبود نايمين..ورغد تحوس بجوالها..سألتها:رغد وين أمي؟؟
أشرت على المطبخ:كلهم راحوا يجهزوا أغراض حق العشاء..وأنتي حضرتك توك تبي تصلي
أبتسمت ورح جلست جنبها:رغدوه..أنا بس بصلي..ورح أجلس أتكلم معك طيب؟؟
أعرفها رغد تغليتي..لو غلا أكيد ما هزت راسها بالأيجاب..طلعت جوالي من جيبي:طيب خليه عندك أخاف يطيح بالحمام(أكرمكم الله)
توضيت وصليت..ورجعت أسولف معاها..أهم شي ما تاخذ على خاطرها مني..صحيح أنا غلطت..بس هذا اللي ربي كتبه!!
طول ما أنا جالسه كنت أبعد السوالف عن الاهل..عشان ما نوصل الى اللي تبغى تسولف فيه رغد..عالاقل الحين..لان مالي خلق..خصوصا من بعد سخافة فيصل اليوم
.......................
دخلت ام ريم من الباب وهي تقول:رحمتك ياربي
نطت لها ريم وهي تلم الصوف من على الارض:وين رحتي يمه؟؟طولتي!!
جلست على الارض وهي تشيل حجابها:رحت حق أم ناصر بالحي اللي جنبنا..الله يكون في عونها..طلع ولدها حرامي!!!!!!!
قلت وأنا مو مهتمه للموضوع:مسكينه..شوفي يمه هذي
كانت مسويه بالصوف وبلون الأحمر جزء مو مفهوم:ريم..وشو ذا؟؟
..قلت بدل هالملل..بسوي قلب كبير..عشان اذا عرست جود تحطه بشقتها.
أم ريم عطت ريم عباتها:روحي علقي عباتي..الحين مدري وش حالت بنت عمها..أكيد مرح يخلوها على ذمته!!
رجعت ريم ووقفت قدام أمها:الحين هذا اللي تقولي حرامي..خطيب نهى؟؟
هزت أمها راسها:يادافع البلاء..طلع داهيه الله يجيرنا
جلست ريم على ركبها:بس والله شكله يوم الحفله..طيوب وحبوب..يالله تلاقي اللي أحسن منه نهى أن شاء الله
أشرت أم ريم على التلفزيون وهي تشوف مناف نايم على الارض..ومتغطي ببطانيه فيها رسومات اطفال:وطي على التلفزيون..والله أقولك أطفيه..خسارة كهرباء
ريــ،،،،ـــــــــم
رحت غرفه أمي وعلقت عباتها على الشماعه..ورحت من بعدها لغرفتي..وأنا أفكر في نهى..مسكينه ما تهنت..فتحت شنطتي التركواز الوحيده..وطلعت بطاقة شحن سوى..شحنت جوالي بعشرة ريال..كنت ناويه أدق على جود..بس في أخر لحظه غيرت رأيي..كيف أنا أتصل وسئل عن بنت عمها..وأنا للحين ما قلت لها على اللي صار مع السخيف..اووووهو مو لازم اقول لها عليه..الحين هي مخطوبه ورح تسوي سالفه لو دريت أنه لين الحين حاط صورتها على خلفية جواله..أحسن شي أكتب لها مسج وخلاص..بعد دقايق ضوى رقم جود..رديت عليها:هلا جود..سوري ما دقيت عليك..بس قلت أكيد الحين مشغوله
جاها رد من الطرف الثاني:هلا ريم..أنا مو جود..أنا بنت خالتها رغد اللي..
ماكان قصدي بالكلام أسكتها بس كذا طلع معي:ايه عرفتك..فيه شي؟؟
كان يبين من صوتها التردد:أنا كنت ناويه أكلمك من زمان ..بس مو على الجوال..أقدر أزورك بالبيت؟؟
حسيت بوناسه تبي تتعرف علي أنها ..مو مهم الموضوع اللي تبيني فيه..المهم أسولف مع ناس عدله..مو بويات ولا خطافين:اوكي..حياك بأي وقت
قالت بصوت واطي:أنتي متأكده من اللي مكتوب بالرساله!!
فتحت عيوني بصدمه:ليش ما تدروا؟؟..أي والله جد..الله يكون بالعون..سلمي لي على الكل..وكونوا جنب نهى..لا تزعل عمرها على واحد ما يسوى
قالت رغد تنهي المكالمه:اوكي..أشوفك على خير..مع السلامه
ما أمداني أرد عليها الا قفلت في وجهي..رميت الجوال على السرير..ورحت فتحت النافده..أشوف هالخطاف..المتوحش..الغبي..اليوم واقف برا أو لا!!
هذا هي عادته..من أنخطبت جود وهو كل يوم واقف قريب من بيتنا..كان منسدح على كبوت السياره..اللي يشوفه يقول هذا مطرود من بيتهم ولا سكران.
سمعت صوت أمي من برا..ريـــــــــم
أكيد تبيني أساعدها في المطبخ..يااااربي متى أنا اتزوج..لا تفكروا على مساعدة أمي..بالعكس..أمي لو بيدي أخدمها ليل ونهار مو بس أساعدها
بس أنا ابي شخص يكون معي..يحبني..أشكي له همومي..أبكي له ويضمني..أفرح معه..يكون معي بكل خطوه(نيالك يا جود)

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الجزء الحادي عشر
الوقت ضدي .. حرمني من ملذاتـي




***بصراحة أنا أرتحت لكِ كثير
^^^ أنا كمان..طول الأيام اللي كنت أكلمك فيها..كنت أحسك أخت وأكثر
***ربي لا يفرقنا
^^^ ميعاد وش فيك..كل شوي جايبه طاري الفراق؟؟
***بصراحة أنا ما عدت أثق في أحد..وخايفه يجي يوم وتتركيني
^^^ولووو مو منى اللي تترك أختها!!
***وعد؟؟
^^^ولو أكيد وعد!!
ميعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاد
قفلت الاب توب والضحكه على شفاتي..وأخيرا شفت وحده تسمع همومي..ههههههههه صحيح هي ما تسمع..بس المهم تعرف باللي يصير لي.. الحمدلله أنو ضفتها..حلو لما تحس أن في ناس يهتمون لك..خلاص يا جود زمانك ولا!!
خلي نهى تنفعك..مو أنتي اللي بغيتيها؟؟..أما أنا ما عدت بحاجتك..صار عندي أخت وصديقه وكل شي..صحيح أكبر مني شوي..بس تفهم لي وأفهم لها..وقفت وأنا أناظر شكلي بالمرايه..من يوم ما دخل ناصر السجن..واحنا حتى ما نناظر في شكلنا..كأن واحد متوفي عندنا..ويمكن أعظم لانه عايش ومحروم من الناس اللي يحبهم..مسكينه نهى من يومها وهي بس تبكي..حتى أيام تجلس من النوم وهي تصرخ بأسمه..ودايم تقول بريئ بريئ
طفيت انوار الغرفه وطلعت متوجه الى نهى..لقيت أمي عندها..وتحاول تخليها تاكل..بس هي مو راضيه..وتبكي بصمت..رحت وجلست على السرير وانا ساكته..تكلمت أمي:وهذا شغلك بس طول اليوم نت في نت..ما تدري وش صاير في الدنيا ولاشي
قلت بعدم أهتمام..حتى حياتي الحلوه اللي هي(النت)يبوا يحرموني منها:ليش وش صار بعد؟؟
حطت نهى يدينها على شعرها ورجعت قصتها على ورى:خلاص..طلعوا عني..خلوني في حالي!!
قامت أمي وهي شايله صينيه الأكل:خلاص نهى هدي..وأنتي ست ميعاد قومي دقي على مرة أخوك..مدري اش فيها هالبنت كأن نست أن عندها بيت عم لازم تزورهم!!
دخل وائل بأبتسامه..تقدم وباس جبين نهى:كيفك اليوم؟؟
ردت عليه بصوت مخنوق:وين جود؟؟
لحقت أمي لبرا الغرفه..مع أنو كنت أتمنى أسمع جواب وائل..نزلت الصاله..وجلست جنب أبوي لين أمي جات..كنت ساعتها محتاره في أمري كثير..ومو عارفه كيف أبدي كلامي..نبهتني أمي وهي تقول:ميعاد..أنتي مو تحسي انك كبرتي؟؟
هزيت راسي بالنفي:لا لساتني صغيره!!
ضحك أبوي وقال:هذا هي بنت عمك جود..نفس عمرك..لا بعد انتي أكبر منها بكم شهر..والله كان هي تخرجت هالسنه معك..وهذا هي تزوجت!!
قلت وانا بالي بالموضوع اللي رح أفتحه معهم:ما تزوجت لساتها مخطوبه
مسحت أمي على شعري وهي تبتسم:وأنتي أن شاء الله قريب رح تخطبي..وتتزوجي اذا ربي أراد
قلت بعفويه:لين يجي العريس يصير خير..يبه يمه..أنا قدمت على الجامعه اللي قلت لكم عنها في لبنان في الانترنت..وقبلوني..ما بقي الا اروح المقابله أسبوع الجاي.
جاوبني أبوي بهدوء:اسمعيني يا ميعاد زين..ولد عمك وسام خطبك..واذا الله أراد وكل شي تم على خير..قولي له بموضوع الدراسه..والله يوفقك
أنخرست..وكأن أبوي رمى قنبله..حسيت أن الجو حار..حطت أمي يدها على كتفي:فكري زين..واستعجلي عشان ما تطوفك المقابله..مو تضيعي الوقت بس في النت
هزيت راسي..وقمت ركض على غرفتي..قفلت الباب..وأرتميت على سريري..هذا هو ..هذا هو..هذا الشعور اللي يقولوا فيه لما البنت يخطبوها..حطيت يديني على خدودي..اووووهوو ماله داعي الخجل..ليش أنا حرانه؟؟..مسكت جوالي ولا ارادي دقيت على جود
ماحسيت كم رن..جاني صوت جود بدون نفس:هلا ميعاد
ماعرفت وش اقول:امممم..جود..ايه جود..ياربي
..ميعاد وش فيك؟؟نهى فيها شي؟؟
ودي أكفخها..يعني ما يصير ارتبك الا اذا نهى فيها شي:لا..كنت بقولك شي عني!!
..ميعاد غناتي..قولي وش فيك..لاني مشغوله شوي!!
يالله بقول اللي عندي وخلاص:أنا أنخطبت
..واااااااااااااااو..ميعادوه..ماصدق..طيب مين سعيد الحظ؟؟
قلت بخجل:أحزري!!
قالت بنفاد صبر:ميعادوه..خلصيني..مين؟؟
نطقت أسمه بثقل:وسام ولد عمي!!
كانت متردده وهي تقول:طيب انتي موافقه؟؟
هزيت راسي كأنها تشوفني:يعني انتي وش رايك..أكيد مو هو ولد عمي ؟؟..كيف أرفضه!!
..أجل ألف مبروك!!
قلت بفرح:تدري جود وش أحلى شي..أنو أهلي لما كلمتهم عن الدراسه في لبنان حسيت الموافقه في كلامهم..كأني بنت كبيره
..الحمدلله..وسام بارك عليك ههههههههه
...............
وصلت البيت المطلي باللون الابيض..في الحي القديم..دخلت بتردد..وهي تنسق الكلام اللي ناويه تقوله في بالها
رغــــــــــــــــــــــــد
سلمت على ريم اللي كانت مبتسمه لأخر حد..وهي تهلي وترحب:حي الله من جانا..تو ما نور البيت
ناظرت بيتهم بتقزز وأنا أجلس على الفرشه الحمراء:أنتم ما عندكم كنب!!
حسيت في ضحكتها السخريه:عندنا بس في الصاله..بس تراه قديم..بعد مرح يعجبك
أنا ما كان لازم أقول كذا..لازم ما أخرب الموضوع قبل ما يبدأ:ولوووو..البيت بصحابه يا ريم..مو بأثاثه..سامحيني بس لأن ظهري يوجعني من الجلسه على الارض
اوووهو كأني خربتها مره ثانيه..قالت وهي رايحه:سامحينا مره ثانيه قبل ما تجي..نوفر لك اللي تبي
راحت تجيب القهوه..وأنا وقفت جد متقززه من المكان..مع أنه نظيف..رجعت جلست بسرعه لما حسيت بخطواتها..جات وجلست جنبي..يالله ماله داعي أتأخر بالسالفه..كفايه أني جالسه بهالمجلس على أعصابي ومنقرفه:أقول ريم!!أنتي مو مفكره تتزوجي؟؟
رجعت شعرها الاشقر بدلع على ورى:ههههههههههههههه ليش هالسؤال!!
ااااااااااااااه ياريتني نص من جمالك بس..كأني تأخرت بالرد:ها..لا بس بصراحه..أنا جايه لك اليوم أجس نبضك..أخوي فيصل من زمان ندور له على بنت تناسبه..والحمدلله لقيناك
ردت علي بجرئه:اهاااا يعني جايه تخطبيني لأخوك فيصل؟؟
أيدت كلامها :ايه هذا هو بالضبط..اللي جايه أقوله!!
تصنعت الحزن..ومن عيونها باين التصنع:والله سوري حبيبتي..أنا متواضعه حيل..وأكيد لو مو أني محجوزه..ما كنت رفضت المهندس فيصل(قالت الكلمتين الاخيرتين وهي تضغط على أسنانها)
كان نفسي الارض تنشق وتبلعني..مو كافي جاين نخطبها حق المهندس فيصل على قولتها..وهي بهذا المستوى..تقول لنا محجوزه..بس من عذرها..في وحده بهالجمال ولليوم مو مخطوبه..والله تلقي من هي أم عشر سنين والخطابين على الباب
أبتسمت وأنا مفتشله:الله يوفقك..والله يلقينا ببنت الحلال الي تليق فيه
رفعت ريم يدينها بسخريه:يارب
ما دريت أن على ريم حركات مثل كذا..كل علمي واللي شفته..أنها طيوبه حيل..والقط ماكل عشاها
ودعتها وانا طالعه..ورح أرجع لك يا أمي وأنا مفتشله..طلعت محجوزه..اااااااااه وأنا متى متى متى بس أعرس..مو كذا..متى تنزاح غلا من قدامي..وتعرس وأفتك..شكل محد في بيتنا رح يعرس..حتى فيصل شكله رح يعنس ههههههههه
ركبت مع فيصل وبدون سلام ولا مقدمات قال:وش قالت؟؟
..يعني وشو..البنت محجوزه!!
وقف السياره وقال بعصبيه:محجوزه لمين؟؟
لزقت في الباب وأنا خايفه من نظراته:فيصل وأنا وش دراني..قالت محجوزه وخلاص..ما يصير بعد اسألها لمين
حرك السياره وصار يسرع بقوووووه..وأنا كل شوي أشوف مؤشر السرعه..وأدعي ربي ما يصير لنا شي..مدري اش فيه..كل ماوحده رفضته جن جنونه..والله الرجال مهبولين..يفكرون العرس غصب..وأنهم أفضل ما خلق ربي..عشان ما يرفضوهم
.............................
وسط قبضان الحديد وجدران صفراء اللون..غمضت عيوني بشده..أتمنى أفتح عيوني وألقى نفسي وسط غرفتي..وأمي تصحيني من النوم..من على مخدتي اللي تعودت عليها سنين..شديت اللحاف وغطيت راسي..مابي أشوف أحد..مابي أعاشر ذول الناس..مابي أكون بمستواهم..طول عمري وأنا بعيد عن كل شي يضر أظفري..كيف اليوم أعيش على سرير حديد..مع ناس جرائمهم عديده..منهم نادم..ومنهم ينتظر يطلع من هالحكره حتى يرجع على نفس الطريق اللي كان عليه..لكن بأسلوب يجعل المهمه على الشرطه صعبه..بأنهم يمسكوه..وأنا؟؟
نــــــــــــــــــــاصر
رفع هشام اللحاف من على وجهي:قوم أكل لك كم تمره!!
تاهت عيوني في اللون الازرق الفاتح..اللي يلبسه المساجين..هزني هشام من كتفي:ناصر وش تناظر..بدلتي نفس بدلك..من حلاتها يأخي..تجيب الكئابه أكثر مو مكتئبين
قمت معه..ورحنا وسط الغرفه المتوسطه بالحجم..فيها اربع اسره..عكس اللي كنت فيها بالتحقيق..كانت فاضيه من اي شي..بس هذي غير..شكل وجودي هنا رح يطول!!..ناظرت في الصحن اللي فيه عشر تمرات تقريبا..وعلبة مويه صحه
قال هشام بعد ما طلع لب التمره من فمه:مشتاق الى أهلك صح!!؟؟
هزيت راسي بمعنى ايه..من جيت هنا وأنا حركاتي أغلب من كلامي..سحب هشام يدي اليمين..اللي تختلف عن اليسار..بوجود الدبله الفضه:أنت خاطب؟؟
رجعت هزيت راسي مره ثانيه وقلت:هنا ما نقدر نكلم تلفون؟؟
قال واحد من الموجدين:الا تقدر..بس في يوم محدد..ووقت محدد!!
طلع هشام من جيب بدلته جوال قديم..يتهيأ لي أنه العنيد الثاني أو شي زي كذا:خذ هذا جوال..دق على اللي تبي..بس أعطيهم الرقم..وخلهم هم يدقوا..تدري الشحن بفلوس
مسكت الجوال واللي غلافه بتدرجات الاخضر الزيتي:كيف ما يخاذوه من عندك؟؟
قرب هشام من أذني وهو يناظر الشرطي على الباب:الشرطي اللي على الباب..يجيبه لنا..صحيح هذا الجوال برا السجن حتى بخمس ريال ما يشتروه..بس هنا بألفين ريال أشتريته..غير بطاقات شحن سوى..نشتري اللي بعشره ريال بخمسين..وطبعا مو بعد ما توافق أنك ما تخبر أحد باللي صار..لأنو لو أحد درى رح يصادروا الجوال..وهذي صارت كثير..بس نرجع نشتري من جديد
أخذت الجوال ووقفت على طولي..ورحت الى السرير:شكرا..أن شاء الله ما أصرف كثير..بس اقول لهم على الرقم وأٌقفل
دار وجهه ورجع يكلم الباقي..وكأنه يوافقني في الكلام..دقيت رقم بيتنا..رن ورن ورن..بس محد رد..أبيهم يردوا أبي أسمع صوت أمي..لاني أستحي أطلب هشام مره ثانيه..وغير كذا مدري وش ينوي لي..يمكن بفلوس يخليني أكلم..وأنا يا حسره..ما عندي غير خمسين ريال..أشتري فيهم من البوفيه اللي يفتحوها بعض الساعات في السجن..دقيت على جوال نهى..وجاني صوت وائل:مرحبا
قلت على السريع وحتى الحروف مو طالعه من فمي زين من العجله:وائل..دق على هالرقم (وقفلت الخط)..3 ثواني..الحمدلله..رفعت الجوال الى هشام وأنا مبتسم من بعيد:ثلاث ثواني بس
جاني صوته:والنعم يا ولد أبوك
ولد أبوي؟؟..اه ااااااا يا أبوي..لو أنك مثل باقي الأباء..ما خليت ولدك الوحيد..ينام في السجن ليلة وهو بريئ..ما جيت لي في غرفه التحقيق..من بعد سته شهور من غيابك تقولي:هذي اخرت تربيتي ياللي ما تستحي..أنا برئ منك الى يوم الدين..يا الحرامي
أي تربيه يا أبوي؟؟..أنا حرامي..ليش تصدق أني حرامي..أنا ولد أمي ..مو ولدك..زعجني من تفكيري رنت نوكيا القديمه..أرتسمت أحلى أبتسامه على فمي:هلا
جاني صوتها مخنوق..يتعذب..أول مره أسمع صوتها كذا:ناصر..حبيبي..ناصر..أنت رح تطلع..لا تخلي الدعاء

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جلست على السرير..لان جسمي كله نمل..ورجولي من همها..مو قادره توقف:ااااااااااااه يا نهى ااااااااااااه..شفتي وش سوى فيني حمد شفتي؟؟
سمعت صوت بكاها وهي تقول:نــ ــاصر هذا الكلام مو وقتـ ــه..أنت كيفك.أهئ اهئ..سووا فيك شي؟؟
يقولوا شره البليه ما يضحك..يمكن عشان كذا جاتني الضحكه:ههههه..نهوي غناتي لا تخافي..اساسا للحين ما صدر حكم علي..عشان يسووا فيني شي
ولان ما جاني ردها قلت:نهى..نهى..وين رحتي!!
..نهوي غناتي..لا تزعلي..كلها يومين وأكون عندك!!
ردت بصوت أرفع مما كانت تتكلم فيه:ناصر..ليش يومين..على أي اساس..ناصر أنا مقدر أتحمل أكثر من كذا!!
رديت بجديه تامه:نهى خلك شوي عاقله..لا تسوي حركات الاطفال
حسيت أن صوتها ضرب في طبله أذوني..عشان كذا بعدت التلفون شوي:نــ ــاصر..تدري لو ما تطلع في هاليومين وتثبت براءتك..أهلي رح يلزموا عليك تطلقني
..هي نهى..وش هالكلام..وش هالخرابيط..أنتي زوجتي مو على كيف أحد..لو كان هذا شي تبيه أنتي..أمنا بالله..بس أهلك..لا يا حبيبتي محد له دخل!!
ردت نهى بنفاذ صبر:الأمس جاء سعود ولد عمي يكلم أبوي وأخواني..ويصرخ..يبيك تطلقني
قفلت التلفون في وجهى وأنا مقهور..وش كان بعد تبيني أقول..أقول أيوه هذا شي صح..لو أني حرامي جد ما قلت شي..((بس يا ناصر..الناس مالهم الا الظاهر..جاهم أنك حرامي..قالوا حرامي))..ايه والله..بس هذا سعود أنسان غثيث..ودايم يدخل نفسه في شي ماله دخل فيه..الحين صار ولد عمها..يدخل في حياتها..بشر غير شكل
رجعت الجوال الى هشام بخيبه..ياريتني ما أخذته من البدايه..لا كلمت أمي!!..وسمعت خبر كدر عيشتي
................
أنتهى اليوم على خير..ههههههههه أي خير..الا على شي أستغفر الله..رجعت البيت..وعلى طول على سريري من التعب..تقلبت يمين شمال..بس مافيه فائده..فتحت شنطتي..وطلعت المبلغ الكاش..34 ألف ريال الى يوم واحد..حسيت قلبي ينقبض..وعيوني تدمع وتدمع..لين تحولت الى بكى بصوت عالي..ما قدرت أوقف نفسي..أحس اني قذره..حتى الحيوانات أحسن مني..ااااااااااااااااااااه..اااااااااااااااه..كله منكم يا أهلي..كله منكم يا أخواني..أنتم السبب..والله لأدمركم..ضربت دراسي بقوه مثل المجنونه:أصلا بدمر نفسي بالأول
اخذت جوالي ودقيت رقم فجر:اهئ اهئ اهئ..فجر فجر..أنا محتاجتك..فجر وينك؟؟
ما سمعت صوتها..شكلها قفلت الخط بوجهي..حتى هي ما تبي تكلمني بعد..أنا وش سويت لهم..ليش ما يحبوني..ليش تركوني وحيده..أدور العطف والاحساس بالحب لو كان بالكذب..لين صرت رخيصه..سلعه يتأملوا فيها
أنفتح باب الغرفه..وأنا بسرعه خبيت الفلوس في الشنطه:هذا انتي يا فجر..هذا انتي؟؟
قمت على طولي..وضميتها بقوووووه..لين حسيت أني ألمتها..وبعدت فجأه وأنا أقول:سوووري!!
مسكتني من كتفي وجلستني على قطعة السجاد الزيتيه اللي تتوسط الغرفه:عمتي وش فيك؟؟
ضربت فخودي بيدين الثنتين:أنا حيوااااااااااااانه..أنا بعت نفسي..أنا؟؟لالالالالالالا مو مني..كله منكم
مسحت فجر دموعي بأصبعها..وقال بهدوء:عمتي..ليش سويتي كذا؟؟(وسالت دموعها)..عمتي ليش تكرهي نفسك بنفسك..كل شي توقعته الا هالشي!!
أنسدحت على الارض وصار نصي على السيرميك والنص الثاني على السجاد:ما كنت ابي اسوي كذا..بس أنا وحيده..تعرفي يعني وشو وحيده..يعني ما عندي أحد..كلهم تركوني..وشفت هالناس تركض وراي
ردت فجر بصوت عالي:تدري اللي سويته حراااااااام..تدري أنك كذا عصيت ربك ووالديك..تدري أنك هدمتي حياتك..عمتي أصحي..أصحي
ناظرت في الساعه((11 ونص المساء)):فجر أتركيني أنام..بكره وراي مشوار جديد..مابي أبكي خلاص..كذا رح أونس نفسي..ورح أحصل على مبالغ كبيره..ورح أخليهم كلهم عبيد رح رجولي
تسندت فجر على السرير..ومدت رجولها:عمتي..فراس ما يحس فيني..فراس ما يفكر فيني!!
أعتدلت في جلستي وصرت قدامها..فكيت البكله من شعري..وحركته بأصابعي:أنتي غبيه..وش تنتظري؟؟تنتظري تسمعي خبر زواجه!!..اذا على كل اللي سويتيه معه ما همه..لازم تواجهيه!!
وقفت فجر قدام المرايه تضبط حجابها:عمتي أنا مابي أكون مثلك..أنا عندي كرامه..كيف اروح أقط نفسي عليه؟؟..الحب عذاب عذاب عذاب..حاولت اشيله من بالي بس مو قادره!!
رحت على سريري..ونسيت حالتي قبل شوي..الحين كل اللي في راسي..التخطيطات ليوم بكره:هههههههههه لا تصيري مثلي..خليه يضيع من بين يدينك
..أنا رايحه..وسام ينتظرني برا
حركت لي يدها بمعنى باي..وطفت الأنوار وطلعت
...............
وائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
دخلت ولقيت عمي ومرة عمي وفراس وسعود:السلام عليكم
..وعليكم السلام والرحمه
كنت ناوي أجلس معهم شوي..بس قال فراس بطريقه مرحه:يأخي لا تلعبي علينا..وتسوي نفسك جاي لنا..جود في غرفتها روح لها
قال سعود وهو يسحبني من يدي عشان أجلس:أجلس ماعليك منه..هي الحين بس تسمع صوتك بتنزل
ضحك عمي:قوم بس قوم..على قولة فراس لاتسوي نفسك جاي لنا..لنا الله
رحت ناحية الدرج وأنا أودعهم بيدي ..طقيت على باب غرفه جود وأنا أتنحنح..لان يمكن أن خواتها معها..خصوصا وأنا ما شفتهم تحت..بس ماجاني رد..فتحت الباب ومالقيت أحد..على طول طلعت جوالي ودقيت عليها..بس قبل ما يرن شفت الجوال قدامي..تقربت من باب الحمام(أكرمكم الله)وسمعت صوت المويه...قلت بصوت مسموع:اهااااااا تاخذ شووور(حطيت يدي على فمي وأنا ادعي أنها ما سمعت صوتي)..رح أنسدحت على سريرها بالعرض وأنا أناظر السقف..وقمت بسرعه وأنا أتخيل أن وحده من بنات عمي..دخلت وهي ما تدري..أكيد رح تنصدم..رحت سكرت الباب  بالمفتاح اللي معلق في ميداليه بنوتيه.

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ألتفت الا أشوف جود قدامي:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أبتسمت لها..بس ما بادلتني الأبتسامه:اهاااااا..الحين تأكدت أن فيك شي!!
ما خلصت كلامي الا هي على سريرها..أنسدحت على بطنها وصارت تبكي..كنت عارف أنها اذا عصب ما تحب أحد يسألها..عشان كذا رحت على كرسي الكمبيوتر المكتبي وجلست..أنتظرت وأنتظرت..بس شكلها مرح تهدئ..قمت أخذت كمبيوترها المحمول..وجلست نفس مكاني..فتحت الكمبيوتر..وأول شي طلع..ملف الورد اللي تكتب فيه قصتها..ناظرت في العنوان((الخوف من المستقبل))..قلت بصوت مسموع:جودي..الحين أنتي قد ايش تخافي من المستقبل؟؟
رفعت راسها وهي تمسح دموعها بالكلينكس..وقالت بصوت عالي:جد أنك فااااااااااااااااضي!!
قفلت الملف..وطلع لي سطح المكتب ((صورتي))..كنت بملابس رياضه..وشكلي طايح ورجلي تألمني:حرااااااااام عليك الحين ما دورتي الا هالصوره تحطيها!!
رجعت دفنت راسها في المخده:انت مافيك أحساس..ولا شعور..ولاشي!!
قفلت الشاشه وقلت بحده:ليش أن شاء الله يا ست جود!!
ما جاني ردها..جاء في بالي أهبب فيها:أنا طالع..وأنتي روحي دوري لك أحد في أحساس
عدلت جلستها وقالت بسخريه:وائل..تراني فاهمه حركاتك
رحت جلست جنبها..ومسكت يدها وأنا أقول:مو ذنبك اذا سعود أخوك يفكر بهذي الطريقه..ومو ذنبك تكون أعز الناس هي أخت زوجك..ومو ذنبي ما أشوفك ولا أسمع صوتك عشان هالاسباب!!
..ذنبي أني أكون السبب..ذنبي أسمع من سعود ومن نهى ومنك بعد!!
وقفت وشفتها تطلع عباتها وتلبسها:أبي أروح طاولتي العزيزه والحين!!
ضحكت لا ارادي:ههههههههههههه حلوه دي العزيزه..(ورجعت تكلمت بجديه)..بالأول قولي لي وش سمعتي!!
سمعنا صوت فراس على الباب..فقمت فتحت له الباب..دخل فراس وقال بصدمه:جود..وشو فيه وجهك كذا!!
هو من قال هالكلمتين..الا جود رجعت تبكي..راح لها فراس وضمها:جود وش فيك؟؟
ناظرني وهو مبتسم ويسوي نفسه جدي:وائلوه ياللي ما تستحي..وش سويت في أختي!!
..أقول..مو كافي ضام زوجتي عيني عينك..لا تهاوش
أبعدها فراس وهو يكلم جود:شوفي زوجك مسكين غار وشكله بيبكي
دخل عبود الغرفه وشاف جود بعباتها:جود أبي أروح معك!
تكلمت معه جود بجفا:عبود روح الى الماما
مسك فراس يد عبود وقال بمرح:يالله عبودي نروح عن جود..ما نبيها..أحنا بروح نشتري ايس كريم فراوله
طلع عبود لسانه لجود وقال وهو طالع:ما احبك
ألتفتت لي وهي مبتسمه:يالله نطلع!!
طلعنا من الغرفه وأنا أقول لها:حرام عليك..ليش تكلمي عبود كذا..الطفل ينجرح
هزت راسها :اهاااااا.. طلعت تحس والله زين
طلعنا وركبت جود السياره:وائل كيف ينزلوا الكرسي؟؟
شغلت السياره ورديت بدون ما أناظرها:ليش ناويه تنامي؟؟
هزت راسها بلا..مدري وش جايها على هز هالراس..حركت السياره:جود مرح أوديك المكان اللي تبي..لان أعرفك رح تبكي..وأنا زهقت من البكاء
فتحت غطاها وقالت:على راحتك..أنا عارفه أني أذيتك..أنا اسفه
ما رديت عليها..أصلا أنا ما أحب أتكلم وأنا أسوق..وقفت في مكان هادئ..وتسندت على الكرسي وكتفت يديني
بعد كم دقيقه قالت:ما أسعد أيامي لو جنبك أقضيها..من تكثر الأمي قربك يداويها
ناظرت فيها وقلت:تدري جود أنا وش أحس؟؟أحس أنك هبله!!
رفعت حواجبها :أنا هبله؟؟
..ايه..كل تصرفاتك تقول كذا؟؟..اصلا مو زين أن يصير لك زوج وأنتي في هالعمر؟
رفعت صوتها معصبه:وائل..وش قصدك؟؟
..قصدي المتزوجه تعرف كيف تتصرف مع زوجها..وما تخلي نفسها تحت المجهر على طول..ما تبين أحساسها الى زوجها في كل مره تحس..صح؟؟
نزلت دمعه من عيونها..كانت رح تمسحها بس قلت:خليها..كل اللي اقوله خطأ مو..كل اللي اقوله مو في جود مو؟؟..جود انتي ليش كذا؟؟..جود ليش كل هالغموض؟؟فهميني!!..ترى أنا ساكت على أمل أنك رح تتكلمي..تدري لو ما تدري؟؟
مسحت دمعتها وقالت:وائل انت ليش تبي تزيدها علي..مو كافي اللي أنا فيه؟؟..ليش معصب علي؟؟
حسيت ان دمي فار في هاللحظه:كل اللي يصير وما تبيني أعصب مو..كل اللي أسمعه من ولد خالتك وما أعصب مو..حتى مقاس خصرك حطه في نشرة الأخبار..وفوق هذا ما أعصب..غير سالفة نهى..اللي مدري وش صاير بعد..لا والأعظم لما أجي أسأل عنك تحقري..كل هذا وما أعصب ؟؟
حركت السياره رايح بيتنا..كنت أناظرها كل شوي..وهي ساكته..مافيه الا صدرها يرتفع وينزل..مسكت يدها وقلت:خلاص جود أهدي..واذا تبي تبكي..ريحي نفسك وأبكي
رفعت راسها وهي تناظر في النافده الأماميه:وين رايح؟؟
..بروح بيتنا عشان تشوفي نهى..هي محتاجتك لا تخليها
رفعت يدي وقالت:وائل أنا أبي أتكلم معك..وبعدين وين الدبله؟؟
..رح نتكلم ومن قال رح أخليك؟؟..والدبله حطيتها في اليسار من وقت ما كنت أتغدى..ونسيتها
وقفت السياره:يالله أنزلي
سحبت يدي:لحظه بقول شي.. بس ممنوع ترد عليه ..خلاص وائل متى ماتبي نتزوج..أنا ما عندي مانع!!
.......
في بيت أبو سعود
نزل فراس من على الدرج وبيده عبود..لقى أمه مع الاء بالصاله..ناظر يمين ويسار:اجل يمه..وينهم اللي كانوا هنا من شوي؟؟
ردت أم سعود وهي تحط ملقعه سكر في الشاهي:أبوك راح ينام شوي..وسعود مدري عنه..يمكن يسبح
فـــــــــــــــــــراس

----------


## جنون الذكريات

رحت طفيت التلفزيون المندمجه في الاء..حطت الاء يدها على خدها:اووووهو ليش طفيته..ابي اشوف وش بيصير؟؟
غمزت لها:عندي لكم موضوع أهم
جلست جنب أمي وقلت:يمه..صراحه..صراحه..صراحه
ردت أمي بنفاذ صبر:وش جايك..على هالصراحه
هزت الاء راسها بحماس:قوول فراسوه بسرعه
أشرت على نفسي:الحين انا فراسوه..وهذا وجايكم ابيكم تخطبوا لي!!
فتحت الاء عيونها على وسعها:من جدك؟؟ياااااااااي يمه..فراسوه بعرس!!
لفت أمي وجهى عني:انت وش فيك..جد انهبلت..بعدك ما تكمل 21 وتبي تعرس..لا واخوك الكبير ما بعد عرس
كنت حاس انهم رح يقولوا كذا:هذا هو وائل في عمري وخطب..وش صار يعني؟؟
تكلمت أمي بهدوء تحاول تفهمني :وائل مطيوور على العرس..وبعدين هو يبي بنت عمه اللي هي أختك..بس انت اذا خطبنا لك مين رح يرضى فيك؟؟
ضحكت الاء:يمه وش فيك..انتي بس وريهم نظارة الدكتور..وهم بدون نقاش رح يوافقوا
تنهدت الماما وهي تقول:بشرط..أخطب لك اللي أبيها؟؟
قمت بستها على راسها:أكيد..اذا امي ما أنتقت لي شيخة البنات..مين رح ينتقيها!!
كملت بتحذير:ولا تنسى..باقي رأي أبوك..وسعود نشوف وش في راسه.
وقفت أصارخ :هيااااااااااااااا
قالت تختبرني:زين ما تبي تعرف مين بخطب لك؟؟
تلعثمت..بس جاوب على طول:مين؟؟
ردت أمي بوناسه:بنت أختي..رغد..هذي أكثر وحده تناسب لك
قاطعتها الاء:يمه بس غلا أكبر
..غلا أكبر..بس رغد هي اللي تناسب ولدي..وبعدين غلا نفس عمره..أنا أبي لولدي بنت صغيره
قامت الاء وهي تقول:بروح أكلم جود..بقول لها السالفه ..بس أنا على طول طلعت جوالي من جيبي الجنز.. وقلت أنا اللي بدق على جود
.............
جـــــــــــــــــود
طلعت من السياره..وقلت الى وائل:أبي مرآيه أشوف وجهي وش صار فيه؟؟
غمزلي:تهبلين(وطلع كلنكس من جيبه..ومسح بقايا الكحل تحت عيوني)
ما سمعنا الا صوت محمد مار من جنبنا:أحم ..أحم..تراكم في مكان عام..والله أبتلشنا بمهابيل
ركض وراه وائل بمرح..ومسكه من رقبته:أذبحك؟؟أذبحك؟؟
أبعده محمد:روح يا الولهان روح الى زوجتك
رفع وائل صعبه لسماء:وربي أني بريئ..وربي واللي ببالك خطأ..بس أنت تفكيرك مجنون
ضحك محمد وقال:صحيح يا جود؟؟
حسيت بالفشله..وأنا ساكته..ووائل يأشر لي عشان أأكد لمحمد كلامه..مشيت الى الباب وقلت:أنا ما علي منكم بروح داخل
دخلت ومالقيت أحد بالصاله..حسيت بالراحه أني ما شفت أحد..مدري ليش؟؟..ركبت الطابق الثاني..ورحت على طول غرفة نهى..طقيت الباب..بس ما جاني رد!!..فتحت الباب ولقيت الغرفه ظلمه..الا من نور الأبجوره الأصفر..قفلت الباب ورحت لعند السرير:نهى..حبيبتي
رفعت اللحاف عنها وقالت:اش جابك؟؟
كان شكلها يكسر الخاطر..عيونها منتفخه..وشعرها مبعثر حوالينها:جايه أشوفك واسأل عنك
بلعت ريقها..وردت علي ونظرها الى السقف:أنتظرتك كثير..توقعتك أول الناس جنبي وما تتركيني..وشفت العكس..الكل يسأل عني وأنتي(وصلت لين هنا وسكتت)
حسيت حالي وكأني نمله جنب هالكلام..بس وش اسوي؟؟..ما كان لي وجه أقابلها:اأنا..أنا
حطت يدها على فمي:مو منتظره..أعذار منك..أتوقع علاقتنا أكبر من كذا
كتفت يديني وظليت أناظر فيها..مو عارفه وش أقول
ظلينا على كذا ربع ساعه تقريبا..بعدها قالت نهى هالكلام..وما قدرت الا اني أضمها وأبكي
ما همني من غاب عني من الناس
من أتصل بي يوم والله قطعني
لاشك بعدك زود القلب وسواس
تدري خيالك مر لحظه وفجعني
لك وسط قلبي مدينه وحراس
*غالي* ولكن طول بعدك (ذبحني)

قطعنا من هالحاله صوت جوالي..طلعته من شنطتي الذهبيه..وأنصدمت بالأسم((فراس))

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الجزء الثاني عشر
وما مصير الحب بعد التوالد الا النمو(3)


قطعنا من هالحاله صوت جوالي..طلعت من شنطتي الذهبيه..وأنصدمت بالأسم((فراس))
رديت على فراس..اللي ماسمح لي فرصه أتكلم:جود أمي بتخطب لي رغد
ياريتني ما رديت على هالمكالمه..الناس في ايش وأخوي في ايش؟؟..بس جد كلامه فاجأني..من متى هو يفكر يتزوج..عشان مره وحده أمي بتخطب له رغد..عدت الاسم في بالي مرات ومرات ومرات..رغـــــــــــــــــــد..يعني ما شافوا غيرها؟؟
..جوووووووووووووودووووه وينك؟؟
تكلمت بهدوء:فراس..بعدين أكلمك(وقفلت الجوال)
مسكت نهى يدي:على الأقل الوقت اللي تكوني معي..كوني معي..لا يشغلك أحد عني
وقامت قفلت الباب بالمفتاح..وشغلت الأنوار البيضاء..وطلعت لسانها:عشان لا يجي وائل!!
..ههههههههه..حرام..تراه زوجي
جلست قدامي وهي تمشط شعرها:عشان بس لا تخافي من شكلي هههههه..بقولك جود!!أنتي تحبي وائل؟؟
ناظرت في عيونها..معقوله وائل قايل لها شي من اللي قاله لي بالسياره..لالا ما اتوقع:أكيد أحبه مو هو زوجي
رفعت شعرها ذيل حصان ببكله برتقاليه ما تناسب بجامتها التركواز:طيب وش شعورك لو يغيب عنك أسبوع..وما تقدري تسمعي صوته حتى!!
حسيت أنها تشكي حالها..بس بطريقه غير مباشره:حبيبتي نهوي..أنا أكيد رح أزعل..بس لو كان هالشي غصب عنه..رح أعذره..حبيبتي نهى..أنتي ما عليك الا الدعاء لناصر..والصبر أهم شي
قطعت كلامي وهي تقول:جود أمي سألت عليك كثير
هزيت راسي:أدري أني مو قاطعه..ومو صاحبة واجب
مسكت نهى دقني وقالت وهي تناظر في عيوني:جود انتي مخبيه علي شي مو؟؟
هزيت راسي بمعنى ((لا))..وأبعدت عيوني عن عيونها
..جود لا تكذبي..ليش ما تفضفضي لي!!..طوول عمرك كنتِ تسمعي لي..وأقول كل شي لك..حتى أدق التفاصيل..وما عمرك كلمتيني عنك
رديت عليها وأنا ألعب بأظافري:مافي عندي شي عشان أخبي عليك..وكل شي يصير واضح لك..لا تفكري فيني..اللي فيك يكفيك
..بس تفكيري على طول فيكم..لأني أحبكم..في ناصر وفيك وفي ميعاد وأخواني
ناظرت فيها بتساءل:اش معنى قلتي ميعاد..هي فيها شي؟؟
..لا بس..طول الوقت على النت..وأنا خايفه..تكون .....مابي أحكي أنتي فاهمه علي
أبتسمت وأنا أقول: دامها بتتزوج..لا تخاف عليها..أقول نهوي..وش رايك نروح مدينه الملاهي!!
أنسدحت على السرير وتغطت باللحاف:أنا في ايش وأنتي في ايش؟؟
غمزت وأنا ارفع اللحاف من عليها:قومي.خلصي..غيري هالبجامه الباهته..وخلينا نروح ننبسط شوي
لفت راسها لناحيه الثانيه:جود..أنتي ما تحسي باللي بقلبي..أنتي 
رفعت صوتي وقلت:أنا لو ما أردي ..ما قلت هالمكان بالذات وأنتي تدري فيني ما أحبه..أنا مقدر أشوفك حزينه وتعبانه ومسكره عليك الغرفه(ورجعت هديت صوتي)..اذا لي خاطر عندك..عيشي حياتك كأن ناصر معك..شوفي كل أهلك حزينين لحزنك..فرحيهم لو بالظاهر..واذا جلستي وحدك سوي اللي بتسويه
..صدقت أمي يوم قالت..نادو جود هي اللي تعرف لها
ضبطت حجابي:صحيح مرة عمو ما شفتها..يالله أجل بروح أسلم عليها..وأشوف ميعاد ورنا ووائل عشان طلعة الملاهي..وأنتي ضبطي نفسك
أشرت لها بيدي على السريع عشان ما يكون لها مجال تتكلم وطلعت
.........
ريـــــــــــــــــــم
حكيت الى منافي قصة سندريلا اللي ما يتعب ولا يمل منها..ونام على حضني يا عمري هو..ياربي ؟؟أستغل فرصة وجود أمي وأبوي وأحكي لهم اللي أفكر فيه؟؟..أي والله!!..جامعة وخايفه أروح من هذيك اللي دوم تتعرض لي..وغير كذا الجامعه كلها تباهي..ملابس..جزم..أكسسوارات..وأنا مو قدها..ايه ايه..لازم أقول لهم الحين الحين
لفت أنتباهم..ووعيتهم من اندماجهم على الفلم المصري القديم:أحم أحم..يبه..يمه؟؟
ناظر أبوي فيني وعلى وجهه أبتسامه حنونه:أمري يبه!!
قلت بصوت هادئ وأنا منزله راسه:بس ما تعصبوا؟؟
حسيت أمي خايفه أفتح سالفه الكمبيوتر الى أبوي..عشان كذا قلت اللي ابي على طول:أنتوا تدروا أن جيرانا..عندهم كوافير صغير في بيتهم..وأنا كلمت هدى..بنتهم الكبيره..وقالت مو مشكله أشتغل معهم..وأخذ دوره تدربيه بعد ببلاش
صد أبوي عني..ورجع يشاهد الفلم:هذا الموضوع سكريه..ولا عاد أشوفك تتكلمي فيه..ناقصك شي تكلمي؟؟بس شغل لا
أنقهرت بقوه..توقعت يتفهموا السالفه على الأقل..بس الحين أكيد ابوي فكر أنه مقصر علي لو شي..عشان أشتغل..ما يدروا أن الشغل في الكوافير..رح يخليني اتعرف على الناس..وأغير شوي من جوي..أتفتح على عالم ثاني
حملت مناف على كتفي..وأخذته الى سريره..اللي صار جنب سريري..وقفت قدام المرآيه..وفكيت شعري المايل على شقار..أحس بملل رهيب..دخلت من تحت الستاره وفتحت النافده بهدوء..عشان لا ازعج مناف..جلست أتأمل الحي القديم..أممممم لو على كيفي..كان هدمت كل البيوت..وبنيت بيوت جديده الى كل هالناس..كان صممت الى كل واحد الغرفه اللي يحلم فيها..حطيت يدي على فمي..توني أحس أن صوتي مسموع..اووهوو وخليه يكون مسموع..مدري مين رح يسمع لي..لفت نظري شباك الجيران مفتوح..صحيح أن ورى النافده فيه ستاره من النوع الشفاف باللون الأبيض..ولكن ما يمنع الرؤيه..شفت شاب في عمر 25 او 24 تقريبا..منسدح على سريره الخشب..ومسند راسه بيدينه..عيونه تناظر في الاشي..ومدري اذا اللي اشوفه دموع أو لا..فجأه قام من سريره..وتوجه الى النافده عشان يسكرها..بس صوتي كان أسرع:ليش تبكي..الدنيا ما تسوى!!
لف ظهره وقال:وانتي ليش تتجسسي على خلق الله..مو عيب عليكِ؟؟
رفعت الخصله عن وجهي وأنا خجلانه من كلامه:ما كنت اسوي اللي تقول عليه..واللي شفته صدفه لا أكثر ولا أقل
رفع صوته بعصبيه:بس
أنا هنا سمعت صوت خطوات..عشان كذا قفلت النافده وقفزت على سريري..وقلبي ينبض بسرعه كبيره..دخلت أمي الغرفه:ها ريم..بتنامي؟؟
هزيت راسي لها..لأن أحس لو تكلمت..رح تحس اني راكضه..او خايفه من شي..جلست على طرف السرير..شكلها فهمت من هزت راسي أني زعلانه:يمه أبوك..يبي مصلحتك..وما يصير بنت في عمرك تترك الجامعه..وتشتغل
رفعت راسي من على المخده:بس أنا أشوف أن هالشي بيريحني..وأنا نفسي أشتغل في الكوافير..مو عشان فلوس ولا شي..بس عشان أعتمد على نفسي
..أنا بكلم أبوك مره ثانيه وبشوف..بس ما أوعدك أنه يوافق..وأنتي لا تزعلي نفسك
هزيت راسي وقلت:يمه شخبار عمي..من زمان ما شفته شرف بيتنا!!
..والله مدري عنه..هو اذا بغى فلوس أكيد بيجي..يالله انا رايحه الى أبوك..تغطي زين..وأنتبهي الى مناف
قمت بسرعه وراها وانا أقول:أن شاء الله(وقفلت الباب بالمفتاح)
ورجعت الى النافده..وفتحتها..بس شفت نافدة بيت الجيران مقفله..ضربت بيدي على الجدار:أوووهوووو..رااااح
وش فيك يا ريم؟؟..مدري بس يمكن من نقص العاطفه..أو أو أو مدري..أحس أني بحاجه أحد أسولف معه..حتى لو كان هذي السوالف هوااااش..بس المهم أفضي شي في نفسي..ياريتني واقفت على فيصل..وما قلت أني محجوزه..مالت علي وعلى حظي..مدري مين هالمقرود اللي حاجزني..يالله كله نصيب
...............
وسط الغرفه اللي يغلب عليها اللون الأخضر..كانت نايمه على بطنها في الأرض..وقدامها الاب توب البناتي باللون الوردي..وحاطه السماعات على أذنها بصوت عالي..لدرجه اللي يدخل عليها يسمع وش هي تسمع!! دخلت عليها رغد..كانت توها طالعه من الحمام..وشعرها مبلول..وعلى كتفها فوطه صغيره باللون البيج
رغـــــــــــــــــــــــــد
رفستها على خفيف..وقلت بصوت عالي:غلووواوه..وين الجل؟؟
رفعت غلا راسها ببلاهه..وشالت السماعات:نعم!!آمري
تكتفت قدامها:أبي الجل..اللي سرقتيه
سوت لي حركه (يعني مو عاجبها الكلام):أفتحي هذاك الدرج الأول ورح تلقيه
أخذته وأنا طالعه وقفت وراها أشوف وش تسوي..لما حست بوجودي..نزلت الشاشه:رغدوووه..أذلفي برااا
جلست وأنا أقول:مو طالعه..لين تقولي مين ذي اللي تكلميها!!
أبعدت عني شوي..وكملت طقطقه في ذا الاب:مالك دخل..والله أقولك..(وكملت بفخر)..هذي مديرة المنتدى..اللي مشتركه فيه
فتحت علبة الجل وصرت أحط في شعري..حتى بدون مرآيه لأني تعودت:وخير يا طير..وبعدين مديرة منتداكم عجوز وش لك فيها 
قالت بنفاذ صبر:أووووووهووو..رغدووووه..وش دخلك..وبعدين الصداقه ما تعرف عمر
دخلت الحمام وغسلت يديني وطلعت:شوفي مو حلو؟؟
رفعت راسها بس عشان تسكتني:ايه
أخذت أغراضي وقلت وأنا طالعه:مالت عليكي وعلى صديقتك
نقزت وهي تصرخ:رغدووووه..تقول رح تجي بيتنا!!
انصدمت بكلامها:هي انتي وش تقولي؟؟..من هي عشان ندخلها بيتنا؟؟..شكل أنتي أنجنيتي جد..(وسويت حركه يعني الحمدلله والشكر)
..حبيبتي رغد تعاااالي..قولي وش ألبس..وكيف أسوي شعري؟؟..كلها ساعه ورح تجي
ضحكت عليها:وووول يا مسرعها..صدق اللي قال(بنات أخر زمن)
فتحت الدولاب:أممممم..احسن شي ألبس لبس ساتر وبأكمام..عشان أعجبها
جلست فوق التسريحه وأنا أناظرها..قرب مني:زين..رغود..ألبس الأبيض والله الأحمر
هزيت راسي (لا)..وأنا أخذها على قد عقلها:ألبسي الأبيض عشان تقول أنك بريئه
طلعت لها بنطلون وبلوزه:زين خلاص قووومي طلعي بلبس
حكيت راسي:أووووهو نسيت فيه جل لسى ما نشف..أقول غلا(الثقل زين)..وطلعت
بعد ساعه في الحوش
قفلت غلا جوالها:تقول انها على الباب
أنفتح باب الحديد..وغلا راحت ركض داخل البيت..وأنا صرت أصرخ عليها:غلاااااااا هذا فيصل
دخل فيصل الحوش وهو يتثاوب:فيه وحده براا..تقول تبي غلا!!..روحي خليها تدخل..أنا بروح أنام
صرت أنادي على غلا..بس ما ردت علي..فضطريت أنا اللي أستقبلها..أول ما فتحت الباب..شالت نقابها..وضمتني:هلا بغلاااا
أبتعدت عنها بهدوء..وأنا أدقق في ملامحها..يبين الخبث على وجهى..وغير كذا..هي من أصحاب البشره السمراء..وحاطه لها رووج أحمر فاقع..فصاير ملفت للأنظار:أنا أختها رغد(وأبتسمت)..حياك تفضلي
دخلتها المجلس..واستئذنت وطلعت على طول..شفت غلا جالسه في الصاله بسكون..رحت وجلست قدامها:وووويه ووويه..هذي من وين أنتي جايبتها..خفت أنها تاكلني بعيونها
تقربت مني..وهي ترتب شعرها:يعني مين أحلى أنا والله هي!!
وقفت رايحه للمطبخ:لا أنتي أكيد..أنا بروح أسوي لك العصير..وأنتي أذلفي للعجووووز
لما رحت أسوي العصير في المطبخ..لقيت أمي..وصارت تسألني:يمه رغد..هذي مين اللي جايه تزور أختك؟؟
أصعب شي لما أجي أكذب على أمي:ها..ايه..هذي وحده من صديقاتها في الجامعه
كملت وهي ترفع القدر من على الفرن:ايه..لو مو ريحتي طبخ..كان رحت سلمت عليها..يمكن تعجبني..ونخطبها لهالولد
خفت لما قالت أمي هالكلام:لالا..يمه..هذي متزوجه
أخذت العصير وطلعت من المطبخ..أهرب من أسألت أمي اللي ما تخلص..لما دخلت المجلس..شفت غلا تناظر الأرض وساكته..والحرمه تسولف وتناظر فيها:أحم أحم..حي الله من جانا
عطيتها العصير وجلست جنب غلا..ورفعت دقنها:الا ما تشرفنا بأسمك
ضحكت على حركتي مع غلا:شكل حبيبتي غلا خجوله حيل..تذكرني بأيام خطوبتي..وأنا أسمي مرام
..تشرفنا مدام مرام (حسيت أن الجو هادئ..وغلا هاديه حيل..وأنا أدور في بالي على سالفه)..الا عندك عيال؟؟
سندت ظهرها على الكنب:لا والله..كل ما أفكر أجيب عيال..بس زوجي يشيل الفكره من راسي..وبعدين بدري على لعيال
صرت أكلم نفسي..الحين وحده في الثلاثينات وتقول بدري على لعيال..الحمدلله والشكر
بعد كذا أستئذنت وطلعت
................
أبتسمت وهي تفكر في اليوم اللي تكلم فيه زوجها بلهفه..مثل الشغاله..وحبذا لو يكون فراس..من تذكر هالشخص تجيها حاله من الجووع..فتحت الفرن ولقت مكرونه..غرفت لها في صحن متوسط..وجلست على الكرسي الخشب تاكل..وهي تناظر ورد..لما خلصت ورد من مكالمتها صارت تناظر في فجر..وهي مو حاسه أبد
طلعت ورد علبة عصير برتقال وحطتها قدام فجر..نقزت فجر:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..مين قالك أبي عصير؟؟
سوت ورد نفسها بريئه:أنتي اللي قلتي..ورد جيبي عصير
شكت فجر في نفسها:أهاااا..شكرا
سحبها ورد من يدها:قومي..نشتنشق هواء
هزت فجر راسها وطلعت معها:ها..وش أخبار زوجك؟؟
أبتسمت ورد وهي تطلع الفوطه من جيب مريول الطبخ..وتمسح سيارة أبو وسام:كله شي كويس!!
..آآف..وأنتي وين ما رحتي تنظفي..ياربي ليش ما عطيتني أخت
وراحت عنها لداخل البيت..أول ما دخلت الصاله..لقت أمها مقفله سماعة التلفون وعلى وجهه أبتسامه:تدري يا فجر!!ميعاد وافقت
فجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
حسيت من جوات نفسي..المفروض أنبسط..وخصوصا وأن ميعاد بنت طيوبه وحبوبه..صحيح عصبيه وعليها شوي حركات أطفال..بس بعد هي بنت عمي..اااااااااه مادري وش فيني..ودي أنبسط بس مو قادره:حلووو.علمتي وسام؟؟
أخذت جوالها من على الطاوله اللي يتوسطها شمعدانات باللون الذهبي..وصارت تفرفر في قائمه الاسماء:الحين بدق أخبره
..لا ..اذا جاء البيت خبريه..ما تعرفي ولدك مهبول..الحين يسوي لنا حادث من الفرحه
نزلت التلفون من على أذنها:ايه والله..وأنتي الصادقه
..بس والله أحلى شي..أن ميعاد بتجي بتسكن هنا..على الأقل يصير فيه جو
بعد مده من الصمت ردت أم وسام:بس تعالي..ميعاد تبي تدرس طب تقول أمها في لبنان..يعني مرح نشوفها كثير
أحس أن بطني ألمني من الضحك:وأنتي مصدقه أن وسام بيتزوج عشان زوجته تعيش في لبنان وهو هنا..يجلس عزابي أحسن له
تكلمت أم وسام بهدوء وكأن أحد يسمعهم:أسكتي ولا تتكلمي في هالموضوع..أن شاء الله نملك عليهم قبل الدراسه..وهم ياخذوا قرارهم بنفسهم
تذكرت شي عشان كذا قمت طيران على الملحق..اللي فيه معظم أغراضنا القديمه..فتحت الباب الألمنيوم..وشغلت الأنوار البيضاء..كراتين و أكياء وصناديق كثيره..معظمها كتب وملفات وصور قديمه..لقيت تحت رجولي لعبتي..كانت عباره عن دميه صغيره لون شعرها بنفسجي..ولابسه فستان أبيض..أنعاد موقف من قبل 12 سنه تقريبا..لما كان وسام يسخر علي اللعبه:ههههههه..تشبهك يا جنيه
كان دوم الدوم يسخر على شعري الكيرلي..سبحان الله شفتوا شلون؟؟..أنا البنت شعري كذا..وهو الولد شعره قمه في الجمال..تركتها على جنب..وفتحت أول كرتون صادفني..كان فيها أغراض مكتب أبوي القديم..فتحت الكرتون الثاني..أغلب الأشياء اللي فيه كانت حق وسام..مع كم غرض لي..حقرتهم وصرت أتصفح في أشياءه..أول شي مسكته لانه لفت نظري..نوت صغير..لونه وردي وعليه ورود..وهذا اللي أستعجب منه..غريبه وسام تعجبه هالاشياء..وبعدين ما قد مره شفته عنده..فتحت أول صفحه مكتوب فيها..بخط أطفال..حرف على السطر وعشره طايرين(مني أنا)..غيرت على طول الصفحات..لين وقفت على صفحه مكتوب فيها((أحبك))بجميع الألوان..تضحكت على الطفوله..كنا ناس بريئين..ما نعرف أن الحب عذاب..بس نقوله بدون ما نفكر فيه..المهم نسوي أنفسنا كبار ونخطه بأقلامنا..ونحسس أنفسنا أنا بجد كبار
كنت رح أقفل الدفتر..بس أستوقفتني الصفحه الكبيره..لأنها بخط وسام الحالي..يعني وهو شخص كبير
لماذا تركتي حبيبكِ ورحلتي..لماذا لم تفي بوعدكِ..وتنتظريني اتقدم لخطبتكِ!!..لماذا هربت من هذا الواقع..ورحلتي الى دنياه..وبقى محبوبكِ..ينزف ألما..ويتمنى لو لم يراك في يوم..وقلبه يهواك..ويتمزق بعد غيابكِ..قد خنتِ شخص لو صلح له لفداك بنبضات قلبه..ولجعل الأكسجين بين يديكِ
(وسأبقى:على ذكراكِ)
أنصدمت من هالكلام..وشو ذا؟؟..يعني الكلام اللي من قبل مو له!!حطيت النوت في جيب بنطلوني..ودورت على تاجي الصغير..(لما كنت صغيره..كنت دايم أقول الى وسام لما تتزوج بأبلس هذا التاج في يوم عرسك)..لقيته في أحد الرفوف وطلعت من الملحق..حطيت الأغراض في غرفتي..وعلى طول نزلت تحت لما سمعت صوت أبوي في الصاله
وقفت على أخر درجه وأنا أشوف وسام جالس جنب أبوي..ما كانت نظراتي نظرات عاديه..لا..كانت نظرات تدور على الحقيقه..حقيقة الكلام اللي قريته
قال وهو يحك شعره:والحين متى الملكه يبه
رحت وجلس عندهم:ول ول ول..عليك يا وسام..كل هذا مستعجل على الزواج
قال بعصبيه..مدري وش سببها:والله كل الناس تزوجت..وش ناقصني أنا ما أتزوج
..ياعمر أمك..مو ناقصك شي..بكره أبوك مع عمك أبو سعود يرحون ويتفقون على يوم الملكه..الله يعطيني العمر وأشوف عيالك
قام وسام وكأنه مو مبالي بكلام أمي..وركب لغرفته..لحقته بس قفل الباب بوجهي:وسام بقولك!!
..لا تقولي شي أنا بسبح..أذلفي
لالا..صار لي تشويش..أبي أحد يربط لي اللي يصير.ااااااااااه يا فراس..متى يجي اليوم اللي أكون فيه مكان ميعاد
طقيت راسي بهباله:وأنا كل شي أحط فيه فراس..مالت علي
...............

----------


## جنون الذكريات

فتح الضابط الباب الحديد..ورمى حمد داخل السجن..أنصعق ناصر لما شاف الكم الهائل من الكدمات على وجه حمد..طاح على الأرض..وهو يصرخ:أنتوا ما تفهموا..أنا أتألم
من سمع ناصر كلمة ألم..حس أن قلبه ينقبض..الى أي حد يوصل الأخلاص يا ناصر؟؟
الى أنك تنسى كل شي سوواه فيك هالوقح..وينعصر قلبك بمجرد أنه تلفظ بالألم ويمكن أنه ما يعنيه
تجمع السجناء حوله..ومن ضمنهم هشام اللي وقفه ووصله لين سريره
قال واحد منهم:يا أخ(كان يقصد الضابط)شكلكم غلطانين..هنا الأسره مليانه
قال الضابط بصوت خشن:أحنا عارفين..خلوه ينام على الأرض
قال هشام الى حمد اللي جزء منه مستخري على السرير:ما عليك منه..أنت الليله نام على سريري..وأنا بدبر عمري
رفع رجليه فوق السرير..وغطاه باللحاف..وتوجه لين سرير ناصر
نــــــــــــــــاصر
معقوله اللي ما يعرفه يسوي كل هذا؟؟..وأنت يا ناصر..أنت وينك..هذا صديق عمرك..هذا الأخ والصديق نسيته يا ناصر؟؟
أنا ما نسيت أحد..بس هوو..هوو..هوو((خلوها في القلب تجرح..ولا تطلع لبرا وتفضح))
جلس هشام على سريري:تسمح لي أنام بس الليله معك..عارف أن السرير صغير..بس
قطعت كلامه وانا أقول:حياك..السرير وصاحبه يفداك
حط يده على كتفي وهو يأشر بدقنه الى حمد اللي عاصر عيونه:تعرفه؟؟
..ليش تسأل!!
قال بعد تفكير:نظراتك..عيونك..ردة فعلك..تقول أنك تعرفه
هزيت راسي بمراره:ايه..كان صديقي..بس ربك أراد وصرنا أغراب
..كذا الدنيا..مع أني مدري وش سالفتكم..بس لا تخلي شي يفرق بينك وبين أي أحد..حتى لو كان هالأحد زميل مو بس صديق
في هذي اللحظه صرخ حمد:آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي
ألتفت هشام:مسكين..شكله يتألم صدق
ورفع صوته:ياضابط..المسجون الجديد شكله مريض
..أوووووووووهوو..يعني أنا ناقصكم..وبعدين عرفناها أساليب السجناء الجديده..من هالمكان لا تحلموا تطلعوا!!
قمت من مكاني ورحت لعند حمد..حطيت يدي على جبينه..بس ما كان فيه حراره..فتح عيونه وأنصدمت بلونهم..أنقلب اللون الأبيض الى الأصفر:حمد..تحس بشي؟؟
قال بصوت هادئ :أحس الموت يتقدم لي..أحسه يلاحقني..آآآآآآآآآي
ضميته..وهو بادلني بنفس الشي..بس رجعت ذاكرتي لذاك اليوم اللي رحت معه الى المزرعه..وتركته بخشونه:غداااااااار
حط يدينه على وجهه:ناااااااصر سامحني..سامحني
..كيف أسامحك..وأنت هدمت حياتي..حلمي اللي كان رح يتحقق..هذا هو يوم عن يوم يتلاشي قدام عيوني..أمي اللي تعبت علي..وربتني وكافحت لين كبرت وصرت في هالعمر..الحين أسمها أم الحراااااااااامي..وتبي أسامحك!!!
أنقلب للجهه اللي يناظر فيها الجدار:مابي أموت وأنت مو مسامحني..تكفى عامل السيئه بالحسنه..مابي شي غير تسامحني
قال هشام بصوت خافت:هو مريض من قبل
هزيت راسي(لا)
قال بتردد:الله العالم..وأن شاء الله أكون غلطان..بس كأن اللي فيه أعراض مرض السرطان
................
وسط مدينة الملاهي..صرخت رنا بوناسه:هيااااا بركب قطااار الموت
قربها وائل منه:أسكتي يا مهبوله..بنت طول بعرض تصارخ؟؟
ردت جود:كل شي للعب يهون..ياريتني جايبه عبود معاي
راح وائل يشتري تذاكر..ورجع وهو يوزع:هذي الى نهى وهذي ميعاد وهذي رنا..وهذي لك جود
أشرت جود على نفسها:أنا أركب قطار الموت..ليش مجنونه؟؟
ناظر وائل فيها بأستغراب..وجاوبت نهى:وائل..جود تخاف تركب هذي الألعاب..أو بالأصح..دايم دورها في هالمكان تناظر الناس وتضحك على أشكالهم
قالت جود دفاع عن نفسها:من قال أنا أخاف؟؟..أنا بس ما أحب أركب
وائل:زين بنات روحوا بسرعه قبل لا تبدأ اللعبه..وأنتي جود متأكده ما تبي تركبي
هزت راسها(ايه)وقالت:متأكده
جلست جود على الكرسي ونظرها يتابعهم..أما وائل قال أنه رايح يشتري مويه
جــــــــــــــــــود
ضحكت على شكل رنا وهي تصرخ..مدري من الخوف أو من الوناسه:هههههه..شوف وائل شكل رنوووه تضحك
وأما ميعاد..كانت عاصره عيونها..وماسكه بقوه في الحديد اللي قدامها..حطيت يدي على رجله أنبهه:وميعادوه مو أهون منها..ويلي بطني..يقتلوا من الضحك
أنتبهت أن ما كان له رد على كلامي..وأنا جالسه أضحك وأسخر بعد..ناظرت فيه ماسك علبة المويه الناقص ربعها..ويناظر في اللعبه بدون أي تعبير:وائـــل..وش فيك؟؟
تكلم بدون ما يغير وضعيته:ااااااااااااش
أستغربت من لهجته..فسكت..لما نزلوا البنات من اللعبه..جات نهى ركض لي:فاتك يا جودوه..تهبل اللعبه مررره
ميعاد وهي تجلس على الكرسي بيني وبين وائل:اااااااااااه..حسيت أني شوي وأموت..والله كل شوي أستشهد
..هههههههه..أشوف شكلك وأنتِ مسكره عيونك..يبين عليكِ الخوف
فجأه وقفت ميعاد:قوموا نركب وحده ثانيه(وسحبت يدي)الحين تركبي..تركبي
هزيت راسي بحماس:أوكي
قالت نهى بفرحه:وااااااااااو..ماصدق..يالله يالله..بنركب السفينه
رنا:يالله وائل أنت بعد تعال أركب معانا
رد عليها بجفاء:مابي..روحوا أنتوا
مشيت قدامهم..مو مهتمه في وائل:خلوه على راحته..يالله خلونا نلعب
رحنا اللعبه..وكانت مره زحمه..ومافيه تقريبا الا الكرسي الأخير..قالت رنا:هذا يخوف بنصير مره فوق
دفتها نهى:خلصيني أركبي..أحلى أحساس..لما تحسي بالخوف
سويت عليها(مالت):جد أنك مهبوله
أستعجلنا العامل اللي يطفي ويشغل اللعبه..فركبنا بأستعجال..وصرت أنا على الطرف..أول ما ركبت..حطيت يدي على قلبي..وقريت آيه الكرسي..وأنا أشوف وائل عاطينا ظهره..بدأت اللعبه ولا أرادي..مسكت في يد نهى بقووووه..وبعد دقائق زادت سرعة اللعبه..وجلست أصارخ لا ارداي:بموووووووت..نهى صدقيني بموووووت
ما صرت أشوف قدامي الا ضباب أسود..حطيت رأسي على كتف نهى..بعد ثواني وقفت اللعبه وأغلب الناس نزلوا..هزتني نهى:جود قومي خلاص وقفت
همس لها:مو قادره..دايخه حيل
جاء وائل معصب:وأنتوا وش فيكم؟؟ليش ما تنزلوا؟؟
قالت ميعاد بهدوء:جود هي اللي على الطرف..وهي دايخه مو قادره توقف
فك يدي من نهى:قوي نفسك شوي..بس لبين ما نوصل السياره
وقفت ونهى مسكتني من يدي الثانيه وطلعنا من مدينه الملاهي..ياريت ما ركبت معهم..خسرتهم الطلعه..ركبت السياره ونزلت لي نهى الكرسي..عشان أسترخي أكثر..ساد الصمت في السياره..ما عداء من صوت الراديو الهادئ..حسيت أن بطني يقلب..أشرت الى وائل:وقف
الظاهر أنه فهم علي..لأنه وقف ونزل من السياره وفتح لي الباب..جلست على الرمل..وطلعت كل اللي ببطني..قال وائل وهو يفتح لي علبة المويه:ما كان المفروض أخليك تركبي
هنا هزيت راسي(لا)..ونزلت دموعي وأنا أخذ المويه وأغسل وجهي..نزلت نهى من السياره وأنا راجعه..أبتسمت لي:سلامات..سلامات..كل هذا من لعبه..والله أنك دلوعه
طول الطريق ووائل يبغاني أروح المستشفى..وأنا مو راضيه:خلاص..داخ راسي من لعبه..وش رح تسوي لي الدكتوره
هز راسه(ايه)وصلنا بيت أبو محمد والبنات نزلوا..وما بقى في السياره غير أنا و وائل
وائل:للحين مصره ما تبي تروحي المستشفى!!
ناظرت فيه وقلت:خايفه
فجأه وقف السياره وقال:من وشو؟؟
..أبي أفهم بالأول..انت وشو فيك؟؟كل شوي بمزاج!!..مره تكلمني وتضحك..ومره الود ودك تدفني وترتاح..مو قلت كل شي في خاطرك قبل ما نجي بيتكم وخلصت..ليش بعد هالمزاجات؟؟؟
..أوووووهو جود..خلاص بعدين أقولك..الحين خلينا نروح المستشفى أوكي؟؟
..وليش تبي تسمع الكلام من الدكتوره مو مني أنا..تبي أنا أقول أني
قاطعني بعصبيه:الله يخليك..لا تكملي..خلينا نشوف الدكتوره أول

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*الجزء الثالث عشر
فتحت باب الغرفه..ولقيت البيت كله ظلام..بس الجوع كافر..نزلت المطبخ وطلعت التوست مع جبن كيري..وجلست أكل..أسمع صوت ونين..الظاهر أن الشغاله تعبانه..أو أو أو يمكن هي أمي..تركت الأشياء اللي بيدي..ورحت الى مصدر الصوت..فتحت غرفه أمي..ولقيتها منسدحه على السرير وهي شوي تون..وشوي تدعي..وأبوي ماسك القران وجالس يقرئ سورة يس*
*..وش فيها أمي؟؟*
*ترك أبوي القرآن وقال:أطلعي برا..لو فيك خير..من زمان دريتي عن أمك..اللي كل ليلة تعاني من ألم ظهرها..مو بس شطاره في الطلعات والروحات*
*ألجمني كلامه..وفجأه رن جوالي..رفعت السماعه:هلا سحوووره..سمعي على السريع..أنا اليوم مظطره أجلس بالبيت..ممكن تروحي بدالي؟؟*
*قلت بدون تفكير:أيوووه..وين؟؟*
*..فندق(......)بالدور الخامس..الشقه 3*
*..طيب كم الدفع؟؟؟*
*قالت بسرعه أكبر مما بدت عليها المكالمه:الدفع كان مسبق..أنتي روحي وبعدين أحاسبك..باي*
*طلعت من الغرفه على السريع..بس وقفني صوت أبوي على الباب:وين؟؟*
*تثاوبت وحطيت يدي على فمي:مررررره نعسانه..رايحه أنا!!*
*رجع فتح بابا القرآن وقال:الله لا يوفقك من بنت*
*طبعا أنا ما استهميت لكلامه..رحت غرفتي..ولابست ملابسي..وطلعت من الباب اللي ورا البيت..بدون محد يحس فيني..حتى نسيت أني جوعانه..وصرت أفكر في السهر لا غير.....*
*...................*
*جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود*
*بعد التحليل جلسنا ننتظر نتيجة التحليل على كراسي الأنتظار*
*لقى وائل الممرضه جايبه نتجية التحليل وتنادي على أسمي..رح وائل أخذه من عندها..أما أنا ما تحركت من مكاني..جلس على الكرسي..وفتح الورقه البيضاء:أووووووف راسي دايخ مو فاهم شي*
*أخذت الورقه من عنده وطويتها:الحين بس تطلع الحرمه وندخل للدكتوره..لا تستعجل*
*سند راسه على الجدار:متوتر حدي*
*قلت بصوت واطي:مو أكثر مني*
*مسك يدي..وقمنا على طول لما شفنا الحرمه تطلع من العياده..رفعت الدكتوره راسها ولقتنا واقفين:لسى الممرضه ما نادت عليكم..طب أقلسوا..هم المتزوقين قديد دايم كزا*
*سحب وائل الورقه من يدي وعطاها الدكتوره:طب صار لكم متزوقين؟؟*
*ناظر وائل فيني بخوف وقلت:شهر ونص!!*
*قفلت الدكتوره المصريه الورقه وشالت نظارتها:برابو(وغمزت لي)..أنتِ حاسه نفسك حامل أو لا؟؟*
*في هذه اللحظات حسيت ان قلبي ينبض بقوه..ومو قادره أتكلم..فرفعت أكتافي*
*رجعت ناظرت في وائل:مبرروك عليك المدام حامل..ولسى في بداية الشهر الأول*
*أما أنا..نظراتي ما تعدت جزمتي(أكرمكم الله)*
*عطت الدكتوره وائل ورقه:هذي بعز الفيتامينات..أشتريها من الصيدليه اللي قمب المستشفى..وأنتِ يا عروس كل 15 يوم يكون لك موعد..في الشهور الأولى..بعد كزا كل شهر..وباقي الأشياء أخبرك بيها الشهور القايه*
*طلعنا من الدكتوره..وأنا ما أفكر في شي..الا سعود..هو على الطلعه مع وائل يسوي لي سالفه..مو بعد أكون حامل*
*ضربت جبيني لما تذكرت..المدرسه بعد أربع أيام!!*
*راح وائل الصيدليه ياخذ الأدويه..وأنا جلست بالسياره..بعد دقيقتين جاء وائل بكيس الأدويه وعطاني وياها:كل دواء مكتوب عليه كم مره..والأغلب بس مره في اليوم*
*هزيت راسي بدون ما اتكلم:لا تخافي محلوله أن شاء الله..بس أنتي لا تخبري أحد*
*ناظرت فيه ببلاهه:من جدك؟؟*
*حرك السياره:أجل وش ناويه عليه؟؟*
*..على الأقل أخبر أمي*
*لوى شفايفه وبعد تفكير:لو كذا..رح تقول الى أبوك..ومنها الى أخوانك..يعني رح تنتشر السالفه..أنتي لا تتكلمي..وأنا رح أدبر الموضوع*
*وصلنا على باب بيتنا:يووووه واذا شافوا الأدويه وش أقول لهم؟؟؟*
*..أممممم..أقولك خليهم عندي..واذا شفت فرصه جبتهم لك..تدري جودي أني مستانس..وأحس مالي حق أستانس*
*طلعت من السياره..بدون ما أرد عليه..دخلت البيت وكان الكل مجتمع بالصاله..ناداني أبوي:تعالي حبيبتي..أجلسي جنبي*
*رحت جلست جنبه..وأنا صامته..كأني أنتظر كم كلمه من سعود على التأخير*
*وجهت أمي لي الكلام..وهي تعطيني كاس عصير برتقال:جود يمه..رح نخطب الى أخوانك؟؟*
*ناظرت في سعود وفراس:أخواني..يعني حتى أنت يا سعود!!*
*رف ياقة ثوبه:مو عاجبك لو مو عاجبك*
*..الا عاجبني بس مفاجأه هههههه*
*قالت ايمان تختصر الموضوع:رح يتزوجوا بنات خالتي!!*
*كملت الاء:غلا ورغد*
*أحست أن الموضوع محسوم وكلهم متفقين..كأن كلامي اللي كنت ناويه أقوله الى فراس..ماله داعي..يعني صحيح غلا بنت رزينه بس رغد لا..وهم متفقين على الثنتين..مالي الا اسكت وخلاص..يكفيني اللي فيني*
*................*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*بعد يومين مما سبق..يوم الأربعاء..الساعه 8:20 الصباح..لبست ملابسي..وضبطت شكلي على الخفيف..باقي أكثر من نص ساعه على بداية الدوام..صحيح لسى ما أدوام بالمره..يعني أتدرب..ولله الحمد..ماتوقعت الشغل مره حلوه وممتع..الأمس تعلمت كيف أقص الشعر طبقات..كانت عمليه سهله الا أنها تبي شي من الدقه والخفه..وما زاد وناستي..مدح الزبونه الشغل..كأني سويت أنجاز>>كل هذا على قصت شعر
ريـــــــــــــــــــــــــم*
*فتحت النافده كعادتي كل يوم قبل ما أطلع المشغل(الكوافير)..عشان يتغير جو الغرفه..وصرت أرتب سريري..اليوم منووف..نام مع ماما..هذي عادته اذا كان دوام بابا آخر ليل..ماحسيت الا بشي ثقيل على ظهري:آآآآآي*
*سمعت صوت:هي..هي..يا بنت!!*
*ارتبكت حيل..تذكروا؟؟..هذا اللي شفته ذيك المره..رحت لعند النافده وأنا أمثل بأني معصبه:أنت ما تستحي على وجهك..ليش ترمي الحصى علي!!*
*عيونه تناظر كل مكان الا أنا..رد بصوت واطي:أنا آسف اذا ألمتك*
*رديت بدون نفس:مو مشكله..خلصني وش تبي؟؟*
*رفع كتوفه:مابي شي..بس كنت بقولك..اذا رح تفتحي النافده..حطي شي على شعرك على الأقل..لا تنكشفي للجيران!!*
*تسندت على جدار النافده..وقفزت أول ما أنتبهت أن الباب مفتوح..يعني أحتمال تجي ماما:رح وسكرته..وفي طريقي..اخذت الحجاب ولبسته وأنا أضحك..ورجعت لمكاني*
*..وين رحتي؟؟*
*أبتسمت:أسوي اللي قلت عليه*
*هز راسه:تمام*
*قلت وكأني بموت أعرف السبب:ممكن اعرف..أنت ليش كنت تبكي ذيك المره؟؟*
*جلس على طاولة خشب.. كرسيها في جدار النافده..بالأصح..كأنه عطاني ظهره!!*
*..وأنتي وش يخصك؟؟*
*أحرجني بس قلت بسرعه:عادي جاره تسأل عن جارها*
*قال بعد صمت ثواني..أممممم*
*سرحت وأنا أناظر ساعتي الي على الجدار..وتفاجأت مر الوقت بسرعه..وباقي بس 7 دقايق على بداية الدوام..قلت بأستعجال:أنا عندي دواام..باي*
*قفلت النافده ولبست عباتي وطلعت..خساره ما أمداني أسولف معه أكثر..بس مو كأني بديت خطوه حلوه..وهو كمان بدا يستجوب>>تلاحظوا أو لا؟؟*
*طول الوقت في المشغل وأنا أفكر فيه..وأحزر السبب اللي يخلي رجل يبكي..صرخت البنت اللي أستشور شعرها الأسود الفاحم:مجنونه أنتي..ناويه تحرقيني*
*طفيت الأستشور..وأنا مفتشله في داخلي:آنا آسفه*
*فكت البكل اللي رافعه فيهم شعرها..ولبست حجابها وهي تقول:الغلط مني جايه عندكم..آسفك وين أوديه لو أحترق شعري؟؟*
*لحقتها وأنا ناويه أهديها..بس ما أعطتني مجال وطلعت..وقفت عند الباب فتره..بعد خايفه المديره تسمعني كم كلمه؟؟..صحيح هي جارتي..بس محد يرضى باللي سويته..تبوا الصراحه؟؟هي زودتها!!*
*دخلت وأنا أمشي بثقه وما كأني مسويه شي..لقيت بنت جيرانا قدامي(المديره)..رفعت كتوفي بلباقه:حاولت أهديها بس الله يصلحها معصبه*
*هزت راسها:اممممم..ريم حبيبتي..روحي البيت أرتاحي*
*كملت بنفس أسلوبي قبل شوي:بس أنا مافيني شي؟؟*
*حطت يدها على كتفي بحنيه:أحس عقلك مو معك..معليش..روحي ريحي وبكره تعالي وأنتي مصحصه على الأخر..زين؟؟*
*أبتسمت وأنا من داخل ميته قهر:أوكي..مشكوره*
*رحت البيت وكان هادئ تماما..ركبت الطابق الثاني..لما مريت من عند الغرفه اللي ينام فيها عمي مره في السنه..سمعت أصوات غريبه..قربت أذني من عند الباب..فيه صوت بنت وبعد صوت عمي..يمكن يكلم جوال مع وحده من مهابيله..بس لالا..هذا الصوت واضح كأنها بالغرفه..قلت بصوت واضح:أهااااا..تزوج*
*شكل عمي تزوج وجاب زوجته عندنا..وش هالبلشه..رحت غرفتي وأنا مقهووره..كل ما قلت أفتكينا منه يطلع لنا مره ثانيه..علقت عباتي وصرت أناظر في النافده وأفكر..خلاص مرح أفتح النافده وأكلمه بعد كذا..معقوله أنا اللي أقول عن عمي مهبول..أطلع أنا أهبل..حطيت راسي على المخده ونمت*
*.................*
*نزلت ميعاد من على الدرج وعباتها وراها مثل سوبر مان..نطت على الكنبه جنب وائل:وه تعبت(وضربته على رجله بمزح)..أقول وائل وين ست الحسن جودوه..من الصبح أدق عليها ولا ترد*
*ردت عليها وائل بملل:يمكن نايمه*
*حطت ميعاد يدينها على خصرها:لا والله..وأنا أن شاء الله من رح يروح معي الكوافير..نهووه ومحتزنه في غرفتها(حطت جواله في يده)دق عليها وائل..أكيد رح تشوف أسمك وترد*
*حط الجوال في جيب ثوبه:روحي مع رنا*
*..وائل..بليز دق..مابي أروح مع البزر رنوه لحالنا*
*تنرفزت رنا من كلامها:أوريك لكن..شوفي من رح يروح معك..وهذي جلسه!!*
*ناظر وائل فيها:ما يحتاج تروحي كوافيرت..هو الا ملكه عاديه*
*حطت يدينها على خدودها:مو كافي مرح يسووا لي حفله..وبعد ماأروح الكوافير(وقامت رجعت غرفتها)ااااااف منكم كلكم*
*رفعت رنا حواجبها بأهتمام:وائل..ترى لو مارحت بتسوي لكم سالفه..ويمكن ما ترضى تملك..ميعادوه وتعرف حركتها!!*
*هز راسه بتفهم:وش أسوي فيها..أختها ومن حقها زعلانه على زوجها..وجود ما ترد..عنيده هالبنت..الله يعينك يا وسام*
*تردد صوت أم محمد في البيت:رنا..رنا*
*..نعم يمه..أنا في الصاله*
*دخلت أم محمد الصاله وفي يدها أكياس الحلويات:قومي وديهم المطبخ..وتعالي بعدين أخذي عباتي علقيها*
*وائل وهو يطفي التلفزيون:هلا يمه*
*أم محمد وهي تشلح شرابها البيج:وينك يمه..هالأيام ما تبين؟؟*
*..انا أدخل البيت وانتم تطلعوا..يمه مين عزمتوا حق الملكه*
*...مافي غريب..بس الأهل..لو مو سالفة نهى كان سويناها كبيره..بس هذي كتبة الله*
*هز راسه بتفهم:أحسن..يالله يمه أنا بروح أجيب جود..عشان تروح مع ميعاد الكوافير*
*وائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل*
*طلعت من البيت..وركبت سيارتي الرنج بلون الأسود..شغلتها حق تسخن..وحطيت راسي على الدركسيون..مدري اليوم وش فيني..مرررره زهقان وملان..وأحس أني مخنوق حدي..غير أن وسام كل شوي يتصل وأنا ما أرد عليه..هذا الأنسان اللي أضعف لما أسمع صوته..وما أقدر أمسك نفسي..لازم أحكي له كل شي..شفتوا كيف علاقة نهى بجود؟؟يمكن أنا وسام كذا وأكثر..لبست نظارتي الشمسيه وطلعت من بوابة البيت الرئيسيه..كنت في الشارع أمشي بسرعه 70 بس..يمكن لأني أفكر..وقررت أدق على وسام..مدري ليش..أحب أستغل كل ثانيه أكون معاه..وأخاف يجي يوم أدوره وما ألقاه:هلا وسوووم*
*رد بصوت مرتفع:وائلووه..يا..>>لو تدري ماني قايل..وينك فيه؟؟تعبت من كثر ما أتصل فيك*
*رديت عليه ببرود يخالف الهيجان اللي بصدري:ما قدرت أرد عليك*
*سكت شوي بعدين رد:وائل..وش فيك؟؟والا أقول أنت وين؟؟*
*..رايح حق جود*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*قال بسخريه:وأنت كل يوم في وجها..الله يعين البنت على فيسك..أقول تعال
أول بيتنا بوريك شي..بعدين روح الى جودك*
*تبوا الحقيقه..كنت أبي أروح ومابي أروح بس وافقت:أوكي أنا جاي*
*وصلت لين بيت عمي ووقفت برا..مع أن باب البيت مفتوح..بس كأني عجزان أضغط على البنزين..دقيت هرن على وسام..طلع لي وهو مستغرب:وش فيك أدخل البيت!!*
*جاوبته بدون ما أناظر في عيونه:مستعجل..وريني اللي بتوريني بسرعه؟؟*
*لف على السياره وركب جنبي:وائل..ناظرني..تبي الجد؟؟ما كنت بوريك شي..جبتك عشان أعرف وشو فيك.؟.*
*كلمته بعصبيه:تتمسخر حضرتك..شايفني فاضي حق سوالفك الهبله*
*حسيته أنبهر بأسلوبي الغير معتاد:أوكي..سوري لأني ضيعت وقتك(ونزل من السياره)مع السلامه*
*نزلت بعده على طوول..ولحقته:وساام..وساام(مسكته من كتفه ووقفته)..معليش سامحني..نفسيتي مرره مخربطه*
*تكلم بهدوءه:أنا مو زعلان عشان كلامك..أنا متضايق لأني أشوفك متغير وأجهل السبب..أنا يا وائل اللي ما تصير لي صغيره ولا كبيره الا تدري فيها..وأنت...... خلني ساكت أحسن لي*
*...لو أقدر أتكلم..صدقني أنت أول من رح أتكلم له..بس ما أقدر!!*
*حط يدينه على خصره بعصبيه:وليش أن شاء ما تقدر؟؟*
*مسكته من يده..ودخلنا البيت..وأنا أحاول أغير الموضوع:بعدين أقولك..(وغمزت له)ها كيف الهمه يا عريس!!*
*رفع كتوفه:والله مدري..ماحس أني رح أتزوج..يمكن مو مصدق*
*جلست بشكل مفاجأه على العشب اللي توه ينبت:ياعمري ميعادوه..محد معطيها وجه اليوم*
*جلست بعدي وقال:أفااا ليش؟؟*
*حطيت يدي على خدي بشكل مأساوي:نهى وما ينعتب عليها زوجها وسط السجن ومالها خلق الدنيا..وأبوي اليوم متضايق شوي لأن جدتي تعبانه..وجود كمان تعبانه*
*أنسدح وسام على العشب وحط يدينه تخت رقبته:وأنا كمان لاحظت..ويمكن سالفة ناصر هي اللي مخليه الكل يتكدر*
*تنهدت بألم:يااااريت هي وبس*
*قام وسام فجأه ومسكت دقني:شووووف يا وائل..رح تحكي لي..رح تحكي لي..تراك دوختني من الصبح للحين*
*تكلمت بصوت شبه مسموع:أول شي لا تناظرني..وبعدين جد جد جد مابي الشي يطلع لأحد أبد..حتى أنت أنساه*
*حسيته تحمس لأنه صار ينتف العشب بيدينه:طيب قول*
*الكلمه كأنها غصه واقفه في حقلي..أنا قلت لها ما تخبر أحد..أقوم أنا اللي أقول الى وسام:جود حامل*
*رفع راسه بعدم استيعاب:مين جود!!؟؟؟*
*وقفت لأني نويت أطلع خلاص..وغير كذا نسيت سيارتي مشغله:بنت عمي..باي*
*كانت كلماته مثل الخناجر في صدري:غبي..غبي..غبي..يا أناني..البنت وراها دراسه..وراها تحضير للجامعه..وراها سعود اللي لو درى مدري وش رح يصير فيك!!*
*لفيت له بعصبيه:جود زوجتي..لا سعود ولا غيره له دخل*
*..اذا سعود ولا أهلك هموك..جود بعد ما همتك!!*
*رحت ركض لين السياره..مابي أسمع كلام زياده..أصلا أنا الغلطان اللي علمته..اللي فيني يكفيني..ليش يزيد علي؟؟..طول عمري كان وسام لي قدوه لأنه يمتلك من الرصانه والتفكير السليم كثير..زدت سرعة السياره بقووه..أبي أشوف جود..الحين الحين الحين..لما وصلت بيتهم ودخلت..ما كان فيه أحد موجود بالصاله..صعدت الدور الثاني وأنا أتنحنح ودخلت غرفه جود..لقيتها نايمه على السرير..وعلى ملامحها الحزن..أو شي ثاني!!مدري..بس ما كانت على طبيعتها..جلست على طرف السرير..ورجعت شعرها على ورى وأنا أهمس بأسمها:جودي*
*فتحت عيونه بخفه وتكلمت بصوت مبحوح:مو ناايمه*
*أبتسمت لها:مساء الخير يا قلبي..كيفك اليوم؟؟*
*رفعت راسها..وأنا حطيت المخده ورى ظهرها..ضحكت بصوت خفيف:يسلموو*
*..ليش تضحكي؟؟*
*رفعت كتوفها بأبتسامه:مدري بس كذا*
*مسكت يدها بيديني الثنتين:جود..أنا*
*ضمتني وهي تقول:أنت حبيبي مو؟؟*
*قاطعتها وأنا أحس دموعي على وشك أنها تنزل:كنت أبي أقول!!*
*مسحت على شعري وهي تقول:أنا مابيك تقول شي..(وتكلمت بجديه أكثر)..وائل ترى الدموع مو عيب..ومرح تقلل من قيمتك عندي..بس اللي رح يصير أنك على ترتاح بعدها*
*ضميتها بقوه..وما بكيت بمعنى البكاء..بس حسيت أني أفرغ طاقه..في هذي اللحظه سمعت صوت الباب ينفتح..بمجرد مافكيت جود ولفيت وراي الا هو تقفل مره ثانيه:مين؟؟*
*ضحكت على شكلي اللي مو مستوعب:فراس*
*قمت وفتحت الباب أناظر يمين وشمال:فرااس تعال!!*
*جاء وشكله مستحي:أنا آسف..مادريت فيك هنا؟؟*
*حطيت يدي على كتفه:يا شيخ ومدري وش صار يعني..تعال أدخل!!*
*دخلنا الغرفه ولقيت جود رجعت أنسدحت على السرير..فحسيت أنها تعبانه*
*فجلسنا على الأرض..فراس بأبتسامه خفيفه:دريت أني رح أخطب*
*..والله نيالها اللي بتاخذ فراسوه*
*..وكمان سعود بيخطب معاي..الأخ تحمس*
*ضحكت بدون نفس:جود..اش فيك مو عاطتنا وجه..نطلع يعني!!*
*قام فراس ورفع اللحاف من عليها:وش فيك جودوه..أكيد وائلوه مزعلك أنتِ بس قولي وش مسوي..عشان أخذ حقك*
*مددت رجليني على الأرض:أحلف يا شيخ..وش قدر الصرصور على النمر*
*..صرصور في عينك..أنت بس جرب وبتشوف*
*ضحكت جود:اي والله لا تاخذ مقلب في هالعصاقيل وهالنظارات..تراه قوي*
*..ههههههه يعني مجربه*
*قالت وهي تقوم من السرير:اصلا ماذكر قد تهاوشت معه..كنت كله أتهاوش مع الاء*
*..جود أجهزي عشان أخذك الكوافير مع الاء*
*هزت راسها:أوكي..بس أخذ شاور وألبس*
*دخلت الحمام ورن جوالها..ناظر فيه فراس:ميعادي..هذي أختك..خذ رد عليها*
*بعد ما كلمت ميعاد..شفت في رساله مو مفتوحه..تبادر في ذهني أنها أكيد من ميعاد ففتحتها*
*((مجرد ذكرى))*
*ليت** {**المرض**}* *فيني ولا**فيك**
**ما أتحمل يا حبيبي أسمعك تقول**الآآهـ**
**ماا بيدي شي أسويه**عشان**
**أخفف عليك غير** {**أدعي ربي**}* *إنه**يشفيك**
**ما تشوف شر يا بعد**مغليك**

**مين هذي اللي تعرف أن جود مريضه..وليش مسميتها مجرد ذكرى؟؟..رحت صندوق الرسائل..وجلست أدور على نفس الأسم..لقيت رسالتين بس من هالأسم..وهذي الثالثه*
*الأولى مكتوب فيها*
*هـذا** [**الحنان**]* *اللي له** {**القلب**}..* *محتاج**.. }~ 
.**أرجوك. زيد** {**بالعـطا} و[احتويني**] ..
**وان كان**{* *شفت**}* *في**[* *وصالي**]* *لك ..احراج** .. }~
**فـي {الصمت}..[ أحبك ].. بين{ قلبي**}* *وبيني** ... }~*
*والثانيه*
*((الله يوفقك))*
*رفعت راسي وما شفت فراس في الغرفه..رحت بسرعه مسحت أخر رساله..مدري ليش مسحتها..بس كنت أبي أمسحها وبس..وتركت الجوال مكانه وطلعت*
*.........*
*وســـــــــــــــــــــــــــام*
*أخذت شاور عشان أنعنش..من بعد سالفة وائل... من سمعته حسيت قلبي ينقبض..وتمالكني شعور بأني أضرب أي أحد قدامي..بس الحين الحمدلله ريحت..ووأنتقل تفكيري عن اللي بصير بعد ساعه..عن اللي رح يغير حياتي بأكملها..لفيت المنشفه على خصري..ورحت الغرفه ألبس ثوبي..اللي نادر ألبسه..أنا بالعاده ما أحب الشي التقليدي..وألقى في البنطلونات راحه أكثر..لفت نظري دفتري الصغير..قبل 3 أشهر ونص كان هنا..وكان عذاب بالنسبه لي..فحطيته في الملحق..أبعد مكان عن عيوني..بس وش جابه هنا؟؟..حكيت راسي بتساءول..يمكن أنا ما وديته المحلق بس كنت أتخيل..أوووووهووو..فتحت دولاب ذكراتي وأوراق القديمه اللي ما استغني عنها..وحطيته فيه..بس ما قبل ما أقفل الدولاب..طاح نظري الى الورقه البيضاء..بدون أي زخرفه أو معلم أنثوي يدل على صاحبتها..هههههه..كانت في ذاك اليوم كاتبتها على عجله..ومن أقرب دفتر أخذت الورقه..وأرسلتها مع أخوها الصغير..ذاك اليوم كان يوم جدا جميل..لأني حسيت كبريائها تنازل لي..وكله من حركاتي الجهنميه..صحيح ما كان بينا الشي الكثير..لكن حركاتنا كانت مدروسه صح*
*تدري وش ودي أسوي؟؟؟*
*ودي بطابوقه فوق راسك!!*
*عشان تحس أني موجوده*
*وفي اخر سطر رسمت وجه يدل على الأغاضه*
*اااااااااااااااااااه..ليش اليوم بذات كل هذا يصير؟؟..اليوم اللي المفروض ما أفكر فيه غير في مستقبلي..زوجتي..مخططاتي..على الأقل الكلمتين اللي رح أقولهم أول ما أشوفها..اااااااااااه عليك يا بنت عمي..صحيح كبرتي وحلويتي..ما كنتِ كذا وأنتي صغيره..في هذي اللحظه فتحت فجر الباب..صرخت وسكرته..ورجعت فتحته وهي مغطيه وجهه الا عيونها >>تسوي أنها خجلانه هههه*
*..وسااااااامو..بسرعه ألبس(وشالت يدها من على وجها)..تأخرنا كثير*
*..يالله بس ألبس ثوبي وجاي* 
*تسارعت اللحظات قدام عيني..ما كنت أسمع كلامهم..ولا على ايش اتفقوا؟؟..ولا حتى شروط بنت عمي المصون..كل هم حضور وائل!!..المفروض يكون جنبي في هذي اللحظات..بس هو أبعد ما يكون..مدري ليش؟؟كذا الظروف تبعده في الوقت اللي أحتاجه فيه..قبل لحظات تقدم لي عقد القرآن ووقعته بيدي..مع أن كل هذي اللحظات كانت قبل دقايق الا أني أحسها ذكرى قديمه مو قادر استرجعها لقدمها..وهذا أنا ألتفت حواليني وما ألقى أحد!!..يعني أنا أنتظر نصفي الثاني..أقصد زوجتي..طول عمري كنت أتخيل هذي اللحظه في مجلس غير عن هذا المجلس..وفي بيت غير هالبيت..لكن سبحان الله..قطعت الكلام مع نفسي..بدخول ميعاد مع محمد..يحل لي في هذي اللحظات أوصفها لكم..بنت طولها مع يتعدى 150..ووزنها أكيد أنه أقل من 45..شعرها الاسود يوصل لنص ظهرها..تمتلك عيون واسعه وسوداء للغايه..لالالالا..مو هي اللي شفتها!!هذي انسانه غير..هذي طفله مشاغبه..أسنانها الأماميه مخلوعه..شعرها القصير يتبعثر بعنف..أصبعها لا يفرق فمها أبد..أنصدمت!!وأنعادت في مخيلتي البنت اللي جالسه على الكرسي وتتكلم بالجوال بجديه الا أن جديتها كانت مغريه..أبتسمت أبعد عن ملامحي الصدمه:مبرروك*
*هزت راسها بكل لطف:الله يبارك فيك*
*ما كانت خجلانه..بالعكس كانت معفويه في حركاتها..وكأنها جالسه مع واحد من أخوانها..ومتعوده عليه بالمرره:أن شاء الله مبسوطه*
*..ان شاء الله*
*قدمت لي عصير الفراوله:سمعت أنك تحبه!!*
*هزيت راسي وأنا أشرب العصير بأرتباك:صح..وأنتي؟؟*
*..أنا أكثر شي أحبه التفاح*
*سألت بفضول يذبحني:وينه وائل اليوم ما شفته*
*ضحكت بسخريه..وكأنها أنصدمت من السؤال:مدري..أنا كمان أستغربت لأني ما شفته..وتوقعته بالمجلس!!*
*وقفت وأنا أقول:طيب ميع..(مدري ليش قطعت أسمها وما كملت)..أنا طالع الحين..وأن شاء الله أشوفك قريب*
*لما طلعت حسيت نفسي سخيف..أو يمكن أكثر..هذا أول لقاء بين زوجين توهم يشوفوا بعضهم..ااااااااااااف..أحس صدري مكتوم..أحسن شي أرجع البيت وأنام قبل لا يستلموني فجر وأمي ليش أني طلعت بدري*
*.................*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*يوم السبت الفجر..الساعه 4..أول يوم دراسي
..طيب ليش أنتي ما تكلميه؟؟*
*$$استحي أدق عليه..ويفكرني قاطه نفسي*
*..بس هذا مستقبلك..خليه يقول اللي يقول..بس حققي حلمك*
*$$مدري والله محتاره كثير..والدمعه في عيني..وأنا أشوف الناس مستعده للدوامات وأنا لسى ما أخذت قرار*
*..توكلي على الله وكلميه*
*$$هو ما أحس أنه يعطيني وجه*
*..يتهيأ لك الرجال عطيه كم كلمه وحلوه..ويذوب فيك*
*$$تبي الجد!!*
*..أكيد*
*$$مع أني من صغري وأنا أدعي أنه أحبه..الا أني أحس كنت معجبه فيه وحركات أطفال بس..ماطيقه أبد*
*..أنتي وشو تقولي؟؟*
*$$وربي من أشوفه أو أسمع صوته..أحس نفسي ينكتم..وأني قرفانه منه*
*دخلت رنا عليها الغرفه..وش رأيك بمريولي؟؟*
*..بسم الله توها الساعه أربع ونص أنهبلتي*
*هزت راسها بلا عمداً عشان تحرك شعرها:بس متحمسه..والحين بروح أفصخه*
*رنا وهي طالعه بتسكر الباب..صرخت عليها ميعاد:نامي..لا يوجعك راسك بالمدرسه*
*..مابي(وقفلت الباب وراحت)*
*أرسلت لها صديقتها أشارة تنبيه..لانها طولت بالرد عليها*
*$$ها وش تبي..ترى أخلاقي في خشمي!!*
*..أقولك جربي..دقي عليه الحين..وأتدلعي لك شوي..صدقيني رح تنبسطي*
*$$امممممممممممممم..أوكي شورك وهداية الله..أجل يالله باي..أوافيك بالاحداث بكره*
*..الله يوفقك حبيبتي*
*قفلت الاب توب..ومسكت الجوال وهي تفكر في الكلام اللي رح تقوله:أوووووهو..مالازم أفكر اللي يطلع معي يطلع*
*بعد ثالث رنه..رد وسام وصوته كله نوم:ألوو..ألوو..ميعاد!!*
*تكلمت وهي مفتشله مررره:أنا آسفه..أرجع نام*
*رفع صوته حبيتين يبين أنه خلاص جلس:وش فيك ميعاد..تكلمي..تبي شي!!*
*والله أنه سخيف..هذي أول مره أدق عليه ويقول تبي شي:لا..بس بغيت أطمن عليك*
*رد بجواب مثله سخيف:تطمني علي؟؟*
*جاءت الفكره في راسها وقالتها بنعومه:وكمان عشان أجلسك لصلاه*
*..أهااااا مشكوووره..فيك الخير*
*..اوكي يالله مع السلامه*
*ضربت يديها على الكومدينه..(ما استفدت شي..لو دريت ما أتصلت عليه..وووي كتم على أنفاسي..وربي ما أتحمله هالانسان)*
*............*
*لبست تنورتها السوداء..مع بلوزه نص كم..بلون الزيتي..ومرسوم عليها بنت بشكل كبير..رفعت نص شعرها وتركت النص الثاني على أكتافها بحريه..حطت لها كحل بلون الزيتي..مع قلوس بلون بشرتها..أخذت شنطتها السوداء..ونزلت الصاله..شافت فيصل قدامها..تكلمت بصوت رجولي:أهلا يابو الشباب*
*رد عليها بدون نفس:متى رح تعقلي..بعد زواج وقريب رح نفتك منك*
*حطت يدها على خصرها:لا والله..أشوف قررت عني..الا توهم البارح متقدمين..خلينا ندلع شوي ونماطل*
*سحب شعرها وهو طالع:خمس دقايق أن ما طلعتي أنتي وأختك اللي فوق بمشي عنكم*
*صرخت رغد بصوت عالي:غلااااااااااااااا..بسرعه فيصلوه بروح عنا*
*نزلت غلا وهي تتمايل في مشيتها بملل*
*رغد:وانتي لساتك بالبجامه*
*أنسدحت غلا على الكنبه:مو رايحه الجامعه..هو الا أول يوم مافي شي مهم*
*أنفعلت رغد من كلامها وضربت الارض بقهر:ليش ما قلتي لي..الأمس تقولي بتروحي اليوم لا*
*غمضت غلا عيونها وهي تتكلم:طوووول الليل وأنا أكفر ما جاني نووم*
*ضحكت رغد بسخريه:ول ول ول عليك..هذاني حالي حالك..والله ولا أوليت الموضوع أهتمام..الحياه حلوووه..بااااااي*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

انتهت الروايه سلام



ان شاء الله عجبتكم

----------

